# TechPowerUp Screenshot Thread (MASSIVE 56K WARNING)



## JRMBelgium (Jan 28, 2008)

What is this thread for? Basicly, it's the place to show off the most beatifull in-game screenshots. Threads like these exist on many forums and they bring up so many cool game-titles nobody knows about, mods nobody knows about and so much more...

Feel free to use photoshop or other tools to make the screens look better.

Threads like these can build up to hundreds of pages unless one of the admins closes it.

PS: When you quote a screenshot, please remove the IMG tags so that we don't see the same screenshot over and over again unless we want to ( when we click on the link ).

I'll start:

*The History Channel: Battle for the Pacific*


----------



## francis511 (Jan 28, 2008)

What`s the gameplay like in that title


----------



## JRMBelgium (Jan 28, 2008)

francis511 said:


> What`s the gameplay like in that title



Would you like me to sum up all postive and negative elements?


----------



## francis511 (Jan 28, 2008)

Just whether it suxx (which I thought when I heard of it ), or whether it is most excellent


----------



## JRMBelgium (Jan 28, 2008)

francis511 said:


> Just whether it suxx (which I thought when I heard of it ), or whether it is most excellent



It doesn't suck but it's not very good either. If you can find it for 20$ or less, then buy it, otherwise, leave it be.


----------



## francis511 (Jan 28, 2008)

Thought that might be the case. Nice screenies tho`


----------



## francis511 (Jan 28, 2008)

Right then how about some "Red Ocean " ?
















Yum yum yum - look at those screenshots. Rotten game tho`


----------



## JRMBelgium (Jan 28, 2008)

*Crysis ( Windows XP - DirectX 10 Tweaks )*


----------



## HiDDeNMisT (Jan 28, 2008)

crysis looks so sexy dam i wanna play it bad


----------



## cool_recep (Jan 28, 2008)

My Sparkle 8800 GT is coming tomorrow...

You have good OC results dude...

Is it rev2?


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 28, 2008)

I'd love to be fishing / (or skinny-dipping  ) in this stream...

My favourite game so far - Oblivion:






Mods: QTP3, OOO, MMM, enhanced water, natural environments, Zacharot's 4096 LOD's.

My character:





Here's Crysis. I was just experimenting and fooling around.


----------



## Corrosion (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh! ill have my new 8800gts tomarrow and new ram, ill put some pics up for sure!


----------



## JRMBelgium (Jan 28, 2008)

cool_recep said:


> My Sparkle 8800 GT is coming tomorrow...
> 
> You have good OC results dude...
> 
> Is it rev2?



My review:
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?threadid=243024

It's rev1. First one that came out.


----------



## Triprift (Jan 28, 2008)

You guys using fraps to take your screen shots?


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 28, 2008)

Triprift said:


> You guys using fraps to take your screen shots?



In my case, the first 2 pics with fraps. The Crysis screenshot from xfire.


----------



## JRMBelgium (Jan 28, 2008)

Triprift said:


> You guys using fraps to take your screen shots?



I use Winsnap, I only use fraps when Winsnap is incompatible with a game.


----------



## btarunr (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm uploading some random beautiful Counter Srtike: Source screens, at 1280x1024 with 4x AA, 8x AF, Full HDR. 

Today's screen: The beautiful cs_militia with a makeshift shooting range out in the open:





Oh BTW, I just press Print Screen key on my keyboard, paste it into a fresh MSPaint Window.


----------



## JRMBelgium (Jan 30, 2008)

*Crysis ( Windows XP - DirectX 10 Tweaks )*


----------



## DOM (Jan 30, 2008)

LOL what you do ?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I'll post some up when i get a chance


----------



## happita (Jan 30, 2008)

Gorgeous screenies!


----------



## JRMBelgium (Jan 30, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> LOL what you do [/IMG]



I was a very active member on Guru3D. It started with this comment about a case-review on Guru3d:



> It's a good review but some things seem are missing:
> - The pages have no names once again.
> - Cooling performance was not tested but it's one of the most important things in a case review ( at least, for me it is ).
> 
> Seriously now, how come, after all these years, guru3D reviews have no page-names. Some of them do, others don't. Why is that?



Then my 2nd negative post about a CPU overclock review:



> 3DMark results, that's it? Man, 3DMark should be game of the year, so many people seem to like it...oh yeah...I forgot...3DMark IS NOT A GAME.



And this post got me banned ( CPU cooler review ):



> I would say "good review" if there was a comparison between this cooler and the Scythe Mugen or the Thermalright Ultra eXtreme 120.
> 
> But with this review, what do you know? It cools better then Intel stock...wauw



Now Guru3D does name the pages, they do mention case temperatures, etc... Basicly, I got banned for posting good feedback.

The "problem" is. I usually say things that people don't forget very easely. The fact that i use my real name ( not some nickname you see every day ) is also a big factor.
Eaven though my posts were months appart, the moderator remembered all my posts:


> Alright, this was your last piece of **** remark.
> banned for continously trolling & bitching.


----------



## JRMBelgium (Jan 30, 2008)

*America's Army 2.8.2 - Free First Person Shooter:*


----------



## DOM (Jan 30, 2008)

STALKER


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 31, 2008)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R: Twilight K.E.T. Screens are from an unreleased beta, little polishing left to do then I'll make it available.


----------



## JRMBelgium (Jan 31, 2008)

*America's Army 2.8.2 - Free First Person Shooter:*


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 31, 2008)

some nice graphics for buildings \ weapons etc but those jeeps just look funny and well out of place, as does the weird alien-like background


----------



## JRMBelgium (Jan 31, 2008)

*Unreal Tournament 3:*


----------



## Corrosion (Jan 31, 2008)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## JRMBelgium (Jan 31, 2008)

*Unreal Tournament 3:*


----------



## JRMBelgium (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## newconroer (Feb 4, 2008)

I've got many many nice screens from LOTRO, but way too many to stick here. Maybe I should get like an online journal and make a folder!


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 4, 2008)

Just pimping my mod for STALKER, dont mind me 






You would be right thinking that fire effect looks out of place, its not actually supposed to be there but I cant figure out where the game is pulling it from atm.


----------



## Deusxmachina (Feb 6, 2008)

I don't think any pics in this thread should be Photoshopped.  Can make anything look great that way.

Dungeons and Dragons Online


----------



## Deusxmachina (Feb 6, 2008)

Lord of the Rings Online


----------



## craigwhiteside (Feb 6, 2008)

Deusxmachina said:


> Lord of the Rings Online


----------



## JRMBelgium (Feb 6, 2008)

craigwhiteside, small tip:
if you quote an image, remove the IMG tags


----------



## craigwhiteside (Feb 6, 2008)

why?


----------



## JRMBelgium (Feb 6, 2008)

craigwhiteside said:


> why?



Simply because many people don't want to see the same screenshots 10 times while scrolling?
The LOTR screenshot is the best one so far, many people will quote it in the future.

Hey man, do what you want, look at it as a suggestion, not a demand...


----------



## ex_reven (Feb 6, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> Just pimping my mod for STALKER, dont mind me
> 
> http://fsb.dippyskoodlez.com/files/STALKER - Twilight K.E.T./new_menu.jpg
> 
> You would be right thinking that fire effect looks out of place, its not actually supposed to be there but I cant figure out where the game is pulling it from atm.



Needs some tweaking


----------



## craigwhiteside (Feb 6, 2008)

Jelle Mees said:


> Hey man, do what you want, look at it as a suggestion, not a demand...



ok?

back on topic 

here is  a couple i did ages ago on halo


----------



## JRMBelgium (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## ex_reven (Feb 7, 2008)

photoshop for the lose?


----------



## craigwhiteside (Feb 7, 2008)

naughty jelle xD

just for the record i didnt photoshop


----------



## imperialreign (Feb 7, 2008)

drumming up some support for The Dark Mod conversion of Doom 3 (asides, they're probably some of the best looking screenshots I've seen for any game in a long while): 

(I'll post some screenies from some of my gaming later, if I get around to opening up any games tonight)












































to the whole TDM crew:   keep up the amazing work!!


----------



## psyko12 (Feb 7, 2008)

Fable... 





Berserk!!!


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 7, 2008)

ex_reven said:


> Needs some tweaking



Want to be more specific on that?


----------



## ex_reven (Feb 7, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> Want to be more specific on that?



the original stalker menu screen is showing through (obviously)


----------



## Deusxmachina (Feb 7, 2008)

City of Heroes.
Not the most graphically-detailed game by far, but it has its moments.  I'm the flying red guy, of course.  Looks like I'm summoning a snowstorm or something.
If interested, I recommend watching some "Travel Powers" (super speed, super jump, flying, teleportation) videos on youtube or wherever since running around is seriously half the fun of the game.
If you ever wondered what it feels like to fly, this might be the game.


----------



## imperialreign (Feb 7, 2008)

some pics I snagged from Black & White 2 - absolutely beautiful game, even though it is a few years old at this point.  It's a sad shame Lionhead Studios went down the brink . . .

(Oh, and nvrmnd the low FPS displayed by ATT, 1440x900 with all eye candy avaiable runs smooth as silk . . . I typically game at a lower res, though - using a higher res here for screenies)


----------



## btarunr (Feb 7, 2008)

Shader Model 2.0 at its very best:


----------



## btarunr (Feb 7, 2008)

Who says Counter Strike: Source isn't beautiful?






But isn't this a bit too much for realism? :shadedshu


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 7, 2008)

ex_reven said:


> the original stalker menu screen is showing through (obviously)



Yeah I have no idea why, I'll look into it but for now I'm putting it down to one of the games many quirks.


----------



## DOM (Feb 10, 2008)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Shadow of Chernobyl with oblivion_lost_1.3 mod


----------



## Deusxmachina (Mar 5, 2008)

DDO world event.  The vortex opens, and then a bunch of demons show up.


----------



## JRMBelgium (Mar 9, 2008)

*America's Army 2.8.3 ( Free First Person Shooter ):*


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 9, 2008)

is lotr online pay by month? it wasnt in their faq?


----------



## Kursah (Mar 9, 2008)

You guys should totally make a thread like this at Gamepowerup.com Forums man! I've been hoping to see one like this come up! Help get some life into that place! I visit every day, but there are few posts cause there isn't much for topics and threads yet...this thread is pretty cool.


----------



## JRMBelgium (Mar 9, 2008)

Kursah said:


> You guys should totally make a thread like this at Gamepowerup.com Forums man! I've been hoping to see one like this come up! Help get some life into that place! I visit every day, but there are few posts cause there isn't much for topics and threads yet...this thread is pretty cool.



Just made my first and last visit on gamepowerup.com. 0 posts in last 30 days in Xbox forum 

Without a big deticated team that writes news, reviews and previews every day, there is no future for that website...


----------



## JRMBelgium (Mar 9, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> is lotr online pay by month? it wasnt in their faq?



15$/month if I am not mistaking.


----------



## Deusxmachina (Mar 10, 2008)

A few day's later, the ending to DDO's world-event demon invasion.
"You blew it up!  Damn you!  Damn you all to hell!"


----------



## Bytor (Mar 10, 2008)

Couple of Lineage II Pic's..

Dark Elves are so Sexy...







Nice View eh!!


----------



## JRMBelgium (Mar 10, 2008)

Bytor said:


> Nice View eh!!



I prefer these:


----------



## beyond_amusia (Mar 10, 2008)

psyko12 said:


> Fable...
> 
> 
> Berserk!!!



Fable TLC!!! Best game EVER!!!  Oblivion is a close 2nd, only because it crashes so damn much.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 10, 2008)

Is Americas Army any good? I never tried it cause my friend said he couldnt figure out how to play online or something.


----------



## beyond_amusia (Mar 10, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Is Americas Army any good? I never tried it cause my friend said he couldnt figure out how to play online or something.



I'm downloading it now off a torrent; I've been told it's kick ass, even though it's graphics look a little lack-luster, but hey, it's free! (never mind that US tax dollars paid for it to be made...)


----------



## Kursah (Mar 10, 2008)

Jelle Mees said:


> Just made my first and last visit on gamepowerup.com. 0 posts in last 30 days in Xbox forum
> 
> Without a big deticated team that writes news, reviews and previews every day, there is no future for that website...



Yeah that's true, there's a small dedicated team atm...but it's just asking for life in the forums...can't expect any posts in the last 30 days if nobody posts there while visiting, right? 

I visit every day, and post here and there. I even wrote a review for the site, it's still and under construction sort of thing, but I hope to see it grow and be supported by some of you TPU gamers.


----------



## JRMBelgium (Mar 10, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Is Americas Army any good? I never tried it cause my friend said he couldnt figure out how to play online or something.



Started playing the game in 2003, still addicted to it. So yeah, I guess I can say that it's pretty good. 

If you want it to be fun from the start, join my clan, it's filled with noobs


----------



## JRMBelgium (Mar 16, 2008)

*Unreal Tournament 3 Screenshots*


----------



## Widjaja (Mar 16, 2008)

My current character in Oblivion.





Oblivion:-One of the many oddly coloured faces in Oblivion.
I call him frog mouth.





Oblivion:-I'z smashed dis goblin!





STALKER:-Keep us warm commrade!! At least you died doing what you did best!


----------



## JRMBelgium (Mar 17, 2008)

*Unreal Tournament 3:*


----------



## CarolinaKSU (Mar 17, 2008)

I didn't take this, but absolutely hilarious.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 17, 2008)

prey on my old ti4200@330/605












i couldn't find any crysis shots...


----------



## JRMBelgium (Mar 17, 2008)

cdawall said:


> prey on my old ti4200@330/605
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/070215/prey 2007-02-15 16-49-31-46.png
> 
> ...



13fps on 1024x768. Uber-pc!


----------



## cdawall (Mar 17, 2008)

Jelle Mees said:


> 13fps on 1024x768. Uber-pc!



very high setting 2xAA 2xAF on a 64mb ti4200 what do you expect?

and if you want uber try that on a FX series card


----------



## JRMBelgium (Mar 17, 2008)

cdawall said:


> and if you want uber try that on a FX series card



Hehe, no thanks. I'll take Geforce 4 Ti over geforce FX any day


----------



## JRMBelgium (Mar 18, 2008)

*Unreal Tournament 3:*


----------



## JRMBelgium (Mar 18, 2008)

*Another UT3 screenshot:*


----------



## largon (Mar 19, 2008)

Dammit Crysis. 
Every other game looks horrible after getting used to Crysis @ custom-cvar & cfg very high.


----------



## JRMBelgium (Mar 19, 2008)

largon said:


> Dammit Crysis.
> Every other game looks horrible after getting used to Crysis @ custom-cvar & cfg very high.



Yeah. But I only have that feeling on jungle maps on other shooters.


----------



## JRMBelgium (Mar 20, 2008)

*America's Army 2.8.3 ( Free First Person Shooter ):*






Cool bug in America's Army. Javalin and SF combined 

*Unreal Tournament 3:*


----------



## antzen (Mar 20, 2008)

ok guys, who was that ?! :shadedshu


----------



## EviLZeD (Mar 20, 2008)

Jelle Mees said:


> *Unreal Tournament 3:*
> http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff312/JelleMees/Unreal Tournament 3/sshot-1.jpg
> http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff312/JelleMees/Unreal Tournament 3/sshot-9.jpg



that character model looks very simliar to a gears of war locust model hmmm i think epic just took some gears of war models and put them in ut3

looks a little like this model

http://www.foxnews.com/images/237206/0_61_gears_of_war_1.jpg


----------



## JRMBelgium (Mar 20, 2008)

EviLZeD said:


> that character model looks very simliar to a gears of war locust model hmmm i think epic just took some gears of war models and put them in ut3



Eeuhm, that's a custom made GOW model for UT3. 
Some guy released this model about a week ago...


----------



## EviLZeD (Mar 20, 2008)

Jelle Mees said:


> Eeuhm, that's a custom made GOW model for UT3.
> Some guy released this model about a week ago...



lol ohh ok that explains it thanks


----------



## antzen (Mar 20, 2008)

CoD4 , would be a nice wallpaper


----------



## FilipM (Mar 20, 2008)

Ok, here goes for the racing fans: 

BMW M3 GTR (Game: GTR2)






[/URL]

BMW M3 (Game: free game, BMW M3 Challenge)






[/URL]

Toyota Corolla (Game: GT Legends)






[/URL]



Enjoy!


----------



## JRMBelgium (Mar 20, 2008)

*Unreal Tournament 3:*


----------



## Deusxmachina (Mar 23, 2008)

*Gears of War*


----------



## Widjaja (Mar 23, 2008)

What are these two up to?


----------



## EviLZeD (Mar 23, 2008)

lol ^^ the ai is messed up


----------



## 3870x2 (Mar 23, 2008)

Is it just me or does the Gears of War guy have a horrible hunchback...


----------



## JRMBelgium (Mar 24, 2008)

*Unreal Tournament 3*


----------



## JRMBelgium (Mar 27, 2008)

*Halo 4 ( lol ):*


----------



## Deusxmachina (Mar 30, 2008)

*Lost Planet.  Stuff blows up good.*


----------



## JRMBelgium (Mar 30, 2008)

*America's Army ( Free full game )*


----------



## Snipe343 (Mar 30, 2008)

Assassin's Creed XD


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 30, 2008)

*Nfsps*


----------



## cdawall (Mar 30, 2008)

some shots from MOH:A done on my 7800GS 460/700 and 3000+ 2.15ghz


----------



## JRMBelgium (Apr 1, 2008)

*Unreal Tournament 3:*


----------



## Corrosion (Apr 1, 2008)

Jesus, what server do u play on jelle. all these maps look amazing.


----------



## JRMBelgium (Apr 1, 2008)

Corrosion said:


> Jesus, what server do u play on jelle. all these maps look amazing.



I just play every new map release every day


----------



## Cuzza (Apr 1, 2008)

CarolinaKSU said:


> I didn't take this, but absolutely hilarious.



I don't get it.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Apr 1, 2008)

Cuzza said:


> I don't get it.



google image search goatse with safesearch off and click the 1st image LOL


----------



## JRMBelgium (Apr 1, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> google image search goatse with safesearch off and click the 1st image LOL



Ha...ha......ha...


----------



## cdawall (Apr 1, 2008)

Jelle Mees said:


> Ha...ha......ha...



click the second one and throw up that was disgusting


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 1, 2008)

OH PLEASE






\




Havent seen much Half-Life 2 




Them aliens dont mess with us anymore! lol


----------



## JRMBelgium (Apr 5, 2008)

*Unreal Tournament 3 ( VERY INTENSE BATTLE ):*


----------



## JRMBelgium (Apr 6, 2008)

*Unreal Tournament 3:*


----------



## 0elemental0 (Apr 6, 2008)

The best kind of screen shot,  we lost that game...  but i won..hahhaha


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 6, 2008)

Quite possibly the highest K/D ratio ive ever screen shotted lol












Im an asshole sometimes


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 6, 2008)

TK's, FTL!:shadedshu

Oh who am I kiddin'? We've all done it!


----------



## Deusxmachina (Apr 6, 2008)

Took a stroll through the woods the other day and snapped a few pics.


----------



## Deusxmachina (Apr 6, 2008)

It's hard not to post a ton of screenshots from Crysis.  In the excavation pic, notice the big spool BFG'd 50 feet into the air.


----------



## Triprift (Apr 6, 2008)

Damnit i wish i could play Crysis on my lappy


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 6, 2008)

Damn, Deusxmachina!

That CAN'T be "vanilla" Crysis! What mods/paks are you using?


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 6, 2008)

It didnt work out well.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 6, 2008)

ill add more crysis screens later i just want to show you why i think crysis is such a killer..think of all the things you have to process...for example look at the iris of this chicks eye...omg detail..








lol @ deus were you trying to take funny screenshots?...they all look wicked good but they have the most amazing quotes and stances.


----------



## Triprift (Apr 6, 2008)

A few from b2 oz mod Aussie Aussie Aussie


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 6, 2008)

Funny Glitch I Found In Medal of Honor













Owned!!!


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 6, 2008)

Damn  wish I had all my SS's i had millions of bf2 < really good one's, crysis < awesomely graphical and some cool supcom one's. Is there any other screenshot apps other than fraps becuase that makes my pc crash for some gay reason  will take more and send them in


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 6, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> Damn  wish I had all my SS's i had millions of bf2 < really good one's, crysis < awesomely graphical and some cool supcom one's. Is there any other screenshot apps other than fraps becuase that makes my pc crash for some gay reason  will take more and send them in



All my screens, i just press print screen. lol


----------



## Deusxmachina (Apr 6, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> lol @ deus were you trying to take funny screenshots?...they all look wicked good but they have the most amazing quotes and stances.



Of course.  Figured if I'm going to take a screenshot it should try to be interesting, and if I post it on a forum it should be even more so.  Here's a bunch more Crysis ones if anyone cares.  It was hard not to post more here, but I didn't want to put up two full pages of one game.

http://allyoucanupload.webshots.com/b/2072198040012577980
http://allyoucanupload.webshots.com/b/2083691045240104178
http://allyoucanupload.webshots.com/b/2003500559989231099
http://allyoucanupload.webshots.com/b/2055607097053929515 

Here's two "real" Crysis youtube videos I noticed the other day.  Even with the youtube downconverting you can see how crazy it looks.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=znCwkb9m570&fmt=18
http://youtube.com/watch?v=rXdeC-SMduc&feature=related 

Those videos use the Natural Mod.  EDIT: the first one for sure uses a player-made map.  I don't think the single player looks like that even with Natural Mod.  For Crysis newbies, like I was recently, here's some mod basics that others may or may not agree with, but it's basics:

Natural Mod is a "time of day" mod that looks pretty darn real.  Seems to up the blue a lot, and I think adds fog and things.  I never actually tried it because of reading of problems trying to uninstall it.

Ultima(something) mod is a "time of day" mod.  Gives the sun and things more of a Hawaii "yellow/orange" feel than Natural Mod.  Some people say Natural Mod looks more real, some say the Ultima looks more real.  I'm guessing Natural Mod actually looks more true to life for most people, but it's a video game so real life might not be the most interesting to look at.
----------------------------------
Cuban mod.  Has five settings, but no one uses #5 since 4 looks as good.  4 disables fps hits such as blur, but you can add things like that back in if you want.  Cuban tried to find the best options while keeping max fps. 

Taowolf mod.  Looks great, but has crazy bright HDR.  There is a lite version for less HDR, but you can change the setting yourself anyway with notepad.  You will need to do the DX9 hack to enable Very High settings in XP, but it still looks great with "only" High.  Super easy to install and uninstall since it's only one file to add or delete.  If you want to play with a quick mod, try this one.  The HDR will make you think you're playing a different game.  

HP mod.  A maxed version of Taewolf mod, more or less.  Basically has every option turned on including the kitchen sink.  Whether you can see or even like many of those options is debateable.

There are more, but those are the most popular ones I looked into.  Cuban mod and Ultima TOD come together with an installer which also does the DX9/DX10 hack.  You can use a TOD mod with the other "effects" mods.  After playing around a bit, I settled on Cuban/Ultima "CCC" pack for ease of use and possibly fps.  Though, the HDR looked a little flat to me, (especially after seeing Taowolf mod ), so I raised that, the shadows looked way too sharp and solid so I softened those since the sharp ones looked way unnatural to me, and that's pretty much it.  

If you can't run the game well, I read putting everything on low but object detail and shaders on high still looks rather impressive.

Quick game review: First half fun, second half on rails and not so fun.  Being forced to pilot the helicopter and whatever were painful, and cheat codes won't even help.  There are mods coming out that will have mechwarrior and Star Wars and Jurassic Park stuff and things.  I can see more people buying Crysis for the third-party mods than for the actual game.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 6, 2008)

gonna need to look into some of those sounds amazing...crysis looks extrodinary to me already..with no modification but i want to bring it to life!!! thnx a bunch deus.


----------



## Deusxmachina (Apr 6, 2008)

I was going to try a different game soon, so figured I'd install Natural Mod and play around a little more quick.  I started a new game to make sure it kicked in and played the first part.  Assuming it kicked in, I didn't like it much at all.  Same thing I gathered from other screenshots of it: lots more blue, and while things do look rather natural, the Ultima TOD mod looks (perhaps less) natural too but with a blazing sun.  I like the Ultima Hawaii look.

Tried the Taowolf mod again.  The glow is like having loud exhaust on a car -- fun only in short doses.  And I don't care for the blur and things.  Went back to my modded Cuban mod and gained a couple fps in the process.  The below pics are with Taowolf and Ultima.  I like to call the first pic "What do you mean I can't park here?"  The rest of this pack of 10 pics are here: 
http://allyoucanupload.webshots.com/b/2051326395574318164


----------



## JRMBelgium (Apr 6, 2008)

*Halo 3 for PC beta:*


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 6, 2008)

how do you get on those hoverboard things on UT3? I couldnt figure it out on the demo lol


----------



## JRMBelgium (Apr 6, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> how do you get on those hoverboard things on UT3? I couldnt figure it out on the demo lol



Just configure the key lol. Can't be any easyer.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 6, 2008)

jelle are u using mods in ut3?...i swear the last ut3 shot you posted looked like nomad from crysis ..well the suite in general really.


----------



## JRMBelgium (Apr 6, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> jelle are u using mods in ut3?...i swear the last ut3 shot you posted looked like nomad from crysis ..well the suite in general really.



Yep, I have Halo models, Crysis models, Gears of War models and Starcraft models


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 6, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> how do you get on those hoverboard things on UT3? I couldnt figure it out on the demo lol



but you can only get them in vehicle ctf & can't think of the other one, but your taking terrority.


----------



## JRMBelgium (Apr 6, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> but you can only get them in vehicle ctf & can't think of the other one, but your taking terrority.



Vehicle Capture the Flag & Warfare

Pretty sure that there are modded servers where you can use it at all times but it's only usefull on big vehicle maps to reach certain objectives very fast.


----------



## Skrabrug (Apr 7, 2008)

@ ShadowFold: I notice your a tabula rasa gamer too 

These aren't exactly the latest screen shots of mine but they are ones i had saved on my HDD i either liked or thought were odd xD

Tabula Rasa





FFoW beta (now i have the full thing i haven't been taking screen shots xD)




Prey... yeah that door thing looked a little funny while i was drunk.


----------



## naokiakira (Apr 7, 2008)

Skrabrug said:


> Prey... yeah that door thing looked a little funny while i was drunk.




That's so wrong...


----------



## xmountainxlionx (Apr 7, 2008)

naokiakira said:


> That's so wrong...



i dont think you need to be drunk for that to look like something it shouldnt


----------



## Skrabrug (Apr 7, 2008)

naokiakira said:


> That's so wrong...



its even worse if you have played the game... enemy alien things crawling in and out of them covered in goo >.<'


----------



## naokiakira (Apr 7, 2008)

Skrabrug said:


> its even worse if you have played the game... enemy alien things crawling in and out of them covered in goo >.<'




W.t.f.


Gg devs, what were they thinking..

Actually.. I know what they were thinking... lol


----------



## DOM (Apr 7, 2008)

eww its got bumps on it


----------



## naokiakira (Apr 7, 2008)

ewwwwwww


----------



## Deusxmachina (Apr 7, 2008)

That pic reminds me of the sculpture episode of Everybody Loves Raymond.  I'm going to start thinking it looks like a sailboat.

Someone asked about capture software.  Most of them apparently don't like working in games.  WinSnap is working in World in Conflict, but it doesn't seem to capture all of the explosions, and it and others don't work at all in other games.  So far I'm stuck using Fraps, which is fine except it wants to hook into other programs all the time which makes me a little uneasy for online use.


----------



## candle_86 (Apr 7, 2008)

a quick battle spain vs scotland


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 8, 2008)

^ BEST SPRAY EVEERRRRR




AAAHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 8, 2008)

naokiakira said:


> That's so wrong...


Id hit it!


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 8, 2008)

cod 4


----------



## JRMBelgium (Apr 13, 2008)

*Unreal Tournament 3:*


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 13, 2008)

Give me a few minutes and Ill upload some Assassins Creed in DX10 glory.

Here we go:


----------



## Skrabrug (Apr 13, 2008)

This isn't actually a print screen from my PC (its from my mates) but i am the one stuck in the jeep on the hill.. we were driving around the map looking for good areas in the game to use certain tactics (EMP tripods, Drones, snipe holes) and i drove up this hill at full speed and got a little air and got stuck on that thing.)





Me teaching my friend how to land choppers on buildings behind enemy lines to snipe from:


----------



## imperialreign (Apr 17, 2008)

some of the "quirks" of STALKER - using the Float32 mod:


Remember what your mother told you about sticking your hands through a chain link fence?








Out for a stroll:







Sadly . . . there is no underground in The Zone:








Not quite sure what this dude was up to - first time I've seen this:


----------



## grunt_408 (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## Deusxmachina (Apr 22, 2008)

*Timeshift*

Pictures don't do the bullet-time justice.






















That last one is what happens when you don't stop time while running in front of a big, spinning fan.  Ouch.


----------



## hat (May 1, 2008)

Oblivion... seeing what my 8600gts can do
http://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j157/The_F0Qer/ob1.jpg
http://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j157/The_F0Qer/ob2.jpg
http://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j157/The_F0Qer/ob3.jpg
http://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j157/The_F0Qer/ob4.jpg
http://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j157/The_F0Qer/ob5.jpg
http://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j157/The_F0Qer/ob6.jpg
http://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j157/The_F0Qer/ob7.jpg

I really like 3 and 6 =)


----------



## Morgoth (May 2, 2008)

Surender or die


----------



## Deusxmachina (May 8, 2008)

*LoTRO*

The last one is Bilbo's mansion at Bag End.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 8, 2008)

LOTRO has some nice graphics.. Im gonna get some STALKER ones up soon


----------



## imperialreign (May 8, 2008)

damn - nice!  What game is that?


I need to get some pics up of STALKER with the Weather Overhaul mod . . .


----------



## Deusxmachina (May 9, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> damn - nice!  What game is that?



LoTRO = Lord of the Rings Online.

It's basically a polished World of Warcraft clone set in Middle-Earth.  Dungeons and Dragons Online has way more "twitch play" and character freedom (not only in movement but in builds) and better quests than both of them, but WoW and LoTRO are more "worldly" for just running around seeing the sights.  The pics turn out a lot better when the sun is shining, but the sun isn't always shining.


----------



## JRMBelgium (Jun 20, 2008)

*Unreal Tournament 3:*


----------



## JRMBelgium (Jun 22, 2008)

*Halo 3 Closed Beta for the PC:*


----------



## imperialreign (Jun 22, 2008)

first time I've ever seen this happen in FEAR:


----------



## JRMBelgium (Jun 22, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> first time I've ever seen this happen in FEAR:



Happens on a daily basis in America's Army


----------



## ChromeDome (Jun 28, 2008)

Call Of Juarez.....pwnd =]


----------



## francis511 (Jul 3, 2008)

Testing


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 3, 2008)

Jebus Lice, how many friggin' UT3 screens? I mean it's good looking but they're all the same, once you've seen one you've seen them all (imo).

I'll upload some CoD 4 screenies tonight and some Crysis: Natural Mod...


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 3, 2008)

GIRD, love this game.
















1680x1050 4XAA, plays damn good.


----------



## JRMBelgium (Jul 4, 2008)

GRID runs good, but I don't like the Bloom effect. It's to heavy. Where are the good old days, without bloom...


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 5, 2008)

Ok, I haven't done any CoD 4 pictures as of yet, but that'll have to wait. As for now, some Crysis: Natural shots...


----------



## JRMBelgium (Jul 5, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Ok, I haven't done any CoD 4 pictures as of yet, but that'll have to wait. As for now, some Crysis: Natural shots...



Go to www.tweakguides.com . There are a couple of tweaks that can give you more reliëf on the ground.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 5, 2008)

I have TweakGuides already bookmnarked, and were you refering to Crysis or CoD 4?


----------



## Jeno (Jul 6, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Ok, I haven't done any CoD 4 pictures as of yet, but that'll have to wait. As for now, some Crysis: Natural shots...



what settings are you running crysis at?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 6, 2008)

Jeno said:


> what settings are you running crysis at?



1680 x 1050 - 8x AA, 16x AF, 'Very High' DX10 XP Tweak - haven't noticed a major difference tbh, and I'm using the Natural Mod that I mentioned earlier which is freakin' coo.


----------



## largon (Jul 6, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> 1680 x 1050 - 8x AA, 16x AF, 'Very High' DX10 XP Tweak - haven't noticed a major difference tbh, and I'm using the Natural Mod that I mentioned earlier which is freakin' coo.


So that's what the shots in post #165 were taken. 
What settings do you actually _play_ the game? 

Also, note that AF higher than 4x doesn't work in Crysis.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 6, 2008)

I hadn't enabled the DX10 tweak in those screenshots, wanted to see if it actually made any difference and it hasn't - just runs slower.

When I played Crysis through the first time I didn't have the Natural Mod installed, and I ran my game at 1680 x 1050 with 2x AA medium/high settings. It was more than playable.


----------



## Jeno (Jul 7, 2008)

where did you get the DX10 tweak from?


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (Jul 7, 2008)

Video Game Graphics are spectacular xD
I would have Flight Simulator X Pictures...wait I have 1...
Its from my Facebook...my Facebook since my Laptop is physically broken...




^^ I love that Screenie
I run FSX:Acceleration on Ultra High Graphics...i Get 40average FPS


----------



## MadClown (Jul 7, 2008)

a spy in TF2 has anal bleeding






edit: oh yah the clasic decapitation in Riddick


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (Jul 7, 2008)

Another FSX Deluxed Screenie


----------



## JRMBelgium (Jul 7, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> 1680 x 1050 - 8x AA, 16x AF, 'Very High' DX10 XP Tweak - haven't noticed a major difference tbh, and I'm using the Natural Mod that I mentioned earlier which is freakin' coo.



One word. Bullshit! 1680x1050 8xAA 16xAF. You are full of it my friend. Unless you have 3 280GTX cards and a quadcore on 4Ghz...


----------



## Jeno (Jul 8, 2008)

^^ i second that


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 8, 2008)

Why would I lie, d'you want me to post screenshots to completely piss on your calling bullshit bonfire? I never said these were the settings I played at, and the screenshots are before I enabled the DX10 tweak, which frankly does dick all.

So before you go off shooting your mouth, wait until you get your facts straight. *I can, and will prove you both wrong*. I couldn't give a flying ass-crack if you people believe me or not, I have absolutely no reason to lie. I was maxing out Crysis to see how well my rig handled it. 

Someone earlier posted that you can't get higher than 4xAF, if so that's the only thing incorrect in my posting stating my settings. 

Grow up and have some respect!


----------



## erocker (Jul 8, 2008)

Everyone please address one another in a respectable and productive manner.  Thank you.


----------



## JRMBelgium (Jul 8, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I never said these were the settings I played at



Bullshit X2:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=872216&postcount=169




InnocentCriminal said:


> Grow up and have some respect!



I don't have respect for people who lie their ass off. I finished Crysis on a much more powerfull sytem then yours and I know for sure that everything you posted about your Crysis settins so far is complete bullshit. 

Stop trying to concinve people because you embarrass yourself to all the people who have Crysis and a powerfull machine.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 8, 2008)

So this is why you've got sand in your vagina. For a start you've mis-understood my intentions when replying to that post. I was running those settings whilst I was taking the screenshots. If you would remove you head from your ass and actually read my posts stating that these aren't the settings I play at, you may, _may_ be able to conceive that I'm not speaking shit. You're going to feel like a right bum'ole once I've proved you wrong, even though you've already proven to everyone in this thread that you are, indeed an asshat.



Jeno said:


> where did you get the DX10 tweak from?



I followed these instructions...



			
				mail4youtoo said:
			
		

> I tried this and I am amazed.  I am even more amazed that it still runs at an almost playable fps
> 
> This is what I did.  You can try this at your own risk as I am taking no responsibility if you screw up your system.
> 
> ...



Source 'ere.

However, I don't think it's worked properly, after I've made a video and taken some screenshots of the menu screen detailing my settings, I'll try enabling it all again.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 8, 2008)

Some GRID screenshots:


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 8, 2008)

P4-630 is that GRiD?


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 8, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> P4-630 is that GRiD?



Yes forgot to mention..

It is GRID


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 8, 2008)

Awesome!

I still need to buy that game. DiRT was frickin' great fun, I presume GRiD can only be better.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 8, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Awesome!
> 
> I still need to buy that game. DiRT was frickin' great fun, I presume GRiD can only be better.




I tried the DIRT demo some time ago, I find the cars harder to control in DIRT since it is off-road.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 8, 2008)

Crysis:

Notice the letters "WODE" in the water..


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 8, 2008)

P4-630 said:


> Crysis:
> 
> Notice the letters "WODE" in the water..



That's awesome, is that something you did or is that in the game?

This screenshot is freakin' awesome...


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 8, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> That's awesome, is that something you did or is that in the game?




Those letters in the water I found it in the game using -DEVMODE by just "flying" around, this part of the map is not accessable without these cheats.


About that great screenshot, I just found the right spot


----------



## Nitro-Max (Jul 8, 2008)

Grids an awsome game  

check out our racing team anyone interested?

www.team-turbo.co.nr


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 8, 2008)

Nitro-Max said:


> Grids an awsome game
> 
> check out our racing team anyone interested?
> 
> www.team-turbo.co.nr



Awesome! Think I'll order the game once I've finished talking to a rep from a software company in the States.  I'll join the forums tonight or if you prefer after I've bought the game. ^^


----------



## CBOT (Jul 8, 2008)

Some Crysis Picture + Mster Config 2.35 under XP


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 8, 2008)

That's freakin' apeshit! Am I right in presuming that Mster Config 2.35 is a most?


----------



## CBOT (Jul 8, 2008)

Here the Link for the Config but in German : http://www.forumdeluxx.de/forum/showthread.php?t=480414
The Installer has German and English.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Jul 8, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Awesome! Think I'll order the game once I've finished talking to a rep from a software company in the States.  I'll join the forums tonight or if you prefer after I've bought the game. ^^



When ever you like mate we normally hook up on msn first to arrange team games then move to gamecomm to chat on the mics but sign up bud you're most welcome.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 8, 2008)

CBOT said:


> Here the Link for the Config but in German : http://www.forumdeluxx.de/forum/showthread.php?t=480414
> The Installer has German and English.



Wicked cool, I'll give that a shot in the mouth! 



Nitro-Max said:


> When ever you like mate we normally hook up on msn first to arrange team games then move to gamecomm to chat on the mics but sign up bud you're most welcome.



Excellent, I'll do so tonight, thank you!


----------



## miloshs (Jul 8, 2008)

My favourite.....  the only thing better than this is grapple -> throw -> make masacre with shotgun!
Will have to post that one later on


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 8, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> That's awesome, is that something you did or is that in the game?
> 
> This screenshot is freakin' awesome...



i was about to tell him the same absolutely beautiful


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 8, 2008)

Right, this video is to prove to Jelle Mees that I'm not spouting bullshit (not that he'll believe this anyway) and to prove to everyone else that actually gives a fuck if I'm lying or not.

I warn anyone that is easily offended by bad language, if you are, don't view this video as I swear.

So, Jelle, if you can remove your head enough to watch this video, I think you owe me an apology.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 8, 2008)

Im going to need to ask you both actually immedietely to calm down and to please edit your posts. I personally think the english language is flexible enough to allow yourseves to exprese yourselves and get your point across with out the unnessisary overuse of such colorfull language. Lets grab some facs real quick shall we

-IC was simply trying to show what crysis played and looked like at extremely high settings i used to do it with my 8600 hell i used to try and play it like that also. 

-Jelle ya came off a little rud at first....not saying IC did not though your points are valid given the info that was given


IC you could have worded your post a little better

Jelle you could have asked a couple probing questions if something didnt look right assumptions arent good sometimes but assuming he may have worded it wrong would have been good.


PLEASE edit your posts and drop it  whatever simple misunderstanding however a misunderstanding turning into an argument and spilling out into a popular world wide known forum is NOT a good thing. regardless of how you feel and how much of a ''conversation'' you wish or even think you are having it is indeed an argument and not a mer discussion as much as we all hope it could be. and as such might i add is in direct violation of forum rules so acting on your better judgment poorly codded games aside id ask you to rethink the situation a little bit and clean this up before less pleasent things happen.  check back soon


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 8, 2008)

I've edited my post, since you've asked. However, I still expect an apology for being a called a liar when I'm clearly not.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 8, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I've edited my post, since you've asked. However, I still expect an apology for being a called a liar when I'm clearly not.



thank you very much im sure the next time jelle is online their will be apologies for this whle incident i appreciate the edits though thank you


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 8, 2008)

Not a problem. I must admit, it's easy to forget the forum rules when you're being called a liar and someone else 2nd's that.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 8, 2008)

I understand completely i certainly dont read them everytime i log in.


----------



## miloshs (Jul 8, 2008)

Heres one more from GRID







1280x1024
Ultra Quality
8xAA

30-ish FPS....

single HD3870 512MB


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 8, 2008)

miloshs said:


> Heres one more from GRID
> 
> 
> 
> ...





nice i want probably both dirt and grid i like more rally type games dirt tracks and wrx's all tricked out with awsome suspensions.


----------



## erocker (Jul 8, 2008)

Thank you very much Solaris.  Hey guys, miscommunications happen, especially on the internet.  You are both good and contributing members here, I see that the language can be a little vulgar at times, but I don't think anyone is trying to hurt anyone else's feelings.  Just have a good attitude about things and respect one another and all will be good.


----------



## miloshs (Jul 8, 2008)

Well then heres some DIRT and some more GRID screens....
same thing 1280x1024, all maxed out, 8xAA (16xAF in DIRT)
DIRT also runs smooth

DIRT









GRID










also i have to tell you, DIRT has some helluva good music in the menus!!! Really turns you on to rallying


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jul 8, 2008)

*Crysis Ultra Quality Config with 4xAA:*


----------



## miloshs (Jul 8, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> *Crysis Ultra Quality Config with 4xAA:*



Looks freakin' awesome!!! I see 4870 is doing a good job!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 8, 2008)

That _is_ freaking sweet. How d'you get that Ultra Quality settings, I wanna dick about with that.

XD


----------



## CBOT (Jul 9, 2008)

GRID


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 9, 2008)

CNC3: Kane's Wrath Maxed settings, Maxed AA.
Black Hand vs Scrin


----------



## Jeno (Jul 9, 2008)

thanks for DX10 tweaks ill try them out some time


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (Jul 9, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> *Crysis Ultra Quality Config with 4xAA:*



Holy Crap! lol I can barely do Medium xD


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 9, 2008)

Not sure anyone would be interested but this is my favorite game, MVP 05(07 mod).  For how old this game looks, it is awesome with all the mods.  If interested, and own MVP 05, head over to mvpmods.com

Soriano getting ready for a triple





Great American Ballpark(I know its not Wrigley)





Barrett smacking one out!





Theriot at the plate


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jul 9, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> That _is_ freaking sweet. How d'you get that Ultra Quality settings, I wanna dick about with that.
> 
> XD



You can get it from here, it's designed to give you a playable frame rate at the highest possible quality (8800GT at least recommended)

The good thing is that it works on XP so you can go higher than "high".

Enjoy


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 9, 2008)

Awesome! I started downloading it last night after looking into a bit more, I'm planning on giving it a shot in the mouth once I've moved everything over to my new motherboard which arrived this morning.

We all better becareful with this as Jelle's might call us all liars if we post screenshots of the über freakin' big balls mega 500 mod.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jul 9, 2008)

*More Crysis Ultra Quality 4xAA*


























Found a shark too


----------



## miloshs (Jul 9, 2008)

I just can't help it ut post a few more...
although some are not actual gameplay, they still look awesome... 

Can't help but be amazed at how good looking it is...

Some DiRT screenies, bit playing crash test dummies 





DON'T HIT WALLS...  unless u want to se glass shatter everywhere





Thats what happens when u miss the road (not recommended)

Heres one DiRT intro screen






And some UT3:
Personally this is bloody nice...   this makes me want to play intro over and over....  





Thats it for now, more coming soon...   maybe...   perhaps...   definately!


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jul 9, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> CNC3: Kane's Wrath Maxed settings, Maxed AA.
> Black Hand vs Scrin



Damn you are going to make me re-install the game again. The multi was very nice on this game.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 9, 2008)

Dont mind me, just showing off


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 10, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> Not sure anyone would be interested but this is my favorite game, MVP 05(07 mod).  For how old this game looks, it is awesome with all the mods.  If interested, and own MVP 05, head over to mvpmods.com
> 
> Soriano getting ready for a triple



Where the hell is the crowd in this screen?


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 10, 2008)

Not sure if it is an occupied area at the actual ballpark or if it is not built into the code for this stadium.


----------



## Ongaku (Jul 10, 2008)

My Bosmer from Oblivion, this screeny came out so good


----------



## NinkobEi (Jul 16, 2008)

thanks for the crysis turtle pic. its my new bg


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 16, 2008)

I love this shot


----------



## Deusxmachina (Jul 18, 2008)

*City of Heroes*


----------



## Deusxmachina (Jul 18, 2008)

*Dungeons and Dragons Online*

First one is liberal use of the Flesh-to-Stone spell.  Because you can never have too many lawn ornaments.


----------



## NinkobEi (Jul 18, 2008)

what game is that 2nd SS by shadowfold? looks pretty sweet


----------



## Deusxmachina (Jul 18, 2008)

*World of Warcraft*

10 pages and no WoW pics?

First few are from a world event 100'-tall guy that shows up out of nowhere around the world and likes to kill people and does a good job of it.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 18, 2008)

Ninkobwi said:


> what game is that 2nd SS by shadowfold? looks pretty sweet



Hellgate









And this is what happens when I try out troll..


----------



## imperialreign (Jul 21, 2008)

Some more STALKER shots . . .


notice . . . 
*DO NOT ACCIDENTALLY DROP AN RGP-7 IF YOU ARE STANDING NEXT TO SKINFLINT!

HIS THIEVING ASS WILL MORE THAN GLADLY TAKE IT FOR HIMSELF!!!*









headed towards the bar from Rostok:


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh god I remember him


----------



## MadClown (Jul 21, 2008)

sum Crysis bo-bo's





idk if i posted this one b4, i like it, the self has no gravity





lost a hand while using a trainer


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 21, 2008)

Still no apology.

>.<


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 22, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> CNC3: Kane's Wrath Maxed settings, Maxed AA.
> Black Hand vs Scrin



THAT looks very fun. Nice SS.


----------



## Jrob (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (Jul 25, 2008)

*Brining Back the Classics xD- Age of Empire 2*

lol, Bout the only think my Dell Can Handle...It took me awhile to realize I can use Fraps xD

Here They Are in all its Glory xD 
I am the Blue People xD
MASSIVE INVASION


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 25, 2008)

I love you. Thats the first game I ever played. And its still the best.


----------



## Triprift (Jul 25, 2008)

Cheers nd i remember playing aoe2 one of the first pc games i played. I seen it for sale yesterday what a classic.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 25, 2008)

I remember waiting in line at Babages to get AoE2 with my dad cause we loved playing AoE on lan. And I remember trying to dl the demo on our AOL internet


----------



## Jeno (Jul 25, 2008)

yeah aoe2 was great!



InnocentCriminal said:


> Still no apology.
> 
> >.<



lol even i apologized!
shame on him:shadedshu


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (Jul 25, 2008)

aoe2 is an awesome game 
I loves It!
lol the FRAPS thingy Went insane it just showed something that was like 888 lol


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (Jul 25, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I remember waiting in line at Babages to get AoE2 with my dad cause we loved playing AoE on lan. And I remember trying to dl the demo on our AOL internet


LOL AOL Dialup, I will never forget that nightmare xD
SLOWness xD
I almost died of Excitment when we switched to High Speed Internet xD
I used to play The Sims 1, and I would be like. "Hey mom, Can I download this house" Then i would sign in then it would take like 30 minutes for 4mb lol. 
FYI I never use AOL anymore xD I also named AOL 





			
				NeotonicDragon3 said:
			
		

> AOHELL..it isnt American onhell FYI


I use Hotmail and Netscape Navigator 9 ROFL, and Firefox 3


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 25, 2008)

Jeno said:


> lol even i apologized!
> shame on him:shadedshu



You did, at least you have the balls to admit you're wrong! Nice one buddy!


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 25, 2008)

Ok I haven't seen any Screenies from arma so far so I'l do the honours unless I missed a page  I took over 1.4gbs of pictures and found a few rare and very lovely one's  This is it at 1680 x 1050 FPS in the corner for a reason and this is the very highest graphics, 16 X AA and AF all setting very high and view distance 10 kilometres  I do not recommend flying at 20 fps  buildings tend to appear in front of you  Apologies for the windows photo gallery: only way I could think of uploading the pics was to use tpu capture after I had took all the photos. Enjoy more of other games coming


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 25, 2008)

I've been thinking about buying ArmA, has it improved a lot? When I tried it out just a few months after it's release I was massively disappointed.


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 25, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I've been thinking about buying ArmA, has it improved a lot? When I tried it out just a few months after it's release I was massively disappointed.



They patched the crap out of it  but it still is a bit of a slow paced game and you can still die without doing anything wrong  but thats war for ya.

Here's the Battlestations Midway screenies of the USS Iownage


----------



## SirJangly (Jul 25, 2008)

NeotonicDragon3 said:


> lol, Bout the only think my Dell Can Handle...It took me awhile to realize I can use Fraps xD
> 
> Here They Are in all its Glory xD
> I am the Blue People xD
> MASSIVE INVASION



LOL now that's just awesome


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (Jul 25, 2008)

SirJangly said:


> LOL now that's just awesome


It is an epic battle I need to finish it xD


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 29, 2008)

Just thought I'd throw in some STALKER shots as I really like these...










































Now for my latest ones I took tonight...


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jul 30, 2008)

*Mass Effect*













Pictures were resized from 1680x1050 to 1280x800.....


----------



## wolf2009 (Aug 16, 2008)

Crysis of its generation : FARCRY 

Some cool looking texture detail with HDR


----------



## JRMBelgium (Aug 16, 2008)

*America's Army 2.8.3.1 ( Free Full Game )*


----------



## freakshow (Aug 16, 2008)

Rappelz: Free MMORPG

My main:  its at a higher lvl now






My Alt:


----------



## PP Mguire (Aug 16, 2008)

Couple screenys ive had on Xfire.













This next one youll have to watch the video on my Xfire profile to understand why its funny.





I always manage to do this










Heheh





Eh why not


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 16, 2008)

@ Jelle Mees - Where's my apology you rude get?! Didn't your parents ever teach you good manners?!


----------



## SirJangly (Aug 17, 2008)

Garry's Mod


----------



## snuif09 (Aug 18, 2008)

doing a mission in EvE all those arrows are wrecks so i already killed alot


----------



## Ongaku (Aug 18, 2008)

Just chillin' 






pardon the size...photobucket limited it 

and this one


----------



## Champ (Aug 19, 2008)

I envy some of these machines, especially Jelle Mees.  I'm gonna have a monster that dims the lights one day.


----------



## Ongaku (Aug 19, 2008)

hehe I'm just glad mine can play Oblivion the way I like it


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 19, 2008)

Champ said:


> I envy some of these machines, especially Jelle Mees.  I'm gonna have a monster that dims the lights one day.



He owes me an apology but has yet to do so.


----------



## JRMBelgium (Aug 19, 2008)

*America's Army ( Free Full Game ):*


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 19, 2008)

You rude son of a glitch, learn some manners and to admit you were wrong!


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 19, 2008)

why do you want him to say he was wrong so badly what happened in the first place


----------



## JRMBelgium (Aug 19, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> why do you want him to say he was wrong so badly what happened in the first place



InnocentCriminal appears to have no life becides TPU. Weeks ago ( could be more then a month ago ) he posted something that wasn't true, I sad something and then he'd put a spin on it so that he wasn't lying or something.

I don't remember, that's how much I care. But this guy, he brings it up in so many topics, like he has nothing better to do.

InnocentCriminal, I am sorry that you have nothing better to do then to hold on to some redicously stupid argue we had such a long time ago.
There, you have your appoligy.


----------



## Triprift (Aug 20, 2008)

Ok everythings good now lets see some more excellent screen shots .


----------



## L|NK|N (Aug 20, 2008)

Jelle Mees

Does AA have full support for AA? You're screenshots from post #255 scare me from downloading the game.


----------



## pt (Aug 20, 2008)

snuif09 said:


> doing a mission in EvE all those arrows are wrecks so i already killed alot



blockade mission, love it 
wich lvl is it?


----------



## JRMBelgium (Aug 20, 2008)

LiNKiN said:


> Jelle Mees
> 
> Does AA have full support for AA? You're screenshots from post #255 scare me from downloading the game.



There is no in-game setting but forcing it with driver-CP works fine.

The reason why I don't use it is because I play the game on 2048x1536, and when I enable AA on that resolution the framerate drops below 45 on certain maps.

This is  1680x1050 with 8xAA:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=936253&postcount=265

*Here is a movie that might convince you to download it:*
http://www.gamevee.com/viewVideo/Americas_Army_2831/PC/Americas_Army__CSAR_Trailer/484546


----------



## pt (Aug 20, 2008)

this ones are BIG
all from eve online with no photoshop "makeup" or anything, that is ingame screens




































enjoy
all thanks and credits go to synack fin and the Ihatalo cartel


----------



## PP Mguire (Aug 20, 2008)

These are old.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 20, 2008)

Just thought with all these beauty screen shots Id add what Ive been working on rescently...


----------



## PP Mguire (Aug 20, 2008)

NICE!!! Pitfall *ftmfw*


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 20, 2008)

Jelle Mees said:


> InnocentCriminal appears to have no life becides TPU. Weeks ago ( could be more then a month ago ) he posted something that wasn't true, I sad something and then he'd put a spin on it so that he wasn't lying or something.
> 
> I don't remember, that's how much I care. But this guy, he brings it up in so many topics, like he has nothing better to do.
> 
> ...



How rich? How _rich_?! I can't believe that, you make me laugh dude (all for the wrong reasons).



			
				MilkyWay said:
			
		

> why do you want him to say he was wrong so badly what happened in the first place



He called me a liar when _HE_ was the one the mis-read and misinterpreted what I said, so I explained it to him and he still continued to call me a liar. You can go back through the thread and see exactly where _he_ goes wrong. 

The reason why I wanted him to apologise is so that he can admit he was wrong, however all this BS of _me_ is far from the truth. Another forum member apologised as soon as he realized he was in the wrong (as he said I was lying as well) and I accepted his apology.

However Jelle, you can stick your false apology, the complete lack of morals you have and the ability to convince yourself your right is outstanding. You should quit your life of peasantry and become a lawyer.

You really are a small-minded little boy. Obviously your parents didn't teach you any manners or respect.


----------



## SirJangly (Aug 20, 2008)

I thought this was the screenshot thread, not the "lets argue over the internetz" thread....AMIRITE?  Btw, PP Mcguire, are those screenshots of Oblivion?


----------



## JRMBelgium (Aug 20, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> You really are a small-minded little boy. Obviously your parents didn't teach you any manners or respect.



Oh, and the fact that you use a childish avatar and that you DEMANDED an appoligy before I could even give you one shows that your parents rased you the right way. Sure...

I really don't remember where this idiotic discussion started, all I know is that there was nothing to appoligize for and even if there was something, it's very childish to ask for one. And you didn't ask once, this is like the 5th topic where you requested one.

Let it go, nobody cares. This is a screenshot topic, PM if you want to bother me, at least I can trash those messages.

Now say you're sorry for all the times you bothered other people by going completely offtopic for a personal issue with me. ( Do you see how childish this sounds? )



SirJangly said:


> I thought this was the screenshot thread, not the "lets argue over the internetz" thread....AMIRITE?  Btw, PP Mcguire, are those screenshots of Oblivion?



Couldn't agree more. And yes, that's Oblivion.


----------



## SirJangly (Aug 20, 2008)

Let's see some Team Fortress 2 action! I have it on the 360, but I may buy it on the PC to play around with the models in Garry's Mod !!


----------



## PP Mguire (Aug 20, 2008)

> PP Mguire, are those screenshots of Oblivion?


He already answerd but yea it is. If i do any TF2 screenys they prolly wont be that good.


----------



## Widjaja (Aug 20, 2008)

Since I've been playing Oblivion again, I thought I'd add some random screenshots.

A Baliwog





A black bear with a big mouth 





And my current character


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 21, 2008)

Jelle Mees said:


> Oh, and the fact that you use a childish avatar and that you DEMANDED an appoligy before I could even give you one shows that your parents rased you the right way. Sure...



Don't even get me started on your avatar. 



			
				Douche Master 500 said:
			
		

> I really don't remember where this idiotic discussion started, all I know is that there was nothing to appoligize for and even if there was something, it's very childish to ask for one. And you didn't ask once, this is like the 5th topic where you requested one.



It started when you called me a liar for something YOU misinterpreted and even I after me PROVING you wrong, you still proceeded to be a complete douche.   



			
				Mr Serious Avatar said:
			
		

> Let it go, nobody cares. This is a screenshot topic, PM if you want to bother me, at least I can trash those messages.



I care, I don't like being called a liar when I'm clearly not, however I think I've made enough noise about the matter, I'll make sure everyone knows you're a complete nob.



			
				Jelly Man said:
			
		

> Now say you're sorry for all the times you bothered other people by going completely offtopic for a personal issue with me. ( Do you see how childish this sounds? )



HA!


----------



## erocker (Aug 21, 2008)

Keep things on topic please.  This is a screenshot thread for those who forgot.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 21, 2008)

I know what the topic is.


----------



## erocker (Aug 21, 2008)

Good, then if this argument between Jelle and yourself continues on this thread there will be infractions.  This is your warning.  Any other off topic posts will lead to infractions.  Thank you.

FarCry Delta Sector mod:














A couple from GRID:


----------



## snuif09 (Aug 21, 2008)

pt said:


> blockade mission, love it
> wich lvl is it?


lvl 2


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 21, 2008)

erocker said:


> Good, then if this argument between Jelle and yourself continues on this thread there will be infractions.  This is your warning.  Any other off topic posts will lead to infractions.  Thank you.



Fair enough, but where is the justice?!


----------



## erocker (Aug 21, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Fair enough, but where is the justice?!


Use the report button, or PM a moderator with your situation.


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 21, 2008)

Whats the best way to send in screenies.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Aug 21, 2008)

erocker said:


> Good, then if this argument between Jelle and yourself continues on this thread there will be infractions.  This is your warning.  Any other off topic posts will lead to infractions.  Thank you.



erocker FTW!


----------



## wolf2009 (Aug 21, 2008)

erocker said:


> Good, then if this argument between Jelle and yourself continues on this thread there will be infractions.  This is your warning.  Any other off topic posts will lead to infractions.  Thank you.



 MOD-esty . 


Back on topic -> I hope TPU servers have enough space for all the images people upload to TPU through TPU Caprture .


----------



## snuif09 (Aug 26, 2008)

some more EvE

Caldari Titan(biggest ship in eve)








BOOOOM


----------



## pt (Aug 26, 2008)

you fail boat, the biggest is the ragnarok


----------



## snuif09 (Aug 26, 2008)

still it was like a 1000000000000000x bigger then the gallente shuttle i was in.
yeah i forgot about the ragnarok(minmatar ftw) and i almost have a typhoon  just need the isk


----------



## Widjaja (Aug 26, 2008)

Looks like an interesting game.
Those big ships look like burnt pieces of wood to me.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 27, 2008)

Some more STALKER screens. I get Clear Sky on Friday...  Same settings as in my previous post.
























































Think I got carried away with the STALKER shots, my bad.


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 27, 2008)

pt said:


> you fail boat, the biggest is the ragnarok
> http://go-dl1.eve-files.com/media/corp/SFC/EVE-ships_large.jpg



This picture warrants higher dl rate warnings!  Crazy resolution specs! 

@ IC

I like your pics man, just wish I could understand your sig


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 28, 2008)

Ghostbusters is all I'll say.


----------



## freakshow (Aug 28, 2008)

here is my Lineage II screenshot


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 28, 2008)

How is clear sky? Think its worth it if I can only get 2 games this year?






^ I was thinking "oh u lol"





feeding on some random dude I broke into his house, he lives close to me in Skingrad





The graphics are ok..





My dude





Just got shivering isles


----------



## snuif09 (Aug 28, 2008)

i hated to be a vampire couldnt walk in daylight so the bloom was useless


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 28, 2008)

snuif09 said:


> i hated to be a vampire couldnt walk in daylight so the bloom was useless



You didn't feed n00b  You can walk in the day if you feed. I think its every 24 hours, you need to feed or your attributes start draining and sunlight hurts you. I just break into my neighbors house and feed on him every night


----------



## Widjaja (Aug 29, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> You didn't feed n00b  You can walk in the day if you feed. I think its every 24 hours, you need to feed or your attributes start draining and sunlight hurts you. I just break into my neighbors house and feed on him every night



If you get 'knights of the nine' you will get a special hideout for vampires.
I keep my character from being a vampire by carrying around some cure disease or make some up with a couple of ingedients.

My main sword is the Black Luster Longblade (a mod) with 30 Heath Damage from a Sigil Stone Enchantment.
I re-edited the sword so it now only has one sword hanging off the waist and half the weight.


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 29, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> If you get 'knights of the nine' you will get a special hideout for vampires.
> I keep my character from being a vampire by carrying around some cure disease or make some up with a couple of ingedients.



I have knights of the nine where is the hideout? In fact idk where any of the knights content is..


----------



## PP Mguire (Aug 29, 2008)

I never figured out how to mod weapons with the stones :/


----------



## olithereal (Aug 29, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I have knights of the nine where is the hideout? In fact idk where any of the knights content is..


you just gotta go to anvil and talk to the priest in front of the chapel, from there it's pretty much straight forward.


----------



## Widjaja (Aug 29, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I have knights of the nine where is the hideout? In fact idk where any of the knights content is..


You should have recieved a message at the start of the game about the place.
I think it also gives you a marker on the map.
The hideout is located bottom left of the map.
South East of Leyawin.
I hope you have alot of gold.



PP Mguire said:


> I never figured out how to mod weapons with the stones :/


Click on the Sigil stone with the enchantment you want, and choose an unenchanted weapon, rename it, and enchant.
Or you can use a soul gem with a soul in it and use an enchantment altar at the Arcane University.


----------



## PP Mguire (Aug 29, 2008)

Ah thanks! Ill have to install Oblivion and try that. Can you enchant armor?


----------



## Widjaja (Aug 29, 2008)

PP Mguire said:


> Ah thanks! Ill have to install Oblivion and try that. Can you enchant armor?



Yes.
I always enchant my curaiss with light, besides not needing to hold a torch in one hand, it makes the character look better in screenshots.
The bigger the soul the more powerful the enchantment will be.

I'd be having a real hard time without enchanted armour and weapons.
Enemies can die just by attacking my character since she has so much reflect damage and reflect spell.

Can be funny when an enemy decides to cast paralyze and both of us fall to the ground.


----------



## PP Mguire (Aug 29, 2008)

Well ive beat the game a few times without enchanting. I could never figure out how and my friend was a jackass and didnt tell me lol. Thank you for giving me new reason to play the game!


----------



## PP Mguire (Aug 30, 2008)

Some more Oblivion shots.


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 30, 2008)

Man the water in oblivion is fugly.. I need to start looking for some mods.


----------



## PP Mguire (Aug 31, 2008)

Bout as good as your gonna get on my screenshots. Im using alot of high res texture mods.


----------



## Morgoth (Aug 31, 2008)

Zombie panic source / Resident evil 2


----------



## PP Mguire (Aug 31, 2008)

Ahahaahha (Mass Effect)


----------



## Morgoth (Aug 31, 2008)

to blocky


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 31, 2008)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 31, 2008)

Here is a shot of Crysis, back when I was running xp dx 9, very high tweaks


----------



## WhiteLotus (Aug 31, 2008)

best enchantments is the Chameleon ones. I have a guy that is invisible. I can literally walk in front of a bad guy and hit him and he wont do anything back. Makes everything too easy though.

(for bliv^^^)


----------



## PP Mguire (Aug 31, 2008)

There deff is a difference between DX9 and DX10 Crysis. Minor differences, but they are there. I wish Oblivion looked that pretty.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 31, 2008)

^^^the graphics in Crysis are just astonishing, now I am running vista, and I do see some differences, but its nothing major though.


----------



## Widjaja (Aug 31, 2008)

Yes Oblivion is one ugly mofo without mods.
But can also be made worse with certain ones.

Here's a screenshot comparison between two texture mods.
I tried a Hi-Res face texture mod without backing up my original Imperial face data (stupid) and the Hi-res texture was Casper white.
So I installed the IFT 2.0 mod thinking it was the correct face texture mod with turned out to be a smoothed out version of the standard Oblivion bag over head type fug.

IFT (Improved facial texture mod) 2.0 = fug





After a couple of hours of trial and error I finally found the original texture came from the Exnem Eye Candy body replacer 1.0, yet all this time I thought the mod only replaced the body mesh and body texture.

Exnem Eye Candy face texture. . . .much better.





Mods in screenshot:-
SkeletonK's Dark Illusion Armour.
Ren's Beauty pack hair only.
Personality poses.
Exnem Eye Candy Body Replacer.
A Face I made with FaceGen and imported into Oblivion.
All from tesnexus

If your wondering why the lighting seems really bright, it's because I enchanted the armour with 75ft light on self from a Transdecent Sigil stone.


----------



## PP Mguire (Aug 31, 2008)

I want to do your chick right now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 31, 2008)

^^^^ hahahahahaha.


----------



## Skrabrug (Aug 31, 2008)

Quake Wars: Enemy Territory
bodies from friendly fire during warm up:


----------



## Hayder_Master (Aug 31, 2008)

nice shot's everyone


----------



## PP Mguire (Aug 31, 2008)

People actualy still play ETQW?


----------



## Skrabrug (Sep 1, 2008)

PP Mguire said:


> People actualy still play ETQW?


ehhh yeah? the game isn't much older than CoD4...


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 1, 2008)

I love ETQW!


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 1, 2008)

Ooooh I see XP is that like accumulative like BF2 or is it only for that match?


----------



## Skrabrug (Sep 1, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Ooooh I see XP is that like accumulative like BF2 or is it only for that match?



just per campaign
so like in TF2 theres one big map and many different matches take place which decide which direction the game goes on the map.

depending on the XP you gain and so on you can unlock certain weapons and gear (such as health bonuses and movement speed etc) but once the campaigns over everyones gear gets rolled back to the starting points.


----------



## Skrabrug (Sep 1, 2008)

some TF2 pics


----------



## wolf2009 (Sep 1, 2008)

PP Mguire said:


> Ahahaahha (Mass Effect)



I have to play this !  nothing like game prOn .


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 1, 2008)

Skrabrug said:


> some TF2 pics



If a spy starts sapping everyone is gonna start shooting everyone  Uber'd demoman could easily rape them all too.


----------



## Skrabrug (Sep 1, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> If a spy starts sapping everyone is gonna start shooting everyone  Uber'd demoman could easily rape them all too.



2 of the engies usually attacked the spy when they attempted to sap while all the others repaired 

it was funny because it started off with 1 guy i was at a LAN with building his sentry and he HATES when other engies build stuff next to his gear. and his clan leader knew this and built a sentry next to his sentry xD
then some other guy randomly built a sentry there as well and so did i just to piss my mate off and then yeah... more sentry's xD


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 1, 2008)

Man I wanna go play some TF2 right now, if anyone wants to join add LouieV3 on steam.


----------



## PP Mguire (Sep 1, 2008)

> I have to play this !  nothing like game prOn .


Lol if you want ill tell you how to get there.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 1, 2008)

heres another shot of Crysis, DX9


----------



## olithereal (Sep 3, 2008)

Some Warhammer shots in the preview weekend. A new patch came out for the elder testers today and apparently the graphics have been upgraded a lot.


----------



## Triprift (Sep 3, 2008)

Spore just bought it today havnt got to far into it. These shots taken from the very start at the cell stage.


----------



## DrPepper (Sep 3, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Spore just bought it today havnt got to far into it. These shots taken from the very start at the cell stage.



Crap it comes out tomorrow  and my birthday is today


----------



## Triprift (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow we get it before u guys i even got it for 79 bucks wich is a bargain for here 

Ps happy birthday mon


----------



## DrPepper (Sep 3, 2008)

Cheers "mon" 

now bring on the screenies


----------



## mithrandir (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 3, 2008)

^ what game is that?


----------



## DrPepper (Sep 3, 2008)

world in conflict


----------



## Triprift (Sep 3, 2008)

Yep thats what i think brilliant game.


----------



## DrPepper (Sep 3, 2008)

I made eye sex with that game, plus the story is compelling.


----------



## mithrandir (Sep 3, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> ^ what game is that?




DrPepper is correct it's WiC.


----------



## mithrandir (Sep 3, 2008)

Another screen  :


----------



## thee neonlightning (Sep 3, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> I made eye sex with that game, plus the story is compelling.



must agree on that statement!!


----------



## mithrandir (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## hat (Sep 3, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> Cheers "mon"
> 
> now bring on the screenies



Why do you upload a screenshot of you viewing the screenshot in windows picture and fax viewer? Why not just upload the image itself?


----------



## mithrandir (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## thee neonlightning (Sep 3, 2008)

well so far i have been playing through crysis on my new 4870 and wow...thats all i can really say...i wold upload some screenies but there too big..and i iam to busy installing things


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 3, 2008)

hat said:


> Why do you upload a screenshot of you viewing the screenshot in windows picture and fax viewer? Why not just upload the image itself?


----------



## thee neonlightning (Sep 3, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


>



lol this could be the new craze!!


----------



## mithrandir (Sep 4, 2008)

Look at the wheels on this bin!


----------



## mithrandir (Sep 4, 2008)

The flame is just beautiful!


----------



## mithrandir (Sep 4, 2008)

Grrrrr!!


----------



## PP Mguire (Sep 4, 2008)

Whoa those Crysis screenies look awesome.


----------



## DrPepper (Sep 4, 2008)

hat said:


> Why do you upload a screenshot of you viewing the screenshot in windows picture and fax viewer? Why not just upload the image itself?



Because thats how I feel like doing it.


----------



## Jrob (Sep 5, 2008)

*Crysis*

Here's some nice shots


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 5, 2008)

nice shots jrob


----------



## Jrob (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks, here's many more made by someone using my config.

http://www.geniv.com/download/crysis/


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 5, 2008)

^^^ thanks, some really nice shots in there.  


TO this shot linked below, I have a very similar one I took myself

here is yours
http://www.geniv.com/download/crysis/crysishighcfg16.jpg


here is mine:


----------



## mithrandir (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 5, 2008)

Is that Morrowind, Oblivion or what?


----------



## mithrandir (Sep 5, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Is that Morrowind, Oblivion or what?


Two Worlds


----------



## WhiteLotus (Sep 5, 2008)

two worlds looks very nice! I first thought Bliv though.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 5, 2008)

mithrandir said:


> Two Worlds



Arrrrh!

Looks a'ight.


----------



## PP Mguire (Sep 5, 2008)

Lol looks nothing Oblivion or Morrowind.


----------



## 3870x2 (Sep 5, 2008)

> Lol looks nothing Oblivion or Morrowind.


agreed.


----------



## zaqwsx (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## thee neonlightning (Sep 6, 2008)

those crysis screenies are areas i would pick for a few good pictures...the lightning is very good plus the whole scene being set makes for a very realistic feel, was that 8800s?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2008)

^^^which screenies, or you mean all of the ones posted in general?


----------



## mithrandir (Sep 6, 2008)

These 3 pics are taken from the Santuary demo/benchmark app found on the same site as the Tropics benchmark HERE


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 7, 2008)

right its spam but Two worlds is the most shit game ever even with the patch addon

its shit and bug ridden it was laggin like hell on the 360 too and had damn crap graphics

just a crappy oblivion rip off, plus you cant run and attack at the same time friggin pointless


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 7, 2008)

Santuary demo on the other hand is tasty and meaty i just downloading it now


----------



## mithrandir (Sep 7, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> right its spam but Two worlds is the most shit game ever even with the patch addon
> 
> its shit and bug ridden it was laggin like hell on the 360 too and had damn crap graphics
> 
> just a crappy oblivion rip off, plus you cant run and attack at the same time friggin pointless



Yup, I have to agree. I never got into Two Worlds- always finding myself going back to Oblivion. Also I find Two Worlds voiceovers are quite corny.


----------



## kingkongtol (Sep 7, 2008)

here is screenshot from Deadliest Catch Alaskan Storm game, boat simulation fishing crabs, not fantastic, but fun great boring game


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2008)

^^^ fun and boring together don't make any sense hehehehe.  I was looking into that game, how do you like it personally?


----------



## Wartz (Sep 7, 2008)

SoaSE can look seriously epic. 










Old but still good. Modded (project reality) Battlefield 2





The only game besides Crysis that still nails PCs right and left.





And my favorite game of 2007.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2008)

man that was flight simulator x right?  I havent played it in sooo long, and I love that damn game.


----------



## kingkongtol (Sep 7, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> ^^^ fun and boring together don't make any sense hehehehe.  I was looking into that game, how do you like it personally?



 personally i like the details of this game, and its great tutorial. this game gave me experience to become fisherman (im living in merapi mountain's foothills), great experience...


----------



## DOM (Sep 7, 2008)

Wartz said:


> And my favorite game of 2007.



 what card was the SS taken with looks like crap


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 7, 2008)

If that's on your 4870 I'm shocked!


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 7, 2008)

that demo has some of the best graphics ive ever seen, personally i like the island more as it is larger and you can see some more lighting styles

still the sanctuary demo with fireballs was just plain awesome 

i should up some screens from my 8800gt


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 7, 2008)

Heres a couple of pics of the lemon of the year in games.

I give you mercenaries 2











Total waste of time.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2008)

kingkongtol said:


> personally i like the details of this game, and its great tutorial. this game gave me experience to become fisherman (im living in merapi mountain's foothills), great experience...



haha, I mean I liked the show a lot, so the game shouldn't be that bad.


----------



## Wartz (Sep 7, 2008)

DOM said:


> what card was the SS taken with looks like crap



I'ts on my old x1950pro.

Right now I'm waiting to get my copy of Clear Skies to put my 4870 to the test.


----------



## mithrandir (Sep 7, 2008)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2008)

mithrandir said:


>



is that S.T.A.L.K.E.R.?


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 7, 2008)

Yea


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Yea



the new one??  I never got far in the first one so I don't know.


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 7, 2008)

That looks like SHoC, Clear Sky has a different HUD.


----------



## mithrandir (Sep 7, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> the new one??  I never got far in the first one so I don't know.



It's the first one. 
Those vehicles are actually in the camp at the start of the game, the bus is outside the camp and the car in inside by the camp fire. 

I bought this game when it first came out but never really got into it and stopped playing after 3 or 4 jobs/mission. Just found myself getting into this game and seems to look so nice as well.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2008)

mithrandir said:


> It's the first one.
> Those vehicles are actually in the camp at the start of the game, the bus is outside the camp and the car in inside by the camp fire.
> 
> I bought this game when it first came out but never really got into it and stopped playing after 3 or 4 jobs/mission. Just found myself getting into this game and seems to look so nice as well.



cool, haha, never seen them, yeah I stopped after a few missions too, I have to start over now since I have to re install the game.  But i wasnt that far so no big deal.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 8, 2008)

Chicken, if you plan on reinstalling, make sure you pick up the STALKER Skies mod. It really does make the game a whole lot better.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 8, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Chicken, if you plan on reinstalling, make sure you pick up the STALKER Skies mod. It really does make the game a whole lot better.



Thanks bro, saved it to my favs. so I can d/l when I decide to re install.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 8, 2008)

Not problem!


----------



## Dozdaman (Sep 9, 2008)

Hmm i've done this wrong - how do i do it as you guys have?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 9, 2008)

I just copy the full images location and then add IMG tags to the address. For example...


----------



## paybackdaman (Sep 17, 2008)

I know it's played out, but I really enjoyed my cod4 session today, and this is what came out of it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 17, 2008)

COD4 i still awesome, I havent beat it yet, i've had a few OS re installs, so I never get too far in it hehehehe.

Looks like you were having some fun today, nice screenie.


----------



## paybackdaman (Sep 17, 2008)

Haha. I haven't beat it on the PC, but on my Xbox 360 I beat it on Veteran. Except for the end mission. The mile high club....-_- ridiculous. 

But yeah. love the multiplayer.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 17, 2008)

paybackdaman said:


> Haha. I haven't beat it on the PC, but on my Xbox 360 I beat it on Veteran. Except for the end mission. The mile high club....-_- ridiculous.
> 
> But yeah. love the multiplayer.



I havent done multiplayer with COD4, with any game actually.


----------



## paybackdaman (Sep 17, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> I havent done multiplayer with COD4, with any game actually.



*gasp* 

Well you need to get on that.  Multiplayer in COD4, FTW.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 17, 2008)

paybackdaman said:


> *gasp*
> 
> Well you need to get on that.  Multiplayer in COD4, FTW.



I know I know, i'm so missing out on that dude.  Eventually I will hehe.


----------



## PP Mguire (Sep 17, 2008)

Even on unranked private servers CoD4 is teh p00nage. Its like


----------



## Deusxmachina (Sep 17, 2008)

Warhammer Online


----------



## Jeno (Sep 17, 2008)

just going over my old crysis screenies before warhead comes out


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 17, 2008)

PP Mguire said:


> Even on unranked private servers CoD4 is teh p00nage. Its like



holy crap heheheheheh


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 19, 2008)

who can guess this game? This should be easy.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 19, 2008)

CoD 4

I'll upload my initial Clear Sky screens tonight, maybe with a quick comparison to SHoC as well if people want to see.


----------



## Jeno (Sep 20, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> who can guess this game? This should be easy.



that level added nothing to the game at all, it was just a pile of emo BS :shadedshu


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 20, 2008)

Jeno said:


> that level added nothing to the game at all, it was just a pile of emo BS :shadedshu



that part of the game was fun but it was somewhat pointless. this game plays like a movie if you ask me.


----------



## PP Mguire (Sep 20, 2008)

Thats the whole idea.


----------



## Widjaja (Sep 20, 2008)

I thought it was quite good it the way it catches you off guard.
You're like yeah I saved the chick and I'm back in the helicopter, I win!
Then you're all nuked and lose anyway leaving some people a bit disappointed.

HA HA!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 20, 2008)

Bit of a SHoC/CS comparison now...

*The Cordon*​
SHoC





Clear Sky





SHoC





Clear Sky





*Well, I thought I had more comparable shots, obviously not. I do however have pretty pictures...​*















Still trying to enable God Rays in XP, I have yet to test Water Surfaces and the a-like, I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2008)

***nice shots dude.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 20, 2008)

Thanks man!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Thanks man!



no problem, anytime


----------



## DOM (Sep 20, 2008)

@InnocentCriminal

what settings you playing in clear sky ? res. dx10 or 9

but it looks a lot better right ? I like it


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 20, 2008)

If I remember correctly... I hope I don't called a lair again! I don't remember the settings for those pictures, but I'm running 32bit XP so I can't enable DX10 (not yet anyway) and today I turned everything up max! If the CD would actually load and let me get into the game I'll print screen my settings. 

It does look better, it's an awesome game once you get passed all the bugs, especially if you liked the first one....


----------



## DOM (Sep 20, 2008)

LOL I had already forgot about that already 

cuz I can max it out in DX9 but DX10 yes but lil low in fps 10-30's

but yeah theres alot of new things that make this one better but I havent gotten that far so idk about the story part


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 21, 2008)

Some Crysis Warhead loving. Original is 1680x1050, these are sized down automatically from flickr:






Cloaked sniper time.





Cloaked crawling time.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 21, 2008)

how do you like the game so far Batmang?


----------



## PP Mguire (Sep 21, 2008)

*sigh* these dont look groundbreaking.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 21, 2008)

PP Mguire said:


> *sigh* these dont look groundbreaking.



Thats what I was noticing, but then again, the real thing is the real thing.


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 21, 2008)

a lot of games look good in screenies but are crap in game same goes for the opposite soem games look good in game but have crappy screenies

i might upload some screen shots we will see since i hate having to login into photobucket ect to get screens up


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 21, 2008)

Just use TPU's image upload.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 21, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Just use TPU's image upload.



heres the link


http://www.techpowerup.org/


----------



## DrPepper (Sep 21, 2008)

Ignore the fact it's crysis and crysis has awesome graphics, but I want to show some EPIC screenies. This is a custom map I was playing called airfield and I gave it a 10/10 in awesomness.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 21, 2008)

^^^^now that looks good!!!


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 21, 2008)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 21, 2008)

man I'm getting Jealouse.  I have to go and grab this game, uhhhh


----------



## DrPepper (Sep 21, 2008)

I was wondering, if you moved the maps from warhead to normal crysis would it work ? It should because it is the same engine and vice versa so vanilla crysis levels performed better on warhead.


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 21, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> man I'm getting Jealouse.  I have to go and grab this game, uhhhh



The online portion is really fun, I would pay 30$ for it alone! The single player was pretty short for me tho, only about 3.5-4 hours 



DrPepper said:


> I was wondering, if you moved the maps from warhead to normal crysis would it work ? It should because it is the same engine and vice versa so vanilla crysis levels performed better on warhead.



I'm gonna go copy the crysis maps to my Warhead folder and try and launch one! BRB


----------



## DrPepper (Sep 21, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I'm gonna go copy the crysis maps to my Warhead folder and try and launch one! BRB



If this works, I'd be like god.


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 21, 2008)

Actually ran good but its all green and shit. And the mouse cursor wouldn't go away!!

And I tried DX9 and DX10. DX10 was REALLY glitchy and was flashing alot.


----------



## DrPepper (Sep 21, 2008)

thats just the grass 

In the warhead they must have changed the textures or something.


----------



## ChromeDome (Sep 21, 2008)

lol


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 21, 2008)

nice!


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 21, 2008)

i wish! ^^^


----------



## Triprift (Sep 21, 2008)

Lol them prices look about accurate


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 21, 2008)

Come on now, my screens are just of shrubs! You all know this game looks amazing! Chicken, I love the game so far btw!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 21, 2008)

batmang said:


> Come on now, my screens are just of shrubs! You all know this game looks amazing! Chicken, I love the game so far btw!



yeah bro, dont worry.  I believe in Crytek !!! hehe.


----------



## DOM (Sep 21, 2008)

*Which Looks Better ??*

1680X1050 DX9 Max Setteing in Game






1680X1050 DX10 Max Setteing in Game


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 21, 2008)

^^^DX10 looks better.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 21, 2008)

Both look kinda the same to me.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 21, 2008)

tigger said:


> Both look kinda the same to me.



its not a huge difference, but DX10 to me looks a bit better.


----------



## Triprift (Sep 21, 2008)

Id have to agree the CP dx10 looks sharper almost like sd to hd


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 21, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Id have to agree the CP dx10 looks sharper almost like sd to hd



it doesnt look different, it just looks so much sharper.  YOu are right, "Sharper" was the word I was looking for.


----------



## DOM (Sep 21, 2008)

1680X1050 DX9 Max Setteing in Game







1680X1050 DX10 Max Setteing in Game







the only thing in DX10 theres some glitching and fps are not that high


----------



## ShiBDiB (Sep 21, 2008)

ive noticed everything seems brighter when i turned dx10 on, i had to turn the brightness down a notch to get it to nice levels


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 21, 2008)

I actually prefer DX9, if you look at DOM's DX10 compared to DX9 the wood looks as if it's slightly washed out...


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 21, 2008)

Well it runs great in DX10 for me so thats what I use


----------



## DOM (Sep 21, 2008)

but old wood wouldnt look sharper and clear imo


----------



## DrPepper (Sep 21, 2008)

ShiBDiB said:


> ive noticed everything seems brighter when i turned dx10 on, i had to turn the brightness down a notch to get it to nice levels



DX10 makes the bloom brighter as if it wasn't already bright enough


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 21, 2008)

DOM said:


> but old wood wouldnt look sharper and clear imo



How d'you know it's old and not new weathered wood?  My point was the fact the detailing is clearer in DX9. Doesn't matter which one I prefer or not.


----------



## Deusxmachina (Sep 21, 2008)

I played a little yesterday.  No wonder people say Warhead runs better for them than Crysis did.  Warhead looks like crap.  Well, ok, Warhead looks like crap compared to what it COULD look like.  

And if someone doesn't think it looks like crap, go back to post #112 in this thread.


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 21, 2008)

Deusxmachina said:


> I played a little yesterday.  No wonder people say Warhead runs better for them than Crysis did.  Warhead looks like crap.  Well, ok, Warhead looks like crap compared to what it COULD look like.
> 
> And if someone doesn't think it looks like crap, go back to post #112 in this thread.



Yes but the "could" runs like ass. And what I don't get is I can run Wars 1440x900 4x AA all Best visuals(vHigh) and get 30-40fps avg but I only get like 10-15 on warhead...
Now for some shots from my favorite map, Coast.




Anyone think the rainmapping on Clear Sky is better?


----------



## gerrynicol (Sep 22, 2008)

Thought i'd contribute:


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 22, 2008)

Fuggin' awesome shots gerrynicol!

Took some screens of the best fuggin' Call of Duty 4 (custom) map I've ever seen or played...




































http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=18535&stc=1&d=1222042029[IMG]

[IMG]http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=18536&stc=1&d=1222042029


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 22, 2008)

@InnocentCriminal!!!
WOW! that is nice! where did  you get that map!?!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 22, 2008)

'ere you go! 

My CoD 4 server is only for UK players unfortunately, otherwise you could come and play.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 22, 2008)

gerrynicol said:


> Thought i'd contribute:
> 
> This shot is beautiful, nice.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 22, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> 'ere you go!
> 
> My CoD 4 server is only for UK players unfortunately, otherwise you could come and play.



thanks m8


----------



## gerrynicol (Sep 22, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> gerrynicol said:
> 
> 
> > Thought i'd contribute:
> ...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 22, 2008)

gerrynicol said:


> Chicken Patty said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, game looks real nice when you take the time and look at stuff
> ...


----------



## gerrynicol (Sep 22, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> gerrynicol said:
> 
> 
> > I see.  Is the game modded in anyway, or thats just how the game is?  Its pretty impressive to say the truth.
> ...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 22, 2008)

gerrynicol said:


> Chicken Patty said:
> 
> 
> > just how it looks, no mods or anything
> ...


----------



## gerrynicol (Sep 22, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> gerrynicol said:
> 
> 
> > :::borat voice:::
> ...


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 22, 2008)

Parallax Occlusion Mapping FTW(all DX9, xfire doesnt work with dx10)














[/IMG]


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 22, 2008)

gerrynicol said:


> Chicken Patty said:
> 
> 
> > lol, much cheapness, I got it for £18 GBP, so dunno what it would be over the pond
> ...


----------



## CBOT (Sep 22, 2008)

Some Warhead Pics without any Mods or Configs, Played 1680x1050 2xAA All Max with GTX280


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 22, 2008)

^^^^those shots look good.  Love the one of the runway!!!


----------



## PP Mguire (Sep 22, 2008)

I think Clear Sky looks pretty good in DX10 actualy. 

And that CoD4 map really shows off how good that modified engine really is. DX9 still had balls.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 22, 2008)

PP Mguire said:


> And that CoD4 map really shows off how good that modified engine really is. DX9 still *has* balls.



Fixed!


----------



## Hayder_Master (Sep 22, 2008)

crysis master killer


----------



## PP Mguire (Sep 22, 2008)

No its had, becasue they decided to go on to DX10 already so DX9 is a had. Even though DX9 was around a long time i think they moved on to fast.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm inclined to disagree, devil's advocate if you will. At the moment, DX10 is still in it's infancy and we haven't seen any native DX10 games that really make me go "fuggin' coal-boss!". Call of Duty 4 is proof to me that DX9 still has a lot of life left in it. You have a point that DX10 is here and now it's time for DX9 to move over, but it's the age old 'lowest common denominator' scenario - people are more likely to have DX9 compatible hardware so most devs will still cod for DX9 and 'bolt-on' DX10.

Even that for me is irrelevant, my main point is that Call of Duty 4 has proven that we don't need DX10 and that fantastic looking games can still be made.


----------



## PP Mguire (Sep 23, 2008)

So you just basicaly agreed with what i said instead of disagreeing. Read what i said again.


----------



## gerrynicol (Sep 23, 2008)

Wish they would concentrate on making games last for more than ~4 hours rather on making them look so good :shadedshu, £30 quid for cod 4 and single player does not even last 4 hours, I know it's got multiplayer, but i'm not really a fan of cod 4 online, the single player game was ok, just not long enough imo that is.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 23, 2008)

PP Mguire said:


> So you just basicaly agreed with what i said instead of disagreeing. Read what i said again.



Urrr... to a degree, but if you read what I said, I was trying to stress that DX9 is still a worthy engine and as most people are more likely to have DX9 hardware so we'll see games made for that and DX10 bolted on instead of completely native DX10. You said DX9 has had it's time, I said it's still got life left in it. Not exactly agreeing is it?


----------



## TrainingDummy (Sep 23, 2008)

gerrynicol said:


> Wish they would concentrate on making games last for more than ~4 hours rather on making them look so good :shadedshu, £30 quid for cod 4 and single player does not even last 4 hours, I know it's got multiplayer, but i'm not really a fan of cod 4 online, the single player game was ok, just not long enough imo that is.



you had to of been playing it on easy or something, that game is short, but not that short.
you should try it on veteran, took me like 2 days


----------



## TrainingDummy (Sep 23, 2008)

some Mass Effect and Halo 2


----------



## PP Mguire (Sep 23, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Urrr... to a degree, but if you read what I said, I was trying to stress that DX9 is still a worthy engine and as most people are more likely to have DX9 hardware so we'll see games made for that and DX10 bolted on instead of completely native DX10. You said DX9 has had it's time, I said it's still got life left in it. Not exactly agreeing is it?


Let me point it out to ya  


> Even though DX9 was around a long time i think they moved on to fast.





> And that CoD4 map really shows off how good that modified engine really is. DX9 still had balls.


See? Enthusiasts and even most mainstream people are moving on to enjoy DX10 graphics now and so far every new game besides a select few are DX10 in some sort of way. Thats why i say had because we are deff moving into the DX10 scene. In the same sense though we are saying the same thing becasue DX9 still rox04d and our main argument there is an agreement.

With that being said, i was gonna post some pretty Clear Sky screenshots but i cant cause it was lagging bad maxed out. Gotta figure out why and fix it before i can. And to do that i need time =(


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 23, 2008)

PP Mguire said:


> See? Enthusiasts and even most mainstream people are moving on to enjoy DX10 graphics now and so far every new game besides a select few are DX10 in some sort of way. Thats why i say had because we are deff moving into the DX10 scene. In the same sense though we are saying the same thing becasue DX9 still rox04d and our main argument there is an agreement.
> 
> With that being said, i was gonna post some pretty Clear Sky screenshots but i cant cause it was lagging bad maxed out. Gotta figure out why and fix it before i can. And to do that i need time =(



Hmmm... maybe your choice of word (had) threw me off. I don't believe DX9 has _*had*_ it's time, not until it's completely defunct and we're seeing completely native DX10 code with DX9 bolted on.


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 27, 2008)

Freedom FTW! We wiped those duty bastards out!








Some more Freedom guys coming to the duty base. Just incase they try and come back


----------



## maudio3 (Sep 27, 2008)

Oh yeah baby, it is going to be my turn pretty soon!! Crysis warhead looks GOOD!


----------



## Whilhelm (Sep 28, 2008)

Just Finished Crysis again, man the ending is cool when it actually runs at a decent framerate. DX10 Very High all settings.


----------



## imperialreign (Sep 28, 2008)

some STALKER: Clear Sky shots:

























(just realized I haven't set eFDL on since installing my second 4870  - I'll get some more screenies tonight)


----------



## imperialreign (Sep 29, 2008)

some more CS shots - maxed out Enhanced Full Dynamic Lighting:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 29, 2008)

^^^what game is that?  Sorry for the probable dumb question


----------



## Whilhelm (Sep 29, 2008)

Stalker: Clear Sky


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 29, 2008)

Whilhelm said:


> Stalker: Clear Sky



So I take it CS stand for "Clear Skies" hehehe, retard I am.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 29, 2008)

Stands for Clear Sky.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 29, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Stands for Clear Sky.



Clear Sky, Clear Sky
Clear Sky, Clear Sky
Clear Sky, Clear Sky
Clear Sky, Clear Sky
Clear Sky, Clear Sky
Clear Sky, Clear Sky
Clear Sky, Clear Sky
Clear Sky, Clear Sky
Clear Sky, Clear Sky
Clear Sky, Clear Sky
Clear Sky, Clear Sky


ok got it,


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 29, 2008)

If you tell yourself enough times, you might just buy it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 29, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> If you tell yourself enough times, you might just buy it.



hahaha, i was thinking of picking that up along with Crysis when I get paid next time.  Seems like two games that are a must.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 29, 2008)

Yeah, I'll be grabbing my copy of Warhead tomorrow. I really want GSC to release the 05 patch so performance increases. I still get stuttering when turning around and random bouts of _major_ slow down.


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 29, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Yeah, I'll be grabbing my copy of Warhead tomorrow. I really want GSC to release the 05 patch so performance increases. I still get stuttering when turning around and random bouts of _major_ slow down.



I get that with Vsync on, if you have it on turn it off


----------



## freakshow (Sep 30, 2008)

here is some of my Oblivion screeny's so ENJOY


----------



## freakshow (Sep 30, 2008)

*update new pic* lol


----------



## Braveheart (Sep 30, 2008)

and those are 2 out of 30 that i have.


----------



## freakshow (Oct 3, 2008)

lol i was bored so i made a new character in Oblivion lol

so enjoy


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 3, 2008)

:O

Freakshow is the guy on YouTube!


----------



## DOM (Oct 3, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> :O
> 
> Freakshow is the guy on YouTube!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> :O
> 
> Freakshow is the guy on YouTube!



that is the mother of all fucked up things you can put up on youtube


----------



## Laurijan (Oct 3, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> :O
> 
> Freakshow is the guy on YouTube!




ROFL reminds me of masturbating to Sailormoon when i was a teen..


----------



## DOM (Oct 3, 2008)

Laurijan said:


> ROFL reminds me of masturbating to Sailormoon when i was a teen..



 to much info


----------



## freakshow (Oct 3, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> :O
> 
> Freakshow is the guy on YouTube!



that is freakin funny as hell


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 3, 2008)

Is that really you in the video freakshow?


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 3, 2008)

freakshow said:


> here is some of my Oblivion screeny's so ENJOY



omg a big titied medieval emo sceen kid

my guys a red guard with blonde hair, i had a cool kajiht once KAJIHT WORLD F'K YEAH!


----------



## pt (Oct 3, 2008)

titan class leviathan ship in eve online with surrouding support fleet


----------



## Castiel (Oct 3, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> :O
> 
> Freakshow is the guy on YouTube!



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA

Priceless!

----------------
Now playing: Pillar - Forever Starts Now
via FoxyTunes


----------



## freakshow (Oct 3, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Is that really you in the video freakshow?



no lmao


----------



## Widjaja (Oct 4, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> :O
> 
> Freakshow is the guy on YouTube!



Haven't had a good laugh in ages.


----------



## erocker (Oct 4, 2008)

GRID


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 4, 2008)




----------



## freakshow (Oct 4, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> Haven't had a good laugh in ages.



i know i thought it was hella funny lmao.....who in the hell would jerk off to WoW come on now lmao


----------



## Laurijan (Oct 4, 2008)

freakshow said:


> i know i thought it was hella funny lmao.....who in the hell would jerk off to WoW come on now lmao



He was looking ingame at a female character which was dressed sexy..


----------



## Jeno (Oct 4, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> :O
> 
> Freakshow is the guy on YouTube!



lol thats one messed up kid


----------



## freakshow (Oct 4, 2008)

Laurijan said:


> He was looking ingame at a female character which was dressed sexy..



lol i know what but come on now its wow haha


----------



## erocker (Oct 5, 2008)

GRID Ultra High mod.


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 5, 2008)




----------



## pt (Oct 5, 2008)

wow?


----------



## freakshow (Oct 5, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


>



is that warhammer online?


----------



## olithereal (Oct 5, 2008)

freakshow said:


> is that warhammer online?



yes


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 5, 2008)




----------



## imperialreign (Oct 18, 2008)

some more STALKER screenies with my new LCD


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 18, 2008)

^ Had to turn the settings down for that


----------



## imperialreign (Oct 18, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> ^ Had to turn the settings down for that




got your own personal army, I see!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2008)

^^^ those screenshots are badass, man the game is looking nice.


----------



## imperialreign (Oct 18, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> ^^^ those screenshots are badass, man the game is looking nice.



I've only got a few textures mods installed right now - but nothing that changes any rendering yet . . . I'm itchin to start seeing those mods roll out


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> I've only got a few textures mods installed right now - but nothing that changes any rendering yet . . . I'm itchin to start seeing those mods roll out



that'll be nice, I like yours and also Shadowfolds screenies


----------



## imperialreign (Oct 18, 2008)

I do have to say that CS by itself looks phenomenal compared to a heavily modded SoC.


Between STALKER: Clear Sky and Crysis, all other games, IMO, are seriously lagging behind!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> I do have to say that CS by itself looks phenomenal compared to a heavily modded SoC.
> 
> 
> Between STALKER: Clear Sky and Crysis, all other games, IMO, are seriously lagging behind!



I will say from what i've seen I have to agree with you.  THose games are definitely looking great.  The one that still impresses me the most is the original Crysis, haven't played Warhead yet so I don't know, but I imagine it is just as good or better


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 18, 2008)

The Stalker camp gets their nightly beating 








Someones gonna get owned!




Stalkers in exoskeletons! 
















I got a shotgun for situations like this!


----------



## Deusxmachina (Oct 18, 2008)

*Dungeons and Dragons Online*

Just thought this thread needed more dragons.


----------



## Ongaku (Oct 21, 2008)

dragons are awesome 

tweaked up my Wood Elf...better hair and red eyes because she's half Dunmer  Screen came out pretty, the sun was setting


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 21, 2008)

I got my ass shot down taking those screenies in Lock On Modern Air Combat. yay for dx9b


----------



## pt (Oct 21, 2008)

by mistake scrwed the pic quality and don't have a copy
that's a dreadnaught fleet in eve-online attacking a pos, being the yellow one on the centre a a amarr dreadnaught class ship named revelation 


ps: not my ship, only the pic


----------



## MoonPig (Oct 21, 2008)

Sorry about this been off topic, but i really want to know.

ShadowFold, how do you get the FPS and Time to show like that in ClearSky?


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 21, 2008)

MoonPig said:


> Sorry about this been off topic, but i really want to know.
> 
> ShadowFold, how do you get the FPS and Time to show like that in ClearSky?



Xfire,
http://xfire.com/
Its a really good program!


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 22, 2008)

The Sky is a lonely place unless you have a buddy ^




I sawed his wing off for tailgating my ass ^


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 22, 2008)

What game is that? A flight sim shooter?


----------



## MikeJeng (Oct 23, 2008)

Stalker clear sky makes me nervous. Whenever I play it, my Video card pops up to 90C.


----------



## L|NK|N (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 24, 2008)

Look at the high resolution sweat technology. You can tell they spent all their money on it


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 24, 2008)

WOW that looks really good!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2008)

hey linkin, that looks freaking great.  Which NBA is that?  09??


----------



## L|NK|N (Oct 24, 2008)

NBA 2K9 which was released two days ago in NA. $19.99. EA who? 2KSports FTW!


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 24, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> hey linkin, that looks freaking great.  Which NBA is that?  09??



going by the title of the picture I would say yes! 

I think ill get this game, been a while since i played NBA2k anything!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> going by the title of the picture I would say yes!
> 
> I think ill get this game, been a while since i played NBA2k anything!



double that hehehe.


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 24, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> What game is that? A flight sim shooter?



Yeah its Lock on Modern Air Combat, Very hard to find in the shops these days but still worth it despite being buggier than stalker and lags like hell for some reason


----------



## ChromeDome (Oct 27, 2008)

*Sniping and Cold Blooded Murder in FC2 =]*


----------



## erocker (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's a couple:


----------



## btarunr (Oct 27, 2008)

That's Wake Island nav-meshed for SP.


----------



## erocker (Oct 27, 2008)

LiNKiN said:


> NBA 2K9 which was released two days ago in NA. $19.99. EA who? 2KSports FTW!



Nobody has it in stock!  I spent four hours driving around looking for it today.  Sold out everywhere!


----------



## L|NK|N (Oct 27, 2008)

erocker said:


> Nobody has it in stock!  I spent four hours driving around looking for it today.  Sold out everywhere!



EA should take notes.


----------



## btarunr (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## olithereal (Oct 27, 2008)

Beautiful shots erocker. That's the second map right? the one you unlock @ 50%


----------



## erocker (Oct 27, 2008)

For some reason it became unlocked for me at 42%


----------



## btarunr (Oct 27, 2008)

Your card(s) will love this game. Even though it's SM 3.0, it will make today's cards sweat with the eye candy turned on. 350 MB free download: http://www.bmw.com/com/en/newvehicles/mseries/m3coupe/2007/experience/game/content.html


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2008)

damn those shots of FC2 are amazing.


----------



## erocker (Oct 28, 2008)

Here's a few more:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2008)

god that is sweet, ill see if I get the game when I get paid, convinces me more than Crysis Warhead which I still have yet to play


----------



## Zenith (Oct 28, 2008)

Oldie goldie


----------



## Kusimeka (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey guys! though it's about time i post some, so here's a few of warhammer and Crysis warhead.































and who could forget....


----------



## FelipeV (Oct 28, 2008)

Resized from 1680x1050 4xAA


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 28, 2008)

fallout 3 FTW


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 28, 2008)

What settings is that on tigger?


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 29, 2008)

Some images from deadspace.


----------



## TrainingDummy (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey DrPepper, how does Dead Space run?


Fable: The Lost Chapters





Halo 2


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 29, 2008)

WOW!

Dead Space looks shit hot!

I'll be purchasing it this weekend along with a new 5.1 surround kit so I can play it in the dark and crap my pants!


----------



## D4S4 (Oct 29, 2008)

here's a candidate for a funniest screenshot - good ol' HL2


----------



## gerrynicol (Oct 29, 2008)

Only FC2 screenshot I have taken so far:


----------



## Kusimeka (Oct 29, 2008)

Dead space runs amazing, got it all maxed out with 8 AA, and i get a constant 130+FPS, it's cause it's all indoors its not too demanding really! 
















Those little buggers are such a pain in the ass


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 29, 2008)

8 AA? In the first picture, the windows/side panels on the left look freaking awful! Did you take the pictures before enabling it?


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 29, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> 8 AA? In the first picture, the windows/side panels on the left look freaking awful! Did you take the pictures before enabling it?



It doesn't have in game AA so you need to force it in the driver control panel and if your going to play it wait til its very late, dark and your alone ... I did that last night and I developed post traumatic stress disorder 



TrainingDummy said:


> Hey DrPepper, how does Dead Space run?



It runs incredibly well  So later on I'm gonna crank up the AA to about 16X to see if it still runs ok and what it looks like after that.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 29, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> It doesn't have in game AA so you need to force it in the driver control panel and if your going to play it wait til its very late, dark and your alone ... I did that last night and I developed post traumatic stress disorder



Arh, that makes sense. No AA in game, that's just stupid for a game that's mostly all corridors. Tut tut! Eitherway, I can't wait to get post traumatic stress!


----------



## Kusimeka (Oct 29, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> 8 AA? In the first picture, the windows/side panels on the left look freaking awful! Did you take the pictures before enabling it?



Well i heard the AA was buggy or somthing, that was the first screenshot i took, and i was playing around with it last night, so yeah possibly. I'll see if i can crank it up to 16 AA and then take a screenshot in a similar area, see what that looks like.


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 29, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Arh, that makes sense. No AA in game, that's just stupid for a game that's mostly all corridors. Tut tut! Eitherway, I can't wait to get post traumatic stress!



In all honesty it is the scariest game i've ever played, then again before that the scariest game I'd played was STALKER.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 29, 2008)

Kusimeka said:


> Well i heard the AA was buggy or somthing, that was the first screenshot i took, and i was playing around with it last night, so yeah possibly. I'll see if i can crank it up to 16 AA and then take a screenshot in a similar area, see what that looks like.



That's fair! I was just speaking to colleagues and apparently there is a bug. However one douche bag at work said the AA is fine, but this guy has glass lenses that are like 2" thick so maybe his eyesight is a little off.


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 29, 2008)

The AA is definately bugged I just ran it at 16x AA multisampled with 16x AF and it looked the same but still ran at a perfect 30fps


----------



## Kusimeka (Oct 29, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> That's fair! I was just speaking to colleagues and apparently there is a bug. However one douche bag at work said the AA is fine, but this guy has glass lenses that are like 2" thick so maybe his eyesight is a little off.



lol indeed  here's one with 16 AA and tbh it doesn't look much different, if at all (this is with forcing it through nvidia panel) not sure why it's not working correctly, really odd.


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 29, 2008)

@Kusimeka - We're pretty much running the same system  Except I have an antec 1200 and a different HDD


----------



## Kusimeka (Oct 29, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> The AA is definately bugged I just ran it at 16x AA multisampled with 16x AF and it looked the same but still ran at a perfect 30fps



Yeah same here, same settings your using, and i'm still getting the same fps, with no img quality gain (btw if you turn off the vynsc ingame, and force it through your nvida panel, it'll run at 60fps instead of 30) fixes the menu lag ect aswell 

Edit: aha yes we are! and your processor is clocked a lil higher!


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 29, 2008)

Kusimeka said:


> Yeah same here, same settings your using, and i'm still getting the same fps, with no img quality gain (btw if you turn off the vynsc ingame, and force it through your nvida panel, it'll run at 60fps instead of 30) fixes the menu lag ect aswell



Ahh thanks my friend told me that but I forgot lol


----------



## Kusimeka (Oct 29, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> Ahh thanks my friend told me that but I forgot lol



Hehe yeah, you might find however that your mouse speed while aiming slows down a lot, so you might havet to turn your mouse sensitivy up!

@ innocent, go buy this game and play around with it! maybe you can get AA working


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 29, 2008)

FC2 gold ak47 FTW


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 29, 2008)

Kusimeka said:


> Hehe yeah, you might find however that your mouse speed while aiming slows down a lot, so you might havet to turn your mouse sensitivy up!
> 
> @ innocent, go buy this game and play around with it! maybe you can get AA working



My mouse sensitivity is maxed out as it is


----------



## Kusimeka (Oct 29, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> My mouse sensitivity is maxed out as it is



Aha, should be fine then, btw, wait till you get to the end of chapter 2, those things spook me out, and i thought the starting necros were fast


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 29, 2008)

Kusimeka said:
			
		

> innocent, go buy this game and play around with it! maybe you can get AA working



I'll be getting it this weekend and as I'm building a new rig for my friend (before we attend Beach of the Dead II) so I'll whack it on his PC so we can see how an Q6600 (everything will be stock until he needs it OC'd) and 512MB GDDR4 3870 will handle it. As I said, I'm going to get myself a surround sound kit so we'll probably hook that up whilst there so that we can really feel it.


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 29, 2008)

Kusimeka said:


> Aha, should be fine then, btw, wait till you get to the end of chapter 2, those things spook me out, and i thought the starting necros were fast



I'm on chapter 5 



InnocentCriminal said:


> I'll be getting it this weekend and as I'm building a new rig for my friend (before we attend Beach of the Dead II) so I'll whack it on his PC so we can see how an Q6600 (everything will be stock until he needs it OC'd) and 512MB GDDR4 3870 will handle it. As I said, I'm going to get myself a surround sound kit so we'll probably hook that up whilst there so that we can really feel it.



The q6600 will handle it on stock no probs  I've tried it on stock and its about the same fps.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2008)

man FC2 is awesome.

dead space seems very interesting though.


Thanks to everyone who has posted screenshots


----------



## pagalms (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2008)

^^^sweet drift


----------



## pagalms (Oct 29, 2008)

M3 Challenge - greatest free game i've ever seen. Nice theme song too


----------



## FilipM (Oct 29, 2008)

Great game that is, welcome to the world of simracing mate, hehe. Get yourself a good steering wheel to really feel it...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2008)

File_1993 said:


> Great game that is, welcome to the world of simulation mate, hehe. Get yourself a good steering wheel to really feel it...



i'm downloading it now, hoping to try it out soon!


----------



## FilipM (Oct 29, 2008)

You have some skill levels in the game, if you have a steering wheel, set it to simulation or professional (whatever it is), disable all the aids, and your driving skill should come to play...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2008)

File_1993 said:


> You have some skill levels, if you have a steering wheel, set it to simulation or professional (whatever it is), disable all the aids, and your driving skill should come to play...



I got a controller.  I think I have some skill levels.  Well Ill try it out and see how I do


----------



## FilipM (Oct 29, 2008)

In these kind of games in online racing, you will find real life racers also, and some of them are pretty quick. Some of them do it for fun, some practice the tracks for real life


----------



## pagalms (Oct 29, 2008)

File_1993 said:


> Great game that is, welcome to the world of simracing mate, hehe. Get yourself a good steering wheel to really feel it...



I'm driving with Cordless Rubmlepad II with all DSG, ABS & stuff turned off. 

Midnight drift


----------



## Moose (Oct 29, 2008)

I need to post some oblivion screenies


----------



## FilipM (Oct 29, 2008)

I think videos suit these simracing games better...will post some GTR2 screens tomorrow, for those that don't know what it is, google it...


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 29, 2008)

My fallout 3 dl should be done in 35 mins. I will post some screens with it maxed out + 4x AA 16x ASF


----------



## pagalms (Oct 29, 2008)

Day & night change in M3 Challenge is worth to just turn the engine off and watch it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2008)

File_1993 said:


> I think videos suit these simracing games better...will post some GTR2 screens tomorrow, for those that don't know what it is, google it...



GTR2 was awesome, I gotta download that again


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 30, 2008)

I got a ton of screens for fallout 3 here: http://www.xfire.com/screenshots/shadowv3/

Here is some teasers













I LOVE BLOODY MESS


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 30, 2008)

fallout looks amazing


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2008)

File_1993 said:


> I think videos suit these simracing games better...will post some GTR2 screens tomorrow, for those that don't know what it is, google it...





SkyKast said:


> fallout looks amazing



I agree, god soooo many games I would like to get


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 30, 2008)

what did y'all think about Crysis?


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 30, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> what did y'all think about Crysis?



I think crysis is still the best looking game out there, Not only that it was the first good game i'd played in a while.


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 30, 2008)

Crysis was fun for like a month but gets really boring after you beat it 2+ times.. Warhead got boring real fast tho.


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 30, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Crysis was fun for like a month but gets really boring after you beat it 2+ times.. Warhead got boring real fast tho.



Agreed, However I have yet to play Crysis since I got my 4870 X2, I've been meaning to give it a try with the graphics maxed out!


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 30, 2008)

Its still not Crossfire enabled  I know fallout is cause my 4850 maxes it with 4xaa 40-60fps and my friend does 16x AA and gets solid 60fps with two 4850's!


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 30, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Its still not Crossfire enabled  I know fallout is cause my 4850 maxes it with 4xaa 40-60fps and my friend does 16x AA and gets solid 60fps with two 4850's!



At what res?


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 30, 2008)

I do 1440x900 and my friends at 1600x1000 or w/e the 22'' wide is.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 30, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Its still not Crossfire enabled  I know fallout is cause my 4850 maxes it with 4xaa 40-60fps and my friend does 16x AA and gets solid 60fps with two 4850's!



Does it dip below 60? 16xAA must look amazing.


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 30, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I do 1440x900 and my friends at 1600x1000 or w/e the 22'' wide is.



lol prob 1680 x 1050 

That's not bad though! I really need to get FC2!  

And Fallout


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2008)

if I got some $$$$ left over, i'm going to go get FC2 probably this weekend


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 30, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> if I got some $$$$ left over, i'm going to go get FC2 probably this weekend



I might do the same!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> I might do the same!


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 30, 2008)

Farcry is really bad compared to Fallout 3. Fallout doesn't crash every 10 minutes and its not insanely repetitive.


----------



## FelipeV (Oct 30, 2008)

Quoting Duke, What a Mess!












Little Guy




Not so little




Barbecue


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 31, 2008)

Arrh man, I can't wait to play Dead Space!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 31, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Arrh man, I can't wait to play Dead Space!



It really is that awesome the whole time.


----------



## pbmaster (Oct 31, 2008)

I'll be getting Dead Space for sure. Hopefully Fallout 3 too.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 31, 2008)

damn Dead Space just looks cool as heck.  Becoming a candidate along with FC2


----------



## pbmaster (Oct 31, 2008)

Ah! I forgot I want that one too!! So many games, so little money


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 31, 2008)

pbmaster said:


> Ah! I forgot I want that one too!! So many games, so little money



true that hehe


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 31, 2008)

Unless you like doing the same thing over and over and over and over and over and over and over and hate terrible ai, don't get farcry 2.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 31, 2008)

^^^thats discouraging haha.


----------



## Whilhelm (Oct 31, 2008)

Meh, I agree Far Cry 2 does get repetitive but the games atmosphere really sucks you in and the next thing you know several hours are gone!






Max settings DX9 1360x768 8xAA (I know it is low res but it is across 37" and I sit about 8 feet away )

GOLD AK FTW 

And damn does Dead Space look crazy, gotta get that too, bah looks like October has been the most expensive month for buying games. I mean common BiA: Hells Highway, Far Cry 2, Fallout 3 and Dead Space. Too many decisions for one month haha.


----------



## johnspack (Oct 31, 2008)

The world of fallout3 at 1920x1200 8xaa 15 samples:


----------



## FelipeV (Nov 1, 2008)

Just a small tease from Dead Space.
http://www.vimeo.com/2121305

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GNyJNVtE9E4


----------



## Zenith (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## Zenith (Nov 5, 2008)

178 drivers gives a bit of difference


----------



## Jeno (Nov 5, 2008)

so  yall reckon that dead space is worth a try?


----------



## Kusimeka (Nov 6, 2008)

Jeno said:


> so  yall reckon that dead space is worth a try?



I'm sure by looking at those screenshots you can judge that yourself  but yes!! defintley!! i've completed the game and i'll go as far to say it's possibly the best survival horror game ever made.


----------



## Jeno (Nov 6, 2008)

right ill grab myself a copy 


lets face it fc2 is just one big jeep add>





and some fire works %P


----------



## jbunch07 (Nov 7, 2008)

check out the thread. 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=75629


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 7, 2008)

I heard the fps doesn't go above 30fps  and it doesn't have 16:10 

All maxed 4x AA 16x ASF V-Sync On 
Fallout tiem


----------



## TrainingDummy (Nov 9, 2008)

Fable TLC





Tomb Raider Underworld


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 11, 2008)

Left 4 Dead


----------



## pagalms (Nov 17, 2008)

Fallout 3


----------



## TrainingDummy (Nov 17, 2008)

L4D


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Nov 17, 2008)

mini nuke


----------



## Castiel (Nov 17, 2008)

I love left 4 dead! And I have only played maybe a total of 15min of fallout 3 already, need to get back to it.


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 17, 2008)

Me and my friend messin around in Gmod









Dead Space




















Shadowrun


----------



## groothof22 (Nov 17, 2008)

call of duty World at War multiplayer nice water he


----------



## chris89 (Nov 17, 2008)

Here are a few From IL2: 1946 (still got to get it to work on my New comp, screens taken on old comp) (Pre-Mods. they add better Flak, explosions etc)






Im in the Corsair with number '22'





Im in the lead Bomber.





Lead Bomber again.





My Plane on Fire due to Flak hit, soon the engine caught fire, i dove to put it out, then i accendently pressed Bail Out, Instead of Prop Feather.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Nov 17, 2008)

FC2


----------



## Ongaku (Nov 26, 2008)

Oblivion as usual...


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (Nov 28, 2008)

Here is a total classic Game



Sim City 2000 Special Edition


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## DrPepper (Nov 28, 2008)

*IF ANYONE CAN GUESS WHAT THIS GAME IS THEY GET A FREE THANKS*


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 28, 2008)

I want to say Counter-Strike or Postal.. Definitely a gold source game, I recognize that water!


----------



## chris89 (Nov 28, 2008)

That Looks like Classic Half Life


----------



## Gilletter (Nov 28, 2008)

Are those screenshots of Left 4 Dead at max detail??? and why does it look so... 2d at times??? I've seen some screenshots where it looks like the caracters are flat against the wall....


----------



## groothof22 (Nov 28, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> *IF ANYONE CAN GUESS WHAT THIS GAME IS THEY GET A FREE THANKS*


 its counter-strike 1.6 lol


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 28, 2008)

chris89 said:


> That Looks like Classic Half Life



It is half life


----------



## groothof22 (Nov 28, 2008)

oke half-life but its is in the same map as counter-strike right?


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 28, 2008)

groothof22 said:


> oke half-life but its is in the same map as counter-strike right?



same engine  counter strike is a mod of half life


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 28, 2008)

agh, I was thinking of the rat maps on CS1.6.. I played them alot  

And yea my l4d shots are max details 4x AA 16x ASF


----------



## Ongaku (Nov 28, 2008)

Oblivion once again, it's pretty much all I play...Fallout 3 got pretty boring after I beat it  I'll play it again when the construction set and plug-ins come out.






I've had 4 people tell me that she looks like me  I didn't even intend to make her resemble me at all...just a hour and a half project trying to get the face look just right. Oblivion and their fenmales lol

I'm bad with this game...I roleplay alot...thinking of making a video series haha


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 28, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> agh, I was thinking of the rat maps on CS1.6.. I played them alot



ohhh I've just gave myself an idea for a thread 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=77433


----------



## chris89 (Nov 29, 2008)

Some From IL 2 today.





Me Being Chased By P-63.





Just Destoryed a IL10, In my ME262-2A.





Wing Man over getting my Tail clear.





Nr Collision after Helping clearing the Guys Tail (He went into a Stall turn)





Killing an PE2





Looking Back from the Pit


----------



## newconroer (Nov 29, 2008)

Hah Pepper, I got the Commander coat too!
*You*




==========================

*Me* 




==========================

Here's one I call Riley's Valhalla




==========================

I don't want to jump to any conclusions, but whatever they were doing, seems it got a bit rough....




==========================

Mutant League Football anyone? Green 22!




==========================

The commander coat is definatley the best looking outfit in the game. I'm waiting on a trainer of sorts so I can up it's DR value to match full Riley's(Tesla and T51 is too resistant, makes it unfair for the baddies!).

I'm hoping there's a patch coming that fixes some of the UI glitches like your weapon condition not showing properly. Notice both weapons look worn, but in the game they're fully repaired. Sometimes equipping/unequipping fixes it.




Ok, so I really thought there was only one mammoth, and that he was brown. I have to admit, I had a slight 'pucker' moment here. 




==========================

And this is what happens when your undead slaves think powder kegs are for drinking...(notice how one stayed back and took cover...he has a slightly higher IQ than the others, I've entrusted him as my 'number 2')




==========================

Dammit Billy, you just had to say something about his mother didn't you. Look what you started.




==========================

I bid you grave tidings Lord Conan, for I have come bringing death(and an entourage!)




==========================

Boys, can you be dolls and get me some cushions. This throne is awfully big.




==========================


*Ongaku*

I'll see your Elf, and raise you Demon (oh ya, check out the old school 1280X1024 res ;laugh


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 29, 2008)

never noticed that the weapons looked broken when fixed. Notice with my guy I've got lincolns repeater no ammo though 

What gun have you got in the second picture ?


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 29, 2008)

What gun is that?


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 29, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> What gun is that?



what the lincoln repeater ?


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 29, 2008)

Both of you lol I haven't seen either of those.


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 29, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Both of you lol I haven't seen either of those.



I had to use a console command to get that gun from the test zone, no idea where it is in the game lol.


----------



## newconroer (Nov 29, 2008)

Added more screens! Rough sex!

The first one is the Alien Blaster. Limited ammo throughout the whole game, which most people won't find, even if they find the weapon, because they'll look in all the hard places...;hint;

The second is the Valhalla Sniper Rifle, which is not in the game. It's the first fully re-textured weapon to my knowledge.

Don't worry about getting the Alien Blaster. It's a one shot kill(no VATS needed) to any part of the body on any thing in the game even at Very Hard difficulty. I prefer not to use it; especially with Charon and Fawkes. I just let them loose half the time while I go off looking around like a tourist. I've got Charon using a dart gun or  Shiskebob while Fawkes mows them down with the gatling lazer. 

As a word of warning..never ever give them your Fatman. I made that mistake(fortunatley in an open outdoor area) and I heard this 'woosh' over my head. I looked up and saw a mininuke dropping as Charon goes "GET DOWN" BOOOOOOOOOOM. He aimed it like twenty feet away..fu**in nutter he is.


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 30, 2008)

newconroer said:


> Added more screens! Rough sex!
> 
> The first one is the Alien Blaster. Limited ammo throughout the whole game, which most people won't find, even if they find the weapon, because they'll look in all the hard places...;hint;
> 
> ...



rawfl  i cant find the alienblaster ... i gave up loooking after about an hour.


----------



## newconroer (Nov 30, 2008)

Well, I might as well tell you, because there's a named alien blaster(special) which I won't tell you.

The Alien Blaster can be located in Fort Independence, or off of the dead alien at his crashsite. To reach him, you need to go southwest of Vault 92. You should be nearing the Green Pastures Disposal site, and you'll most likely pick up a radio frequency notification and radiation count as you get closer.


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 30, 2008)

newconroer said:


> Well, I might as well tell you, because there's a named alien blaster(special) which I won't tell you.
> 
> The Alien Blaster can be located in Fort Independence, or off of the dead alien at his crashsite. To reach him, you need to go southwest of Vault 92. You should be nearing the Green Pastures Disposal site, and you'll most likely pick up a radio frequency notification and radiation count as you get closer.



I was running around green pastures alot since I heard it was their but I didn't get the theta radio frequency.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Nov 30, 2008)

Silent hill homecoming!


----------



## newconroer (Nov 30, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> I was running around green pastures alot since I heard it was their but I didn't get the theta radio frequency.



Well, if you need more specifics, you can check the Fallout 3 wikia page called the "Vault."
Be warned, once you start using it, it's hard to stop!


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 30, 2008)

near green pastures dispose site there is a power plant, go to it and go east follow the pillions(electrictiy tower things i cannot seem to spell lol) and you will let a signal there is a destroy all humans looking alien and a ship!

the ammo is in a huge crater guarded by enclave and its near vault 106 cannot be more helpfull tho its in the middle of no where


----------



## pagalms (Dec 1, 2008)

NFSMW


----------



## ste2425 (Dec 2, 2008)

Quake 4 the best game ever created, graphics lacking but the story line gets me playing again and again





(this is from the first level)


----------



## Deusxmachina (Dec 3, 2008)

*Dead Space*


----------



## Ongaku (Dec 4, 2008)

newconroer said:


> *Ongaku*
> 
> I'll see your Elf, and raise you Demon (oh ya, check out the old school 1280X1024 res ;laugh



cool demon  lol...yes 1280x1024  Gots me a nice Samsung SyncMaster 750s.. CRT ftw


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh cool, a screenshot thread. I will do my share of posting in due time. 
Thanks for making one, i think every gaming forum should have one.


----------



## ste2425 (Dec 5, 2008)

some more shots for ya,











my fave)


----------



## Deusxmachina (Dec 6, 2008)

*The Witcher*


----------



## Black Panther (Dec 7, 2008)

Fallout 3


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## Nick89 (Dec 8, 2008)

*DCS: Black Shark Screen shots*

I love this thread, I'll be back with some Awesome screens!

This is my favorite flight sim ever made.


----------



## Hardware Punisher (Dec 8, 2008)

Nice DCS: Black Shark, If you want to take good screenshots fly above the mountains that are located in the bottom right corner of the map.


----------



## Hardware Punisher (Dec 8, 2008)

RA3 Human Missiles


----------



## chris89 (Dec 8, 2008)

Oooh Got to get Black Shark looks pretty good.





Nearing Black out whilst in a ME262-2A on IL2 after de-winging a PE 2.





Down on the Isle of Wight in the Winter.





Again on the Isle of Wight Steam Railway.


----------



## Nick89 (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey chris, Do you play online with IL2 1946?


----------



## chris89 (Dec 8, 2008)

Nick89 said:


> Hey chris, Do you play online with IL2 1946?



Yes i do. The server i am mostly on is UK Dedicated 2 (Support for mods as well) should appear on Hyperlobby. And Heres their site link as well: www.battle-fields.com

Just checked my stats got 41 kills (32 Fighters 9 Bombers) with a K/D ratio of 1.64. Which is good for me, considering im a Ground Attack pilot.


----------



## Nick89 (Dec 8, 2008)

nice! I would recomend blackshark BTW its absolutly wonderfull, I bought the russain version.


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 8, 2008)

Nick89 said:


> nice! I would recomend blackshark BTW its absolutly wonderfull, I bought the russain version.



Nice to see another lomac player


----------



## chris89 (Dec 8, 2008)

I'll be getting Blackshark when it has an english release. i have Lomac but it hates my joystick and keeps losing the settings :/

But i prefer shooting down BF-109e/4/7s in a Gloster Gladiator (Old Post WW1 Bi-plane)


----------



## JousteR (Dec 8, 2008)

CoD-WaW Single player..!


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Dec 8, 2008)

*Alpha Prime*


----------



## pagalms (Dec 8, 2008)

Pidgeon 






Gangsta style


----------



## Black Panther (Dec 9, 2008)

Fallout 3 -- read it carefully...


----------



## Black Panther (Dec 9, 2008)

Some action and some gore.... (hope it's okay for here)


----------



## Black Panther (Dec 9, 2008)

Bethesda ran short of 8 letter words for the computer hacking mini-game in fallout. Made me squint and blink twice... at least I still guessed the password!


----------



## Deusxmachina (Dec 12, 2008)

*The Witcher*

Good game.  I'm surprised at how much great comedy there is in it.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Dec 12, 2008)

*Some Jericho Screens & Flatout 2*

The Witcher looks amazing. I need to play it  














The thing about Jericho, the game looks dry looking. It did look much better using the 8400GS or Visiontek2400HD tho. The 8400GS card did help out alot, by using anti aliasing gamma correction , it made the game look less dry and more sharpen.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Dec 15, 2008)

prince of persia. 






Doesnt have the best graphics ever, but it is really pretty IMO.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Dec 15, 2008)

*Tomb Raider: Anniversary(Max Settings/AAX2)*


----------



## ste2425 (Dec 17, 2008)

Prey, id say thats a rather good desktop background lol


----------



## ste2425 (Dec 17, 2008)

> Tomb Raider: Anniversary(Max Settings/AAX2)



played this on the original xbox


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Tomb Raider: Underworld


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Prince of Persia... This game is amazing


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 18, 2008)

*HI!*


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Dec 18, 2008)

The Highest FPS i can achive in Crysis on my Intel Pentium III is 33fps. Only in certain spots tho.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Dec 18, 2008)

kid41212003 said:


> *HI!*



lol


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Dec 18, 2008)

Man, TRU looks great. Wish it work on w2k


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Dec 20, 2008)

Here is some bioshock photos, runs ok for my rig. I wish i could find a way to disable the menu background video, it drops to 1fps when trying to move around, so i have to start the game quickly, and change my settings once in the game.


----------



## erocker (Dec 21, 2008)

GTA IV at night.  Max Settings


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 21, 2008)

^^^looks pretty good, how do you like the game?


----------



## erocker (Dec 21, 2008)

Love it!!  Seriously, I've forgotten about all my other games.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 21, 2008)

erocker said:


> Love it!!  Seriously, I've forgotten about all my other games.



haha, imma try to see if there is a demo for it or something, try it out you know 

looks good though really does.  GTA games usually have a really high fun factor


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Dec 21, 2008)

yea ive played it on xbox but does it run good on a mid range system?


----------



## erocker (Dec 21, 2008)

It's really going to take a toll on your processor, but at the settings you will be able to play at it should look better than the console version.


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 21, 2008)

Lock On Modern Air Combat





Rise Of Nations




Crysis




















Fallout 3


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Dec 21, 2008)

erocker said:


> It's really going to take a toll on your processor, but at the settings you will be able to play at it should look better than the console version.



ok sweet but im getting a 9950 quad next week should that be able to max it out with my 4850?


----------



## imperialreign (Dec 21, 2008)

for those who thought STALKER could never start coming close to touching the image quality of Crysis :


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 21, 2008)

that looks awesome imperial!  Is that modded?  Like add ons to the game and stuff.


----------



## imperialreign (Dec 21, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> that looks awesome imperial!  Is that modded?  Like add ons to the game and stuff.



yeah, it's defi modded, but not that heavily.  Those screens are with:

SoC vanilla 1.006 loadout
Argus' Photorealistic Texture mod
Trojanuch's STALKER Weather Overhauled v3.0 beta
and some user.ltx config edits from me - they might be incorporated into SWOv3, depends on Trojanuch's opinion on that . . .


----------



## ste2425 (Dec 21, 2008)

is there like a website with a big selection of game mods n add-ons? coz ive seen it mentiond but can never find anytin on the web


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 21, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> yeah, it's defi modded, but not that heavily.  Those screens are with:
> 
> SoC vanilla 1.006 loadout
> Argus' Photorealistic Texture mod
> ...



it has really impressed me, looks really really good


----------



## imperialreign (Dec 21, 2008)

ste2425 said:


> is there like a website with a big selection of game mods n add-ons? coz ive seen it mentiond but can never find anytin on the web




For STALKER SoC and CS:

http://stalker.filefront.com/

http://www.fpsbanana.com/games/277

those are the two biggest ones.

There's also a lot of mods "floating" around, no part of any database - you can pick these up in the community forums, like at GSC, filefront, etc.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Dec 21, 2008)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 21, 2008)

is that on high settings?  8-9 FPS, yikes, looks like the PIII is feeling it!


----------



## boredgunner (Dec 21, 2008)

My Crysis/Crysis Warhead graphics mod.  Performance is in between high and very high settings, beats very high in some ways.

First two are my Crysis high end graphics mod.  Last three are comparisons of high settings, my mod, and very high settings.  Notice the FPS difference.  Then comes some Warhead comparisons.  Resolution is 1680 X 1050 - got downsized to some weird res I've never seen, but that's ok.

Oh chicken patty, u2konline's screenshots seem to be low and medium settings combined.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Dec 21, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> is that on high settings?  8-9 FPS, yikes, looks like the PIII is feeling it!



1280x1024 medium to low settings. Only thing on low is particles quality , sound and game effects, everything else on medium settings. Just seeing can i play it and i can between 8-15fps. To be on the safe side which is playable, i just set it at 1024x768 low to medium. 
I think this game can run even better if i was able to use the 8.12 drivers, those drivers will really push this 2400HD, but i can't use them , because i am using w2k. So i have the 8.4 install.

Btw, nice screenshots from warhead *boredgunner*


----------



## Viorel (Dec 21, 2008)




----------



## ste2425 (Dec 21, 2008)

btw DrPepper whats going on with your second screenshot of crysis, i think, in the tank whats with the spikes on the left hand side? they look a bit out of place


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 22, 2008)

ste2425 said:


> btw DrPepper whats going on with your second screenshot of crysis, i think, in the tank whats with the spikes on the left hand side? they look a bit out of place



Its a tank tree


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Dec 22, 2008)

Can everyone please post the name of the game when posting pictures. *Viorel* what game is that?


----------



## Viorel (Dec 22, 2008)

u2konline said:


> Can everyone please post the name of the game when posting pictures. *Viorel* what game is that?



Oops, sorry.
Neverwinter Nights 2: Mask of the Betrayer and Neverwinter Nights 2: Storm of Zehir.


----------



## chris89 (Dec 22, 2008)

Here are Two Festive Screens from the route im making on Rail Simulator.


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## DailymotionGamer (Dec 23, 2008)

*Jericho*


----------



## boredgunner (Dec 23, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> for those who thought STALKER could never start coming close to touching the image quality of Crysis :



That still doesn't come close to Crysis.  Take a look at my Crysis/Crysis Warhead screenshots.  That's way too much HDR in your screenshots, which is also way above normal.


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 23, 2008)

You didn't have to quote the pictures.. Remove them please :shadedshu


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Dec 23, 2008)

*Mk Vs Sf*



ShadowFold said:


> You didn't have to quote the pictures.. Remove them please :shadedshu


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Dec 24, 2008)

thats some old school sh*t son


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Dec 24, 2008)

*Jericho*


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Dec 26, 2008)

This part was so funny, i shot the barrel , then ran a bit and threw the barrel at them and it blew up right on top of them HAHAHAHAHA, it was so funny, but you have to be super quick when doing it. The AI in Crysis and Warhead are really dumb at times, i just like playing with them. Or scaring them, like throwing stuff at them and putting on cloak mode LOL.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 26, 2008)

^^^^ i see you're having a blast


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 26, 2008)

@u2konline 

How well does crysis run on your pc ?


----------



## imperialreign (Dec 26, 2008)

boredgunner said:


> That still doesn't come close to Crysis.  Take a look at my Crysis/Crysis Warhead screenshots.  That's way too much HDR in your screenshots, which is also way above normal.



Don't get so literal, man - there's no way SoC will _look like_ Crysis, it's two completely different game engines.  My screenies were to emphesize that yes, STALKER is capable of high image quality . . .

As to the HDR settings, I'm still tweaking and toning those down . . . thanfully they can be adjusted in-game which facilitates testing . . .

it's a PITA because it affects all times of day - Crysis doesn't have anywhere close to the dynamic daytime lighting setup that STALKER uses . . . with SoC, what might look good during early morning might look atrocious right around noon hours.  Things might look good during the day, but then turn out to create strange glowing textures at night . . .

and they're also heavily dependant on ambient lighting, sun lighting, sky lighting, cloud color, sun color - which sky texture you're using, which cloud texture you're using . . . it's a very delicate balance one must achieve.


Anyhow - look forward to more screenies as I get things tweaked some more


----------



## Castiel (Dec 26, 2008)

Some Zombie Fun!


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Dec 26, 2008)

*Cod4*



DrPepper said:


> @u2konline
> How well does crysis run on your pc ?



*Crysis* 1280x1024 medium to low/7-19fps
*bCrysis* 1280x1024 low to medium / 10-22
*Crysis* 1024x768 low to medium/ 9-23fps

*Crysis Warhead* 1280x1024 low to mainstream, post processing and shader is the only 2 things which i have on mainstream. I tried putting water on mainstream, but that just kills performance. / 4 - 23fps.  I don't even play warhead at 1024x768, because it doesn't look right, so at 1280x1024, tad bit lost of performance of course, but still looks better.

In Warhead it drops to 4-6 only when demanding levels appear, like that first scene in the first level where all those bombs are dropping and jets are flying around, but after that scene, it quickly goes back up to a solid 10-23fps.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Dec 29, 2008)

Here are my last few *JERICHO* screens, been playing for weeks, and i am half way through the game, and i will come back to it later. Time to give a rest, very fun game and the best FPS ever IMO.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2008)

^^^that looks awesome dude


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Dec 29, 2008)

OMG photos are gone  Damn free host site lolz. 
Thanks tho.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 1, 2009)

Eat my molotov cocktail you Natzi bastards.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 1, 2009)

^^ is that the new call of DUty?


----------



## Kusimeka (Jan 1, 2009)

You really think jericho is the best fps ever? i heard the game wasn't very good, but if that's the case, i might give it a try.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 1, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> ^^ is that the new call of DUty?



Sure is.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jan 1, 2009)

My GrandBilliards game


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 2, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Sure is.



looks interesting bro.


BTW 3000th post for me


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 2, 2009)

Arciks said:


> My GrandBilliards game



that looks interesting, whats the name of the game?


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jan 2, 2009)

http://www.grandbilliard.com/ download, register and play


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## thee neonlightning (Jan 3, 2009)

*Another Crysis pic*

Thought i would give this a go, a Crysis pic here , great view for a game


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jan 3, 2009)

Here are some *Really* Random Screenshots of the games i've played in the past month or so. 




















Can anyone guess the 1st screenshot of which game it is???


----------



## stuartb04 (Jan 3, 2009)

i reckon shinobi 3 on the sega genesis


----------



## AsRock (Jan 3, 2009)

Tmnt ?.


----------



## thee neonlightning (Jan 3, 2009)

Here is some of my in game photography


----------



## stuartb04 (Jan 3, 2009)

crysis looks great running on my system.
but these look amazing.
nothing comes close to crysis for looks in my opinion


----------



## thee neonlightning (Jan 3, 2009)

*Game Guess anyone?*
















first one might confuse some people


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 3, 2009)

Age of Empires. Best game ever.


----------



## thee neonlightning (Jan 3, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Age of Empires. Best game ever.




I see you know your good / bad games ...you have good sense in my opinion


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 3, 2009)

AOE was the first game I played online. I played it on lan with my dad alll the time. I was like 6 or 7 when I started playing aoe.


----------



## Noxman (Jan 3, 2009)

AoE were one of the first games i altso played.. ^^
I played it a lot last year, but i got beaten by a girl.. Damn, she were good!.. But HL is a great game too, i play it alot now.. (A)
Love its mods..


----------



## thee neonlightning (Jan 3, 2009)

Noxman said:


> AoE were one of the first games i altso played.. ^^
> I played it a lot last year, but i got beaten by a girl.. Damn, she were good!.. But HL is a great game too, i play it alot now.. (A)
> Love its mods..



HL is a great game , i am not sure when i started playing AOE ..i think my gaming started on the Nintendo 64 , ive never had a PC until about 3 years ago.... it changed my view on consols


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 3, 2009)

My first game was Sonic on Genesis. I had a genesis and moved onto the Dreamcast. I played Phantasy Star Online and the sonic chao games the most. When sega stopped making consoles I went to PC gaming but had a crappy pc at the time so I got an Xbox.


----------



## thee neonlightning (Jan 3, 2009)

I was never interested in the xbox series , however i did get a 360 for gtaIV of which , it came out for pc..dam !!


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Jan 3, 2009)

Timeshift


----------



## thee neonlightning (Jan 4, 2009)

*.*

still amazed a system of yours plays that quality of gaming... no argument , just saying it does rock!


----------



## thee neonlightning (Jan 4, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> My first game was Sonic on Genesis. I had a genesis and moved onto the Dreamcast. I played Phantasy Star Online and the sonic chao games the most. When sega stopped making consoles I went to PC gaming but had a crappy pc at the time so I got an Xbox.



Sonic was an awesome game series , howver , you gotta admit , something went wrong for them and the quality of games sank :shadedshu

i hear rumours that sega plan to make another consol despite giving up after the failure of the dreamcast... maybe its true?


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jan 4, 2009)

stuartb04 said:


> i reckon shinobi 3 on the sega genesis



Correct..... That game was one of the hardest ones i played back then......and still is.....I think it rivals Ninja Gaiden....


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 4, 2009)

*Right Before my 8800GT died *


----------



## thee neonlightning (Jan 4, 2009)

THESE ARE UNIQUE! IR AT LEAST I THINK


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 4, 2009)

Christ I can't get crysis running on my 3450  i'm so bored.


----------



## fishnchips (Jan 4, 2009)




----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 4, 2009)

Been playing alot of quakelive lately. It looks much better than quake 3 did IMO. I'd post up some screenshots but its against NDA.


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 4, 2009)

*Does anyone know what game this is meant to be. I downloaded a bunch of game wallpapers for my desktop and I can't figure out what game this is meant to be. I would like to think it was world in conflict but the F22's weren't available when the game is set.*


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jan 4, 2009)

It looks like screens from the new *World in conflict: Soviet assault*


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Jan 5, 2009)

Some alpha prime / timeshift


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 5, 2009)

timeshift is a great game, i had it and completed it a few times the first three quarters is great then it kinda gets a bit boring, thing i liked best was how it was a duck and run for cover kind of shooter as well as a run a round with ur finger held on the trigger shooter too.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Jan 5, 2009)

Its the second best fps ever made IMO, jericho still holds the top spot. I like timeshift because of the abilities which you can use , its fun stopping time or slowing it down. Also the game is action pack, there is never a dull moment, there is always some sort of action going on. The videos are bored tho, so just delete them from the folder, it kinda speeds up the game also. 















COD4 runs just fine on my computer at 1024x768 low to high settings(10-22fps), but for some odd reason it runs much faster using my BFG 6200 card, then my 2400HD.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 5, 2009)

Damn dude you got quite the wonder rig lol I would never imagine a PIII and a 2400 would be able to play these games at all!


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 5, 2009)

haha i was amazed when my 2600 xt could play dead space at max setting, minus AA, at 1680 x 1050  gues there not as bad as people say?


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Jan 5, 2009)

System requirements for games and hardware, most of the time is inaccurate, because nobody bothers to test them out on old hardware. Some are true , such as Lost Planet or The Club, those games require SSE2 and higher extensions, i only have SSE, so its not possible to play.

If you go over to system labs and do some testing, most of the time you will get a fail, but none of that is true lol.


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 5, 2009)

how well does ur set up do t higher resolutions? coz i found out then when i moved from my 15" to the 20" and nocked up the res my card seemed to like it more and i actually get better performance, don't no if that just me or a known fact...


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Jan 6, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> how well does ur set up do t higher resolutions? coz i found out then when i moved from my 15" to the 20" and nocked up the res my card seemed to like it more and i actually get better performance, don't no if that just me or a known fact...



Well i only have been using 15inch CRT monitors all the time, the highest resolution is 1280x1024. I stop using 640x480 after i move from my onboard video(82810) , so when i bought my first video card the Radeon 7000, i move up to 800x600, had trouble playing at 1024x768. So then i move to the FX5500, and i started to play games at 1024x768 all the time. etc etc, i have notice with my 2400HD or 6200, using windows 2000/SP4, some games at 1024x768 gets really choppy. 

Crysis Warhead for example, with my 2400HD, playing below 1280x1024 the performance is less from what i play at 1280x1024. So i play games at 1024x768 or 1280x1024. Timeshift when my system was being bottleneck, i had the settings at all low 1024x768. Now because of my rig being better, i play timeshift at 1024x768, but everything at " best settings " and still get 15-35fps. 

So yea playing at higher resolutions does seems to increase performance, this i have notice ever since switching to w2k and using the 2400HD or 6200.


----------



## LittleLizard (Jan 6, 2009)

u are like a friend, he uses his old trusty duron of 800mhz to do all sort of stuff, even playing, LOL


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 6, 2009)

when ive seen how well my 2600 performs at the res im at now it kinda puts me of paying for the hd 4850 ive ordered but i gues the 4850 will cope with newer games allot better then the 2600 xt


----------



## fishnchips (Jan 6, 2009)

i get 180 fps on combats arms and soldier of fortune pay back is 80 fps and unreal 3 is 60 to 80 fps wish i had a 21"crt monitor they max out beautifuly on res's and framrates etc


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 6, 2009)

ur card is the exact same as the one im getting, an good and bad things to say about it mate


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Jan 7, 2009)

More timeshift screens.


----------



## fishnchips (Jan 7, 2009)

The only thing i have to say about it is, i can play maxed out on any game i choose to play.
the bad part is i dont have two cards lol soon rectfie that or should i just get the 1gb card instead of 2 cards? or have two 1 gb cards or seek out better bolder cards, to go where no card has gone before! hmmmmm options options...


----------



## Castiel (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 7, 2009)

*F.E.A.R. Primus Mandate*











*FISHY 4*


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Jan 7, 2009)

*Stranglehold(Demo)*



lucasweir said:


> *F.E.A.R. Primus Mandate*


What settings are you running it on and how is the performance?


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 7, 2009)

that was with my 5600+ X2 and 8600GT and it ran most high settings around 30 fps, its a scary game its lots of fun tho


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Jan 7, 2009)

lucasweir said:


> that was with my 5600+ X2 and 8600GT and it ran most high settings around 30 fps, its a scary game its lots of fun tho


Cool  Yea all of the fear games are pretty scary. Nothing to make you jump out of your sit, or twitch, but there are moments where its quiet and then out of no where, something pop's up. lol


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 7, 2009)

yea and the CREEPY little girl lol


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Jan 9, 2009)

Finally can play SOF3, runs ok, but this game is a beast. I am pretty sure i can run this game better off my internal HD, or on a usb 2.0 external HD, but i am running this game from my external HD, but speed is 1.1. Oh well, it plays pretty decent at 1024x768.


----------



## fishnchips (Jan 9, 2009)

sof payback to me is blah! even maxed out it's ok but could have been better...wonder what it would be like in a cod 5 engine


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Jan 9, 2009)

MAX OUT? You can't max anything out but the resolution. This game is flawed, because there are no config visual options. I am kinda shocked that there are no people out there they have modded the game yet. This game must be really bad in the Sof gaming community. 
I have the game at 1024x768 and i get a solid 15fps max. Doesn't seem to go over, so it runs ok, but i think if we can tone down some of the visual effects, i might hit 30. Oh well, 15fps is ok lol. 

I like SOF3 tho, but SOF1 and SOF2 are better.


----------



## fishnchips (Jan 9, 2009)

Thats the thing any thing that can be maxed is maxed i'll do a fraps screen shot showing the fsp






and there ya go about the same rates between 60 and 200 fps give or take a few frames.
the game has no thought of play in mind. its more of a online game. and thats what a lota games are geard up for in to days world
it's more online than single play and lets face it who dont play online these days....


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Jan 10, 2009)

*Uber Soldier*


----------



## fishnchips (Jan 10, 2009)

Looks pretty blocky to me, but thats just me


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Jan 11, 2009)

*Tomb Raider Legend*



fishnchips said:


> Looks pretty blocky to me, but thats just me


What do you mean by blocky  
I have the game settings at 1280x1024, AFX4, level, model at high, weapons at medium, Shaders at 2.0( no option for 3.0). It looks pretty good when playing it, and looks pretty good in the photos. Maybe if i add some AA to it and keep the resolution it may look better. I will post more later.


----------



## fishnchips (Jan 11, 2009)

just the edges look sharp and the face from the last post looks the same.  to me i like smooth edges that round off  hard to explain but its the only way i can discribe it.


----------



## deutscher Scharfschü (Jan 11, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> *Does anyone know what game this is meant to be. I downloaded a bunch of game wallpapers for my desktop and I can't figure out what game this is meant to be. I would like to think it was world in conflict but the F22's weren't available when the game is set.*




i think this one.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Jan 12, 2009)

SOF3(1280X1024)

















After playing this game for about 3 hours, SOF3 has the best FPS visuals i ever seen. This game is beautiful


----------



## fishnchips (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## DailymotionGamer (Jan 12, 2009)

fishnchips said:


> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y112/cateater4u2/sof32009-01-1218-56-56-59.jpg



82, thats awesome. I get 7-15 at 1280x1024 lol. It runs pretty good smooth, no stutter or pausing , just feels smooth. 

Are you running the game at 1280x1024 also or higher?
Btw despite the awful reviews, i give the game a 8/10. Its pretty good, just wish we could edit the graphics, and they should of added online play.


----------



## fishnchips (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi yep thats at 1280x1024  ive had it running on the big screen for ages now. no stuttering no lag.. smooth as a camel toe on a ford model 
i give the game 8 outa 10 good but not that good the bad part is the AI learns as the game progresses


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jan 12, 2009)

DEAD SPACE


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Jan 14, 2009)

Crap, i tried playing SOF 3 with my 6200, now thats a slideshow. My 2400HD can handle the game with ease tho. Anyways, some Takedown 2 photos:


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Jan 15, 2009)

Quake 4 Widescreen/1280x1024/High Quality, shadows off, everything else on. 
I tried AAX2, but it kinda kill performance a bit, so i just put everything else on with high quality settings.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 16, 2009)

Just a couple Mirror's Edge screens from the start of the game. Game looks rad!











These are at 1680x1050, maxed out.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Jan 16, 2009)

Seems like everyone is playing that game now lol


----------



## fishnchips (Jan 16, 2009)

im maxing out at 2048 1536 on all games tell you the truth they look good to  but hard on my eyes so its just at 1024 768 lcd's are a pain in the arse for me...


----------



## chris89 (Jan 17, 2009)

Landing at a Stormy Heathrow.





Landing at a Sunny Heathrow with a Virgin Atlantic A380


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 17, 2009)

Love the a380 skin  I'm about to try fsx out on my new gtx260. Used to playing it on all low now


----------



## Wartz (Jan 17, 2009)

I've started playing Sins of a Solar Empire again.

The battles can be epic!


----------



## fishnchips (Jan 17, 2009)

Is it me or this guy looks like he's off gow 
yet its Ut3


----------



## iStink (Jan 17, 2009)

Well just the other day I was thinking to myself what games are out there because I can't seem to bring myself to buy a gtx280.  From the screen shots, the following games look pretty cool:

Timeshift
alpha prime
dead space
FEAR Primus Mandate
Soldier of Fortune 3

Which ones are the best out of these? Any good ones I'm missing anyone can recommend? would an overclocked 8800gt (700 core) play these fine?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 18, 2009)

Mass Effect, this is my crew


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 18, 2009)

@ fishnchips 

Gears and UT3 were made by the same developers on the same engine and characters from both games can be used in each other. Near the front of this thread jelle mees has some screenies with gears locusts in ut3.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 19, 2009)

Mass Effect. You can fly to the Luna galaxy and land on the moon


----------



## chris89 (Jan 20, 2009)

Mass Raid on IL2 online.

Im at the back of the Formation.





Looking at my plane.





Mass Attack, Im Blue 22





Mass Attack. Player Hotshot soon crashes, and i just miss the wreckage (Far Left)





Engine Got hit/ badly damaged, but not Visual, drop from 35,000RPM to 15,000rpm so had to Ditch.


----------



## thee neonlightning (Jan 20, 2009)

*Dead Space!!!*

well i see that dead space has been mentioned once or twice so here are some of my pics


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Jan 20, 2009)

deutscher Scharfschü said:


> i think this one.



I would murder someone for a realistic air combat game like this.


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 20, 2009)

Thermopylae_480 said:


> I would murder someone for a realistic air combat game like this.



I'l sacrifice myself so that they make such a game.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Jan 20, 2009)

*Crysis & Crysis Warhead*


----------



## AsRock (Jan 20, 2009)

chris89 said:


> Mass Raid on IL2 online.
> 
> Im at the back of the Formation.
> 
> ...



Sweet ass game that is,  cannot wait for their next ..  Gotta love TIR with it so addictive.



Thermopylae_480 said:


> I would murder someone for a realistic air combat game like this.



Nice but i would not say realistic.  Shame they quit one it as it did look like fun to play.


----------



## chris89 (Jan 20, 2009)

got to say the best two 'Realistic' Combat flight sims are. IL 2 Sturmovik (the screens are on a full lock sever, but with externals on) And Lock On espeically Black Shark


----------



## LittleLizard (Jan 22, 2009)

*some grid screenies*

here are some grid screenies


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 22, 2009)

*Crysis mod that I can't remember the name of*




*Me flying over glasgow and you can see celtics stadium I believe*




*Me landing in reykjavik*








*The falkirk wheel. Near where I live and completely useless*


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Jan 22, 2009)

Some SOF 3 shots, i will do some benchmarking tomorrow. Resize to 1024x768


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 22, 2009)

chris89 said:


> got to say the best two 'Realistic' Combat flight sims are. IL 2 Sturmovik (the screens are on a full lock sever, but with externals on) And Lock On espeically Black Shark



Falcon 4.0? Its aged but still good. Wow i didnt think people used joystick games anymore  Anybody here play any of the Decent series? If so PM me!


----------



## chris89 (Jan 22, 2009)

haven't got Falcon 4.0. But waiting for the new IL2 to come out and the WW1 game on the same graphics engine Fokker DR1 (Triplane) FTW 

Cool FSX screens DrPepper, But you shouldn't have the Drag chute deployed before you land though :/


----------



## chris89 (Jan 22, 2009)

Collection of FSX Screens. Running at 1600x1200, as 1920x1200 taxes my system to much (as i don't have quad core for game)

Gliders.
Banking.




Head On View.




Tower View.




Landed.





Piper J3 Cub
Take Off.




Landing.





F5
Take Off.




In the Air.


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 22, 2009)

chris89 said:


> haven't got Falcon 4.0. But waiting for the new IL2 to come out and the WW1 game on the same graphics engine Fokker DR1 (Triplane) FTW
> 
> Cool FSX screens DrPepper, But you shouldn't have the Drag chute deployed before you land though :/



Thats the spoiler  it just shows it as a parachute.


----------



## chris89 (Jan 22, 2009)

Ah, most the Military craft i've got, have the chutes and act's like them, But i prefer flying Gliders on FSX.


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 22, 2009)

chris89 said:


> Ah, most the Military craft i've got, have the chutes and act's like them, But i prefer flying Gliders on FSX.



I hate most prop planes except the military one's. I love the SR71 blackbird, I went from venice to moscow in about an hour I think I lost track of time.


----------



## chris89 (Jan 22, 2009)

Try the XB70 Valikie Stupidly fast (Mach 3)


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 22, 2009)

chris89 said:


> Try the XB70 Valikie Stupidly fast (Mach 3)



I used to have that then lost it in the great reformat of 09. I'm looking to get a concorde model


----------



## Castiel (Jan 22, 2009)

Here is some F.E.A.R. 2:


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Jan 23, 2009)

Crysis, 1280x1024 all medium setting , but shadows on low. 


















I notice if you put physics on high, it doesn't decrease performance.


----------



## Deusxmachina (Jan 25, 2009)

The Witcher.  Overall, heck of a game.































edit: I just noticed in the third pic I am literally kicking ass.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Jan 25, 2009)

*Alarm Cobra Nitro*

^^^^^^^^^ I wonder how that game will run on my computer. I am going to download a demo and see can i run it. Looks good tho.


----------



## chris89 (Jan 25, 2009)

Flying to my Target in a B25J (after droping bombs 2 crew members, and lost 1 engine due to enemy fighters but landed safely)





Hmmm Don't they know theirs a war going on?





Yay for B52.


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 25, 2009)

Fallout 3

Shooting...shooting...shooting





Alistair Tenpenny is no more...





Feels better without the heavy T-51b Armor... 





Enjoying a drink, and the beautiful view from the top of Tenpenny Tower.


----------



## ChromeDome (Jan 28, 2009)

*FEAR 2: Project Origin Demo*


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Jan 28, 2009)

Jericho 1280x1024, Shaders and Textures on high settings. (resize to 1024x640)


----------



## MilkyWay (Jan 29, 2009)

lol at the gta screen Manny(think thats how its spelt) "its the streets man, we gotta save the streets man" "dont go so close to his ass you make me look gay"

i think that stadium Dr Pepper looks like Hampden but it could well be park head

nice IL 2 screens too, witcher awesome game


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 29, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> lol at the gta screen Manny(think thats how its spelt) "its the streets man, we gotta save the streets man" "dont go so close to his ass you make me look gay"
> 
> i think that stadium Dr Pepper looks like Hampden but it could well be park head
> 
> nice IL 2 screens too, witcher awesome game



Its hampden im sure  I was thier yesterday watching the rangers match.


----------



## gerrynicol (Jan 29, 2009)

> The falkirk wheel. Near where I live and completely useless



WTF do you stay near Camelon??, if not stfu, loadsa ppl visit the wheel

I live not half a mile away from the wheel and have been there loads of times with different kids groups, learning them about the wheel.  It is a totally unique peice of engineering.


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 29, 2009)

gerrynicol said:


> WTF do you stay near Camelon??, if not stfu, loadsa ppl visit the wheel
> 
> I live not half a mile away from the wheel and have been there loads of times with different kids groups, learning them about the wheel.  It is a totally unique peice of engineering.



I live in banknock  about 10 minute away and to be honest who uses canals these days


----------



## gerrynicol (Jan 29, 2009)

So you've never been there. Figures. loads of ppl live on the canal, and even more are jumping on the bandwagon since this. my local is 2 mins away, the "Canal Inn" and the summer is awsome, brings loadsa buisiness to a quiet town.


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 29, 2009)

gerrynicol said:


> So you've never been there. Figures. loads of ppl live on the canal, and even more are jumping on the bandwagon since this. my local is 2 mins away, the "Canal Inn" and the summer is awsome, brings loadsa buisiness to a quiet town.



I have been there I drive past it once a week when doing my lesson, I love the roundabout near it. I've been on it and while its unique its a waste of money, the canal system died with the invention of trains.


----------



## gerrynicol (Jan 29, 2009)

:shadedshu and what has that got to do with history? the canal system: yes out dated, is  a large piece of more Glasgow/ Edinburgh history than Camelon, We served as a stoppping place for all!

The wheel while expensive, is a 1 off tech wonder! and many a boater are grateful

might not be your cuppa(not mine either) but it is useful


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 29, 2009)

gerrynicol said:


> :shadedshu and what has that got to do with history? the canal system: yes out dated, is  a large piece of more Glasgow/ Edinburgh history than Camelon, We served as a stoppping place for all!
> 
> The wheel while expensive, is a 1 off tech wonder! and many a boater are grateful
> 
> might not be your cuppa(not mine either) but it is useful



I'd just prefer if they'd spent the money on the schools since denny high school really needed it back then.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jan 29, 2009)

hahaha ive been on it too and while it looks cool big waste of cash, whoever thought trying to put a canal up a hill was a good idea is an idiot you know it used to be those stupid locks instead of the wheel but me personally rail and road

thats a celtic vs rangers final for the diddy cup LOL

i should post some cool screens tomorrow, im off to bed got college


----------



## gerrynicol (Jan 29, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> I'd just prefer if they'd spent the money on the schools since denny high school really needed it back then.



yeah soz  the money they spent on that was, a bit much


----------



## MilkyWay (Jan 29, 2009)

*FEAR 2 Reccomended Spec MAX AAx4 AFx4*







"BOOOM HEADSHOT"


----------



## MilkyWay (Jan 29, 2009)

fear 2 lolololol same settings runs gooooood but jumps like it is loading during random parts nad even tho it is at 60fps it seems like it is running slow must be just be me


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 30, 2009)




----------



## DailymotionGamer (Jan 31, 2009)

*Alarm Cobra Crash Time*


----------



## Akumos (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow, I'm buying Crysis 10. Thanks for the thrad, Will my system handle it??? <----- see left


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Jan 31, 2009)

Akumos said:


> Wow, I'm buying Crysis 10. Thanks for the thrad, Will my system handle it??? <----- see left



Crysis 10? 
You mean Crysis?

If so, looking at your specs, yea sure you should be able to play it at 1280x1024, everything on high settings, and get very good performance. You always download the demo 
http://www.nzone.com/object/nzone_crysis_downloads.html

Have fun!


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 31, 2009)

Akumos said:


> Wow, I'm buying Crysis 10. Thanks for the thrad, Will my system handle it??? <----- see left



yes it should be more than enough.


----------



## Akumos (Jan 31, 2009)

FSX, What a game....

http://www.pbase.com/akumos/image/108722544





http://www.pbase.com/akumos/image/108722543


----------



## Akumos (Jan 31, 2009)

Jelle Mees said:


> *Crysis ( Windows XP - DirectX 10 Tweaks )*





DrPepper said:


> yes it should be more than enough.



Cool, I'll get it then... I heard Crysis was very hard to please...


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Jan 31, 2009)

Akumos said:


> Cool, I'll get it then... I heard Crysis was very hard to please...


Crysis is not a demanding game, trust me. The game is very easy on the CPU and video card. Any game " could " be demanding if you set the graphics and resolution to high, but crysis nah, the game is not demanding at all.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 31, 2009)

I couldn't even max Crysis on a Phenom II 940 and GTX 280. I was at 1920x1080 tho.
One of the most badly optimized games I have ever played.


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 31, 2009)

u2konline said:


> Crysis is not a demanding game, trust me. The game is very easy on the CPU and video card. Any game " could " be demanding if you set the graphics and resolution to high, but crysis nah, the game is not demanding at all.



I'd have to say it is a demanding game.


----------



## Flyordie (Jan 31, 2009)

Same here.
Although the PII seems to like Physics. Got a 9-15FPS boost by installing the Ageia Physics drivers... idk how or why but I did.
Anywho.... will edit in a nice screenie soon. ;-)


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Feb 1, 2009)

Timeshift , 1024x768 medium to best settings, dynamic lights on, HDR, 18-35fps.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Feb 2, 2009)

Some Crysis Benchmarks:

*Catalyst 9.1/2400HD PCI, 1280x1024, Physics High settings, Shader Medium, Post Processing Medium, Volumetric effects low/medium(can put on medium , but had it on low), Texture on Medium, everything else on low *














This game runs smooth, no stutter, no pausing, no lag, just amazing. 
Pretty good IMO. 

I am sure i will get more if i OC my card from 519/396 to 600/450, or when i buy my EVGA 8400gs the performance should increase big time.
Btw, the performance increase in crysis as well as my other games, went up because i finally fix my IRQ's, and with the help of the 9.1 drivers.


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 4, 2009)

Half Life 2


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 4, 2009)




----------



## Skywalker12345 (Feb 4, 2009)

^
^
All time classic


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 4, 2009)

damn i forgot how good this game was, i was bored and decided to play it a bit the puzzles are good in it too


----------



## Wartz (Feb 4, 2009)

Best Game Ever.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Feb 5, 2009)

*TRL Benchmarks*



Wartz said:


> Best Game Ever.


Clearly you haven't played ever FPS shooter. I like half life games, but their shooting engine is weird. Sometimes i get lost within a level  

" Benchmarking TRL at 1280x1024/60hz, Next Generation effects on, Fullscreen effects, reflections on, water reflections off, DOF off. "


----------



## ste2425 (Feb 5, 2009)

> damn i forgot how good this game was, i was bored and decided to play it a bit the puzzles are good in it too



what games that?


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 5, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> what games that?



Half life 2


----------



## JousteR (Feb 5, 2009)

Left 4 Dead....!
Check the details of his tattoo's







Very Moody Pic....!
Anybody name the game..?


----------



## Whilhelm (Feb 5, 2009)

Brothers in Arms: Hells Highway.

And I have to agree, Half Life 2 is the best game I have ever played.


----------



## Animalpak (Feb 5, 2009)

Mass Effect love this game one of the best RPG ever. 



Wide Resolution (2048x1152)  

A mission with the Mako


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 5, 2009)

Who says Onboard video sucks??


----------



## Wartz (Feb 5, 2009)

yeah the HD 3300 IGC isnt bad.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Feb 6, 2009)

Jericho


----------



## pagalms (Feb 6, 2009)

Burnout Paradise


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 6, 2009)

Notice the discreet advertising  ^

Here's a video I made http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CqjbotbUI5s&feature=channel_page


----------



## pagalms (Feb 7, 2009)

Fallout 3 Operation Anchorage


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 7, 2009)

Some HD Left 4 Dead shots 1920x1080 4x AA 16x AA everything Very High using HD 4830


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Feb 8, 2009)

Look what i found on the Kitchen table lol you can find some cool articles in this game


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 8, 2009)

@ u2konline

Do you know there are four frogs that I know of in the game that if you pick them up psycho says "its calman, I found him"


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Feb 8, 2009)

In what level, the first, second?
And no i don't know of any frogs, infact i just started looking around in the levels to see what interesting things i can find in the game lol. I am going to go look again soon. I am going to make a collection of them too and add them to my gaming blog page in the photo section.


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 8, 2009)

nice dead space screens i have it on 360 that last boss looks solid tho, ive done 6 hours or so and on chapter 8


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 8, 2009)

u2konline said:


> In what level, the first, second?
> And no i don't know of any frogs, infact i just started looking around in the levels to see what interesting things i can find in the game lol. I am going to go look again soon. I am going to make a collection of them too and add them to my gaming blog page in the photo section.



I'l get screenshots of them soon  

And thanks kieran if you were talkin about my screenies of DS.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## DrPepper (Feb 8, 2009)

L4D is so much fun lol. Ever been whacked off the hospital by a tank  thats soo funny to watch.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 8, 2009)

Some Fallout 3 Pics


----------



## boredgunner (Feb 8, 2009)

Here are some screenshots of my high end graphics mod in Crysis with my time of day mods.  Original resolution was 1680 x 1050, but I don't pay for a photobucket account.






























































Below is using my high end graphics mod and the CCC 2.21 time of day.  I only use this time of day on some levels since it removes the depth on far away objects 
















This one below is my Ultra high end config with the CCC 2.21 time of day.  The rest are all the high end.





















Twins!






Some Warhead screenies.  My high end graphics mod.





























































What?  How is this possible?











Ultra high end config below.











What do you think?


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Feb 8, 2009)

Damn man lol, those look perfect. With the first few screenshots, did you take those pictures when using the GPU benchmark tool? Because i don't see the hud screen.


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 8, 2009)

u2konline said:


> Damn man lol, those look perfect. With the first few screenshots, did you take those pictures when using the GPU benchmark tool? Because i don't see the hud screen.



I think there is a way to turn the hud off.


----------



## boredgunner (Feb 9, 2009)

cl_hud 0


----------



## Cruxiaer (Feb 9, 2009)

Mirror's Edge @ 1280*1024 @ Highest @ 16xQ @ PhysX enabled





Mirror's Edge @ 1280*1024 @ Highest @ 8xQ @ PhysX enabled


----------



## olithereal (Feb 9, 2009)

The second one looks like it's a real life shot lol.


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 9, 2009)

Yea I'm pretty impressed with that second SS.


----------



## Cruxiaer (Feb 9, 2009)

Mirror's Edge @ 1280*1024 @ Highest @ 16xQ @ PhysX enabled





Mirror's Edge @ 1280*1024 @ Highest @ 8xQ @ PhysX enabled






The AA doesn't really work on all edges...


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Feb 10, 2009)

Jericho 1280x1024 ,  adaptive anti-aliasing(performance/smooth 1 quality), Texture & Shader on high levels. Very high Quality, HQ AFX2.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 10, 2009)

^^that looks stunning!


----------



## TrainingDummy (Feb 10, 2009)

Those Mirrors Edge screens look absolutely incredible!


----------



## TrainingDummy (Feb 10, 2009)

Burnout Paradise 1680x1050 4xAA 16xAF


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Feb 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> ^^that looks stunning!


Yea it may look good, and believe me it does , however i lost some performance running at those settings at 1280x1024. Now i get 8-16fps. Still playable to me(runs pretty quick when it hits 13) But if i set the resolution to 1024x768, i get 13-22. Only thing i refused to play at 1024x768 in Jericho anymore, because the game looks wash out and ugly looking. At 1280x1024, it looks like a whole new game. 



TrainingDummy said:


> Burnout Paradise 1680x1050 4xAA 16xAF


I found a fix for w2k users to be able to play it, so i will try to see can i play it on this rig in a few days. If i can, that would be awesome  
Nice screenshots btw.


----------



## chris89 (Feb 11, 2009)

Not a screenshot, but not bothering to make a new thread.

Mission of IL2 on the weekend. Sounds etc are all mods. ask for links etc.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OncV5PZuNOw

(watch in High Quality).

Low frames caused by Fraps.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 11, 2009)

FEAR 2 Project Origin. 
1680x1050 4xAA 16xAF Full detail...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 11, 2009)

^^ project origin looks great, i'm getting my RAM already so I'll be able to game again, woot!!


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 11, 2009)

That games looks so win!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 11, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> That games looks so win!



 yes sir it does.  I need my RAM to get here, damn Paypal, I need my payment to clear first 

I am waiting for it to try out Far Cry 2, still haven't played it.  Also I'm dying to play some FSX again!


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (Feb 12, 2009)

I feel left out LOL
Crysis SP Demo... on mt Laptop
Medium ...Some Resolution....I did Auto Choose Graphics


----------



## fishnchips (Feb 12, 2009)

Far Cry 2 forget it not worth playing dude..save the bucks instead


----------



## Deusxmachina (Feb 12, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> FEAR 2 Project Origin.



Ah!  I'm scared!  Ah!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 12, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> That games looks so win!



You're right. This game is pure WIN. 



Chicken Patty said:


> yes sir it does.  I need my RAM to get here, damn Paypal, I need my payment to clear first
> 
> I am waiting for it to try out Far Cry 2, still haven't played it.  Also I'm dying to play some FSX again!



FarCry2 was a complete waste of my time. Maybe you'll like it but it wasnt my thing. It's like a FPS Grand Theft Auto Safari edition. 



Deusxmachina said:


> Ah!  I'm scared!  Ah!



Just play MP then... which imo is also pure WIN.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 12, 2009)

NeotonicDragon3 said:


> I feel left out LOL
> Crysis SP Demo... on mt Laptop
> Medium ...Some Resolution....I did Auto Choose Graphics



You know you could just take a screen shot and post it. Instead of taking a picture of your laptop.


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 12, 2009)

Castiel said:


> You know you could just take a screen shot and post it. Instead of taking a picture of your laptop.



I think he is showing off his lappy


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 12, 2009)

I think it's that button but cant quite make it out.


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (Feb 12, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> I think it's that button but cant quite make it out.



haha i tried the Print screen button but it copied my Side bar 
Also that picture was used on dA to show my new laptop


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 12, 2009)

NeotonicDragon3 said:


> haha i tried the Print screen button but it copied my Side bar
> Also that picture was used on dA to show my new laptop



lol I figured that was the case...nice lappy!


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (Feb 12, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> lol I figured that was the case...nice lappy!


Thanks, my new laptop was cheaper than my old laptop but it has better specs lol

I actually got it to play on High Settings without lag


----------



## ste2425 (Feb 12, 2009)

thats quite impresive for a lappy then what spec is it?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 12, 2009)

fishnchips said:


> Far Cry 2 forget it not worth playing dude..save the bucks instead



I already have it  

THanks for the advice though


----------



## Ongaku (Feb 13, 2009)

lil Oblivion sexiness  Sorry for the clipping...the boots aren't a part of the actual outfit...Just got the super high resolution face and body textures...all I can say is "woah" 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=22909&stc=1&d=1234556001

face close up

http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=22910&stc=1&d=1234556088


----------



## Ongaku (Feb 13, 2009)

lil Oblivion sexiness  Sorry for the clipping...the boots aren't a part of the actual outfit...Just got the super high resolution face and body textures...all I can say is "woah" 






face close up


----------



## ste2425 (Feb 13, 2009)

the eyes are scarily large


----------



## HolyCow02 (Feb 13, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> the eyes are scarily large



so is the chest... how do the make armor so.... form fitting?


----------



## HolyCow02 (Feb 13, 2009)

Favorite scene so far from F.E.A.R. 2 - best part... the dryer is running lol 








creeepy guy


----------



## Ongaku (Feb 13, 2009)

HolyCow02 said:


> so is the chest... how do the make armor so.... form fitting?




lol..sadly the first body mod I got is the one with the huge boobs...then I got the clothing replacer, that armor there is the retextured Elven armor for that body (Exnem's Eyecandy). I never bothered to uninstall all the clothing mods and the body and then reinstall new body and get clothing replacer for that body and then get all the modified armours for that body...way too much work lol. Plus, the Exnem body has high resolution textures available for it and the others don't. It works though, lotsa people say she kinda looks like me...and I didn't have that intention at all 

Reason her eyes look so big I think is because of the working eyelashes mod and the solid black Wood Elf eyes. Just had to have those for lore sake and I loved how the Wood Elves looked in Morrowind



and whoops sry for double post, my damn cat stepped on my keyboard and must've hit enter lol.


----------



## thee neonlightning (Feb 14, 2009)

*what game?*

Some of use may be confused as to what game this is....others may just know right away!

Clue would be - ITS AN AWESOME GAME


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 14, 2009)

Resident Evil 4


----------



## thee neonlightning (Feb 14, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Resident Evil 4



yep ! as i said , people might be a little confused due to the mods! 
love that game!


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Feb 14, 2009)

Unreal GOLD + S3TC High Res Texture Pack 


















If anyone wants use to play unreal gold using the new textures and sound, etc. 

http://www.unrealtexture.com/Unreal/...OMPPatches.htm
http://www.unrealtexture.com/Unreal/...h/227Patch.htm
http://www.unrealtexture.com/Unreal/...lesHighEnd.htm

*Download and install in order*


----------



## fishnchips (Feb 15, 2009)

That game unreal brings back mamories from when i was younger  dident think any one played...


----------



## LittleLizard (Feb 15, 2009)

*x hero warcraft 3 madness*

X hero is an insane map where u have to defend a castle to death, then u have to kill all the enemies and finally kill a lot of bosses. WARNING: the screenshot i posted shows only very few enemies


----------



## dieselcat18 (Feb 15, 2009)

By DieselCat18 at 2009-02-08


**+*


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Feb 15, 2009)

CIA Solo Missions 










Max Settings, 1024x768, 150fps. You really need a high end computer to be able to play this demanding game.

[SIZE="-2"]lmfao  J/K[/SIZE]


----------



## LittleLizard (Feb 15, 2009)

we lose, but i finish second and i have the call of since less than a week


----------



## olithereal (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice pings lol.


----------



## LittleLizard (Feb 16, 2009)

olithereal said:


> Nice pings lol.



welcome to latin america


----------



## Marineborn (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol that cia game, i wish i could build a rig capable of playing that....but im a noob! *runz off crying*


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 16, 2009)

FUCKIN METAL!!!

















Left 4 Dead - 1920x1080, All settings HIGH 16x AA 16x ASF


----------



## Marineborn (Feb 16, 2009)

that looks like its all F#$#@# up, whats wrong with it


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 16, 2009)

That's what happens when you mess with the commands lol those were all shot in my server.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Feb 16, 2009)

Marineborn said:


> Lol that cia game, i wish i could build a rig capable of playing that....but im a noob! *runz off crying*


But on a serious note, don't be fool by the game visuals, its real fun.


----------



## RevengE (Feb 16, 2009)

CIA has awesome graphics I wonder if my 4870x2 can handle it?


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 16, 2009)

F.E.A.R. 2 

Sniper scope with head shot, you can actually see the back of his skull split


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 16, 2009)




----------



## Castiel (Feb 16, 2009)

Having fun with all those witches there? Was it easy to take them down?


----------



## Marineborn (Feb 16, 2009)

wow that many witches is rediculous


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 16, 2009)

Yea we had god 1 and sv_infinite_ammo 1 on


----------



## dieselcat18 (Feb 16, 2009)

Supreme Commander : Forged Alliance @ 1680x1050

anyone find that Photobucket is better than Image Shack ?

**+*


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Feb 17, 2009)

*El Matador*






This game puts Max Payne to shame btw.


----------



## dieselcat18 (Feb 17, 2009)

u2konline said:


> This game puts Max Payne to shame btw.



You speak of blaspheme Sir....................nice screen shot though..... 

**+*


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Feb 17, 2009)

*Prey(1280X1024, Very High Settings)/ El Matador*



dieselcat18 said:


> You speak of blaspheme Sir....................nice screen shot though


The game is better then Max Payne tho. Yea its a clone, but its much better. Youtube has some gameplay video, check this out. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSdxsMIksBI&feature=related

Of course the game is not moving that fast on my pc , i only get 15-20fps at very high settings, 1280x1024, no AA, HDR on, Post processing. So recording is a pain in the butt, because it drops at 2, which is not playable video. But at 15-20fps, gameplay is just fine. But you need to check out the game


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 17, 2009)

Funny how I just saw this. It's reference to an old movie 





Physics fail.





Top of the charts 





That retarded druggie you all know and love


----------



## olithereal (Feb 17, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Funny how I just saw this. It's reference to an old movie



hahaha, brain dead?


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Feb 18, 2009)

El matador


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Feb 21, 2009)

El matador


----------



## fishnchips (Feb 21, 2009)

Im buying fear 2 bugger the so called good games, when they just fail to provide me with good graphics. and a good shoot em up time is all i want wham bang bang thank you ma'am


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Feb 21, 2009)

Hey everyone, you know what i think we all should do when posting screenshots of games. We should always show our fps/performance. Just don't laugh at those who may be playing at 9fps or something alright 

Anyone for it?


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 21, 2009)

Then that makes for less epic screenshots.


----------



## dieselcat18 (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm just interested in viewing the nice screenshots of games people are playing...............


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 21, 2009)

A know it looks like bondage gear but i swear it not lol


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 21, 2009)

Sure kieran we believe you


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 21, 2009)

I usually had Ashley and Garrus on my team.


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 21, 2009)

Close up


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## DrPepper (Feb 21, 2009)

Mass Effect looks epic but I didn't get it because it doesn't really appeal to me.


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 21, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I usually had Ashley and Garrus on my team.



nice picks since ashley can do all guns pretty good and garrus can do snipe and assault rifles if he gets closer

i lol'd its a good suit just looks wrong same for garrus all the nice ones are crap for him so i had to pick a silver thing

wrex tho is a beast up close with a shotgun and hes a badass krogan warrior with biotic powers
nobody likes tali tho at least the other girl has biotic powers

here is wrex who has cool graphics and looks badass


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 21, 2009)

Looks like a frog in a gimp suit imo


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 21, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Mass Effect looks epic but I didn't get it because it doesn't really appeal to me.



its really cheapo now and i heard there was new DLC being released with a patch coming soon also, it was a new merc space station to fight and do stuff on

if your not into that kinda game then at least you recognised it was a good game for what it was, respect to me bitches


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 21, 2009)

It looks good though just can't bring myself to get it.


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 21, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Looks like a frog in a gimp suit imo



how about this, lizard rhino with no horn  not my pic tho


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 21, 2009)

so its a frizard Its 4am already


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 21, 2009)

what are you doing up then never even mind why im up!
lol was just looking at the trailer for new mass effect booted up the first again was playing it today

gonna go to bed soon tho take some screens of empires total war in the morning

you think this time is bad i was struggling to go to college yesterday bad man all those neds that do construction :shadedshu


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 21, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> what are you doing up then never even mind why im up!
> lol was just looking at the trailer for new mass effect booted up the first again was playing it today
> 
> gonna go to bed soon tho take some screens of empires total war in the morning
> ...



I'm up because I've nothing to do  life is empty atm and pretty boring. All I've got is playing football on friday and erm maybe get in a fight if I'm lucky.


----------



## dieselcat18 (Feb 21, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> nice picks since ashley can do all guns pretty good and garrus can do snipe and assault rifles if he gets closer
> 
> i lol'd its a good suit just looks wrong same for garrus all the nice ones are crap for him so i had to pick a silver thing
> 
> ...



Tali was great !.....took her on most all missions. And the other "girl" with biotic powers is Liara.

Good screenshot.


----------



## fishnchips (Feb 21, 2009)

My fps is so good i dont want to show you fellers incase it scares you at the awesom power of my 486 machine.. the mind boggles at how fast it is... so best i dont show you


----------



## dieselcat18 (Feb 21, 2009)

**+*


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 21, 2009)

So thats why there's AA......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Finally, I get to start Oblivion. My quest begins....


----------



## LittleLizard (Feb 21, 2009)

LifeOnMars said:


> So thats why there's AA......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



holy f***, , it looks amazing


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 21, 2009)

holy f***, , it looks amazing

...It is mate, but took me a little while to get it running right, or do you mean Lara and her talents


----------



## fishnchips (Feb 21, 2009)

What happend to all out killing and mayhem! blowing things up and watching nades shred baddys what happend to guns blowing peoples arms and legs off? what happend to good old fashioned shoot em up games..hmmm i think im gonna be sick with all this talk about blood and mayhem, think i'll play W.O.W for a few months then i can say hey dude... i just walked over the hill what took ya so long!


----------



## Drizzt5 (Feb 22, 2009)

LifeOnMars said:


> Finally, I get to start Oblivion. My quest begins....



Can you tell me what mods you use for your oblivion? After I reformat my PC I want to reinstall oblivion with some really uber graphic mods.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Feb 22, 2009)

Prey


----------



## fishnchips (Feb 22, 2009)

man that game got boreing fast prey is ok but not really my cup O tea


----------



## Nitroin (Feb 22, 2009)

Can I post some?!?

TRU on my laptop @8600M GT w/o AA.

*Click to enlarge*


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Feb 22, 2009)

http://s219.photobucket.com/albums/cc38/nitroin/tru2009-01-0623-00-32-13.jpg

Dude wth lol

http://s219.photobucket.com/albums/cc38/nitroin/tru2009-01-0622-57-22-18.jpg

cool. 

I wish i can play it  (Using w2k, so having some trouble with the demo , the game will not load, the retail version works tho , but i don't have it yet )


----------



## RevengE (Feb 24, 2009)

u2konline said:


> http://s219.photobucket.com/albums/cc38/nitroin/tru2009-01-0623-00-32-13.jpg
> 
> Dude wth lol
> 
> ...



Heres an Idea U2..Get Xp at least.:shadedshu


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Feb 24, 2009)

*Crysis*



xRevengEx said:


> Heres an Idea U2..Get Xp at least.:shadedshu


I have XP Pro sitting next to my computer, but i will use it whenever i get my secondary rig. I was using XP home edition on my P3 for about 5 months, its a good OS for newer stuff, but for older games, terrible. Xp is bad for old school gaming period. Thats the biggest reason why i stop using it, because it plays old games shameful. Going to w2k, never have any issues with older games or even newer games. Tomb Raider Underworld is playable on w2k, i just have to get the retail version, the demo has issues with the fix. 


















No benchmarking on crysis, because i am still testing out different settings to see what is the best. So far, at 1280x1024 high to medium to low settings is pretty much my limit. I get 12-26fps. Playable IMO, not bad for my rig. The only thing on high is Physics, and Volumetic effects. They really don't seem to put a strain on your computer. I might hit the 35fps mark, if i put everything on low at 1280x1024, but playing at low looks bad


----------



## boredgunner (Feb 25, 2009)

1680 x 1050 original res, runs 40-60 FPS on my system with full motion blur.  Amazing 

Crysis - Running my high end graphics mod (1.1) and custom time of day mods (I'll specify which use CCC 2.21 time of day + my graphics mod, the ones unspecified are my time of day) unless otherwise specified.

Crysis Warhead - Running my high end graphics mod (1.1) unless otherwise specified.

Crysis Wars - Running my high end graphics mod, except for the ones specified (limited since those aren't my server).

CCC 2.21 ToD + my high end graphics mod v1.1































































































CCC 2.21 ToD + my high end graphics mod v1.1





CCC 2.21 ToD + my high end graphics mod v1.1





CCC 2.21 ToD + my high end graphics mod v1.1





CCC 2.21 ToD + my ultra high end graphics mod v1.0 





CCC 2.21 ToD + my high end graphics mod v1.1





CCC 2.21 ToD + my high end graphics mod v1.1





CCC 2.21 ToD + my high end graphics mod v1.1, also my favorite screenshot




















Some Warhead shots now with my high end graphics mod v1.1.











The next three photos are part of a comparison test.  One is gamer settings (high), one is enthusiast (very high), and one is my high end graphics mod v1.1.  















More comparisons, just like before, however there is no guessing involved here.













































Huh?  How can this be?





1





2










My favorite Warhead shot.










This one looks effin real.










Next two are using my ultra high end graphics mod (1.0).











Crysis Wars:

We all know the GTX 260 CORE 216 beats the HD 4870, but here is some more proof.

































































Next two shots are proof that I am the greatest sniper ever.  Bullet lag was 2-2.5 seconds, I didn't even use the Gauss rifle.  He was running full speed (on armor mode though).  It took three tries.  First shot missed, second hit him in the torso, third is right below this screenshot.






BOOM HEADSHOT!  

























Server admins - don't mess with aliens, they crash servers.  This doesn't stop me from spawning them though.





VTOL Surfing!


----------



## L|NK|N (Feb 25, 2009)

boredgunner said:


>



Dude how did you freeze that guy in carbonite?


----------



## boredgunner (Feb 25, 2009)

It's a map prop, it's not my map.  It's called Ghost Stories.  He had arms but I broke them


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Feb 25, 2009)

Ewww man, thats disgusting lol. The other crysis photos are amazing tho, but the ones with the heads are creepy.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 25, 2009)

EverQuest2


----------



## Braveheart (Feb 25, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> EverQuest2



graphic fail?


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 25, 2009)

What?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 25, 2009)

Wow you can tell that game is old.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 25, 2009)

Yea I can't get AA to work at all which sucks. It's just a dark area, the bigger open grassy area's look really nice.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Feb 25, 2009)

Crysis, antialiasing x2 , all high to medium settings. 





















I will never attempt this ever again on my 8400gs lol. Just wanted to see can i run crysis at all high settings(medium sound and game effects only) with aax2 on and interesting i can. I thought i was going to get a low memory warning, but i did not.


----------



## ste2425 (Feb 25, 2009)

it amazes me man how ur rig manages to play these games at the settings you do especially at that res its one undermine an i had to upgrade to a 4850 for ma rig to be able to play crysis at them levels


----------



## boredgunner (Feb 26, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> it amazes me man how ur rig manages to play these games at the settings you do especially at that res its one undermine an i had to upgrade to a 4850 for ma rig to be able to play crysis at them levels



He obviously doesn't play the game smoothly on those settings.  I had a crappy system once too, it consisted of an Intel Pentium 4 @ 3.0 ghz, 3 GB RAM (DDR2 533), and an 8400GS.  Ran low settings unsmoothly at 800 x 600 (15-25 FPS).  I added an 8500GT and got very similar performance, a little better.  Then I upgraded it and sold it, and now I have this PC


----------



## ste2425 (Feb 26, 2009)

i always believed the pentium 4's to be a hell of a work horse cpu lol well the 3.0+ ones


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 26, 2009)

i killed a 3500+ amd and got a new 3200+ they were good back in the day with a 1gb of ram and a x800gto but sadly i laid it to rest now that system has a 8600gs and a x2 4200 with 2gb of ram still stands to be good for what i use it for


----------



## ste2425 (Feb 26, 2009)

my first custom built gaming rig had a p4 at 3.0 and a geforce 6800 and it was only half way through last year i upgrade my cpu an ram to what i ave now, it was an old socket 423 or 432 something like that


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Feb 26, 2009)

boredgunner said:


> He obviously doesn't play the game smoothly on those settings.


Yes you are right, i got 2-8fps in those screen shots, unplayable. I was just curious " could " i run the game at all high settings( medium sound and game effects) and i can , just at terrible performance 



ste2425 said:


> i always believed the pentium 4's to be a hell of a work horse cpu lol well the 3.0+ ones


Does any p4 system have pcie x16 slots or all models have agp and pciex1 ?


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Feb 27, 2009)

SOF 3 , this game is so beautiful 


















 Crysis Warhead , All Mainstream to low settings, 1280x1024. NO stutter, no lag, no pausing, very smooth. 14-24fps. Btw, i put shadows on mainstream and it kill performance , wtf is up with that? On Crysis, i can put shadows on high settings and be just fine, but on warhead man, it really puts a strain on the game. 



















These are at stock settings, 567/333.


----------



## Kursah (Feb 27, 2009)

My most recent ship build in Evochron: Legends. Cost a few million bucks beyond my basic ship build. The next image is my first ship slightly modded, cast with a star close by and a nubula in the background, the contrast was pretty cool. I like this screenshot and I am using it as my desktop.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Feb 27, 2009)

*Fear 2 demo*

I think anti aliasing gamma correction is causing this game too look dull. Because its too dark and fuzzy and dull and dry looking. I have to figure out the issue.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 27, 2009)

FEAR 2 looks good!


----------



## Wartz (Feb 27, 2009)

I've been playing the Empire Total War demo... cant wait for the full game! 











_The different size screenshots is because I was playing in a window for the second one._


----------



## js01 (Feb 28, 2009)

Dark Sector 1920x1200 16xaf 2xaa


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Mar 1, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^ DARK SECTOR WOW, that game looks amazing. I am working on getting it myself hahah. I just hope it runs on my rig nicely. 

Anyways, Jericho 





I thought this first photo was funny. Dude tried to jump kick me something lol 














Anti-Aliasing gamma correction makes this game look real good.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 1, 2009)

Illusionists lol
[/img]http://screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/natural/7606d2728455e0519ac34bcf76423b62da1c9cfa.png[/img]


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Mar 1, 2009)

I tried to play l4d the other night , that game is too demanding. I can't even play at all low at 800x600, i would get 1-3fps. I don't know what engine its using, but thats the most demanding game for my rig which i have come across.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 1, 2009)

u2konline said:


> I tried to play l4d the other night , that game is too demanding. I can't even play at all low at 800x600, i would get 1-3fps. I don't know what engine its using, but thats the most demanding game for my rig which i have come across.



Its using the source engine. The best engine for performance ever I think. Ironic really that the cryengine 2 works on your pc but not source. In all fairness crysis on medium is more demanding than l4d at highest.


----------



## Wartz (Mar 1, 2009)

u2konline said:


> I tried to play l4d the other night , that game is too demanding. I can't even play at all low at 800x600, i would get 1-3fps. I don't know what engine its using, but thats the most demanding game for my rig which i have come across.



The source engine relies heavily on your CPU. The original HL2 just barely ran on the 900mhz CPU in my old laptop, and L4D uses a heavily updated version of source, so its no surprise it didnt work on your system.


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 1, 2009)

u2konline said:


> I tried to play l4d the other night , that game is too demanding. I can't even play at all low at 800x600, i would get 1-3fps. I don't know what engine its using, but thats the most demanding game for my rig which i have come across.



in all fairness you shouldnt even be able to play it on that rig a pentium 3 and a 8400 thats slow

left for dead is optimised to the max, source engine is not demanding at all, i could boost through half life 2 on a 9600pro and a oc duron


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Mar 2, 2009)

(all resize from 1280x1024 to 1024x640)

 Jericho. The only flaw i found in jericho is, well they killed off Muriel Green. Would of been cool to control her. The only nags, is well no editor tools. I would love to mod this game. 



















SOF 3, the most beautiful fps game i ever seen IMO


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 2, 2009)

soldier of fortune 3 isnt that good looking and i think that it was pretty average, only had those cool effects blowing people up and blowing limbs off


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 2, 2009)

SOF3 looks like FarCry2.


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 2, 2009)

Crysis DX10 everything maxxed out on an HD4850.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Mar 2, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> soldier of fortune 3 isnt that good looking and i think that it was pretty average, only had those cool effects blowing people up and blowing limbs off


I am sorry, but i turn blood and gore off on SOF 3 



TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> SOF3 looks like FarCry2.


From the photos i seen, it looks like it, but the weapon models/visuals on SOF 3 look better then far cry. I seen some ugly looking AK-47's in far cry 2.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 2, 2009)

What are you on





u2konline said:


> I am sorry, but i turn blood and gore off on SOF 3
> 
> 
> From the photos i seen, it looks like it, but the weapon models/visuals on SOF 3 look better then far cry. I seen some ugly looking AK-47's in far cry 2.


----------



## hat (Mar 2, 2009)

Ongaku said:


> lil Oblivion sexiness  Sorry for the clipping...the boots aren't a part of the actual outfit...Just got the super high resolution face and body textures...all I can say is "woah"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ewwww...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2009)

I just played L4D for the first time and I must say the game is awesome.  Packed with action. 

Just one screenshot for now of some of the in game messages.  Pretty cool I thought.  I'll get better shots, need to get fraps.


----------



## chris89 (Mar 2, 2009)

Here are some from IL 2 Sturmovik Online.

Im Lead 'craft.





Que 633 Squadron Theme Tune.





Coming into Attack.





'Bombs Gone'





Ka-boom. 8X500lb bombs going off.





Some Straffing now.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Mar 3, 2009)

Some more SOF3, resize from 1280x1024


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Mar 3, 2009)

Here are some from Crysis with the Ultra Quality Mod. This game still amazes me.


----------



## RevengE (Mar 3, 2009)

Where can you download this Ultra settings Mod?


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Mar 3, 2009)

You can download it from here.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## js01 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 4, 2009)

js01 said:


>



thats pure mental man, cant get away with how good this game looks even on crappy settings it still amazes me, gameplay on warhead was good original crysis was fun


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Mar 4, 2009)

*NFSMW & Jericho*

Alright i downloaded NFS Most wanted demo, wanted to do some fraps benchmarking with my 8400gs. 

1280x1024(resize to 1024x768) AA X4, Over bright on, World Detail full, AFX4, Car detail full, Road Reflection medium, Screen effects High Settings. 


















Jericho 









^^^^^^^^^Can be use for wallpaper lol


----------



## Error 404 (Mar 4, 2009)

u2konline said:


> I tried to play l4d the other night , that game is too demanding. I can't even play at all low at 800x600, i would get 1-3fps. I don't know what engine its using, but thats the most demanding game for my rig which i have come across.



Well, if you ever decide to update your PC to something beyond the stone age, then maybe you'd get 40 - 70 FPS instead of 1 - 3 FPS. Just a thought. I mean, I know my laptop's also a PIII, but I don't even TRY to game on it!

And here's a screenie of my Light Attack Ship made in garry's mod. All the green tubes are big cannons that shoot artillery shells and plasma thingoes. =D


----------



## Wartz (Mar 4, 2009)

Been playing L4D again, you can't beat a fight with a tank for making your heart race!


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 4, 2009)

This guy was so close then a horde spawned at the safe house on expert


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Mar 5, 2009)

Settings for COD4(demo) which i am using.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Mar 5, 2009)

try and maxx cod4 and see what your fps are? i saw your crysis screenies


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Mar 5, 2009)

lucasweir said:


> try and maxx cod4 and see what your fps are? i saw your crysis screenies



LOL i have no trouble running COD4 at those settings whatsoever. My 8400gs can handle it, it seems. I will post some benchmarks using fraps and the evga tool in a few mins. 
Be right back


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Mar 5, 2009)

hhaa ok i wanna see


----------



## TrainingDummy (Mar 5, 2009)

Watchmen: The End Is Nigh


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Mar 5, 2009)

*Call of Duty 4 & Alarm Cobra Crash time*

Alright 1280x1024 AAX2, normal to extra settings. I notice if you take snaps with fraps the colors looks dull and kinda wash out, but with the in game screen option it looks sharper. 

Anyways, getting between 7-30fps. Only dips to 7 when all of the action is on screen, like a ton of enemies, but if about 7-8 enemies it seems to stay at 14-20, goes up to around 30+ when i am just walking around or something. And before someone says maybe if i turn down the settings i may get better performance, no this is true. I get worse performance, way worse. 

(Resize to 1280x960 or 1024x640)


----------



## RevengE (Mar 5, 2009)

^ how do you play at 7FPS U2? LOL


----------



## Wartz (Mar 5, 2009)

Empire total war rocks!


----------



## Ongaku (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## sapetto (Mar 5, 2009)

BurgerShot Drive


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 5, 2009)

haha that brings new meaning to 'drive through'


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Mar 6, 2009)

Some outrun 1280x1024 , no Fog, anti aliasing Quality Level 6.


----------



## RevengE (Mar 6, 2009)

sapetto said:


> BurgerShot Drive



 Yes Ill take a burger with fries...What do you mean you wont serve me because I plowed my car into your Fast food joint? What do you mean I ran that guy over and killed him? What do you mean you are calling the Police? Shit they mean business here.


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 6, 2009)

i think he's confused his burger with his mobile phone too


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 6, 2009)

Left 4 Dead using the Insane Difficulty - 8x AA 16x ASF everything Very High 1920x1080 - 98fps average


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 7, 2009)

HAWX.. I can't wait for ATI to fix ther drive for DX10. It looks much better then than this.. Ill get from DX10 screens up later.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 7, 2009)

How'd you get the su-47


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 7, 2009)

8400gs no friggin way i have a much better system as my other rig and you whoop it 5 times over with your shitty pentium 3 and 8400gs

i have a 939 pin x2 4200 and 2gb of ram and a 8600gs and its shitty compared to the screens you posted

wtf is with that


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 7, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> How'd you get the su-47



http://forums.ubi.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/3981007546/m/1221050937/p/1

Im already playing TDM.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 7, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> http://forums.ubi.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/3981007546/m/1221050937/p/1
> 
> Im already playing TDM.



fancy a 1 v 1 dogfight ?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 7, 2009)

sure.. you can join my hamachi if you want, msg me when your're in. 

triptexhawxlan 
pass= triptexhawxlan


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 7, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> sure.. you can join my hamachi if you want, msg me when your're in.
> 
> triptexhawxlan
> pass= triptexhawxlan



 Network is full


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Mar 7, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> 8400gs no friggin way i have a much better system as my other rig and you whoop it 5 times over with your shitty pentium 3 and 8400gs
> i have a 939 pin x2 4200 and 2gb of ram and a 8600gs and its shitty compared to the screens you posted
> wtf is with that



You talking about in COD4 or outrun? COD4 with my 8400gs is easy, the game is not demanding at all. Outrun 1280x1024 at aax6 or whatever, about 15(never goes under) to 38fps. If i turn aa off, i get up to 30-62fps. But 7-30+ its cool for a p3, but people are playing this game at 60-100fps on newer rigs. last night some dude said he was playing the game at 400fps, lol, but still thats amazing at 60-80+

My p3 is a beast man. Just picture if i had 1ghz on it  But hey its good for what it does, but i have notice over the years its more powerful as i add stuff to it. I was a little worry that the 90watts couldn't handle the 8400gs, but its working just fine. But see another thing , i don't have alot of junk in my rig, so i gather this helps.

I guess my only advice, is to find a gateway intel pentium 3 with a 810 chip , maybe with 1gz on it. Add 512mb, grab a 8400gs or if you find one the 8600gt and you will be set.


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 7, 2009)

i can say that im impressed with your rig it seems at first so shitty but you can play games at a medium even a high spec and im not talking about older games either

for an old pentium 3 it sure can fly imagine if you had a 1gb of ram and a faster p3 lol


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Mar 7, 2009)

Yea its nice. I am going to buy a 160GB internal drive in a few hours, replacing my 10GB which i have been using since 2000. I gather the speed should increase from my 10GB. 
Now that i don't have my secondary computer anymore  i may look into upping the speed on this P3 and buy a higher PSU , i will look into doing this soon.


----------



## js01 (Mar 7, 2009)

Dark Sector I love this game


----------



## wiak (Mar 7, 2009)

Windows 7 64-bit


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 7, 2009)

Is that the RC I see there?


----------



## freakshow (Mar 7, 2009)

Final Fantasy XII looks really good on pc 









i will get more here in a bit lol


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Mar 8, 2009)

freakshow said:


> Final Fantasy XII looks really good on pc
> i will get more here in a bit lol


FF7 is still the best one IMO. All the rest sucks. But i can't deny, the visuals are always nice to look at. 

Alright folks, i kinda obsessed with Jericho here. The best FPS game ever, nothing comes even close to it. I just love this game.  I can play it all day. Even tho i need to finish it, which i am planning to do.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## wiak (Mar 8, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Is that the RC I see there?


nope Pre-RC1


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Mar 8, 2009)

*SOF 3 + U.S. Most Wanted*

Some think SOF3 looks like far cry 2, and maybe it does, but you can tell the weapon models looks better, compare this AK-47 to any of the AK-47 model on far cry 2:


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 9, 2009)

wiak said:


> nope Pre-RC1



How come the different the build number? Mines 7000...


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Mar 11, 2009)

Warhead/Jericho 

Warhead settings , best for my rig 1280x1024, gamer, to mainstream to low. I only have physics on gamer, everything else at mainstream or low.


----------



## KainXS (Mar 14, 2009)

sure you can u2k

im in a dream by the way


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 14, 2009)

Mirror's Edge. God this game looks ugly with 4x AA..... Too bad 8x really kills my FPS.


----------



## KainXS (Mar 14, 2009)

it reminds me of jet set radio for some reason, ???


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Mar 14, 2009)

KainXS said:


> it reminds me of jet set radio for some reason, ???



I think because of the open areas or just how the game looks. Jet set was cool, the dc version, the xbox version was ok, but harder then the dreamcast version. I need to buy it again, its only 1.99 at gamestop and it comes with sega gt.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 14, 2009)

jet set radio for DC was a game I said I would never buy, i though it was stupid.  I played it and it became my favorite game for a while.  Game totally


----------



## RevengE (Mar 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> jet set radio for DC was a game I said I would never buy, i though it was stupid.  I played it and it became my favorite game for a while.  Game totally



I liked Jet set as well, I said almost the same thing HAHA it never became my favorite game but I liked it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 14, 2009)

xRevengEx said:


> I liked Jet set as well, I said almost the same thing HAHA it never became my favorite game but I liked it.



it just seemed like wack lol.  But it had a lot of fun factor, and that can make all the difference in a game.


----------



## RevengE (Mar 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> it just seemed like wack lol.  But it had a lot of fun factor, and that can make all the difference in a game.



Yeah I agree I enjoyed it back in the day.


----------



## dieselcat18 (Mar 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> jet set radio for DC was a game I said I would never buy, i though it was stupid.  I played it and it became my favorite game for a while.  Game totally



JSRF was one of the first games I bought when I got my original xBox....game play, graphics  and music were awesome........

**+*


----------



## boredgunner (Mar 15, 2009)

Cryostasis: Sleep of Reason





































































































Crysis (my high end graphics mod v1.1, 1680 x 1050, custom map)


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Mar 17, 2009)

*Far Cry Max Settings , AA very high*

I could never play this game before with AA at very high and the rest of the game settings at Very high at 1280x1024 and still get between 25-35fps. This is amazing  With my P3 anyways, using a 8400gs


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Mar 18, 2009)

Here are a couple from Mass Effect, I'm starting to get into this game again.




Lol..... Extreme closeup.


----------



## RevengE (Mar 18, 2009)

Mass effect is such a great game, I can't wait for the new one.


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Mar 19, 2009)

xRevengEx said:


> Mass effect is such a great game, I can't wait for the new one.



Yeah I agree with you 1000% on that, I could play this game all day! I also can't freakin wait for the new one!  When was it coming out again? Q1 2010 or something?

More Mass Effect awsomenesssssss


----------



## Drizzt5 (Mar 19, 2009)

xRevengEx said:


> I liked Jet set as well, I said almost the same thing HAHA it never became my favorite game but I liked it.





Chicken Patty said:


> it just seemed like wack lol.  But it had a lot of fun factor, and that can make all the difference in a game.


Dude, i miss that game so much... I'm about to go get it.


Supreme0verlord said:


> Yeah I agree with you 1000% on that, I could play this game all day! I also can't freakin wait for the new one!  When was it coming out again? Q1 2010 or something?
> 
> More Mass Effect awsomenesssssss


I'm about to go replay that game..... I'll just be bad ass and kill everything I see and stuff.


freakshow said:


> Final Fantasy XII looks really good on pc
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=23589&stc=1&d=1236469939
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=23590&stc=1&d=1236477125
> ...


Emulator?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 19, 2009)

u2k, something is wrong with your Max settings 1st and 3rd shot, I think you needed to let them load longer, no shadows and most textures missing, 2nd shot looks nice though.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 19, 2009)

Drizzt5 said:


> Dude, i miss that game so much... I'm about to go get it.
> 
> I'm about to go replay that game..... I'll just be bad ass and kill everything I see and stuff.
> 
> Emulator?



lol, I wish I can play it again.


----------



## freakshow (Mar 19, 2009)

Drizzt5 said:


> Emulator?



yes........... rendering in DX10







well it suppose to be anyways dont know if it actually is lol


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 19, 2009)

anyone notice something a little strange ?

answer: the arms. but if turn left or right the shadow stays exactly like that execpt you see the shadow for the gun sticking out so it looks like you have three arms


----------



## Drizzt5 (Mar 19, 2009)

freakshow said:


> yes........... rendering in DX10
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=23910&stc=1&d=1237438499
> ...


Yo.... if i can get an ps2 emu to actually work I would LOVE to see if I could render in dx10 and then do a comparison to dx9 and see if there is any noticeable or real difference.





ste2425 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090319/arms.jpg
> 
> anyone notice something a little strange ?
> 
> answer: there is a big black guy behind me in game


You have a gigantic guy named Tyrone behind you.


----------



## RevengE (Mar 19, 2009)

@ supreme, yes it comes out q1 2010


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Mar 20, 2009)

I won't be resizing my images that much anymore, because of the new bigger CRT Monitor i have  

Ford Racing 2, some old school


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## 3dsage (Mar 20, 2009)

Some Crysis WH (Gamer 1280x1024) textures on enthusiast


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Mar 22, 2009)

Some Infernal


----------



## RevengE (Mar 22, 2009)

Infernal was a pretty sweet game


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 22, 2009)

xRevengEx said:


> Infernal was a pretty sweet game



Worst $50 I ever spent. :shadedshu


----------



## Drizzt5 (Mar 24, 2009)

u2konline said:


> I won't be resizing my images that much anymore, because of the new bigger CRT Monitor i have
> 
> Ford Racing 2, some old school
> 
> ...


I used to have a fully working 24inch crt.

It hurted my eyez  and It was really heavy. The only problem with it now is its got an unfixable pink tint on the screen due to the wire in the back being slowly torn apart over time.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Mar 24, 2009)

*Lost planet*

What the hell have i been missing all these years? This game looks too real. 
Runs alright on my 2400HD, but should run better with my 8400gs. 











TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Worst $50 I ever spent. :shadedshu


Really? Wouldn't say its worth 50, more like 25 bucks. Its pretty good tho, nice visuals and fast gameplay. 



Drizzt5 said:


> I used to have a fully working 24inch crt.
> It hurted my eyez  and It was really heavy. The only problem with it now is its got an unfixable pink tint on the screen due to the wire in the back being slowly torn apart over time.


Didn't know they made 24 inch crt's. This 17inch is pretty nice tho. Doesn't hurt my eyes, but at 1280x1024 its really cool to look at now. 



xRevengEx said:


> Infernal was a pretty sweet game


Yep


----------



## Drizzt5 (Mar 24, 2009)

u2konline said:


> What the hell have i been missing all these years? This game looks too real.
> Runs alright on my 2400HD, but should run better with my 8400gs.
> http://www.imagenerd.com/uploads/ca4-eUVkv.jpg
> http://www.imagenerd.com/uploads/cap-OwqZd.jpg
> Didn't know they made 24 inch crt's. This 17inch is pretty nice tho. Doesn't hurt my eyes, but at 1280x1024 its really cool to look at now.



That game does look pretty sweet. I bought it on steam for like $2-5 or something crazy like that. I need to finish it.

I think you should upgrade your monitor when you start seeing OLED's out  Or maybe the really nice 120hz LCD's from samsung when they go down in price. I used to game on 17inches of pure pwnage but the experience is completely different with a huge monitor at night. And then even better with the color,brightness, and sharpness of an LCD.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Mar 24, 2009)

Drizzt5 said:


> That game does look pretty sweet. I bought it on steam for like $2-5 or something crazy like that. I need to finish it.
> 
> I think you should upgrade your monitor when you start seeing OLED's out  Or maybe the really nice 120hz LCD's from samsung when they go down in price. I used to game on 17inches of pure pwnage but the experience is completely different with a huge monitor at night. And then even better with the color,brightness, and sharpness of an LCD.



You talking about that edge of the photo? if so, thats a driver issue, believe me. I am using windows 2000 , and well using the modded ati drivers, these 9 drivers are really terrible. Switching back to the 8.12 that issue does not show up.

I do plan to buy a LCD monitor, but i am buying that for when i get my Gateway Intel Quad Core late this year:
http://www.gateway.com/systems/product/529668233.php


----------



## RevengE (Mar 24, 2009)

I didn't play anything for infernal got it for free. I agree u2 it's not worth 50 bucks but it was a fun game to play at least I enjoyed it.


----------



## Drizzt5 (Mar 24, 2009)

u2konline said:


> You talking about that edge of the photo? if so, thats a driver issue, believe me. I am using windows 2000 , and well using the modded ati drivers, these 9 drivers are really terrible. Switching back to the 8.12 that issue does not show up.
> 
> I do plan to buy a LCD monitor, but i am buying that for when i get my Gateway Intel Quad Core late this year:
> http://www.gateway.com/systems/product/529668233.php



U mean u don't build your own comp?


----------



## gerrynicol (Mar 24, 2009)

Some GTA 4 Screenies 1920 X1200 maxed out.


----------



## Deusxmachina (Mar 24, 2009)

*Lost Planet*



u2konline said:


> What the hell have i been missing all these years? This game looks too real.



Go back and check out post 94 on page four.  Heh, almost a year to the day.  "Lost Planet -- stuff blows up good."


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm thinking if you could have proper AA on GTA IV it would look so nice at that res.


----------



## gerrynicol (Mar 24, 2009)

> I'm thinking if you could have proper AA on GTA IV it would look so nice at that res.



Yeah it would it's pretty jaggy, but the gameplay is good so it makes up for it lol


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 24, 2009)

gerrynicol said:


> Yeah it would it's pretty jaggy, but the gameplay is good so it makes up for it lol



This is true mate  Hard to start the actual bloody game when it too much fun just mowing people down and causing general chaos


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 24, 2009)

HL2: episode 2


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Mar 24, 2009)

Deusxmachina said:


> Go back and check out post 94 on page four.  Heh, almost a year to the day.  "Lost Planet -- stuff blows up good."


I would think sega would make something like that, but capcom gets some kudos for making a game that looks this damn good. 



Drizzt5 said:


> U mean u don't build your own comp?


LOL nope. My P3 prebuilt from gateway, This Dell 210L Celeron 3.06ghz prebuilt , and my secondary computer the one for future future games will be another prebuilt, a gateway core quad, or is Quad core ?  

I rather just buy a prebuilt computer, that way i will be safe to know that they know what they are doing haha.


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 24, 2009)

building a computer is just gloryfied leggo, find the right bits that fit together plug em in and your set


----------



## Drizzt5 (Mar 24, 2009)

u2konline said:


> I would think sega would make something like that, but capcom gets some kudos for making a game that looks this damn good.
> 
> 
> LOL nope. My P3 prebuilt from gateway, This Dell 210L Celeron 3.06ghz prebuilt , and my secondary computer the one for future future games will be another prebuilt, a gateway core quad, or is Quad core ?
> ...





ste2425 said:


> building a computer is just gloryfied leggo, find the right bits that fit together plug em in and your set



This is so true. I can't believe you are on any comp forums and you don't build your own comp. That's like going to a lan.... and not playing any games.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 24, 2009)

Drizzt5 said:


> This is so true. I can't believe you are on any comp forums and you don't build your own comp. That's like going to a lan.... and not playing any games.



Why wouldn't he be here because he bought prebuilts. It doesn't make him any less of a member than any of us.


----------



## Drizzt5 (Mar 25, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Why wouldn't he be here because he bought prebuilts. It doesn't make him any less of a member than any of us.


I didn't say he was less of a member. I am just surprised he is such an active member on a forum like this. Normally a new person will join a forums, see all the good things that come out of building your own computer, and then upgrade if they can afford it.
I am guessing since he is buying a gateway quad core machine (doesn't mean it's expensive, they can be had on the cheap side now) that he isn't too poor, and with a proper budget he could have himself a better computer that he knows inside and out.

Building a computer is fairly easy, like ste said


> building a computer is just gloryfied leggo, find the right bits that fit together plug em in and your set


Just remember little things like thermal paste on the cpu, and try to ground yourself so you don't zap all your parts (it has never happened to me but it apparently does happen and I don't take chances) and stuff like that.
One of the funniest things you will notice is when you tell people that you built that machine over there and point to it, depending on what they know some will instantly think your a genius 


I know this is what the forums is for but I should just tell you; if you want u2konline, make a post asking for someone to help you set up a budget build PC and then help you with the questions you have while building it. If your pressed for money or want to get the most for it maybe you could reuse some parts like your current ram (i just know u have 4gb's of ddr2, nothing else), and hard drives.

/sorry off topic from thread


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 25, 2009)

Trust me drizz we've tried to convince him.


----------



## Drizzt5 (Mar 25, 2009)

ah well, his loss.


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Mar 25, 2009)

Mirrors Edge:


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 26, 2009)

Schooools out for Summer (PREY)






[/IMG]

Not as freaky as Alma but ghost children are still freaky 






[/IMG]

Cue Luke Skywalker voice "Look at the size of that thing!"






[/IMG]


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 26, 2009)

Ahh PREY that was an enjoyable game.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 26, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Ahh PREY that was an enjoyable game.



Yep, I'm enjoying it alot......It still rocks


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 26, 2009)

I really enjoyed shooting the flying spirits when you die.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Mar 26, 2009)

LifeOnMars said:


> Schooools out for Summer (PREY)
> http://i702.photobucket.com/albums/ww29/LifeOnMars79/prey2009-01-0614-12-27-68.jpg
> 
> Not as freaky as Alma but ghost children are still freaky
> ...



I never made it that far yet, prey gets kinda hard at times, when you turn upside down and have to use your arrows to move around and fight enemies at the same time. Some of the level design is really stupid in the game, but overall a very fun game.


----------



## Studabaker (Mar 26, 2009)

Look at how frikkin awesome COD4 looks






How could anyone not  this game.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 27, 2009)

Just finished Prey  Loved every minute of it, although I felt it went on just a little, too long. Would reccommend it though to anyone, like me, who had not played it yet.


----------



## dieselcat18 (Mar 27, 2009)

LifeOnMars said:


> Just finished Prey  Loved every minute of it, although I felt it went on just a little, too long. Would reccommend it though to anyone, like me, who had not played it yet.



I agree with you....I enjoyed it but also felt it went a bit long .....though considering more and more games are on the short side now days, I guess that's not such a bad thing.
When I bought Prey...it was on sale at around 20 bucks for the special edition in the metal case w/ a load of really nice extras.... 

**+*


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Mar 27, 2009)

Timeshift , Alarm Cobra Crash Time






















physx?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 27, 2009)

I can't wait to start posting screenies again once I get my 4870.

MUHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Mar 27, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I can't wait to start posting screenies again once I get my 4870.
> 
> MUHAHAHAHAHA!



I know the feeling my friend , buying a new card is always nice.  just make sure you keep it at stock settings, no OC, unless you don't get good performance in games, even tho with a  4870 you should be just fine at stock settings.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 27, 2009)

u2konline said:


> I know the feeling my friend , buying a new card is always nice.  just make sure you keep it at stock settings, no OC, unless you don't get good performance in games, even tho with a  4870 you should be just fine at stock settings.



I wish I never knew how to oc. Sometimes ignorance is bliss lol.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 27, 2009)

u2konline said:


> I know the feeling my friend , buying a new card is always nice.  just make sure you keep it at stock settings, no OC, unless you don't get good performance in games, even tho with a  4870 you should be just fine at stock settings.



Comes pre-overclocked so I don't even need to bother, but I have a condition....

_Hi my name is IC... and I'm an overclocker._


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Mar 27, 2009)

Some more Jericho


----------



## gerrynicol (Mar 27, 2009)

just picked up HL2 EP 1 and 2 today, few screenies@ 1920 X 1200 maxx.


----------



## gerrynicol (Mar 28, 2009)

Some Tom Clancy Hawx, 1920 X 1200 maxed DX10 mode


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 28, 2009)

prey is a mint game im replayin it but on the hardest settings id recommend leaving it quite a while then playing it again on the harder setting, its more challenging, you still jump coz u dnt no whats comeing again but u understand it all better


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 28, 2009)

..'Ant'.. said:


> Mirrors Edge:
> http://screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/natural/cf42a4b2764128657ba42b2188d8674b9eff31ba.png
> 
> http://screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/natural/55b6d05bca690e13064861be79f7971be28aa542.png



there seems to be too much red, why is nearly every object red?


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Mar 29, 2009)

TT2, Timeshift 










This part in that image was special. Before you get to that part, one of the guys was about to kill the guy on the left, and the guy on the left said he did not want to die, so you can pause time and i shot the first bad guy, then another came, and threw a bomb at the guy on the left, so i hit reverse time and threw the bomb back, and kept the guy on the left alive. hahaha

I might record that whole part and uploaded it soon.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 29, 2009)

Fallout 3: Operation Anchorage and The Pitt - Also some Crysis shots. Loving my 4870 SO much!


----------



## Studabaker (Mar 29, 2009)

The very rare 'dual air strike' in progress:


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 29, 2009)

> I wish I never knew how to oc. Sometimes ignorance is bliss lol.



aye same im forcing my self to stay with stock cooling just to stop myself oc ma cpu haha


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 29, 2009)

Some more CWH DX10 Gamer (custom tweaked) 1280x1024 average 35-40fps

8800gt 810/2000/2000 720B.E(x4) @ 3.6GHZ


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 29, 2009)

hey im upto that level how do you kill this really big red thing? you get that new gun then meet this really big machine whilst trying to get that case back






the red thing in the back of this pic


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 29, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> hey im upto that level how do you kill this really big red thing? you get that new gun then meet this really big machine whilst trying to get that case back



Just keep shooting it over and over and it dies.


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 30, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Just keep shooting it over and over and it dies.



Yup try to get close though


----------



## Cptnyr (Mar 30, 2009)

I wanted to blow it up


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 30, 2009)

Can't _wait_ to order my 4870. I don't know what game to take screens of first. 

Hmm....


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 30, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Can't _wait_ to order my 4870. I don't know what game to take screens of first.
> 
> Hmm....



Crysis 


ShadowFold said:


> Fallout 3: Operation Anchorage and The Pitt - Also some Crysis shots. Loving my 4870 SO much!
> http://screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/natural/d705a3c8060fc672544ae94b7b6350ed77087763.png
> http://screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/natural/6ab8424f7e0259d29fbd27ccf57e8278391502e7.png
> http://screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/natural/6b4e9415416ce8e0b1713be5d844095b1b8938d6.png
> ...


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 30, 2009)

I expect I'll be playing with the TOD settings to try and make some photo-realistic shots.


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 30, 2009)

gerrynicol said:


> just picked up HL2 EP 1 and 2 today, few screenies@ 1920 X 1200 maxx.
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y281/Gerrynicol/Sscreenies/hl22009-03-2717-32-20-25.jpg



I love this game! Alex looks funny in this shot.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Apr 3, 2009)

I am finally able to play this game at good performance, 30-60fps at 1280x1024 Max Settings. 
The Mark!


----------



## Mr.Amateur (Apr 3, 2009)

Just realized how to upload pictures (hopefully with thumbnails )


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Apr 3, 2009)

Terrorist takedown 2

http://www.imagenerd.com/uploads/53-vE47f.jpg
http://www.imagenerd.com/uploads/564-unrF5.jpg

Drome racers 

http://www.imagenerd.com/uploads/dr-gJaG2.jpg
http://www.imagenerd.com/uploads/dr1-gzPKm.jpg

Miami vice 
http://www.imagenerd.com/uploads/mgf-HbNGp.jpg

Click on the links i guess(seems to be a limit at imagenerd )


----------



## gerrynicol (Apr 3, 2009)

HL2 EP2 1920 x1200 maxx


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 3, 2009)

CWH FINALE!


----------



## gerrynicol (Apr 4, 2009)

Some more HL2 EP2


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Apr 5, 2009)

Here are some screenshots I took from Fallout 3 (very fun game if you haven't played it yet). Ton more on my xfire profile if you like these.


----------



## gerrynicol (Apr 6, 2009)

Some COD WAW, first level 1920 X1200 maxx.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Apr 7, 2009)

TRU, anti-aliasing x2, AFX16, full screen effects, Volumetric effects, 1280X1024/60HZ / (reisze to 1024x640)


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 7, 2009)

Left 4 Dead - 1920x1080 all settings max 8x AA 16x ASF 122FPS SOLID, doesn't move from there.









Oblivion - 1920x1080 all sliders max 4x AA 16x ASF HDR 60+fps indoors, 60-80 outside/oblivion realm








IN THE BUTT


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Apr 8, 2009)

Jericho high settings, ( v-sync off ) , at 1280x960, and COD4 Max Settings, with AAX2, AFX16 at 1280x960.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 8, 2009)

Left 4 Dead 1280x1024 everything on high no AA or ASF 60-80 fps


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Apr 9, 2009)

*More Jericho*


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 9, 2009)

Counter-Strike Source 1280x1024 everything on high no AA or ASF 60-120fps
Shot dead




Rest in peace in his weed




Raped


----------



## Reventon (Apr 9, 2009)

Wow, fantastic screenshots guys!

I need to whip out Fraps so I can get some rFactor and GTR Evolution screenies


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 9, 2009)

Need for speed undercover 1280x1024 medium-high no AA or ASF


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 9, 2009)

Nice bit of side boob there u2konline.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 9, 2009)

heres a screenshot of me playing on my friends alienware ALX with an 8800GTX computer.Stalker 1920x1200 everything maxed and monitor is a Dell ultrasharp 22inch:





Heres my comp playing Guild Wars 1280x1024 everything on highest:
(Bear loves me )


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Apr 9, 2009)

*Hwm/coh2*



InnocentCriminal said:


> Nice bit of side boob there u2konline.


The characters in Jericho looks IMO, the whole game reminds me of blade the movies. 

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!MAX SETTINGS!!!!!!!!!! (i am kinda shock that this game runs on xp., but it runs well, just looks weird, but man is this game fun to play )


----------



## gerrynicol (Apr 11, 2009)

coupla cool GTA 4 pics


----------



## Reventon (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey u2k, what game is that in the 3rd and 4th screenies?


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 11, 2009)

its a crysis mod


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 11, 2009)

Marineborn said:


> its a crysis mod



It isn't its SOF 3 I think not sure though.


----------



## Lethalrise750 (Apr 11, 2009)




----------



## DailymotionGamer (Apr 12, 2009)

Reventon said:


> Hey u2k, what game is that in the 3rd and 4th screenies?



Code of honor 2 , its using the fear engine.


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Apr 12, 2009)

u2konline said:


> The characters in Jericho looks IMO, the whole game reminds me of blade the movies.
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!MAX SETTINGS!!!!!!!!!! (i am kinda shock that this game runs on xp., but it runs well, just looks weird, but man is this game fun to play )
> 
> ...



LOL, I totally used to play that game!


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Apr 12, 2009)

Old school games kick butt man. I have like 430 pc games sitting right next to me, so i have alot of those old games. One of my best games i own is Turok 2, and i need to install it again and finish it. I never did complete the game yet.


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 12, 2009)

u2konline i used to belive you about your specs but no way can your pc handle games like that

i have a x2 4200 and a 8600gt in my old 939 system your whacks it to bits, if your only putting the detail up for screenies but its not playable then that i understnad but no way can a pentium 3 and a 8400 produce full max settings like those screenies

im not mocking or anything i just find it hard to belive now after your recent screenshots, if your pc is like that when you upgrade it dosnt add up i mean a modern system is only slightly better than what you have according to those screens


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## Reventon (Apr 12, 2009)

What about the screenshots Lethal posted? Those are astounding. Looks like two different games though, 1st picture looks like a different game than the 2nd and 3rd. Those two look like Mirror.


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 12, 2009)

> u2konline i used to belive you about your specs but no way can your pc handle games like that
> 
> i have a x2 4200 and a 8600gt in my old 939 system your whacks it to bits, if your only putting the detail up for screenies but its not playable then that i understnad but no way can a pentium 3 and a 8400 produce full max settings like those screenies
> 
> ...



yea but he gets like 2-15 fps at those settings, personally i do believe him i mean the recomended spec for games to run is a load of bull an old hardware often performs better then people say but i do belieeve he can run games like that at that spec but with a very very low fps


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 12, 2009)

and this is what happens to ur system when downloading automatic updates for xp and gaming my rig froze, then i had to use task manager to get back to windows but then it kept doing that so dnt let your xp download updates when gaming


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Apr 12, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> and this is what happens to ur system when downloading automatic updates for xp and gaming my rig froze, then i had to use task manager to get back to windows but then it kept doing that so dnt let your xp download updates when gaming


I have all that firewall/update mess turn off , its a waste of time IMO. 



MilkyWay said:


> u2konline i used to believe you about your specs but no way can your pc handle games like that
> 
> i have a x2 4200 and a 8600gt in my old 939 system your whacks it to bits, if your only putting the detail up for screenies but its not playable then that i understnad but no way can a pentium 3 and a 8400 produce full max settings like those screenies
> im not mocking or anything i just find it hard to belive now after your recent screenshots, if your pc is like that when you upgrade it dosnt add up i mean a modern system is only slightly better than what you have according to those screens



Well video cards really does push your CPU more. But you have to keep in mind, for example Crysis at 1280x1024 , AAX2, at high to medium settings, i only get between 2-10fps. But the game is playable at 1280x1024 , NO AA, at medium to low or all medium , i get between 13-20 or 16-24fps. Not bad for a P3, but overall terrible overall. Most other games plays just fine at max or near max settings, depending on what the game is. My P3 is not too bad , it plays games from the past up until 2008 just fine , depending on the game.


----------



## KainXS (Apr 12, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> u2konline i used to belive you about your specs but no way can your pc handle games like that
> 
> i have a x2 4200 and a 8600gt in my old 939 system your whacks it to bits, if your only putting the detail up for screenies but its not playable then that i understnad but no way can a pentium 3 and a 8400 produce full max settings like those screenies
> 
> im not mocking or anything i just find it hard to belive now after your recent screenshots, if your pc is like that when you upgrade it dosnt add up i mean a modern system is only slightly better than what you have according to those screens



don't forget 512mb this is why I said lol in the other thread u2k, you say your system performs better than peoples systems with 4x better hardware in certain games, I don't believe it either..


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Apr 13, 2009)

TRL 1280x760(widescreen), water water reflections on, reflections on, full screen AAX2, Next Generation content, solid 18-80fps, very smooth.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 13, 2009)

CSS 1280x1024 everything maxed no AA or antisopic
Red Joker?:




my first airstrike on cod 4 lol:


----------



## Ongaku (Apr 13, 2009)

Man, I want a widescreen monitor  I got my heart set on a 22" 

Oblivion @ 1280x1024, everything maxed, Bloom, 4xAA, 8xAF, .ini tweaks, and super high resolution face textures 






once I get a better graphics card I'm getting Qarl's Texture Pack and all that crazy goodness


----------



## KainXS (Apr 13, 2009)

oblivion is one hell of a game, even though its old now with all the mods you can make it look new

why not use rens hair pack


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Apr 13, 2009)

Hey now, be careful with Qarl's Texture Pack, with 512mb of vram it could be lethal. 

Also, here is a screenshot from installing sp2 rc for Vista 64 bit :


----------



## Ongaku (Apr 13, 2009)

ah Kain...I don't like ANY of the hairstyle mods that are out for Oblivion...although there are a few about right now that one modder is creating that is actually medieval style hair! It's a miracle! I am so sick of seeing 8 million hair mods that are Asian and/or anime style...this is Oblivion not god damn Naruto...same goes for the clothing...I only wish I had the patience to learn how to use Blender or some other 3D rendering program and make clothing myself...I was lucky to find that outfit she's wearing now...

/rant

Sorry...I'm super lore nuts with the Elder Scrolls series...so I don't use about 3/4 of the mods out there. lol

yeah...I'm waiting until I get my bf's 3870 when he upgrades to new card to use QTP, I already get a bit of a bog down because every NPC younger than 30 has 4096x4096 facial textures and bodies 

oh wtf lol...I had to read your screenie twice to realise what it said


----------



## r9 (Apr 13, 2009)

Some screens from the last BOSS fight on Dark Sector.
Great game I must say. Many will argue. Controls could be better graphics could be better animation could be better. But if all would be perfect what are we going to wait for.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Apr 14, 2009)

What performance do you get R9


----------



## L|NK|N (Apr 14, 2009)




----------



## WhiteNoise (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## DailymotionGamer (Apr 16, 2009)

Crysis


----------



## RevengE (Apr 16, 2009)

LiNKiN said:


> http://www.gamershell.com/static/screenshots/12876/394930_full.jpg
> http://www.gamershell.com/static/screenshots/12876/394928_full.jpg



is there a Saw game coming out?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 16, 2009)

The Bots army 




Tri-city world map


----------



## r9 (Apr 16, 2009)

u2konline said:


> What performance do you get R9



I haven`t run fraps to check. But it runs very smooth I will try later.


----------



## Ongaku (Apr 16, 2009)

sweet  

here's a smile from Illiana


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Apr 17, 2009)

GTA SA, this is kinda like my first time playing this game and its fun too.  
I love riding bikes. I don't believe you collect those hidden packages anymore tho. 









I got killed mins later lol


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 17, 2009)

u2konline said:


> GTA SA, this is kinda like my first time playing this game and its fun too.
> I love riding bikes. I don't believe you collect those hidden packages anymore tho.
> 
> http://www.imagenerd.com/uploads/gta55-Cah8H.jpg
> ...



Its not hidden packages anymore its horseshoes gangtags photo oppertunities and oysters.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Apr 17, 2009)

Jericho*1280x1024(resize to 1024x640) / Conspiracy: Weapons of Mass Destruction(resize 1024x640)


----------



## jimmyme (Apr 17, 2009)

WhiteNoise said:


> http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g307/lubetek/Louchar_picture002.jpg
> http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g307/lubetek/Louchar_picture016.jpg
> 
> http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g307/lubetek/Louchar_picture027.jpg



What game is White playing?


----------



## Azazel (Apr 17, 2009)

jimmyme said:


> What game is White playing?



that is Age of conan

there is a 7 day trial if you want to emmm....try it


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## Azazel (Apr 17, 2009)

is wanted any good?


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 17, 2009)

Azazel said:


> is wanted any good?



Its funny but the gameplay is very linear. I'd recommend it to someone who is stupid so I'd say don't get it.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Apr 19, 2009)

*Jericho*













LOL i never get tired of playing this game. I haven't completed it yet tho, but i will when i get my new rig monday. 
At the moment, just playing a few levels.


----------



## exon1 (Apr 19, 2009)

WhiteNoise said:


> http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g307/lubetek/Louchar_picture002.jpg
> 
> http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g307/lubetek/Louchar_picture016.jpg
> 
> http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g307/lubetek/Louchar_picture027.jpg



Is that Guild Wars? It looks very nice, reminds me a lot of Lineage II... damn I miss those days so much!

Anyhow, pic related with the thread.


----------



## hat (Apr 19, 2009)

^^almost hurts my eyes


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 19, 2009)

Does Age of Conan scale with Crossfire/multi-core CPU's well? I've been wanting to try it, but it looks very graphically demanding.


----------



## r9 (Apr 20, 2009)

u2konline said:


> http://www.imagenerd.com/uploads/fas-ETlRh.jpg
> http://www.imagenerd.com/uploads/fas1-qulLS.jpg
> http://www.imagenerd.com/uploads/fas2-eRNLb.jpg
> LOL i never get tired of playing this game. I haven't completed it yet tho, but i will when i get my new rig monday.
> At the moment, just playing a few levels.



Great screens from a great game.


----------



## olithereal (Apr 20, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Does Age of Conan scale with Crossfire/multi-core CPU's well? I've been wanting to try it, but it looks very graphically demanding.



I'v been wanting to try it as well. I heard that now with all the patch and stuff the game is really good.

If you decide to try it, let me know, could do together.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Apr 22, 2009)

(jericho) (terrorist takedown2)


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Apr 23, 2009)

UT3 1280X960 MAX Settings, Post Processing vivid. / Harley Davidson 1280x1024 medium settings, no AA, Bloom, blur on.


----------



## troyrae360 (Apr 23, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Does Age of Conan scale with Crossfire/multi-core CPU's well? I've been wanting to try it, but it looks very graphically demanding.



age of conan is very graphically demanding, especially when running dx10.
if you want ive got a trial code that came with the game, it gives you 7days free play.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Apr 23, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Does Age of Conan scale with Crossfire/multi-core CPU's well? I've been wanting to try it, but it looks very graphically demanding.



Yes! I'm running two 4870's and a dual core cpu and my fps go as high as 220. The lowest I've seen while playing is around 70fps. I'm usually sitting around 150 though. I play the game with everything maxed out and at 1920x1080. The game supports DX10 in beta mode but I do have issues with it and textures soI don't run DX10. The game looks and runs beautifully on my rig. Never any slow down. I am running my E8600 at 4.32GHz though and I have 8GB of ram and two 4870 1Gb cards in CF.



olithereal said:


> I'v been wanting to try it as well. I heard that now with all the patch and stuff the game is really good.
> 
> If you decide to try it, let me know, could do together.




You are correct! The game has been completely turned around. Its a blast! If you decide to try it out and play on a PvE server; you should consider the server SET. I can help you guys out.


----------



## Studabaker (Apr 23, 2009)

I just wrecked so hardcore:







OMG what pwnage.


----------



## exon1 (Apr 23, 2009)

Photoshoop!  xD


----------



## olithereal (Apr 23, 2009)

WhiteNoise said:


> You are correct! The game has been completely turned around. Its a blast! If you decide to try it out and play on a PvE server; you should consider the server SET. I can help you guys out.



I just finished downloading Fileplanet's 14 day trial, unzipping it right now.

I'll create a character and such tonight but I gotta go work @ 5:30.


Can you do any type of PvP on a PvE server, is it like WoW, or there is no PvP at all?


----------



## AsRock (Apr 23, 2009)

chris89 said:


> got to say the best two 'Realistic' Combat flight sims are. IL 2 Sturmovik (the screens are on a full lock sever, but with externals on) And Lock On espeically Black Shark



Here's some quick DCS BS screenie's although not that great as this 7900 cannot handle the game. Waiting for the 58xx's .

BTW all those buttons are usable. Check out the vid on youtube about the startup of the black shark lol.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Apr 23, 2009)

olithereal said:


> I just finished downloading Fileplanet's 14 day trial, unzipping it right now.
> 
> I'll create a character and such tonight but I gotta go work @ 5:30.
> 
> ...




Yeah they have PvP on the PvE server. there are whole areas set aside for it. I have not experienced it yet myself though and if you join a PvE server you will not experience it either for awhile I think. Its more end game I think or at least high level anyway.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 23, 2009)




----------



## DailymotionGamer (Apr 24, 2009)

1280x960/Very high shader settings, texture at high settings, AFX4, no AA(20-40)
This game is real fun, but i have a question, how do you save in the game?


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 24, 2009)

There is no save option. It only takes 30-60 minutes to beat a campaign depending on the difficulty.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Apr 24, 2009)

I was talking about in offline single player mode


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 24, 2009)

Yes there is no save feature


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Apr 24, 2009)

That sucks, guess i will have to play through each level lol. This bring back memories of old genesis games haha. I think i may become obsessed with this game tho, its that good. Plays good too, doesn't seem demanding at all. I have the game at those settings and i get between 20-40 all the time. This is with my 2400HD too. 

Anyways, thanks for the info.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 24, 2009)

If you ever get online my steam ID is Slaughterous if you wanna play some time.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 24, 2009)

u2konline said:


> 1280x960/Very high shader settings, texture at high settings, AFX4, no AA(20-40)
> This game is real fun, but i have a question, how do you save in the game?
> 
> http://f.imagehost.org/0609/fxz4.jpg
> ...



You cant save there is no point because you wish.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Apr 24, 2009)

godfather 2 best game i played in a while, graphics arnt to good but hey i dont care its fun


----------



## gerrynicol (Apr 24, 2009)

FO3 1920 X 1200 maxxed


----------



## Reventon (Apr 24, 2009)

Holy crap those look awesome! Great graphics!

Here's some of my own. No post-processing on any of these.

Some of me testing with the Red Bull Renault at the Nordschliefe VLN layout, and then testing the Audi R8 at the same layout. The quality isn't great on any of the shots though as they were reduced in size.






*Here's me spinning out during testing *


----------



## Whilhelm (Apr 24, 2009)

Are those shots from rFactor?


----------



## Reventon (Apr 24, 2009)

Yeah, with the Nordschliefe Endurance layout from VLN 2005.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Apr 24, 2009)

Jericho/DMC4 Max Settings, NO AA


----------



## gerrynicol (Apr 25, 2009)

Crysis Warhead 1920 X 1200 max settings,


----------



## Reventon (Apr 25, 2009)

Those are great screenshots guys. However, I must ask what you guys use to take your screenshots? They don't seem to be of the best quality.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 25, 2009)

Reventon said:


> Those are great screenshots guys. However, I must ask what you guys use to take your screenshots? They don't seem to be of the best quality.



I use Xfire
http://www.xfire.com/profile/ShadowV3
http://www.xfire.com/screenshots/shadowv3/


----------



## Reventon (Apr 25, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I use Xfire
> http://www.xfire.com/profile/ShadowV3
> http://www.xfire.com/screenshots/shadowv3/



I use Fraps I have it saved as a .png and as you can see from my screenshots the quality is good. Always make sure it saves as a .png and not a .jpg, .png is much higher quality.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Apr 26, 2009)

Cobra 11 Nitro , Hellgate London/ Jericho.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 27, 2009)

*Without nvidia's ambient occlusion*




*With nvidia's ambient occlusion*


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 27, 2009)

You used the same screen shot. Or does it really make absolutely no difference


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 27, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> You used the same screen shot. Or does it really make absolutely no difference



The differences are very subtle but add alot to the picture when you see it on full screen. Save them then flick between and see the difference.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 27, 2009)

That's what I did. They even have the same file name..
nvm you changed it


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 27, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> That's what I did. They even have the same file name..
> nvm you changed it



Didn't change anything.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 27, 2009)

I honestly can't see any difference, I thought it only worked with a few games anyway?


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 27, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I honestly can't see any difference, I thought it only worked with a few games anyway?



Mostly source and a few others. It gives you a list. Coh there is fuck all difference. L4D is quite a big difference at least to me anyway.


----------



## olithereal (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 27, 2009)

Crysis 1280x1024 DX10(wasn't surpose to be lol) Medium-High no AA or anisopic


----------



## douglatins (Apr 27, 2009)

Studabaker said:


> I just wrecked so hardcore:
> 
> http://img511.imageshack.us/img511/51/shot0065.jpg
> 
> OMG what pwnage.



I had do many scores better than that i just stoped screenshoting, and caring really... Not that you are not any good, just i´m godly


----------



## mcloughj (Apr 28, 2009)

*Crysis Pile'o'bodies*

Had a laugh this evening as the AI ran all these victims into my sights one by one. It was especially amusing as later on my new victims started tripping over the bodies of their comrades.

http://bayimg.com/image/bapcoaabf.jpg


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Apr 28, 2009)

douglatins said:


> I had do many scores better than that i just stoped screenshoting, and caring really... Not that you are not any good, just i´m godly



We should play sometime.  Although I have sorta moved on to COD5, but here are some cod4's (aircavalry):


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 28, 2009)

my first score:




3 or 5th attempt:




Highest i ever got was 40 or something before a match ends,heres COD:WaW
long arse game xD:


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Apr 29, 2009)

Warhead Enthusiast to gamer settings. / L4D , i played L4D for 3 hours str last night, longest i played any game since jericho. I love when you use the pipe bomb and all the zombies go running for it.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## chris89 (Apr 29, 2009)

Im the Third Plane in at an angle.

A friends screenshot/ editing.





Flying for the USSR against the Evil Luftwafer.

IL2: 1946 on UKded 2 Server & Teamspeak is masivly recommened.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Apr 30, 2009)

Random shots


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh knows bill D:


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Apr 30, 2009)

I luv l4d , about to play some in a min or too. Love those pipe bombs


----------



## DrPepper (May 1, 2009)

Me too can't find a decent game though.


----------



## MRCL (May 1, 2009)

I love the Crysis BlueSky Mod


----------



## DailymotionGamer (May 1, 2009)

MRCL said:


> I love the Crysis BlueSky Mod
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090430/ScreenShot0005.jpg



Looks amazing


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 1, 2009)

u2konline said:


> Looks amazing



I agree.

Anymore shots?


----------



## DailymotionGamer (May 1, 2009)

Alpha prime, max settings, 1280x960. 40-75fps. YAY! Feels a little too fast at times, i end up dying alot lol


----------



## MRCL (May 1, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I agree.
> 
> Anymore shots?



Soon. My vacation starts today, so I got plenty o' time to play. THis was the best shot out of the couple I made just to check it out.


----------



## MRCL (May 1, 2009)

Okay, heres some more. I won't play for real with those settings tho. That HDR overkill blinds me


----------



## DrPepper (May 1, 2009)

Hmm those crysis shots are too bloomy for my liking  Looks worse tbh.


----------



## MRCL (May 1, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Hmm those crysis shots are too bloomy for my liking  Looks worse tbh.



Thas why I didn't play any further than the last shot.

I'll post some later on without the BlueSky mod.


----------



## DrPepper (May 1, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Thas why I didn't play any further than the last shot.
> 
> I'll post some later on without the BlueSky mod.



Since I noticed you have xfire 4890 I have to say 16XAA


----------



## MRCL (May 1, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Since I noticed you have xfire 4890 I have to say 16XAA



I did that^^

Here's "normal" Crysis with everything on very high.





































AAAW that ammo full box now really shouldn't be there:shadedshu
I know shitload of Crysis pics but it just looks so damn fine


----------



## DrPepper (May 1, 2009)

My god thats amazing


----------



## ShadowFold (May 1, 2009)

What's THE best Crysis optimization mod? For the original please. I have warhead installed but I don't like it as much.
Looking for maximum playability(40+FPS) while still maintaining a nice visual experience for 1920x1080.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (May 2, 2009)

Is that mod for crysis only or warhead too, because i don't own the full version of crysis yet(plan to buy soon tho, its only 20 bucks at gamestop) but i have warhead and i would like to use that mod.


----------



## MRCL (May 2, 2009)

u2konline said:


> Is that mod for crysis only or warhead too, because i don't own the full version of crysis yet(plan to buy soon tho, its only 20 bucks at gamestop) but i have warhead and i would like to use that mod.



Check it out:
http://www.crymod.com/thread.php?threadid=43809

Says it should work with Warhead.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (May 3, 2009)

Thanks, photos laters


----------



## Frizz (May 3, 2009)

Here's a few screen shots of Velvet Assassin .. 1920x1080 all max settings, this game is very very sexy in its own way lol.

















and here is me owning in Crysis Wars


----------



## exon1 (May 3, 2009)

ITT: Bloom raep.

Wot! Velvet Assassin looks just like Splinter Cell! I have to search the demo or something ^.^


----------



## Frizz (May 3, 2009)

exon1 said:


> ITT: Bloom raep.
> 
> Wot! Velvet Assassin looks just like Splinter Cell! I have to search the demo or something ^.^



Its not as flexible as splinter cell really... its not that great at all but the visuals are awesome.


----------



## exon1 (May 3, 2009)

Dang!

Here goes a pic: (quite bad quality, soz)






Almost everything maxed out, playing at about 40fps.


----------



## ste2425 (May 3, 2009)

wat is that sorry?


----------



## exon1 (May 3, 2009)

My pic is of STALKER Clear Sky*


----------



## imperialreign (May 4, 2009)

thought I'd break up the monotony of Crysis screenshots (really, this thread should just be renamed the Crysis screenshot thread  )


Finally got around to checking out the Cryostasis demo - DX10 maxed:


----------



## ShadowFold (May 4, 2009)

How did you get it running


----------



## imperialreign (May 4, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> How did you get it running



not too sure - it just seemed to work alright.  Full AA/AF as far as I can tell as well, at 1920x1200.

Demo only runs on Vista, though - I couldn't get it to run in XP.

It somehow even manages to run PhysX - although it comes at a major performance hit when those effects take place . . . when there's no "PhysX" features running, it's actually smoother than having it disabled.


I ran across some info, though - the game doesn't seem multi-core enabled.  You could try to Alt+Tab out and set the affinity . . . I didn't have to, but it might help.


----------



## dieselcat18 (May 4, 2009)

imperialreign said:


> thought I'd break up the monotony of Crysis screenshots (really, this thread should just be renamed the Crysis screenshot thread  )
> 
> I agree...far too much Crysis....
> 
> ...


----------



## Hysteria (May 4, 2009)

My current MMO that I've been playing for over 2 years now.

Fantastic looker & getting better with age..... Lord Of The Rings Online (LOTRO)

All shots taken on either 8800GTS 640mb or 4870 512mb, DX10 @ 1680 x 1050 16:10. 16x Anistropic Filtering, 8 x AA


----------



## mlee49 (May 4, 2009)

Dr. Pepper can you throw up some screen shots of your avvy, HAWX?  I'm sure theres some amazing widescreen shots in that game.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (May 4, 2009)

Nice screens, Hysteria, all of them look good, but number 6 looks the best.  I can use some of them for wallpaper  

Finally got around to install the demo of the new delta force 1280x960 max 20-30


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (May 4, 2009)

lol lets go with shit MMO XD
Runescape MoFos
XD
2560x1024


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 4, 2009)

Pyscho: "hello my name is pyscho and i have a ugly face ready to shoot you" Crysis 1280x1024 Medium-High setting



enjoying the scenery COD:WaW 1280x1024 AA x4 texture all on High,all settings turned on





Left 4 dead 1280x1024 everything on maxed setting with AA 4x and anisopic x16
Lots of guns XD




My gold award time for first time


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 4, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Check it out:
> http://www.crymod.com/thread.php?threadid=43809
> 
> Says it should work with Warhead.



Say would that work on my system with DX9 and medium-high settings??


----------



## oli_ramsay (May 4, 2009)




----------



## exon1 (May 4, 2009)

Now that's a nice score


----------



## oli_ramsay (May 4, 2009)

hehe thanks, I just felt like bragging


----------



## Mr.Amateur (May 5, 2009)

oli_ramsay said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090504/pl_goldrush0023.jpg



 How long did it take for you to accumulate that much?  

I'd hate to be against you, but love to play as a comrade


----------



## DailymotionGamer (May 7, 2009)

Some warhead using a nice visual mod


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 7, 2009)

Cod:Waw enter the warzone people =p:


----------



## DailymotionGamer (May 8, 2009)

Some El matador baby! ( Better then Max Payne? You bet )


----------



## ShadowFold (May 8, 2009)




----------



## sapetto (May 9, 2009)

So i was playing GTA 4 and spotted a new car - maybe a pickup


----------



## ShadowFold (May 9, 2009)

Haven't played CoD4 in about a year, pretty good for warming up


----------



## exon1 (May 9, 2009)

What time did you manage to get at the crane? ^^
14m 27s here ^,^


----------



## DrPepper (May 9, 2009)

26 minutes and 36 seconds.


----------



## exon1 (May 10, 2009)

WAT XD
That's impossible on that map lol xD


----------



## DrPepper (May 10, 2009)

exon1 said:


> WAT XD
> That's impossible on that map lol xD



orly


----------



## DailymotionGamer (May 13, 2009)




----------



## chris89 (May 15, 2009)

Here are some from Killing Floor. All from the level 'Manor'





Using 9mm





Using 9mm





Using 9mm





Using Lever Action Rifle, Red things are from a 'siren' attack.





Duel Handcannons, and destroying these spider type thingys.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 16, 2009)

*Killing Floor - 1920x1080 8x AA 16x ASF, everything on Highest*


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 16, 2009)

Die bots!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (May 17, 2009)

Thought I'd upload some Far Cry 2 shota I've taken recently...






... well, the rest keep failing to upload.  :shadedshu


----------



## kingkongtol (May 17, 2009)

rainmastaaa...


----------



## DrPepper (May 17, 2009)

kingkongtol said:


> http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/6025/sbk0901.jpg
> rainmastaaa...



Thats quite cool. Never seen a game like that.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (May 17, 2009)

Warhead


----------



## ste2425 (May 17, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> Die bots!
> http://screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/natural/ba651dbc910428fea5afcb5f5ccd8ad2340b1f77.png



arrrrrr horror he's left handed!!!!!!!


----------



## ShadowFold (May 17, 2009)




----------



## ste2425 (May 17, 2009)

is that an online thing? like left 4 dead


----------



## IINexusII (May 17, 2009)

dead horse in warhead




prince of persia




unreal tournament 3




mirrors edge


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 19, 2009)




----------



## ste2425 (May 19, 2009)

haha thats great u just need those pink heart sunglasses


----------



## Skywalker12345 (May 19, 2009)

and a ripped wifebeater


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 19, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> haha thats great u just need those pink heart sunglasses



You mean the star sunglasses from T3?


----------



## MilkyWay (May 19, 2009)




----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 19, 2009)

What game is that? All I can think by the looks is Judge Dredd


----------



## olithereal (May 20, 2009)

Mass Effect I believe.

Some pics from an other great RPG...been playing like mad lately, this is my second career in a row lol, this time with different paths for a new ending.


----------



## ste2425 (May 21, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> You mean the star sunglasses from T3?
> 
> http://www.filmdope.com/Gallery/ActorsS/15489-26130.gif



thats the ones haha


----------



## AsRock (May 22, 2009)

BIOSHOCK END



GTA 4




GTA 4 Car damage




Wife wanted see Megaton dead this time around lol.











NWN 2 MOTB ( OUCH )




COH OF


----------



## DailymotionGamer (May 29, 2009)

First time playing, and runs good on my 2400HD


----------



## ShadowFold (May 29, 2009)

TF2 on lowish settings when I had to use my HD 3300 lol









Unreal Tournament 3: PhysX on all on the highest settings


----------



## DrPepper (May 29, 2009)




----------



## ShadowFold (May 29, 2009)

That last shot looks badass for how much I hate the sniper


----------



## DrPepper (May 29, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> That last shot looks badass for how much I hate the sniper



I know I hate the name in the way though  I dunno who that guy is it but it is supercool


----------



## gerrynicol (May 29, 2009)

Silent assassin:


----------



## DailymotionGamer (May 31, 2009)

L4D Max Settings at 1280x1024.
I save all images in fraps using PNG, they quality is way better.


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 31, 2009)

some creepy monster that jumped right into me on cryostasis 
1280x1024 medium-high with physx enabled.




i pretty much like this new score i got on cod 4 :3


----------



## ste2425 (May 31, 2009)

oooo ur at the begining wait to you get a bit further and this spider thing try's to eat you....


----------



## ste2425 (Jun 1, 2009)

you walk down here




then this fucker jumps on you
oooo but i aint spoiling it


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Jun 2, 2009)

Outrun


----------



## KainXS (Jun 2, 2009)

Im gonna start playin oblivion again


----------



## chris89 (Jun 2, 2009)

Well im the one on the right (on runway) then on the (Right on head on shots) left back in formation. Then the one going head to head with a Foker Wolf 190A6/A8 All i can say Hawker Tempest Won


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Jun 4, 2009)




----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 4, 2009)




----------



## olithereal (Jun 4, 2009)

For the Horde!! 

Gotta have a point to this post so:


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Jun 4, 2009)

Here is more warhead photos


----------



## johnspack (Jun 4, 2009)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v164/Phas3e/BARON_1.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v164/Phas3e/BARON_2.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v164/Phas3e/BARON_3.jpg
Some screenshots of an Albatros DIII in flight in IL2 Sturmovich:1946
Not super hi-res or anything,  but I'll bet you don't see stuff like this too often!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 4, 2009)

Miss my Orc Warr


----------



## chris89 (Jun 4, 2009)

johnspack said:


> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v164/Phas3e/BARON_1.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v164/Phas3e/BARON_2.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v164/Phas3e/BARON_3.jpg
> Some screenshots of an Albatros DIII in flight in IL2 Sturmovich:1946
> Not super hi-res or anything,  but I'll bet you don't see stuff like this too often!




Nice really looking forward to that mod to come out  Got to post some more Il2 ones from ops online with other peeps


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 6, 2009)

managed to get saren to commit suicide so that he didnt use the mass effect gate if you dont you have to fight him then his dead body, only this time just the body

also saved the council and choose the captain as the human represntative

ah what a game i really wish it was longer 

EDIT: AA and AF in game are so much better with the 186.08 nvidia beta drivers, maybe it was broke in the last drivers i had but you can tell from the screen shot that even without forced AA or AF it looks nice


----------



## Reventon (Jun 6, 2009)

Those are some disgustingly good graphics.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 6, 2009)

Owned by dual screens and funky TPU capture mechanics 

edit: Anyone know why TPU capture does this?


----------



## Reventon (Jun 6, 2009)

i can haz ur paly pl0x?


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 6, 2009)

Reventon said:


> i can haz ur paly pl0x?



Haha, you should see the shit I have stashed away in my bank too.... Some t2, t3, 7/8 T6(Never got the t6 helm, I had illidans), full T7, and partial T8 now..

But my account expires in 24hrs


----------



## Reventon (Jun 6, 2009)

So then you can give it to meh.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 6, 2009)

whats with the mmo screen shots?
i think this page needs some x wing vs tie fighter shots if i can get it working


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 6, 2009)

Oldie, too bad I didn't have any gear shots, but check out that fat crit, poor rogue. I didn't have enrage or deathwish up and was only self buffed, would have almost been a 3k normal hit with those up, pretty wicked for level 60 days.








MilkyWay said:


> whats with the mmo screen shots?



They are video games?


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 6, 2009)

no the mmo shots arte just random to me as i though everyone was into more hardcore games. for some reason i got the impression everyone was past world of warcraft

does fallout 3 have a frame rate cap because it seems to hover at 61fps jumps from like 58-62fps sometimes

also promise today i will try and see if i can get some x wing vs tie fighter shots


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 6, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> no the mmo shots arte just random to me as i though everyone was into more hardcore games. for some reason i got the impression everyone was past world of warcraft



I also thought everyone else was past gloating over pretty graphics and shitty gameplay/storylines 



1Kurgan1 said:


> Oldie, too bad I didn't have any gear shots, but check out that fat crit, poor rogue. I didn't have enrage or deathwish up and was only self buffed, would have almost been a 3k normal hit with those up, pretty wicked for level 60 days.



nice, now in my Block Value gear I can te ~3500Bv, which gives me nice 13/14k crits.

Its kinda funny in pvp. Slap. Slap. Slap. CRIT. dead.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 6, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> no the mmo shots arte just random to me as i though everyone was into more hardcore games. for some reason i got the impression everyone was past world of warcraft
> 
> does fallout 3 have a frame rate cap because it seems to hover at 61fps jumps from like 58-62fps sometimes
> 
> ...


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 6, 2009)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> I also thought everyone else was past gloating over pretty graphics and shitty gameplay/storylines
> 
> 
> 
> ...



me gloat never


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 6, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> no the mmo shots arte just random to me as i though everyone was into more hardcore games. for some reason i got the impression everyone was past world of warcraft



All the shots in here are random there isn't a theme, wow is about as hardcore as it gets if you really get into it (im not anymore), and the subscriber number keeps growing. Either way a screenshot is a screenshot 



Dippyskoodlez said:


> nice, now in my Block Value gear I can te ~3500Bv, which gives me nice 13/14k crits.
> 
> Its kinda funny in pvp. Slap. Slap. Slap. CRIT. dead.



Yeah prot setups hit hard now, especially pallys. I have my account active, I don't play my Orc warr now, he hasn't been played since december, I was the first DPS warr with Armageddon and T7.5 shoulders, was fun to play then since no one was that geared. Did some arena, if there wasn't a DK/Healer or Rogue/Healer I would just charge WW and the other teams healer would be dead.


----------



## richjordan255 (Jun 6, 2009)

awesome


----------



## erocker (Jun 7, 2009)

Here's a HD YouTube video I made of Race Driver GRID max settings with the Ultra High mod.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yTw7Yz6FQZk

Encoded with AVIVO video converter MPEG-2 720p


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 7, 2009)

That's a freaking sweet video erocker, but you should live up to your name and whack on a kick ass soundtrack. Like Madman by Silverchair - that'd fit.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jun 7, 2009)

here is my deathknight from pvp server thunderlord, my toons name is coercive


----------



## erocker (Jun 7, 2009)

Here's the Boss 302, same settings: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DIInBgCRtbY

I'm going to try taking a video with motion blur off and see how that looks.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jun 7, 2009)

my Braid


----------



## ste2425 (Jun 7, 2009)

thats some sweet drivin u got goin on there can u get capri's though?


----------



## erocker (Jun 7, 2009)

Capri?  Here's a Supra doing some touge to Dethklok.  Video quality isn't as good as the others since I added the music.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wU5lrz109ew


----------



## ste2425 (Jun 7, 2009)

you dont no what a ford capri is?!?!?!? HEITHEN!!!!!!


----------



## erocker (Jun 7, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> you dont no what a ford capri is?!?!?!? HEITHEN!!!!!!



Um.. You are the HEATHEN for confusing a Ford for a Mercury. Capri's are Mercury.  The made one after the Mustang on the Fox chassis in the 80's.  After that they made a pile of junk that looked like a Pontiac Fiero.


----------



## ste2425 (Jun 7, 2009)

i never confused it man i asked if you can get them on that game


----------



## erocker (Jun 7, 2009)

Nah, they just weren't that popular.  I though they looked pretty cool though the rear end was different.  The only Mustangs available in the game are a 1970 Boss 302 and a 2008 Mustang GTR. I'm uploading a sweet race where I take down two '09 Dodge Challengers with a 1970 AAR Cuda. (I played dirty.)


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 8, 2009)

Yeah don't think there will be any games ever with a Capri in it, although I personally think the Fox Body Capri's look far better than the Stangs. I had a crack at buying one for $1700 that was pretty well built when I was in highschool, I passed like a fool and another kid in my grade picked it up and it tossed down 400hp at the wheels :/ $1700... gah! Anyways, here's some screenies.


----------



## Reventon (Jun 8, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah don't think there will be any games ever with a Capri in it, although I personally think the Fox Body Capri's look far better than the Stangs. I had a crack at buying one for $1700 that was pretty well built when I was in highschool, I passed like a fool and another kid in my grade picked it up and it tossed down 400hp at the wheels :/ $1700... gah! Anyways, here's some screenies.
> 
> http://screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/large/6d1d36dd4aef4b323ec47fe9a531d11b4332632f.jpg
> 
> ...



Get rFactor noob. A Capri mod was just released.


----------



## erocker (Jun 8, 2009)

Cuda AAR. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZp_CN1k5dQ


----------



## reverze (Jun 8, 2009)

exodusprime1337 said:


> here is my deathknight from pvp server thunderlord, my toons name is coercive
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090607/WoWScrnShot_060709_064430.jpg



Thunderlord. Good times!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 8, 2009)

Reventon said:


> Get rFactor noob. A Capri mod was just released.



A scooter could be modded into a game, what I meant is released, what someone mods is a completely different thing. Heck I bet some racing game has a mod where you can race around as Darth Vader (first name that came to my mind), thats why it's called a mod. And to keep track of every single mod for every single game on top of that, not something that can be done, especially when someone doesn't even play that game, lol.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 8, 2009)

GO FORTH, GO FORTH AND DIE!

Nice one erocker!



Think I'll be installing Grid tonight.


----------



## chris89 (Jun 9, 2009)

Some from KF after a bug with the Grenades and Flamethrower crashing the game was fixed.

As a Medic (only 500 heal points from L4 now)

Note get terrible frames with crossfire on for some reason :S





Only one Fleshpound not so bad...





I am royal and truely..... Nearly survived until i got caught by a Chainsaw guy.

And a friends Screenshot.





Shows how doomed i am. Dual Headcannons and a Bullpup.


----------



## dieselcat18 (Jun 10, 2009)

johnspack said:


> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v164/Phas3e/BARON_1.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v164/Phas3e/BARON_2.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v164/Phas3e/BARON_3.jpg
> Some screenshots of an Albatros DIII in flight in IL2 Sturmovich:1946
> Not super hi-res or anything,  but I'll bet you don't see stuff like this too often!



Your right, I don't see shots like these to often....really impressed, nice job ! .... 

**+*


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 10, 2009)




----------



## DailymotionGamer (Jun 13, 2009)

people were saying killing floor is better then l4d, but i have l4d and killing floor, l4d is a trillion times better IMO, killing floor is fun tho, but l4d have it beat.  Anyways, some warhead shots


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 16, 2009)

Prototype tiem


----------



## ste2425 (Jun 16, 2009)

tbh prototype looks a bit of a let down from all the hype ive heard about it the image quality seems a bit playstation two like, i no im the bloke who buys games for the video quality over story line but hey


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 16, 2009)

the graphics dont look that great but ill try it anyway before i consider getting it


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 16, 2009)

Football Manager 2009 though id post something different you yanks might not like it but im addicted to this game, its a management simulation glorified spreadsheet lol but much improved!

My team Arsenal second season 09/10
http://img.techpowerup.org/090616/Untitled259.jpg

Team Talk LoL
http://img.techpowerup.org/090616/teamtalk.jpg

William Gallas (defender) goal
http://img.techpowerup.org/090616/gallas.jpg

Theodore Wallcot first goal
http://img.techpowerup.org/090616/wallcot1.jpg

Theo Wallcot second goal build up, Eduardo does a nice long pass straight to Wallcot 
http://img.techpowerup.org/090616/wallcot second gaol.jpg

Theo second goal
http://img.techpowerup.org/090616/second goal.jpg


----------



## ASRockIQ (Jun 17, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> the graphics don't look that great but ill try it anyway before i consider getting it


trust me the graphics are there. they're not that bad.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 17, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> tbh prototype looks *a bit* of a let down from all the hype ive heard about it the image quality seems a bit playstation two like, i no im the bloke who buys games for the video quality over story line but hey



Dayum thats a understament.  Sorry but that looks crap as help and really hope that you forgot to turn the details up.. I don't mind not having UBER graphics but thats way to low in fact i though PS2.

Other wise thanks as now i know not to buy it lol...


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 17, 2009)

BLOOD(The whip is SO FREAKIN AWESOME)


----------



## DreamSeller (Jun 17, 2009)

lol strange screen but watever... (mirrors edge)







Undercover :x


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 19, 2009)

avian flu is bird flu lol same thing but it seems to have disappeared and this new swine flu is covering the planet

fucking flu we need to watch what we are doing or find a way to vaccinate against it


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Jun 19, 2009)

Some Crysis warhead,







]


----------



## Champ (Jun 19, 2009)

Here are my first screen shots of some of my favorite games:

Fall Out 3











SupCom FA






Flatout






Company Of Hereos


----------



## DreamSeller (Jun 19, 2009)

and finally my new desktop wallpaper


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Jun 20, 2009)

You like playing with the flim effect, i think it makes the game looks silly.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jun 20, 2009)

Fallout 3's graphics make me feel sick every time I look at them. Grey + more grey + sweat + shiny dirty things + more sweat = barftastic


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 20, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> avian flu is bird flu lol same thing but it seems to have disappeared and this new swine flu is covering the planet
> 
> fucking flu we need to watch what we are doing or find a way to vaccinate against it



Got back from Cancun 5 days ago I'm glad to say I didn't get sick and happy to report that I didn't see a single sick person.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 20, 2009)

i know a few people have just had like a really bad cold just like regular flu a lot of people have it so like staying off work or staying off school/college isnt really gonna stop you getting it lol you might still get it in public

dont see many rts shots anymore its nice to see some i might do a few total war ones


----------



## DreamSeller (Jun 20, 2009)

u2konline said:


> You like playing with the flim effect, i think it makes the game looks silly.



emm sorry what film effect ?
yesterday was the first time i've played th game


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 20, 2009)

Final fantasy 9... rockin it old school. With some new school tech!  (Yes, i own the game)


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 20, 2009)




----------



## ShiBDiB (Jun 20, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> Football Manager 2009 though id post something different you yanks might not like it but im addicted to this game, its a management simulation glorified spreadsheet lol but much improved!
> 
> My team Arsenal second season 09/10
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090616/Untitled259.jpg
> ...




been playin since 07, love the series

arsenal, manu, liverpool, chelsea r the least fun teams to play tho imo


----------



## DrPepper (Jun 20, 2009)

DreamSeller said:


> emm sorry what film effect ?
> yesterday was the first time i've played th game



He's talking about the film grain effect. Makes the picture look grainy and is kind of annoying.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 20, 2009)

ShiBDiB said:


> been playin since 07, love the series
> 
> arsenal, manu, liverpool, chelsea r the least fun teams to play tho imo



some of my favourite teams to go are man city for the cash i mean lol just for fun, bayern munchen, inter milan and aston villa

also was fun going celtic trying to get past the knock-out of champions league

its nice building up a team but if you want to go a quick team then you have to go one of the big ones


----------



## ste2425 (Jun 20, 2009)

Soylent Joe said:


> Fallout 3's graphics make me feel sick every time I look at them. Grey + more grey + sweat + shiny dirty things + more sweat = barftastic



thats the whole point of fall out 3 is its set in a neucleor fallout there aint gonna be nice clean shiny people and landscapes full of lush green trees and flowers of every colour


----------



## DreamSeller (Jun 20, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> He's talking about the film grain effect. Makes the picture look grainy and is kind of annoying.



oh yeah ive noticed that setting only today  but umm i don't see any difference or i didnt even want to ... lol watever here are some new :





still with grain 




i let him die in the "2nd part"  RIP








is that agp ?




a bitch that scared me yesterday 




i thought that plane is gonna save us 




the end


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Jun 20, 2009)

I think it looks better without it, see: 1280x960 high to very hight AF2, aax2


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 20, 2009)

I don't use film grain either. Not that it's annoying, just gives a clearer picture


----------



## ste2425 (Jun 20, 2009)

yea i first noitced it in mass effect i though my card was dying


----------



## dieselcat18 (Jun 20, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> yea i first noitced it in mass effect i though my card was dying



Nice sig....Mercury Capri ?

**+*


----------



## JRMBelgium (Jun 24, 2009)

*Unreal Tournament 3*


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## ste2425 (Jun 24, 2009)

dieselcat18 said:


> Nice sig....Mercury Capri ?
> 
> **+*




oh yes, you sir i now respect


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 24, 2009)

rank 55 played terrible??


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 24, 2009)

HL2: Lost Coast 





Screenshots from my crappy 1280x1024 res monitor


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 24, 2009)

Lost Coast was so amazing for the time  It's not that great compared to Episode 2 nowadays tho.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 24, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Lost Coast was so amazing for the time  It's not that great compared to Episode 2 nowadays tho.



Honestly, why you'd want to compare a HDR tech demo to a full game. I was annoyed at the fact that LC wasn't a full game. I suppose you mean aesthetically?


----------



## douglatins (Jun 24, 2009)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090620/Ffix.jpg
> 
> Final fantasy 9... rockin it old school. With some new school tech!  (Yes, i own the game)



OMG, you are running a PSX emulator inside a Vista inside a Mac?


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 24, 2009)

douglatins said:


> OMG, you are running a PSX emulator inside a Vista inside a Mac?



 

Yes. It actually plays just as well as if I were running it native.


----------



## IINexusII (Jun 24, 2009)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> Yes. It actually plays just as well as if I were running it native.



wow, thats awesome...


----------



## JRMBelgium (Jun 25, 2009)

*Unreal Tournament 3*


----------



## Error 404 (Jun 26, 2009)

Steam is awesome.


----------



## RadeonX2 (Jun 26, 2009)

WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 26, 2009)

^^

Nicely done!


----------



## largon (Jul 1, 2009)

PNG is the best image format ever. But NOT FOR GAME SCREENSHOTS! 
>(


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 1, 2009)

what game is that D:


----------



## largon (Jul 1, 2009)

Looks like Fear 2.


----------



## JRMBelgium (Jul 1, 2009)

largon said:


> PNG is the best image format ever. But NOT FOR GAME SCREENSHOTS!
> >(



With a 25Mbit connection it can be BMP for all I care


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 1, 2009)

Jelle Mees said:


> With a 25Mbit connection it can be BMP for all I care



Decent res PNG is like 20+Mb 

Whereas a JPEG is like 300kb.


----------



## largon (Jul 1, 2009)

Jelle Mees said:


> With a 25Mbit connection it can be BMP for all I care


Oh. Sorry. 
I thought people post screenshots in here for _others_ to see.


----------



## JRMBelgium (Jul 1, 2009)

largon said:


> Oh. Sorry.
> I thought people post screenshots in here for _others_ to see.



Since this is a forum for pc geeks, I thought we all had 25Mbit connections.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 1, 2009)

i've only got 10MB connection,it does the job though


----------



## JRMBelgium (Jul 1, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> i've only got 10MB connection,it does the job though



10MB holy crap dude, that's 80Mbit. Where do you live?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 1, 2009)

He meant 10Mbit.


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 1, 2009)

RadeonX2 said:


> WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
> 
> http://i39.tinypic.com/2ia65p4.jpg



it was a game of 'peek-a-boo' dont you no anything


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 1, 2009)

ooooooooooooooooo


----------



## douglatins (Jul 1, 2009)

Error 404 said:


> Steam is awesome.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090626/Solitaire.jpg



Does overlay works in every game? I have tried to do soo, but no success


----------



## largon (Jul 2, 2009)

I don't get what's going on in that solitaire pic...


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 2, 2009)

largon said:


> I don't get what's going on in that solitaire pic...



He's got the Steam overlay working on Solitaire.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 5, 2009)

The FUCK YOU is the best, that shit made me laugh first time i saw it.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## DrPepper (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## Taz100420 (Jul 5, 2009)

Where is that place in Fallout 3? with the door to F*ck you? I could of taken many funny screens but didnt think of it


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 5, 2009)

Taz100420 said:


> Where is that place in Fallout 3? with the door to F*ck you? I could of taken many funny screens but didnt think of it



near fort Constantine there is a giant satellite that you can lauch a few nukes from, next to that there are 3 giant satellites and its on a wall to the east but its like right on the rock on the satellite tower

its up in the north west of the map

DrPepper how do you get total war to look so nice i have it all on high with no AA or AF and a none of the other stuff like blur


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 5, 2009)

Here's the options I use kieran


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 5, 2009)

lets be honest apart from the quad i dont see much difference between our systems
i dont have a clue how i cant run it at those settings

it got updated today for me and it runs a little better but not that much


----------



## Taz100420 (Jul 5, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> near fort Constantine there is a giant satellite that you can lauch a few nukes from, next to that there are 3 giant satellites and its on a wall to the east but its like right on the rock on the satellite tower
> 
> its up in the north west of the map



Oh thats an area I have yet to discover. Im having a hard time getting the Declaration of Independence. The chick who helps got her head blown off....so sad and a waste of Stimpaks


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 5, 2009)

Taz100420 said:


> Oh thats an area I have yet to discover. Im having a hard time getting the Declaration of Independence. The chick who helps got her head blown off....so sad and a waste of Stimpaks



man i am going to find that piece of shit but i realised i needed to level up a bit and get supplies then i started doing other quests and never went back to trying it
its not even a quest the fuck you think its just random in a rock face

im so glad you get fast travel in the game just running to place youve never been is slow as hell, then there are times it looks close on the map but you can see its far away lol


----------



## Taz100420 (Jul 5, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> man i am going to find that piece of shit but i realised i needed to level up a bit and get supplies then i started doing other quests and never went back to trying it
> its not even a quest the fuck you think its just random in a rock face
> 
> im so glad you get fast travel in the game just running to place youve never been is slow as hell, then there are times it looks close on the map but you can see its far away lol



Yea I need my Science lvl to 67 b4 I can hack the door to get it! Im only at 39 lol. Getting in the National Archives was like playin cat and mouse. You have to travel through three sets of subway tunnels and fight alot of Super mutants. You have to save after almost every battle with them or die and go way back. And make sure you have over 20-30 stimpaks if ya can find that many, you need them for yourself and the chick who helps and she always runs away so you have to protect her.

Without fast travel, the game would be ALOT longer to play. I fast travel and all the sudden, Enclaves with a freakin Deathclaw.....Good thing the flamer is VERY effective on them.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 5, 2009)

Taz100420 said:


> Yea I need my Science lvl to 67 b4 I can hack the door to get it! Im only at 39 lol. Getting in the National Archives was like playin cat and mouse. You have to travel through three sets of subway tunnels and fight alot of Super mutants. You have to save after almost every battle with them or die and go way back. And make sure you have over 20-30 stimpaks if ya can find that many, you need them for yourself and the chick who helps and she always runs away so you have to protect her.
> 
> Without fast travel, the game would be ALOT longer to play. I fast travel and all the sudden, Enclaves with a freakin Deathclaw.....Good thing the flamer is VERY effective on them.



my small guns and lockpick is high, i tend to go up close to the super mutants and use the combat shotgun

the Ol'Painless is good at long range since its accurate but its weak also

ill try and post a screen of Lincolns Repeater nice looking gun it is


----------



## Taz100420 (Jul 5, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> my small guns and lockpick is high, i tend to go up close to the super mutants and use the combat shotgun
> 
> the Ol'Painless is good at long range since its accurate but its weak also
> 
> ill try and post a screen of Lincolns Repeater nice looking gun it is



I have my repair the highest at 90. I dont have either one of them guns but got the Reverants sniper rifle I think its named. Nice gun but small clip of 3 bullets. I use my Plasma rifle the most and Assault rifle. Plus I had to put some sound mods in. The minigun made no noise and I was like WTF??? Now when I walk I hear my footsteps lol. Def. made the game better as I can finally hear the enemies comin up on me like the Feral Ghouls that sneak up on ya......


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 5, 2009)

Taz100420 said:


> I have my repair the highest at 90. I dont have either one of them guns but got the Reverants sniper rifle I think its named. Nice gun but small clip of 3 bullets. I use my Plasma rifle the most and Assault rifle. Plus I had to put some sound mods in. The minigun made no noise and I was like WTF??? Now when I walk I hear my footsteps lol. Def. made the game better as I can finally hear the enemies comin up on me like the Feral Ghouls that sneak up on ya......



footsteps are in it there is a sound level meter for it in the options, you need to turn it up but those mods sound interesting LOL

i want to try the unofficial patch too


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 5, 2009)

if found the combat shotgun to be very very effective against suppermutants, even in near non usable condition, but my big guns perk thing is at full


----------



## ASRockIQ (Jul 6, 2009)

Old game. can you name it


----------



## Weer (Jul 6, 2009)

ASRockIQ said:


> Old game. can you name it
> 
> http://img219.imageshack.us/img219/6794/77196318.jpg



God, why does it seem to familiar?!

Tell us already and make my tingling sensation stop!


----------



## ASRockIQ (Jul 6, 2009)

Weer said:


> God, why does it seem to familiar?!
> 
> Tell us already and make my tingling sensation stop!


hint: Developed from Microsoft gaming Studios


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 6, 2009)

ASRockIQ said:


> hint: Developed from Microsoft gaming Studios



One more hint please: what year did it come out?


----------



## Weer (Jul 6, 2009)

ASRockIQ said:


> hint: Developed from Microsoft gaming Studios



AARRGH!! That only makes it SOOO much more irritating!


----------



## El Fiendo (Jul 6, 2009)

Freelancer. Featuring 3 Anubis Fighters. If I recall, that's you, King and Juni.


----------



## ASRockIQ (Jul 6, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Freelancer. Featuring 3 Anubis Fighters. If I recall, that's you, King and Juni.


hehe you got it right!


----------



## Weer (Jul 6, 2009)

That's... odd. I never played that game. Must have been something I saw somewhere. It just felt like it was an actual part of who I am.. Huh..


----------



## ASRockIQ (Jul 6, 2009)

Weer said:


> That's... odd. I never played that game. Must have been something I saw somewhere. It just felt like it was an actual part of who I am.. Huh..


the game is actually fun and there are tons of Mods for it. the Mods can totally change the game's game play around. online is fun. Microsoft took down the Link to the Global Servers but there's a work around to get it back up and for users to get the list back. it's great online.

i just wish they came out with a 2nd release of Freelancer but sadly it's not happening.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## chris89 (Jul 7, 2009)

Well only just got Oblivion as well as ARMA 2 ( I recommened don't buy it- as it runs like.... on my computer and my dads which is pretty much the same spec, expect he has hd4870x2s)















Now a 'Blade'

Frames in 20's as i forgot to turn crossfire back on after trying to get ARMA 2 to work.


Chris


----------



## dcboron (Jul 8, 2009)

Fallout 3 - Win7 64 - Full DirectX 10 (even if the game uses DirectX 9 - it is displayed by being run through DirectX 10's architecture) - 1680x1050 - Ultra settings


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 8, 2009)

Fallout doesn't have DX10 settings dcboron.


----------



## dcboron (Jul 8, 2009)

Does, when your running Windows 7.


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 8, 2009)

dcboron said:


> Does, when your running Windows 7.



No fallout 3 is DX9 only.


----------



## r9 (Jul 8, 2009)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090620/Ffix.jpg
> 
> Final fantasy 9... rockin it old school. With some new school tech!  (Yes, i own the game)



Running PCSX under Virtual machine and getting good framerates ?


----------



## dcboron (Jul 8, 2009)

So how does DirectX 10 turn into DirectX 9?


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jul 8, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> No fallout 3 is DX9 only.



Yep, second that definitely.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jul 8, 2009)

dcboron said:


> So how does DirectX 10 turn into DirectX 9?



It doubles the frame rate for little or no loss of graphic quality


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 8, 2009)

dcboron said:


> So how does DirectX 10 turn into DirectX 9?



It doesn't turn into DX9. They are seperate API's. If a game was coded entirely on DX9 it has no DX10 features wheras a DX10 game can have DX9 features + DX10 features allowing you to switch between them like in crysis.


----------



## dcboron (Jul 8, 2009)

I am running a machine that is using DirectX 10. Therefore it is displayed as such. My statement while technically misleading is non the less correct sir. I corrected the original post to accommodate your nay-say.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 8, 2009)

r9 said:


> Running PCSX under Virtual machine and getting good framerates ?



Yeah, Parallels/Vmware have 3d acceleration.


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 8, 2009)

dcboron said:


> I am running a machine that is using DirectX 10. Therefore it is displayed as such. My statement while technically misleading is non the less correct sir.




I'm not being a dick here but it is not correct technically or at all. Fallout 3 is rendered using DX9. You also have openGL on your machine but that doesn't mean its displayed as openGL. I'm trying not to come over as condescending but I was correcting you in the event others seen it and were mislead because even though you have DX10 on the machine it does not display it as such.


----------



## dcboron (Jul 8, 2009)

I know what your saying, I did not imply you are being a jerk or whatever, however if I was running it using 9, I would have posted it as such, in spite of the fact that the game does not render using the features of 10 there is a dramatic increase in the quality of display and it is indead being displayed using 10 that's all I was saying.


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 8, 2009)

dcboron said:


> I know what your saying, I did not imply you are being a jerk or whatever, however if I was running it using 9, I would have posted it as such, in spite of the fact that the game does not render using the features of 10 there is a dramatic increase in the quality of display and it is indead being displayed using 10 that's all I was saying.



I know you didn't say I was being a jerk just incase you got the wrong impression. As for the quality increase then I'd say that was a driver improvement, or that windows 7 does something, not sure what but photographs etc appear better than in vista and XP.


----------



## dcboron (Jul 8, 2009)

Of course you know had I posted that and said it was full DirectX 9 someone would have picked up on the fact that I am running Win 7 and this would have conspired in the reverse.


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 8, 2009)

hmm a dx10 machine can run any dx under itself but say a dx 8 machine can only run dx8 at the highest? is my understanding correct? your conversation got my thinking about it


----------



## dcboron (Jul 8, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> hmm a dx10 machine can run any dx under itself but say a dx 8 machine can only run dx8 at the highest? is my understanding correct? your conversation got my thinking about it



Yes I believe that to be correct, however stand by...I am sure someone will note to the contrary. I wonder myself if more things in the future with go down the path that the game Call of Juarez took.


----------



## Whilhelm (Jul 8, 2009)

If you want to get really technical Windows 7 is running Direct X 11. just run dxdaig and you will see. Even though it runs that API games like fallout use Direct X 9. It will not look any better or worse weather the OS is running 9, 10 or 11 as the game uses Direct X 9. Not to mention that there are no video cards that fully support 11 yet.


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 8, 2009)

Whilhelm said:


> If you want to get really technical Windows 7 is running Direct X 11. just run dxdaig and you will see. Even though it runs that API games like fallout use Direct X 9. It will not look any better or worse weather the OS is running 9, 10 or 11 as the game uses Direct X 9. Not to mention that there are no video cards that fully support 11 yet.



i already new it dx11 coz when i had it on my lappy i noticed it an it caused me quite allot of confusion as my lappy is very old and could noway support dx11, i understand after a few other threads why it runs on it tho


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 8, 2009)

if your card can run direct x 10 is dosnt mean it always uses it, for example at desktop windows vista and 7 are direct x 10 rendered if your card does direct x 10
if your card cant do direct x 10 it renders in direct x 9

in games like crysis there are a direct x 10 option and a 9 option seperate

fallout is only done in direct x 9 not at all in 10 not even in a quasi weird way of making sense, windows maybe done in dx10 but the program is not

the os is rendered in dx 10 the program is done in dx9


----------



## dcboron (Jul 9, 2009)

Whilhelm said:


> If you want to get really technical Windows 7 is running Direct X 11. just run dxdaig and you will see. Even though it runs that API games like fallout use Direct X 9. It will not look any better or worse weather the OS is running 9, 10 or 11 as the game uses Direct X 9. Not to mention that there are no video cards that fully support 11 yet.



The only part I don't completely agree with is it will not look better. I think is does, with the same settings, because I have XP and Win 7 and I _can_ see a difference. At any rate.

PS The version of Win 7 that I have (RC 7100) also shows DirectX 10 in all the places I have looked, I don't know if they are holding on to that for full release or what but thats what it says all over my machine anyway.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 9, 2009)

of course it will say direct x 10 or 10.1 because that is all your card can do, no cards available can do dx11 but windows 7 can use it

there isnt a difference between using a direct x 9 game on a vista or 7 or xp or windows 2000 or whatever how can an OS improve graphics of a program? it dosnt make sense, maybe like use less resources and thus your able to increase the settings in game but i dunno


----------



## dcboron (Jul 9, 2009)

I was simply pointing out that it isn't using 11, and that IMHO it DOES what your saying it shouldn't or couldn't or can't. Here are the only two ss's I have at the moment. I will try to get some more of detailed interior shots of something to compare.

8 AM on the tower on Windows XP on top and Windows 7 on bottom.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 9, 2009)

it looks the exact same.


----------



## olithereal (Jul 9, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> it looks the exact same.



XP one is darker, but aside from that it's the same.


----------



## boomstik360 (Jul 9, 2009)

The bottom one is missing some things on the roof and he road next to it that the xp version has... And this is a directx 9 game. It cannot and is not rendered in directx 10.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 9, 2009)

boomstik360 said:


> The bottom one is missing some things on the roof and he road next to it that the xp version has... And this is a directx 9 game. It cannot and is not rendered in directx 10.



I'm trying to figure out what that screenshot even proved.

All it proves is your Windows 7 isn't set the same.

The windows XP one has more detail than the Windows 7 one.

Also, your gamma is set different.

Not to mention "Direct X 11 installed" doesn't magically change your code of the game that supports neither DX10 or DX11..


----------



## boomstik360 (Jul 9, 2009)

What are you talking about? None of this is directx 11!!!!


----------



## dcboron (Jul 9, 2009)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> I'm trying to figure out what that screenshot even proved.
> 
> All it proves is your Windows 7 isn't set the same.
> 
> ...



I never said I magically or otherwise did anything. The settings (including gamma) are the default they are exact with the only difference being the OS and therefore the DirectX version is different. 

Edit~ Oh and the video card drivers would be different as well.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 9, 2009)

dcboron said:


> I never said I magically or otherwise did anything. The settings (including gamma) are the default they are exact with the only difference being the OS and therefore the DirectX version is different.



So you "proved" DX 11 sucks horribly in the looks department?


----------



## dcboron (Jul 9, 2009)

I think you and I are involved in two separate conversations.

I posted a picture that regardless of the version of DirectX it (being the game) was made with was at the time being rendered USING DirectX 10 and in my humble opinion I said it (being the game) looked better in 10 than in 9.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 9, 2009)

dcboron said:


> I think you and I are involved in two separate conversations.



You're saying the "game" used DX11, in which it CANNOT, because it:

 1.) doesn't have the CODE to.
 2.) You get identical screenshots.
3.) Your "DX11" has LESS detail than the DX9. This is because of your video driver. 

64 bit drivers are still sketchy at times. This just shows an example of it.

That is NOT direct X 11. Direct X 11 additions actually require *code.* Things won't just magically start looking better.


----------



## dcboron (Jul 9, 2009)

No. I never said any thing like that. Sorry wrong tree.


----------



## Hardware Punisher (Jul 12, 2009)

STCS DX10.1










Crysis Warhead


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 13, 2009)

*FIFA 09*













*The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion*




*Race Driver: GRID*


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 13, 2009)

I took a couple in Call of Juarez: Bound in Blood, but accidentally over-print-screened them. That's a really pretty game. Guess I should start trying to use fraps.


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 13, 2009)

*The Last Remnant*













*Call of Duty: World at War*


----------



## boomstik360 (Jul 13, 2009)

entropy13 said:


> *The Last Remnant*
> [url]http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/1921/tlr2009071309235152.jpg[/URL]
> [url]http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/7489/tlr2009071309264854.jpg[/URL]
> [url]http://img25.imageshack.us/img25/7818/tlr2009071309273452.jpg[/URL]
> ...



What do you think of the last remnant, I hear it was terrible from people I know.


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 13, 2009)

boomstik360 said:


> What do you think of the last remnant, I hear it was terrible from people I know.



It's very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very difficult, and frustrating most of the time. I just loaded it up earlier just to take screenshots. I haven't played it for almost 2 months now.


----------



## Triprift (Jul 13, 2009)

Tales of Monkey Island chapter 1 launch of the screaming narwhal


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 15, 2009)

Some more FIFA 09:
















This was a League Cup match, no first team players started nor in the bench except for Casillas.


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 15, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090712/Capture019.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090712/Capture018.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090712/Capture017.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090712/Capture016.jpg
> ...



those crisis shots are they the multiplayer thing coz i dnt recognise the maps


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 16, 2009)

From Call of Juarez: Bound in Blood - 1920x1080, 4x AA 16x AF(first few shots are no aa/af), all settings highest 60fps vsync.
Using the Cygnus 2.0 rig in my specs.


















































Most are still uploading


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 16, 2009)

How is Bound in Blood - was thinking about buying it.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 16, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> How is Bound in Blood - was thinking about buying it.



If you've played "Gun" and liked it, I highly recommend this. It's pretty awesome. Nowhere near perfect, AI is kinda retarded at times and the shadows are pretty buggy/crappy looking. But the gameplay is fun, and it's pretty enjoyable. If you like story driven shoot 'em ups with lots of action and very little puzzles/thinking then this game is worth it. If you're looking for a challenge, look elsewhere tho. It's fairly easy. But I think it's meant to be a game where you can just sit back, relax and just shoot the hell out of everything


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 16, 2009)

ShadowFold said:
			
		

> If you've played "Gun" and liked it, I highly recommend this. It's pretty awesome. Nowhere near perfect, AI is kinda retarded at times and the shadows are pretty buggy/crappy looking. But the gameplay is fun, and it's pretty enjoyable. If you like story driven shoot 'em ups with lots of action and very little puzzles/thinking then this game is worth it. If you're looking for a challenge, look elsewhere tho. It's fairly easy. But I think it's meant to be a game where you can just sit back, relax and just shoot the hell out of everything



Hmm.... maybe I'll grab it when it's cheap - looks pretty hot. There was me thinking it was built on the Unreal Engine 3 when it's one I've never heard of - Chrome.

That 2nd screenshot, the vista shot is freaking awesome!


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm actually one of the few that liked the first game, looking to get this when I get a rig up and running


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## pbmaster (Jul 16, 2009)

Bound in Blood runs really well considering how good it looks. I agree though, the shadows are iffy at times.


----------



## syker (Jul 18, 2009)

wow. some of your pictures takes a long time to load. how big are the games? there is a game called RYL, but it is crawling with spyware. it had good graphics too. i am currently playing a game called 'allegiance.' it is an rts, fps.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 19, 2009)

roebuck survives xD


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 20, 2009)

@Kurosagi: It's either him or the Polish sounding private who dies. In my first run-through the sergeant died, second time around it was the private.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 20, 2009)

i didn't know you could save him until i saw the achievement/trophy on ps3


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 20, 2009)

*Mass Effect*


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 20, 2009)

i got upto the bit where you become captain of that ship then got bored lol


----------



## El Fiendo (Jul 20, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> i got upto the bit where you become captain of that ship then got bored lol



That's right when the game picks up. That bit is some of the hardest to get through as it takes so bloody long on the citadel the first time you're there. After that the game picks up the pace and gets alot better. You can still slow it down and flesh out some hours doing some of the side quests / planet exploration if you like too.


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 20, 2009)

aye i did a bit of that, i was supprised in the detail of the plannets tbh weell i may re-install and slug my way back to that point
edit: well its currently installing now


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for the spoilers? :/


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 20, 2009)

spoilers man? dnt be a pussy theres much more trust me


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 20, 2009)

the game gets interesting as you progress,i've gave up on it haha i had no clue what i need do on a mission so i stopped playing it


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 20, 2009)

yea i thought that at first but managed to understand it and carried on


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 20, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> spoilers man? dnt be a pussy theres much more trust me



I'm sure there is, but thats the big things, and the basic storyline.


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 20, 2009)

alright i apologise an all that but i still dont see it as much of a spoiler man


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 20, 2009)

tried to upload some world at wars pics an my tinterweb comes up with 'page cannot be displayed' when i click upload anyone else having this problem?


----------



## imperialreign (Jul 20, 2009)

Might not be screenshots . . .

but instead I'll give you gameplay! 

*Crysis Warhead - From Hell's Heart*:

Part 1 (HD)

Part 2 (HD)

Part 3 (HD)


Vid was shot with xFire at 1920x1200 original screen res (res reduced for youtube) at 60 FPS . . . seeing as how xFire doesn't cooperate with 64-bit or DX10, the vid was done in 32-bit in DX9 - at full "enthusiast" settings on "Hard" difficulty.  I can run DX10 in 64-bit at full "enthusiast" settings as smooth as you'll see in these vids . . . shame xFire won't cooperate.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 21, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> alright i apologise an all that but i still dont see it as much of a spoiler man



It's all good, not too big of a deal, just saying watch spoilers in game threads. Seems the game will be pretty obvious though as I figured within the first 5 min of play I am most likely going to be a Specter.


----------



## olithereal (Jul 21, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> It's all good, not too big of a deal, just saying watch spoilers in game threads. Seems the game will be pretty obvious though as I figured within the first 5 min of play I am most likely going to be a Specter.



Well there are a few good turns...and I'm not quite done with it! I feel it coming tho  I don't want it to end!


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 21, 2009)

olithereal said:


> Well there are a few good turns...and I'm not quite done with it! I feel it coming tho  I don't want it to end!



well then the second one will be out


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 21, 2009)

imperialreign said:


> Might not be screenshots . . .
> 
> but instead I'll give you gameplay!
> 
> ...



Excellent vids man, I'm enjoying watching these. As for the 64bit, I didn't think Warhead came with a 64bit executable, or am I wrong?


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 21, 2009)

imperialreign said:


> Might not be screenshots . . .
> 
> but instead I'll give you gameplay!
> 
> ...





InnocentCriminal said:


> Excellent vids man, I'm enjoying watching these. As for the 64bit, I didn't think Warhead came with a 64bit executable, or am I wrong?



I enjoyed these as well Very nice game play!


----------



## imperialreign (Jul 21, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> I enjoyed these as well Very nice game play!





InnocentCriminal said:


> Excellent vids man, I'm enjoying watching these. As for the 64bit, I didn't think Warhead came with a 64bit executable, or am I wrong?



Thanks, y'all!

I've been thinking I might vid each mission for Warhead . . . then maybe for Crysis . . . my play style is a bit unusual at times, but I've got decent skill to back it up 

Both Warhead and Crysis (and Wars) had 64bit support.  Although, you won't see the .exe until the first time you run it on a x64 OS.  The engine seems to detect whether 64b is available, and will default to that.  Thankfully, Vista will allow you to force x32 and/or DX9 if you want.

TBH, though, the game runs a lot smoother in 64b/DX10.  These RV700s seem to thrive on GPU intensive apps . . . as well, the train mission is probably oen fo the hardest GPU intensive missions in Warhead - considering how quickly everything has to be rendered, and the numerous amounts of vehicles, etc.


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 21, 2009)

> TBH, though, the game runs a lot smoother in 64b/DX10. These RV700s seem to thrive on GPU intensive apps . . . as well, the train mission is probably oen fo the hardest GPU intensive missions in Warhead - considering how quickly everything has to be rendered, and the numerous amounts of vehicles, etc.
> __________________


o i no that practictly made my comp comit suicide haha


----------



## olithereal (Jul 21, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> well then the second one will be out



I completed it yesterday night...

I'm gonna to an other run to have different saves to choose from for Mass Effect 2


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 21, 2009)

haha i lost my saves so starting from the begining lol, still a good game though, just a ball ache catching up


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 21, 2009)

world at war really good game, short and slightly dumb ai at times but still good


----------



## olithereal (Jul 22, 2009)




----------



## El Fiendo (Jul 22, 2009)

Ugh. Must resist temptation to join EVE. Used to be the only thing keeping me from doing so was my subscription to WoW. I haven't had that since March...


----------



## Deusxmachina (Jul 24, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Ugh. Must resist temptation to join EVE. Used to be the only thing keeping me from doing so was my subscription to WoW. I haven't had that since March...



And there's Dungeons and Dragons Online going free-to-play on August 6th.  Some people don't like it, I think it's great if you like PVE and grouping, but, either way, the price is right.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 30, 2009)

TEH SEX!  (who needs oblivion )


----------



## Nailezs (Jul 30, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090721/1.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090721/2.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090721/3.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090721/4.jpg
> world at war really good game, short and slightly dumb ai at times but still good



is that call of duty world at war?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 30, 2009)

Nailezs said:


> is that call of duty world at war?



Read the line under the images in your copy and paste


----------



## Nailezs (Jul 30, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Read the line under the images in your copy and paste



my question still stands. i thought cod: waw took place in ww2
and a google search of "world at war game" didnt bring much else up game wise

hence my stated and implied question: is that call of duty world at war and if not, what is it?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 30, 2009)

Nailezs said:


> my question still stands. i thought cod: waw took place in ww2
> and a google search of "world at war game" didnt bring much else up game wise
> 
> hence my stated and implied question: is that call of duty world at war and if not, what is it?



COD WaW is the only game I know of with "World at War" in it, but it does look like he has a mod if that is what he is playing. I know there is a mod to add all the COD4 weapons to Nazi Zombies maps, but I don't have WaW for PC, so I haven't looked what else there is.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 30, 2009)

Looks like frontlines. That is not the CoD engine.


----------



## IINexusII (Jul 30, 2009)

some shots of grid and gta4

starting line





first corner mayhem online (always happens )





being chased by a legend





Gta4


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 30, 2009)

Nailezs said:


> my question still stands. i thought cod: waw took place in ww2
> and a google search of "world at war game" didnt bring much else up game wise
> 
> hence my stated and implied question: is that call of duty world at war and if not, what is it?



sorry i forgot about the cod one no its called frontlines fuel of war sorry about that for somereason fraps called the screenies waw and as i usually names them in abreiveiations of the games name and because im always hearing about COD:world at war i got the names mixed up lol sorry


----------



## olithereal (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## ste2425 (Aug 2, 2009)

that eve ive seen allot of it but it looks like the x3 games which i thought looked great but was a bit slow to get the story going, wats the deal with eve?


----------



## olithereal (Aug 2, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> that eve ive seen allot of it but it looks like the x3 games which i thought looked great but was a bit slow to get the story going, wats the deal with eve?



Personally I think it's the best MMO that's out right now. Fully player-run economic system, politics plays a HUGE role in territorial warfare by corps/alliances. You can be a pirate, pirate-hunter, miner, trader, hauler, fight for alliances who fight for more territories, etc. The game is huge and complex as hell, shitload of stuff to learn, I probably don't even know a fraction of what the game has to offer. And for an MMO, the graphics are really good IMO.

If you wan't to play, don't expect a "dog fight" kind of combat system like X3. Also, know that you can loose pretty much everything you had in a minute. You get killed, your ship is lost. Any players can attack you anywhere, makes the game really much more exciting.


----------



## ste2425 (Aug 2, 2009)

well what stops new players which crap ships an now way of defeding themselves being constantly killed by more 'established players?


----------



## olithereal (Aug 2, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> well what stops new players which crap ships an now way of defeding themselves being constantly killed by more 'established players?



There are area of space with higher security. If they attack you, they ARE gonna get raped. There are people who suicide gank tho. It's rare and have never been suicide ganked, it mostly happen if you are hauling an important cargo. The fact that you can be attacked anywhere (especially in lowsec space, where the most profit, and the most fun can be had) just makes alliances/corps really important. Honestly, the PvP is the main reason why I started playing, I wanted a good sandbox game with a good PvP system, and EvE has it. In a few months when I get better I'll probably join a Pirate corp or a territorial warfare corp/alliance. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08hmqyejCYU 
(ofc take everything with a grain of salt)


----------



## ste2425 (Aug 2, 2009)

olithereal said:


> There are area of space with higher security. If they attack you, they ARE gonna get raped. There are people who suicide gank tho. It's rare and have never been suicide ganked, it mostly happen if you are hauling an important cargo. The fact that you can be attacked anywhere (especially in lowsec space, where the most profit, and the most fun can be had) just makes alliances/corps really important. Honestly, the PvP is the main reason why I started playing, I wanted a good sandbox game with a good PvP system, and EvE has it. In a few months when I get better I'll probably join a Pirate corp or a territorial warfare corp/alliance.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08hmqyejCYU
> (ofc take everything with a grain of salt)



so does it actually happen like that? is it really that well big


----------



## olithereal (Aug 2, 2009)

I havn't played enough yet to tell you. But yes, battles with hundreds of players on each side are possible, and doesn't seem that rare. Just look on youtube.


----------



## ste2425 (Aug 2, 2009)

right in getting it then


----------



## olithereal (Aug 2, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> right in getting it then



STEAM has a 21day trial.


----------



## ste2425 (Aug 2, 2009)

ooo thanks for that


----------



## ste2425 (Aug 2, 2009)

currently downloading it now


----------



## Naelex (Aug 7, 2009)

Creative advertising in WoW back in the day. Yes, those are dead gnomes.






Some companies hacked the servers to create hundreds of gnomes, fly them to a city then let them drop to their death in perfect sequence


----------



## js01 (Aug 7, 2009)

Resident Evil best survival horror game ever, this game really reminds me of how much number 4 and 5 suck no horror elements to them.


----------



## Deusxmachina (Aug 8, 2009)

*Vanguard: Saga of Heroes*

This game is huge.  This is just the little starter zone.  
If you can see it, you can get to it.  In pic 2, I'm standing on the bridge in pic 1.

People say don't judge VG's graphics by screenshots, and they're right.  Here you see sharp angles and flatness and all that, but in-game the grass and trees sway in the wind, etc.  It looks a lot better in-game.  Maybe the built-in screenshot taker dumbs them down.


----------



## DreamSeller (Aug 12, 2009)

cool guys don't look at explosions


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 13, 2009)

i was playing online on l4d with my brother,cousin and my brothers friend on my laptop and i got stuck on a ladder.
1280x800 low,low,medium,low no AA,billinar


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 13, 2009)

World of War- I mean Runes of Magic





I kinda like this game. Even tho it's pretty much WoW, but free.


----------



## olithereal (Aug 20, 2009)

That game is a ton of fun. Keeps getting more and more epic. New crazy guns to fight new super crazy Nazis...the kind that fly jet packs and throw rockets at you...you get the idea 
Unfortunately I suck at screenshotting.


----------



## pbmaster (Aug 20, 2009)

I played Vanguard for a while. I'm not really the MMO type to begin with, but it seemed like a very good concept, just had too many bugs when I was playing. I still play every winter though when they reactivate for free.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Aug 21, 2009)

DreamSeller said:


> cool guys don't look at explosions
> http://img218.imageshack.us/img218/2032/untfitled.jpg



so who's the loser looking at the screen of the explosion with a cool guy in the way?? j/k lol


----------



## gerrynicol (Aug 21, 2009)

Street Fighter 4


----------



## johnspack (Aug 22, 2009)

Mirrors Edge patched,  at 1920x1200 with 8x aa:


----------



## johnspack (Aug 22, 2009)

I want to try 2 more,  but at 1920x1080,  not sure if quality is any better?....


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Aug 23, 2009)

COD - WAW Nazi Zombies


----------



## johnspack (Aug 23, 2009)

Wolfenstein:


----------



## ste2425 (Aug 23, 2009)

ive heard of that before wats the story? without giving spoilers away lol


----------



## johnspack (Aug 24, 2009)

It gets much stranger after that point,  I have to grab some more screenies!


----------



## johnspack (Aug 24, 2009)

Not as weird,  but gives you an idea about Wolfenstein:


----------



## imperialreign (Aug 30, 2009)

Again, not really screenies . . .

got bored last night, so slapped together a "highlights" vid from a couple of hours of CoD4:MP: Spetsnaz Montage

Sorry if it appears choppy in some places - xFire is picky with Vista occasionally (plus, with 32 players on a map . . .).  As well, hack editing job (defi not my best) . . . Really, though, I just had too much material to use, too . . . oh well.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 2, 2009)

Thought this was funny. lol


----------



## LittleLizard (Sep 3, 2009)

*Murloc ORGY!!!​*


----------



## 3dsage (Sep 6, 2009)

Some FALLOUT 3, just got it last week and its awesome.  Luckily some Oblivion commands work on this game, thank you Bethesda for "~ unlock" and " ~kill "..


----------



## ste2425 (Sep 6, 2009)

fallout 3 is an amazingly good game


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 6, 2009)

WoW lighting seems to be better than it was 3 years ago when I last played


----------



## Frizz (Sep 6, 2009)

My DK, haven't played it as much as my rogue but gearing up and earning money is pretty easy nowadays, i started fresh on a new server btw.


----------



## Wartz (Sep 10, 2009)

I started playing EVE again after a year off.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 10, 2009)

Good o'l Crysis Warhead...




















































so don't forgot the awesomeness graphics of Cryengine 2!


----------



## ste2425 (Sep 10, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Good o'l Crysis Warhead...
> 
> 
> 
> so don't forgot the awesomeness graphics of Cryengine 2!



where in the game is that? i dnt remember it an is there some mods on that too man?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 10, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> where in the game is that? i dnt remember it an is there some mods on that too man?



Yeah I found the link to the map I'm using there. Its called Vegenful Spirit
http://www.crysis-online.com/downloads/383-vegenful-spirit-intro.html

The only mod I'm using is a custom config file from someone online. If you think the birds and stuff are a mod they are not, its part of the map.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 10, 2009)

this is using conky for the side bar thing and dockbarx as the app dock


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 10, 2009)

how do you get the cube effect?! thats awesome


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 11, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> how do you get the cube effect?! thats awesome



compiz fusion!!!!


----------



## maryjohn (Sep 11, 2009)

thank you dede..


hey i m going to crazzyy....

what amazing screenshots are there..

now i think i have to play it in very small time duration, yet i dont have play this..
if anybody has more screenshots just upload it yar..


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 11, 2009)

maryjohn said:


> thank you dede..
> 
> 
> hey i m going to crazzyy....
> ...



Yes but may I ask, Where are you from?


----------



## thee neonlightning (Sep 17, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Yeah I found the link to the map I'm using there. Its called Vegenful Spirit
> http://www.crysis-online.com/downloads/383-vegenful-spirit-intro.html
> 
> The only mod I'm using is a custom config file from someone online. If you think the birds and stuff are a mod they are not, its part of the map.



That is indeed an awesome mod , i also was wondering where that part of the game was !!  I feel as though this game ran alot smoother than crysis ..no idea why


----------



## ste2425 (Sep 17, 2009)

thee neonlightning said:


> I feel as though this game ran alot smoother than crysis ..no idea why



thats because it did my rig gets tones more fps, well i say tones i mean a lot, well i say allot but i mean a few....

well...


bout3?


----------



## audiotranceable (Sep 18, 2009)

Screw your 1080p displays. I'm gaming with 2700x2028 @ 50hz


----------



## thee neonlightning (Sep 18, 2009)

*L4D with some funny stuff*

I hope to get more of these pics but most of the time its luck you catch em  Still....they are pretty funny or epic 
The shotgun blast...says it all





Looks painful





I have no idea what happened there ..blood...mess...death! 





Hunters sleep in bins...





I think we have all had this feeling before....bad party night out 





Dont they look sooo happy ! BFL


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Sep 19, 2009)

Here is a screenie of Need For Speed: Shift. Yes I know I'm in last  But I'm still getting used to the controls.


----------



## vivek90 (Sep 19, 2009)

^ in every racing game im always out side the car


----------



## thee neonlightning (Sep 19, 2009)

in every racing game im always out side the car 


now your just  a show off


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 19, 2009)

Pro evo soccer 2010, nice looking game just have a high res or force a small amount of AA and AF because i dont think it has those in its settings.

EDIT: thats with nothing forced on, character models are nice and they improved the graphics overall i didnt see a person i didnt think looked really like their real life counterpart


----------



## Clayton (Sep 21, 2009)

My Fallout 3 character. I'm running so many mods it's making the game unstable, haha.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hilarious, lol


----------



## SirJangly (Sep 23, 2009)

Just curious, how come whenever I do a "print screen" in game and go to Paint to paste it, I get an all black image?


----------



## ste2425 (Sep 23, 2009)

use fraps mate its free


----------



## johnspack (Sep 23, 2009)

NFS:Shift


----------



## Mr.Amateur (Sep 24, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> http://screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/natural/81ae398df8a1bec6699a35c0f81b386850c5bb60.png
> 
> Hilarious, lol



 How in the world did that happen?


----------



## lemode (Sep 24, 2009)

Mr.Amateur said:


> How in the world did that happen?



it's the ability 'passed gas'. soooooo overpowered


----------



## johnspack (Sep 25, 2009)

FEAR2:


----------



## johnspack (Sep 25, 2009)

Remember when Crysis was taxing?  Here it is at 1920x1200 @ 8x aa:


----------



## 10TaTioN (Sep 25, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> how do you get the cube effect?! thats awesome



Or you can use DeskSpace for Windows: http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/OS-Enhancements/Yod-m-3D.shtml

But it's not free, not anymore, 14 Day Trial.


----------



## troyrae360 (Sep 25, 2009)

matthewbroad said:


> Screw your 1080p displays. I'm gaming with 2700x2028 @ 50hz
> 
> Fit this on ya screen then  Go on Click that bar \/


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 25, 2009)

johnspack said:


> Remember when Crysis was taxing?  Here it is at 1920x1200 @ 8x aa:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090925/crysis64 2009-09-25 02-11-52-10.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090925/crysis64 2009-09-25 02-12-00-39.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090925/crysis64 2009-09-25 02-12-11-98.jpg



that is dx 9 right?


----------



## johnspack (Sep 27, 2009)

Yep,  dx9,  I'll fire it up under win7 with dx10 and see how it does there,  I'll post some screenies.....
Edit:  have to reinstall crysis under win7,  warhead works,  and with 8x aa,  but I get black screens with hypersnap,  what the heck??


----------



## I see SPY! (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi there.
Mind if I post a few pics?























Some BF2142 
I'll try to get some better pics from a couple of games.


----------



## ste2425 (Sep 29, 2009)

dude that games so good haha im gonna have to re-install it sometime


----------



## I see SPY! (Sep 29, 2009)

Some TF2:














Audiosurf:


----------



## I see SPY! (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## Anath (Oct 3, 2009)

lol that's amazing


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 3, 2009)

spy what game is that?


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 3, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> spy what game is that?



How do you not know about Team Fortress 2?


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 3, 2009)

never played it


----------



## I see SPY! (Oct 3, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> never played it



Really? You should. It's an awesome game. It is constantly getting new *FREE* updates(with new weapons, maps, game modes) plus it's really easy to learn. I got it in the ORANGE BOX. Man, it probably was my best buy ever(on par with my Shenmue 2 DC  )


----------



## johnspack (Oct 4, 2009)

Changed my mind,  absolutely pointless doing dx10 on crysis.  I see zero diff in image quality,  and with 8x aa,  high quality,  and supersampling set in my driver,  I can't see the point in dx10 benchies/screenies for crysis.  Bioshock on the other hand,  I actually see visual difference,  and fps drop is almost nill.  So I prefer to run bio under win7 with dx10.  Crysis is just too poorly coded,  and then you ask it to do dx10!  So no dx10 crysis shots for you!  Next up,  Resident Evil 5 at cranked settings!


----------



## vivek90 (Oct 4, 2009)

*NFS SHIFT* *COMPLETED * 

the main thing i dont like about this game is the *drift * 

Drift in GRID is so so good


----------



## I see SPY! (Oct 5, 2009)

A crowded beginning in TF2:






A few screenshots from the Risen demo, from the Steam store. The game seemed nice, altough not graphically incredible, and seemed fairly easy to play. BUT I had an *unusual problem* ingame. Try to spot it:


































If I try to go to the ocean I'll be eaten by one of these 






Some screenshots from Stalker: Shadow of Chernobyl. After reading so much about the *Complete 2009* mod I decided to try it out. Only played a couple of minutes, and used a savegame to see a different place. Seems nice, but much more resource-hogging


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 6, 2009)

batman on my desktop  30-65FPS max 1280x1024 everything enabled with AA on 4x. pretty good for my desktop.
My settings:



In-game screen


----------



## douglatins (Oct 6, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> batman on my desktop  30-65FPS max 1280x1024 everything enabled with AA on 4x. pretty good for my desktop.
> My settings:
> [url]http://img524.imageshack.us/img524/9940/99207076.jpg[/URL]
> In-game screen
> [url]http://img376.imageshack.us/img376/4174/66722701.jpg[/URL]



Well it has unreal engine. So im not surprised it runs smoothly


----------



## AsRock (Oct 6, 2009)

I see SPY! said:


> A crowded beginning in TF2:
> 
> http://img124.imageshack.us/img124/1538/hl2exe0123026.jpg
> 
> ...



No need for loosing your head over it lol.

I love Stalker cannot beat that old dark rusty worn out look.  No game does it better.


----------



## I see SPY! (Oct 8, 2009)

Machinarium demo, on Steam:























































The game looks absolutely stunning.The drawings are awesome. I gotta say I was totally surprised by the quality of it, and by how cute the damn robot is 
Although the puzzles seem a little difficult, it seems to be a very nice Indie game. 11.24€ on Steam 

*offtopic*

Why do my images not show correctly when I first post the message? The tags change from [ IMG ][ /IMG ] to [ URL ][ /URL ]. Am I missing something?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 8, 2009)

I got Risen was surprised at how much of a Morrowind/Oblivion wanna be it is. I just find it the chatting with the people annoying vs that of Oblivion or even Morrowind. Point is that I want to play the game but can't do it lol.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Oct 8, 2009)

I see SPY! said:


> Machinarium demo, on Steam:
> 
> http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/657/machinariumexe0044710.jpg
> http://img44.imageshack.us/img44/1105/machinariumexe0044714.jpg
> ...



Awesome little game, played the demo, probably gonna buy when it comes out


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 8, 2009)

oli_ramsay said:


> Awesome little game, played the demo, probably gonna buy when it comes out



Yeah I just got the Demo too. I'm stuck at the part where you have to disguise. Don't help me just yet, I'll get it ...


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 9, 2009)

oli_ramsay said:


> Awesome little game, played the demo, probably gonna buy when it comes out



+1 on that it looks really fun + its a refreshing break from FPS's


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 9, 2009)




----------



## I see SPY! (Oct 10, 2009)

Another pic for TF2, because this one is creepy as hell. God dammit, Soldier!


----------



## olithereal (Oct 10, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> I got Risen was surprised at how much of a Morrowind/Oblivion wanna be it is. I just find it the chatting with the people annoying vs that of Oblivion or even Morrowind. Point is that I want to play the game but can't do it lol.



Actually it's more like Gothic 1 and 2....which is understandable because it's meant to be somewhat of a Gothic 4...they just renamed the game since Piranha's bite lost the license to "Gothic"


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 10, 2009)

olithereal said:


> Actually it's more like Gothic 1 and 2....which is understandable because it's meant to be somewhat of a Gothic 4...they just renamed the game since Piranha's bite lost the license to "Gothic"



Never played either so yeah...


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 10, 2009)




----------



## I see SPY! (Oct 10, 2009)

Operation Flashpoint?

*edit*

Just finished playing chapter 1 of *Tales of Monkey Island: Launch of the Screaming Narwhal*. Very nice game, lots of humour. DIdn't play any of the previous games, so don't know how it compares to them, but it was fun anyway!











More pics to come


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 10, 2009)

Flashpoint Operation! haha just messing around I am getting this game today!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 10, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> Flashpoint Operation! haha just messing around I am getting this game today!



Pretty fun, its taking me a while to get used to. A bit slow for my taste, I like to get in there and shoot but not so much with this.


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 11, 2009)

that sounds like my kinda game


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 11, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Pretty fun, its taking me a while to get used to. A bit slow for my taste, I like to get in there and shoot but not so much with this.



is it more like ghost recon?


----------



## driver66 (Oct 12, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> is it more like ghost recon?



Kinda but no........   Very,very,very.very  much harder!! 

You will die ALOT, definitely if you run and gun, you will be WTFBBQ


----------



## oli_ramsay (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## 10TaTioN (Oct 14, 2009)

Fun @ Dragon Age CC


----------



## oli_ramsay (Oct 14, 2009)

Looks like technoviking


----------



## Lazzer408 (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 14, 2009)

Lazzer408 said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=29577&stc=1&d=1255515502



Hold on let me pick my brains off the floor the GFX!!@#! are so amazing my brain popped


----------



## I see SPY! (Oct 17, 2009)

I've been replaying STALKER with the Complete 2009 mod and it's really nice. It adds a lot of replay value to the game. I used an option that allows me to begin the game at Cordon and just roam around freely in the world, seeing the npcs move around and interact. Very cool. So, some more screens of it, for those who say STALKER is not pretty 


































Check this *dead* guy out.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 18, 2009)

Having fun with teh swingset of death ^_^






Hang in there baby!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 25, 2009)

i need to add some aion ss's


----------



## thee neonlightning (Oct 29, 2009)

*The demo*

Hey guys ! its time to show you some of the GUNS in this game and the GORE!! 

I think you may know what it is !


----------



## Anath (Oct 29, 2009)

wow did they update the graphics engine in that game? Cuz to me there are improvements.


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 29, 2009)

Anath said:


> wow did they update the graphics engine in that game? Cuz to me there are improvements.



Oh, yess. Graphics are amazing for how well it runs! I got 16xAA/AF with all the settings maxed at 1080p and don't see anything lower than 60fps


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 29, 2009)

Graphics are the same they've just added more effects and features by the look of it. Should be a little more taxing on the CPU and pretty much the same on the gpu. That said it is a much deeper experience for the player.


----------



## erocker (Oct 29, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Graphics are the same they've just added more effects and features by the look of it. Should be a little more taxing on the CPU and pretty much the same on the gpu. That said it is a much deeper experience for the player.



The zombie gore has increased at least half on the awesome meter! Up close shotgun blast to the gut of a zombie resulted in a large hole!


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 29, 2009)

erocker said:


> The zombie gore has increased at least half on the awesome meter! Up close shotgun blast to the gut of a zombie resulted in a large hole!



Shoot them in the groin too  Zombie count has also doubled and added physics to explosions


----------



## thee neonlightning (Oct 29, 2009)

My main aim of these pictures were just to show the added gore basically....there has been a big change from l4d 1 as some may notice....the game was ban hammered in aussie and germany i believe


----------



## imperialreign (Oct 31, 2009)

*STALKER: Call of Pripyat Russian release * (not yet available worldwide or in North America):


----------



## chris89 (Nov 2, 2009)

An Small selection from Killing Floor last night, whilst on with a friend.










New M14 with laser site & just killed a Crawler.





New Assualt Rifle.

Chris


----------



## Sir_Real (Nov 3, 2009)

NFS shift @ 2048x1536 (3.1MP) max settings


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Nov 3, 2009)

Sir_Real said:


> NFS shift @ 2048x1536 (3.1MP) max settings
> 
> http://img41.imageshack.us/img41/2507/gfhgz.jpg
> 
> ...



I just realized how crappy the rear view mirror image looks...
But damn, at 2048x1536? More power to ya


----------



## chris89 (Nov 3, 2009)

Another from KF.







I got the finial kill with the Boss, with an M14 as Medic


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 3, 2009)

Some more *Call of Pripyat* shots:


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Nov 4, 2009)

NFS Shift may look decent, but the game sucks and has nothing to do with the NFS series. 
Anyways, Crysis all high settings AAX2, 1280X720


----------



## Zenith (Nov 6, 2009)

Need for Speed Shift Spa with Audi R8

Need for Speed Shift Nürburgring Nordschleife performing clean lap with Porsche Carrera GT


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 7, 2009)

u2konline said:


> NFS Shift may look decent, but the game sucks and has nothing to do with the NFS series.
> Anyways, Crysis all high settings AAX2, 1280X720
> http://www.imagenerd.com/uploads/crysis_2009-11-03_21-31-00-32-lpdV2.jpg



No no no thats your personal feelings about the game. NFS Shift is not brilliant but its never as bad as your stating.

As for those hi res shot OMG i didnt no that resolutions made such a difference to the quality of graphics. I mean mines looks okay but DAMN thats hawt


----------



## Zenith (Nov 9, 2009)

Need for Speed Shift Nürburgring Nordschleife performing clean lap with Pagani Zonda R only ABS


----------



## ChromeDome (Nov 9, 2009)




----------



## Zenith (Nov 9, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QlMWUzQoRSU


----------



## Sir_Real (Nov 10, 2009)

MW2 @ 2048x1536 (3.1MP) max settings


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 10, 2009)

nice shots. mw2 is dx9 right?


----------



## Marineborn (Nov 10, 2009)

doesnt even look that good, but yeah nice screenshots


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 10, 2009)

Sir_Real said:


> MW2 @ 2048x1536 (3.1MP) max settings
> 
> http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/93/gyhgv.jpg
> 
> ...



Im so happy right now! I can honestly say I am not impressed.


----------



## Sir_Real (Nov 10, 2009)

Yeah MW2 just DX9 but it still looks nice. But now having played this game online more i'm finding its bad points ! It seem to be a prob not being able to pick games with low ping ! I've now been on 2 or 3 quite laggy matches & 1 even lost connection.

To me it doesnt seem to be a ping advantage at all being the host to the game. Infact unless you start a private match you have no way of knowing whos hosting. Till you quit the game that is. 

Hoping the lag might improve when theres more people online closer to where i live.


----------



## syker (Nov 10, 2009)

http://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...9_197770039679_554109679_4074104_552431_s.jpg

this might not work, but here goes...
wow. that is small... anyone able to increase the size of this?


----------



## erocker (Nov 11, 2009)

syker said:


> http://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...9_197770039679_554109679_4074104_552431_s.jpg
> 
> this might not work, but here goes...
> wow. that is small... anyone able to increase the size of this?



Take screenshot
Paste it into MS Paint
Save as jpeg
go to www.techpowerup.org and upload the picture
copy and paste the image link into this thread.


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 11, 2009)

If you have FRAPS, save the image as png extension, the quality will be alot better than jpeg.


----------



## skylamer (Nov 11, 2009)

IrfanView ftw save with ttttttttthhhhhhaaaaaat program .jpeg loseless or .png max quality!


----------



## AsRock (Nov 11, 2009)

erocker said:


> Take screenshot
> Paste it into MS Paint
> Save as jpeg
> go to www.techpowerup.org and upload the picture
> copy and paste the image link into this thread.





kid41212003 said:


> If you have FRAPS, save the image as png extension, the quality will be alot better than jpeg.





skylamer said:


> IrfanView ftw save with ttttttttthhhhhhaaaaaat program .jpeg loseless or .png max quality!



And not post it here on TPU as they are degraded else.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 11, 2009)

This made me laugh....






Reloaded Aion and my character loaded up fine, lol


----------



## syker (Nov 11, 2009)

I see SPY! said:


> Operation Flashpoint?
> 
> *edit*
> 
> ...



yeah, that certainly looks humorous... laugh:

i need to look that up. it looks stupid enough to entertain me. again, that is for you.


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## I see SPY! (Nov 11, 2009)

syker said:


> yeah, that certainly looks humorous... laugh:
> 
> i need to look that up. it looks stupid enough to entertain me. again, that is for you.



Well, I think I still have a couple more of pics around...


























They certainly made me laugh


----------



## douglatins (Nov 14, 2009)

Had to post this, i would like this setup:


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 14, 2009)

douglatins said:


> Had to post this, i would like this setup:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091113/iw4sp 2009-11-13 22-27-23-59.jpg



No 1911? No M21 or M14? Meh you can keep all them plastic toys.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Nov 14, 2009)

Played a little bit of Overlord today since I got the complete pack yesterday. It's pretty fun and looks pretty cool. I'm only getting about 45FPS though, I expected more, but it's still smooth and all:


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 14, 2009)

Hmmm . . .


Is it just me, or do the MW2 screens look worse than MW?

Don't get me wrong, I thought MW looked great . . . it just seems like MW2 is a step back in the visual department


----------



## Soylent Joe (Nov 14, 2009)

imperialreign said:


> Hmmm . . .
> 
> 
> Is it just me, or do the MW2 screens look worse than MW?
> ...



Yeah, screenshots really don't do this game justice. Here's an awesome video from Maxishine, the actual gameplay looks very nice.


----------



## RevengE (Nov 17, 2009)

Some GTA SA modding.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Nov 19, 2009)

Please....help!


----------



## mAfia_boy (Nov 20, 2009)

these are screnies from OFP dragon rising + farcry 2!

http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g122/mafia_boy/ofdrscreens.png

http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g122/mafia_boy/Farcry2screenshot5.png


----------



## Soylent Joe (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## mickbali123 (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi.
These are  outstanding screenshot, I love this.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 26, 2009)

mickbali123 said:


> Hi.
> These are  outstanding screenshot, I love this.



Although I contributed to this thread like once and about 15 years ago   Thank you.

Welcome to TPU


----------



## IndianScout (Nov 26, 2009)

http://i46.tinypic.com/20ro486.jpg

http://i46.tinypic.com/2wrp81u.png


----------



## JRMBelgium (Nov 27, 2009)

*Unreal Tournament 3*


----------



## mAfia_boy (Nov 29, 2009)

this is from HL2 ep1;
http://img.techpowerup.org/091129/ep2_outland_010004.jpg

2142 knife badge;
http://img.techpowerup.org/091129/screen000.jpg

Another 2142 badge;
http://img.techpowerup.org/091129/meritorioustitanmedal.png


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Dec 6, 2009)

Awkward moment! Car gets stuck with hood open:


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 6, 2009)

..'Ant'.. said:


> Awkward moment! Car gets stuck with hood open:
> 
> http://i48.tinypic.com/amskgk.jpg
> 
> http://i46.tinypic.com/11mg550.jpg



Hahaha you logged of xfire. Your on TPU now i see. Lol i need to get GTA 4 so bad :/


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Dec 7, 2009)

Some bored Operation Flashpoint Dragon Rising demo photos,  game is awesome tho


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 10, 2009)

my 512mb 5750 in action on Dirt 2 on 1280x1024 8xx AA and presets was set on ultra. 35-37 average and 40 FPS max


----------



## Splave (Dec 10, 2009)

dirt pics are awesome


----------



## ste2425 (Dec 10, 2009)

just tried the dirt 2 demo an it is a sick game, i find the controlls a bit hard but im getting the hang of it i keep tryin to drift round the corners with full throttle an the car just either slides of forward or does a 360, so i gues that isn't the way your meant to drive em on this game lol


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 10, 2009)

i've lowered the settings to 4x AA and everything on High still looks great. 
My Mitsu Eclipse GT:
(This is after the race i just did which will be below this screenshot)




the water effects are really nice:












Damn car so dirty lol:


----------



## johnspack (Dec 11, 2009)

Playing with crysis again,  here's warhead at 1920x1200 and 16x aa.  Had to use fraps,  bad quality,  as hypersnap captures both my screens...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 11, 2009)

crysis warhead 1280x1024 no AA on mainstream settings DX10:
average FPS is 40 and maximum is 60


----------



## gerrynicol (Dec 13, 2009)

Some GTA IV Shots


----------



## johnspack (Dec 15, 2009)

Dirt2 fun!










Screenies done under win7 x64


----------



## johnspack (Dec 15, 2009)

I forgot..  baja start line:  and does anyone know how I can use higher res pngs here?  File size limit?  My pngs are huge...


----------



## thee neonlightning (Dec 16, 2009)

pah! and you think crowning the witch was brave!


----------



## Marineborn (Dec 16, 2009)

thee neonlightning said:


> pah! and you think crowning the witch was brave!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091216/Capture055.jpg



OMG! i loled


----------



## thee neonlightning (Dec 16, 2009)

Marineborn said:


> OMG! i loled



the story ends .....um....WELL lets just say she was none to happy 

oops , pics that were here i take off . wrong thread


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 17, 2009)

Some Dragon Age, Graphics seem kinda sloppy IMO. Is there any texture patches out there?
Just started playing last night, currently in the Wilds.


----------



## L|NK|N (Dec 17, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Some Dragon Age, Graphics seem kinda sloppy IMO. Is there any texture patches out there?



Atleast one.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm going fast!





Weee!





Soo pretty!





Weee!


----------



## Soylent Joe (Dec 17, 2009)

thee neonlightning said:


> pah! and you think crowning the witch was brave!



_Dat' ass._


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 21, 2009)

i am loving my score i got on COD4  got hardcore player achievement and MVP it felt goood:


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Dec 23, 2009)

thee neonlightning said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/091216/Capture055.jpg



 

Crysis, resize from 1280x1024


----------



## Soylent Joe (Dec 23, 2009)

u2konline said:


> Crysis, resize from 1280x1024
> http://www.imagenerd.com/uploads/crysis_2009-12-22_17-05-28-06-G6Wz0.jpg
> http://www.imagenerd.com/uploads/crysis_2009-12-22_17-06-10-98-Ltj3w.jpg
> http://www.imagenerd.com/uploads/crysis_2009-12-22_17-23-53-50-RqxbN.jpg
> http://www.imagenerd.com/uploads/crysis_2009-12-22_17-29-09-93-6UJ2v.jpg



Why do those shots look kind of washed out?


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Dec 23, 2009)

" *BioWare released Dragon Age: Origins recently, but many textures throughout the game are noticeably low-resolution " *
So they release a game in 2009 with low res textures?   



Soylent Joe said:


> Why do those shots look kind of washed out?


Huh, i am using something called Blue Sky mod, and the settings are on all enthusiast settings. But this mod, has too much bloom and blur i guess, maybe thats the problem, but it looks good to me.


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 23, 2009)

u2konline said:


> " *BioWare released Dragon Age: Origins recently, but many textures throughout the game are noticeably low-resolution " *
> So they release a game in 2009 with low res textures?
> 
> 
> Huh, i am using something called Blue Sky mod, and the settings are on all enthusiast settings. But this mod, has too much bloom and blur i guess, maybe thats the problem, but it looks good to me.



At first I thought it was the fact I was running the game on a 2900PRO I like the gameplay though.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 23, 2009)

@Soylent Joe






w00t!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 28, 2009)

Dirt 2 @ 1680x1050 High and Ultra settings no AA


----------



## Soylent Joe (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## I see SPY! (Dec 31, 2009)

Soylent Joe said:


> http://img41.imageshack.us/img41/387/gtaiv2009123015204391.jpg
> 
> http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/8513/gtaiv2009123017052723.jpg



How well does it run on your system? I'm wondering because I would probably get a similar performance, considering I would be playing at a lower resolution(1680x1050).


----------



## Soylent Joe (Dec 31, 2009)

I see SPY! said:


> How well does it run on your system? I'm wondering because I would probably get a similar performance, considering I would be playing at a lower resolution(1680x1050).



I get around 25-35 fps during normal play (everything at max, vsync on, 1920x1080). When recording with fraps it drops to like 15, but there's no way around that. I get about the same frames with everything at medium as I do maxed, so it's probably my dual-core that's holding me back. That said, it is playable at 30 frames, but I'd like to be getting double that :/


----------



## I see SPY! (Dec 31, 2009)

Soylent Joe said:


> I get around 25-35 fps during normal play (everything at max, vsync on, 1920x1080). When recording with fraps it drops to like 15, but there's no way around that. I get about the same frames with everything at medium as I do maxed, so it's probably my dual-core that's holding me back. That said, it is playable at 30 frames, but I'd like to be getting double that :/



Thanks for the info. To be honest, that's more than I thought you'd be having. Maybe I'll give the game a chance, if I find it in a bargain's bin(too late for the Steam sale anyway  ).


----------



## Gas2100 (Dec 31, 2009)

my borderland contribute...i found it funny anyway...


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 31, 2009)

Gas2100 said:


> my borderland contribute...i found it funny anyway...



 nice one man.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Dec 31, 2009)

I see SPY! said:


> Thanks for the info. To be honest, that's more than I thought you'd be having. Maybe I'll give the game a chance, if I find it in a bargain's bin(too late for the Steam sale anyway  ).



Yep. I'd say you'd get about 5 frames less than me on average, which should still be alright.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 31, 2009)

wack the mustashe man. Left 4 Dead 2 1680x1050 max settings 8X AA 16X AF


----------



## Animalpak (Dec 31, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> i am loving my score i got on COD4  got hardcore player achievement and MVP it felt goood:
> http://screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/natural/c2ae53d3e50f43d2f3298673c446a3b0a580d0cf.png



Seems like half of your kills are with fragging schloeof ass out.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 31, 2009)

Animalpak said:


> Seems like half of your kills are with fragging schloeof ass out.



and what you mean by that??


----------



## Gas2100 (Dec 31, 2009)

3dsage said:


> nice one man.





thanks, i thought some ppl would find it a laugh...


----------



## 3dsage (Jan 2, 2010)

Love this weapon M1014, just got Digital for it.
Max kills with it so far 52


----------



## I see SPY! (Jan 2, 2010)

Playing some Osmos:




















This game is really relaxing, with a very calming soundtrack. I recommend this to wash your eyes from all the killing we usually do on TF2/CSS/COD/etc


----------



## gerardfraser (Jan 2, 2010)

*Crysis screenshots*

Crysis screens


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 2, 2010)

gerardfraser said:


> Crysis screens
> 
> 
> [url]http://img527.imageshack.us/img527/2554/screenshot0109m.jpg[/URL]
> ...



A few of those screeshots remind me of the Everglades. What part of Crysis it that?


----------



## gerardfraser (Jan 2, 2010)

Custom maps
There are 3 different maps there,with TOD real lifesis
Etherica
Swamp Level
Grassy_Fields first post on page


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 2, 2010)

gerardfraser said:


> Custom maps
> There are 3 different maps there,with TOD real lifesis
> Etherica
> Swamp Level
> Grassy_Fields first post on page



i am guessing you got a gaming laptop or something to be running at that resolution?? if you have join my clubhouse and post your specs


----------



## gerardfraser (Jan 3, 2010)

> i am guessing you got a gaming laptop or something to be running at that resolution?? if you have join my clubhouse and post your specs


Nah small screens were for forum.


Messing around Crysis swamp map


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 3, 2010)

Ya know I grew up in the Everglades. Some of those screenshots are very close to the real thing. I can almost smell the sawgrass.


----------



## 3dsage (Jan 3, 2010)

I was on a hot streak with the skorpion.


----------



## gerardfraser (Jan 3, 2010)

> Ya know I grew up in the Everglades. Some of those screenshots are very close to the real thing. I can almost smell the sawgrass.


Hee hee you can see some similarities,nice going.


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 3, 2010)

red faction guerrilla


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jan 3, 2010)

ste2425 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100103/rfg 2007-01-06 14-05-31-56.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100103/rfg 2007-01-06 14-05-33-18.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100103/rfg 2007-01-06 14-06-43-37.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100103/rfg 2007-01-06 14-06-44-13.jpg
> ...



I got bored with that game really quickly, although the total destruction aspect is really cool. It also made me mad that I was only getting like 25 or less FPS maxed, and it looked crappy at lower graphic settings.


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 3, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> I got bored with that game really quickly, although the total destruction aspect is really cool. It also made me mad that I was only getting like 25 or less FPS maxed, and it looked crappy at lower graphic settings.



something must be wrong there then i get 35-40 maxed out. And yes it is a bit boring, hence the destruction spree


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 3, 2010)

gerardfraser said:


> Nah small screens were for forum.
> 
> 
> Messing around Crysis swamp map
> ...



How did you get that level?


----------



## Sir_Real (Jan 3, 2010)

A little freeware shoot-em-up i downloaded a cupple of years back. Quite fun for a few mins.

I forget where i downloaded it so i've uploaded it to a file sharing site: Exception.zip - 24.18MB 

4:3










16:9


----------



## gerardfraser (Jan 3, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> How did you get that level?



Check post #1780,I put links there


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jan 3, 2010)

Mirror's Edge, everything maxed @ 1920x1080


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 4, 2010)

This guy needs to brush his teeth...  Dragon Age is such an awesome game so far.


----------



## js01 (Jan 4, 2010)

Silent Hill 3 this game is creepy and still looks better then Homecoming


----------



## js01 (Jan 4, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Mirror's Edge, everything maxed @ 1920x1080
> 
> http://img214.imageshack.us/img214/5645/mirrorsedge201001031617.jpg
> 
> ...



That was the best game I played in all of 09, I hope they make a sequel.


----------



## Kursah (Jan 4, 2010)

Well I got bored with Dragon Age for a little bit, it's a good game for sure, but I just needed something different. I happened to stumble upon a 1.4gb hi-res texture mod for The Witcher EE, figured I'd load the game up and give it another go since it was another I liked a lot, but would burn out on. It takes a while to go from an original Witcher dvd to the EE edition to 1.5, then to get the texture pack installed, but I've really been enjoying this game again, well worth the re-install..was $13.49 on steam for the Witcher EE Director's Cut during the holiday special, which shouldn't be quite done with yet.




































The game is definitely showing it's age, but with the EE and hi-res textures, it's got me hooked again. Looking forward to The Witcher 2, or just more news on it at this point! Not much out there beyond the leaked vid and a couple of interviews yet.


----------



## RaPiDo987 (Jan 4, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> http://img696.imageshack.us/img696/1858/iw4sp2009111920391879.jpg
> http://img687.imageshack.us/img687/9493/iw4sp2009111920561146.jpg
> http://img10.imageshack.us/img10/4826/iw4sp2009111921002139f.jpg
> http://img10.imageshack.us/img10/3862/iw4sp2009111921002139.jpg
> ...



Thanks for the shots, put one on my desktop!


----------



## RevengE (Jan 6, 2010)

how is mirrors edge?


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jan 6, 2010)

RevengE said:


> how is mirrors edge?



Awesome.

It's a very good game. I'm on chapter 4 right now. If you get into it, it can be really exciting. My heart starts pumping everytime I'm getting shot at and that fast-paced music starts playing. Probably one of the most immersive games I've played in a while.


----------



## 3dsage (Jan 6, 2010)

Some Dragon Age















Take a Sip




Whoops, I thought this scene was hilarious.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jan 6, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Awesome.
> 
> It's a very good game. I'm on chapter 4 right now. If you get into it, it can be really exciting. My heart starts pumping everytime I'm getting shot at and that fast-paced music starts playing. Probably one of the most immersive games I've played in a while.



+1 Mirrors edge is a great game. Im lucky i decided to torrent it . 
The thing is the game looks GREAT. Shadows, deep post processing color, and the textures on objects are really fine, and the look realistic. 

Besting looking textures ive ever seen, beats crysis at its own game. When you first play the game its kinda heart pumping, but ive beat the game a couple of times, so i only get hyped when trying to get 3 stars on a time trail threw a level. XD


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 6, 2010)

Mirrors Edge is way to "bright" for me. I feel like im looking at the sun everywhere i go.

Dragon Age looks pretty high res to me on my system.


----------



## 3dsage (Jan 6, 2010)

Some more DAO spammage, blizzard is awesome BTW.


----------



## 3dsage (Jan 10, 2010)

Cod4 Galactic mod, looks awesome to bad servers are empty.


----------



## troyrae360 (Jan 11, 2010)

3volvedcombat said:


> +1 Mirrors edge is a great game. Im lucky i decided to torrent it .
> The thing is the game looks GREAT. Shadows, deep post processing color, and the textures on objects are really fine, and the look realistic.
> 
> Besting looking textures ive ever seen, beats crysis at its own game. When you first play the game its kinda heart pumping, but ive beat the game a couple of times, so i only get hyped when trying to get 3 stars on a time trail threw a level. XD





Soylent Joe said:


> Mirror's Edge, everything maxed @ 1920x1080
> 
> http://img214.imageshack.us/img214/5645/mirrorsedge201001031617.jpg
> 
> ...



Hmm, to me according to these screenshots crysis looks alot better than mirrors edge, maybe you could post some screenys that prove me wrong


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 16, 2010)

Just enjoying the view.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jan 17, 2010)

Epic screenshot dump:

Call of Duty 2 (still looking great after 5 years)



























Far Cry 2















































Unigine Heaven Benchmark







Zero Gear (pretty fun little Mario Kart imitator, great for people with short attention spans like myself)


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 17, 2010)

Its time for some pwnage screenshots! 


































The answer (plus some others) to why i have Voodoo 2 SLI in my machine.


----------



## erocker (Jan 19, 2010)

Star Trek Online.

This is my Cruiser class ship in a big ship parking lot. As you can see my ship is tiny.


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 19, 2010)

erocker said:


> Star Trek Online.
> 
> This is my Cruiser class ship in a big ship parking lot. As you can see my ship is tiny.
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/GameClient2010-01-1902-07-01-76.jpg http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/GameClient2010-01-1902-07-03-31.jpg http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/GameClient2010-01-1902-07-05-18.jpg http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/GameClient2010-01-1902-07-07-32.jpg http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/GameClient2010-01-1902-07-09-56.jpg http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/GameClient2010-01-1902-07-15-12.jpg



ive been lookin into that game an i aint fully sure on it yet. Whats the gameplay like? ive heard mixed reviews. dont look to bad tho ships look a bit black i always remember them like being white or sliver from tv?


----------



## erocker (Jan 19, 2010)

It's fun but it's been a rather buggy beta. When it works, it's great. I'm at level 11 and the missions have been getting better and better. I'll probablly pick it up and give it a try for a few months.


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 19, 2010)

erocker said:


> It's fun but it's been a rather buggy beta. When it works, it's great. I'm at level 11 and the missions have been getting better and better. I'll probablly pick it up and give it a try for a few months.



SO ai is actually good? i played games that sound similar like the X3 games and whilst it was good a first the fights were rather boring quite quick, same two moves over and over if that makes sense.


----------



## department76 (Jan 23, 2010)

nothing nobody here hasn't seen before:

sandvich and me are coming for you!





everything maxed of course, with 8x/16x


----------



## I see SPY! (Jan 23, 2010)

That is delicious!


----------



## Animalpak (Jan 24, 2010)

F.E.A.R. 2 very easy game on hard level too bah just looks fine.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jan 24, 2010)

Avatar: The Game. A little less prettyful than expected, but still looks good. Getting 25-40FPS with everything maxed and vsync.


----------



## I see SPY! (Jan 25, 2010)

^   Played the demo and I gotta say: despite all the criticism, I thought it looked good and was fun to play. But that's just me


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jan 25, 2010)

I see SPY! said:


> ^   Played the demo and I gotta say: despite all the criticism, I thought it looked good and was fun to play. But that's just me



Yep. Wasn't really spectacular but I liked the variety in weapons and scenery and thought it felt really solid for a port.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 25, 2010)

I gotta check Avatar the game out, I thought the movie was amazing.  Gotta see what's up with the game.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 25, 2010)

*lol*

Good ol Windows 7 on my HD with 15MB free.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 25, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Good ol Windows 7 on my HD with 15MB free.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100124/WIndows Glitch.png



  Sluggish?


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 25, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I gotta check Avatar the game out, I thought the movie was amazing.  Gotta see what's up with the game.



Crap game. 

I didn't like it.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 25, 2010)

Just because your personal opinion says its crap dosent mean it is.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 25, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Sluggish?



It was just an error lol. After I restarted it reported it correctly. If you noticed the Blue Bar wasn't even red or filled all the way to suggest it was even full.


----------



## The Witcher (Jan 25, 2010)

Since I'm a freak I thought about posting some nasty pictures I got from a game (Which will be released very soon)

You will know the game if you looked closely...

Enjoy 
















Comment : nice butts to be honest, I really want to know who designed this character, because he really nailed it


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jan 25, 2010)

The Witcher said:


> Since I'm a freak I thought about posting some nasty pictures I got from a game (Which will be released very soon)
> 
> You will know the game if you looked closely...
> 
> ...


----------



## Animalpak (Jan 25, 2010)

you already get ME2 ??


----------



## The Witcher (Jan 25, 2010)

Animalpak said:


> you already get ME2 ??



Think about it, how could I get a game which is officially not released unless I got it...(you know the answer )


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 26, 2010)

The Witcher, that's some good looking stuff. (Not going to ask how you got it, just going to envy you.) 

Oh, and here's some Borderlands goodness.


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 26, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> The Witcher, that's some good looking stuff. (Not going to ask how you got it, just going to envy you.)
> 
> Oh, and here's some Borderlands goodness.
> 
> ...



one thing thats puts me of borderlands is the cartoon esk look. I saw it when they were going for a more realism style and liked the look of it but then they changed it all.


----------



## Animalpak (Jan 26, 2010)

The Witcher said:


> Think about it, how could I get a game which is officially not released unless I got it...(you know the answer )



Yes


----------



## The Witcher (Jan 26, 2010)

MINOR SPOILER ALERT !!!
MINOR SPOILER ALERT !!!
MINOR SPOILER ALERT !!!
MINOR SPOILER ALERT !!!

So Sheperd visited the bar and this is what happened...nothing really.







Sheperd :Hi, can I have a drink ?






Sheperd : Thanks






Sheperd : (Drinking...)






Sheperd : Hoooraahhhh !!! 


By the way do you like the armor paint job ? Too bad it's too dark in the bar or you would have been able to see the cool colors


----------



## The Witcher (Jan 26, 2010)

Just a question, is it OK for me to post more pictures from ME2 ?

Because if it's not OK tell me, I don't an admin to ban me


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 6, 2010)

you won't get banned at all for just posting pictures that might spoil some fun for people.
Anyways post up your Shepard =p.
Heres mine Mass Effect 2 1680x1050 everything enabled at very high.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 9, 2010)

I know it's not as cool as ME2, but here's some Far Cry 2.... 





















Damn photobucket made the screenshots look like crap. :/


----------



## ste2425 (Feb 9, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> I know it's not as cool as ME2, but here's some Far Cry 2....
> 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/FarCry22010-02-0220-43-26-93.jpg
> 
> ...



free image hosting, by tpu itself my friend
http://www.techpowerup.org/


----------



## AsRock (Feb 9, 2010)

ste2425 said:


> free image hosting, by tpu itself my friend
> http://www.techpowerup.org/



Well unless it's changed TPU down scales pics.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 9, 2010)

1000FPS shot in Counter Strike - Condition Zero


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 9, 2010)

some blue sun guy going as a one man army against me and Garrus lols.
Recon helmet


----------



## ste2425 (Feb 9, 2010)

AsRock said:


> Well unless it's changed TPU down scales pics.



its never downscalled pics as far as im aware, my pics have always uploaded at 1680x1050 (my max res)


----------



## gerardfraser (Feb 13, 2010)

Some screens
Crysis
































ME2


----------



## gerrynicol (Feb 13, 2010)

COP, max settings DX10


----------



## Zubasa (Feb 13, 2010)

Not exactly Screenshots, but I guess a video is worth a thousand pics. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2fRp6-nvbws


----------



## I see SPY! (Feb 16, 2010)

So here I was, waiting for the map to start, when I see this:






Well, the game isn't new, but I never noticed that


----------



## ste2425 (Feb 19, 2010)

have a gues


----------



## js01 (Feb 19, 2010)

ME2












AVP


----------



## ste2425 (Feb 19, 2010)

whats the sp side of avp like?


----------



## js01 (Feb 19, 2010)

I've only played the marine part so far there's 3 campaigns, it's just your average shooter with some horror elements thrown it to it.


----------



## I see SPY! (Feb 19, 2010)

And how well does it run? I see you have the same graphics card that I have, with a similar processor(minus your 2 extra cores...)


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 19, 2010)

Bioshock 2 1680x1050 Maxed settings.


----------



## js01 (Feb 20, 2010)

I see SPY! said:


> And how well does it run? I see you have the same graphics card that I have, with a similar processor(minus your 2 extra cores...)



It runs really good around 35-50 fps at 1920x1200 with AO turned off but at 1280x800 it's about 60-80 fps. This hd 4850 still runs games excellent and I bought it when it first came out bout 3 years ago.


----------



## I see SPY! (Feb 20, 2010)

js01 said:


> It runs really good around 35-50 fps at 1920x1200 with AO turned off but at 1280x800 it's about 60-80 fps. This hd 4850 still runs games excellent and I bought it when it first came out bout 3 years ago.



Great! It's good to know the trusty 4850 still packs a punch


----------



## mmm995 (Feb 22, 2010)

dirt 2 @ 6720x1050


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 22, 2010)

Hey duniek, the only way to get that resolution is Eyefinity correct?  What are your specs?


----------



## mmm995 (Feb 22, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hey duniek, the only way to get that resolution is Eyefinity correct?  What are your specs?



lol, i click thanks button instead quote 

2 mains lcds plugged to radeon HD5850
2 sides lcds pluged to 8400GS

2 mains are extended so widnows see only 3 monitors (one big 3360x1050 main and two sides 1680x1050)

and I am using SoftTH  (for eyefiny with normal HD5xxx gpu you can run @ 3 lcd max) (I will try run eyefinity + softTH in one time so I hope O will get |1680x1050| + |5040x1050| + |1680x1050

I am only  waiting for adapter dp @ dvi active
after that I will try run it @ 8400x1050 or portrait 5250x1680 (ppl says DX9 has limited too 8192 pixels but will see)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 22, 2010)

That pretty crazy.  I wanna try eyefinity bu I haven't looked into setting it up.


----------



## mmm995 (Feb 22, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That pretty crazy.  I wanna try eyefinity bu I haven't looked into setting it up.



3 x lcd is enough for super gaming

I make more 5-6 only for fun lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 22, 2010)

I got only 2


----------



## mmm995 (Feb 25, 2010)

...


----------



## PurplePuppet (Mar 2, 2010)

*Ntw*


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 2, 2010)

WoW, private server (wowbeez)


----------



## Zenith (Mar 4, 2010)

Rayman2 with DGVoodoo in 1680x1050


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 5, 2010)

@Purple Puppet

what game is that??


----------



## I see SPY! (Mar 5, 2010)

It's probably Napoleon: Total War...


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 5, 2010)

It's been a while, but here's a few for you....

New Just Cause 2 Demo...Awesome Fun 











Borderlands - Another game that I'm finding alot of fun.











Call Of Juarez 1






Oblivion with mods






And last but not least, the reason God gave us 16xAA


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 5, 2010)

Dude what resolution are you playing at?  Thats crazy low, 1024x819?


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 5, 2010)

It's in my sig - 1280 x 1024....saving up for a bigger monitor but boy can I heap on the AA and AF.


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 5, 2010)

Yeah but your screen caps are lower, what gives?


Edit and whats up with your avvy?  Link?


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 5, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Yeah but your screen caps are lower, what gives?
> 
> 
> Edit and whats up with your avvy?  Link?



I have no idea i just used Fraps  and yeh, my avvy is cool  Life on Mars (The english version) was/is my favourite tv show


----------



## Frizz (Mar 6, 2010)

This is 1x AA - 16 AF - Battlefield Bad Company 2.... THIS GAME IS F*CKING OFF THE HOOK.

I seriously could not help it I just did a screen shot on every amazing scene I came by. And the way 99% of buildings are destructible is jizz in my pants. Check out these screenies


----------



## Zenith (Mar 6, 2010)

NFS Shift


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 6, 2010)

thought id bring back a classic seein as i saw rayman earlier


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 6, 2010)

randomflip said:


> This is 1x AA - 16 AF - Battlefield Bad Company 2.... THIS GAME IS F*CKING OFF THE HOOK.
> 
> I seriously could not help it I just did a screen shot on every amazing scene I came by. And the way 99% of buildings are destructible is jizz in my pants. Check out these screenies
> 
> ...



thats does look cool but theres a lack of debris afterwards


----------



## Frizz (Mar 6, 2010)

ste2425 said:


> thats does look cool but theres a lack of debris afterwards



Lol the last picture was taken way after the explosion, the debris actually took a while to clear up and I couldn't see the destruction the C4 made properly so hence the clear pic!


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 6, 2010)

randomflip said:


> Lol the last picture was taken way after the explosion, the debris actually took a while to clear up and I couldn't see the destruction the C4 made properly so hence the clear pic!



lol ok my bad


----------



## r9 (Mar 6, 2010)

I just want to say that I really enjoy this thread. Keep up the good job all.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 6, 2010)

ste2425 said:


> lol ok my bad



Haha no problem I probably should have posted these screenies first (Even better).


----------



## I see SPY! (Mar 6, 2010)

ste2425 said:


> thought id bring back a classic seein as i saw rayman earlier
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100306/BioShock2 2010-02-18 15-35-36-47.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100306/Project64 2010-03-06 10-36-02-96.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100306/Project64 2010-03-06 10-36-16-54.jpg
> ...



I remember being blown away by the amazing 3d graphics a few years ago 
Times have changed!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 6, 2010)

kaboom...Bad company 2 1680x1050 DX11 4xAA 16x Antisophic-filters HSBO enabled(thing),these are all set on high but i have now lowered it to get abit more fps..


----------



## Zubasa (Mar 6, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> kaboom...Bad company 2 1680x1050 DX11 4xAA 16x Antisophic-filters HSBO enabled(thing),these are all set on high but i have now lowered it to get abit more fps..
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100306/BFBC2Game 2010-03-03 22-17-35-89.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100306/BFBC2Game 2010-03-03 22-26-57-37.jpg


Thats more like it, 
the other screenshots above looks as if there is no AA :shadedshu
It looks even better with CFAA set to Edge-Detect, but the performance hit is noticable with certain scenes.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 6, 2010)

Yeah I use no AA when playing. My 4890 starts to act sluggish when its on but your right I probably should turn it on just for screenies.


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 7, 2010)

I see SPY! said:


> I remember being blown away by the amazing 3d graphics a few years ago
> Times have changed!



Aye i no i remember spending many years in my youth playing this and being hooked, ha i sound old im only 19. The N64 was the first console i ever owned as my own, an super mario 64 was the first game. love it


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 8, 2010)

ste2425 said:


> Aye i no i remember spending many years in my youth playing this and being hooked, ha i sound old im only 19. The N64 was the first console i ever owned as my own, an super mario 64 was the first game. love it



I remember getting my N64  I also loved lylat wars which was amazing graphically


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 8, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> I remember getting my N64  I also loved lylat wars which was amazing graphically



Banjo and Kazooie?


----------



## Zenith (Mar 8, 2010)

Outrun2006Coast2Coast on Radeon5850 (CCC settings all to MAX)


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 8, 2010)

ste2425 said:


> Banjo and Kazooie?



And banjo tooie, super smash bros stuff like that


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Mar 11, 2010)

Beautiful or not, don't really care but good times none the less, good times. Being bored or going good 


RA3 Bear Paths





RA3 A few More Bears LOL





RA3 Air Superiority





RA3 Just LOL





L4D Score





Demigod Final Score


----------



## Ejjman1 (Mar 11, 2010)

Trying out BF: BC2 Campaign
All High Settings, @ 1920x1200


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## Zenith (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## Mr.Amateur (Mar 14, 2010)

TDU ftw Zenith!

Such a pretty car ant~


----------



## Zenith (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanx.


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## <<Onafets>> (Mar 21, 2010)

..'Ant'.. said:


> http://i42.tinypic.com/n4tfnb.jpg



What game is That!


----------



## option350z (Mar 21, 2010)

<<Onafets>> said:


> What game is That!



That is NFS Shift I believe <<Onafets>>.


----------



## Stak (Mar 23, 2010)

more tdu

WITH hdr/bloom mod, and tropical paradise mod


----------



## sweeper (Mar 23, 2010)

Test Drive Unlimited eh? Nice pics. I think I need to game more on my PC .. LOL. I play on the PS3 to much anymore.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 26, 2010)

1680x1050 - DX11 - Very High - 4xAA - 16XAF

First portion of Metro 2033. It's decent looking, definitely not Bad Company 2 status. Like everyone else has said, it has that STALKER look/feel to it.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 26, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> First portion of Metro 2033. It's decent looking, definitely not Bad Company 2 status. Like everyone else has said, it has that STALKER look/feel to it.



It will do, 4A is founded by an ex-GSC employees.


----------



## TotalChaos (Mar 27, 2010)

Heaven Bench 2.0


----------



## chris89 (Mar 28, 2010)

Three from Just Cause 2.


----------



## TotalChaos (Mar 28, 2010)

looks sweet


----------



## Stak (Mar 28, 2010)

Hmm nice. Is just cause 2 worth buying now? Ive playex the demo but wasn't that impressed but sense of speed was awesome and it looks great.


----------



## chris89 (Mar 28, 2010)

Well so far i would say it is, but i've only just started playing the game, since got it Yestuday and took, ages to get to work since i had to reverify it.

I shall post more screens soon. All maxxed out as well , but i could do with a quad core cpu on some games.

Chris


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 29, 2010)

bad company 2





















fall out 3


----------



## chris89 (Mar 29, 2010)

Some More from Just Cause 2. I've so far only done 3 missions, having to much fun exploring and blowing things up.






My Piloting isn't very good.... To used to FSX or IL2





Took my hovercraft for a ride as well


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 29, 2010)

chris89 said:


> Some More from Just Cause 2. I've so far only done 3 missions, having to much fun exploring and blowing things up.
> 
> http://screenshot.xfire.com/s/94724841-4.jpg
> 
> ...



I like the look of just cause 2 seems quite fun

some metro 2033, this game really shi@'s me up. I find it rather slugish tho mainly the mouse. I dont think its too low fps, but i dont get it i mean i have no problems with my mouse in any other games i just find it really hard to hit the target with this game, any one else have that problem?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm using the 360 controller to play this game (native support for the controller) since the controller allows a lower framerate to remain playable I can crank the graphics and enjoy the atmosphere.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Mar 31, 2010)

*Just Cause 2* (I thought I took some sweet shots of the figher, cargo, and commercial jets but apparently Fraps had closed ;_; )








































*Bad Company 2* (if you're lame and haven't played it yet)










*Serious Sam HD* (meh)





*Psychonauts*


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 31, 2010)

is dx11 any good in metro 2033? i mean ive seen the comparison screenies but is it actually a big nifference when playing the games?


----------



## Phxprovost (Mar 31, 2010)

Psychonauts is awesome


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 31, 2010)

ste2425 said:


> is dx11 any good in metro 2033? i mean ive seen the comparison screenies but is it actually a big nifference when playing the games?



I can tell the difference. Obviously the game still plays the same and like most games once you're in a firefight you won't really notice the graphics. It's all about the subtle details when you're creeping through the tunnels alone.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Apr 5, 2010)

*More JC2*


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Apr 6, 2010)

Nice Headshot!


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 6, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> *More JC2*
> http://img63.imageshack.us/img63/2479/airlinerx.jpg
> 
> http://img515.imageshack.us/img515/3522/jetc.jpg
> ...



is that a whale?!?


----------



## Soylent Joe (Apr 6, 2010)

ste2425 said:


> is that a whale?!?



Bloke was beached ;_;


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 6, 2010)

Reminds me of something that happen here in Oregon back in the 70's

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8-MmSjZP3w

(Sorry, I know this is waaay off topic.)


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 6, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Reminds me of something that happen here in Oregon back in the 70's
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8-MmSjZP3w
> 
> (Sorry, I know this is waaay off topic.)



thats highlarious, guys cars crushed lol, errr how do we get rid of a whale? errrrm blow it up. haha great


----------



## Soylent Joe (Apr 6, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Reminds me of something that happen here in Oregon back in the 70's
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8-MmSjZP3w
> 
> (Sorry, I know this is waaay off topic.)



That's what it was an allusion to. There are a few other cool Easter eggs around, just do a Google for some and you can get the coordinates.


----------



## johnspack (Apr 6, 2010)

Just Cause 2 is okay,  do love the view from up here!




And here too!


----------



## F1reFly (Apr 12, 2010)




----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 12, 2010)

ste2425 said:


> bad company 2
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100329/badcompany2.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100329/Capture012.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100329/Capture013.jpg
> ...



What gun is that in Fallout3?


----------



## F1reFly (Apr 12, 2010)

more random game shots


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 12, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> What gun is that in Fallout3?



one of the alien guns you get from completing the addon mothership zeta, very very powerful, crap to hit the target with if its condition goes below half. I think thats the disintergrator


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 12, 2010)

Welcome F1reFly, nice screenies. Can I ask you to fill in your system specifications please? I'd like to know what you're running Call of Pripyat on, I can't help but think you're running a mod there, are you?


----------



## Hawkster13 (Apr 12, 2010)

F1reFly said:


> more random game shots
> 
> 
> http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/1415/36119052.jpg



Hi, what game is this? Also Gran Turismo 5?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 12, 2010)

Hawkster13 said:


> Hi, what game is this? Also Gran Turismo 5?



Yeah it is.


----------



## Stak (Apr 12, 2010)

ow do you post the pictures so big on thes forum ?!?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 12, 2010)

Stak said:


> ow do you post the pictures so big on thes forum ?!?



It really depends on what size of screenshot you've taken. Generally, pressing Print Screen takes a screenie of your set resolution. To upload to them on the forums, if you click on _'Go to Advanced'_ and then _'Manage Attachments'_ you just then navigate to your image (as long as it's a compatible format) and then upload. The forums will resize it accordingly.



Hope that helps.


----------



## Triprift (Apr 12, 2010)

Yep and pics are max 2 meg to post.


----------



## Stak (Apr 12, 2010)

ugh posteded a lot of pics, but TPU forums wont upload them! too bad 
 ill just send liks instead 

metro 2033:

http://img94.imageshack.us/i/metro203320100412140826.png/
http://img442.imageshack.us/i/metro203320100412140852.png/
http://img266.imageshack.us/i/metro203320100412141013.png/
http://img20.imageshack.us/i/metro203320100412141500.png/
since it is my 2nd playthrough i always spend all my money on ammo insted of bigger guns. whats a big gun without ammo eh? 
TDU:

http://img163.imageshack.us/i/20100321222235.jpg/
http://img143.imageshack.us/i/20100321222029.jpg/
http://img144.imageshack.us/i/20100321190623.jpg/
http://img144.imageshack.us/i/20100321185813.jpg/
http://img85.imageshack.us/i/20100321222700.jpg/


----------



## Triprift (Apr 12, 2010)

Just click on my bottom link in my sig that tells you what you need to do.


----------



## Stak (Apr 12, 2010)

ok done click on links


----------



## Triprift (Apr 12, 2010)

Yeah you can do it that way just in the future have the links inbetween img tags 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Apr 12, 2010)

F1reFly said:


> more random game shots
> 
> http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/613/10904404.jpg
> 
> ...



Wow that pic of Fuji raceway looks life like ,Holy good god,What video card you running,Nice pics.


----------



## IINexusII (Apr 12, 2010)

*Assassins Creed II* should have taken some shots while the story was going along, oh well


----------



## F1reFly (Apr 13, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Welcome F1reFly, nice screenies. Can I ask you to fill in your system specifications please? I'd like to know what you're running Call of Pripyat on, I can't help but think you're running a mod there, are you?



thanks, yes there are many mods used in that game. Is there a limit to the number of shots per post? most others its typically 10. Just wanted to make sure i didnt break any rules here. mod can delete if i post too many

some more, these are old, i'll make some newer ones soon.


----------



## F1reFly (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## F1reFly (Apr 13, 2010)

Hawkster13 said:


> Hi, what game is this? Also Gran Turismo 5?



Yes its GT5 Prologue. Running in real time, the camera panned far away so makes it look good. So imagine how good the final version should be?

I have some more good ones here, these are replay and demo shots. hard to take shots while playing :


----------



## crush3r (Apr 13, 2010)

^ Woowee! What DirectX version is this running on? DX10 I'm assuming?
Great screenshots F1refly


----------



## erocker (Apr 13, 2010)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Wow that pic of Fuji raceway looks life like ,Holy good god,What video card you running,Nice pics.



I agree, those pictures are amazing. That is the best video game car goodness I've seen.


----------



## F1reFly (Apr 17, 2010)

heavy rain





[/IMG]


----------



## I see SPY! (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm sorry, did you say *Heavy Rain*?






Also, some Torchlight pics. My pet:


----------



## LifeOnMars (Apr 17, 2010)

STALKER SOC at night with complete 2009 mod. It rocks 






[/IMG]


----------



## AsRock (Apr 17, 2010)

F1reFly said:


> heavy rain



Ooh not heard much of that company for a long time.  Remember Omikron ? ( if memory sefrves me right it was the one David Bowie was involved in ).  Great game and just been reading that there is going be a second one.


Any release date on Heavy Rain ?.  Will have to check that demo out .


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Apr 17, 2010)

Heavy rain has been out for a while now  Good game. Now for some old-ish screenies.

GTA 4 Maxed Out Graphics, no patches





GT4





GT4





GT4 Muscle pWn4G3





GT4 Sleek Car





GT4 First Ever Screen Shot





First Starting in Torchlight





Torchlight Developed


----------



## Stak (Apr 17, 2010)

Is gt5 on pc too?


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 17, 2010)

I'd get a PS3 just for GT5 but the game better come out.


----------



## Stak (Apr 17, 2010)

hmm gonna try gt4 on pc out, have it on ps2 but ps2 doesnt work anymore


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 17, 2010)

Speaking of GT5, I've never played a Simulation Racing game that has actually felt so real it has made me want to buy a particular car!  GT5 will blow everybodies mind away when that thing is released.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 17, 2010)

F1reFly said:


> Yes its GT5 Prologue. Running in real time, the camera panned far away so makes it look good. So imagine how good the final version should be?
> 
> I have some more good ones here, these are replay and demo shots. hard to take shots while playing :
> 
> ...



A: How are you playing GT5 on a PC.
B: Ifs its on a PS3 how are you running fraps?

Imma confused.


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Apr 17, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> A: How are you playing GT5 on a PC.
> B: Ifs its on a PS3 how are you running fraps?
> 
> Imma confused.



good question TMM78 my guess is he's using a modified fraps to record the picture, because afaik their aint no ps3 emulator, 
although they must make and test the ps3's games on something 
now that's the kind of pc i want


----------



## F1reFly (Apr 17, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> A: How are you playing GT5 on a PC.
> B: Ifs its on a PS3 how are you running fraps?
> 
> Imma confused.



no i use fraps for screenshots on my pc, but its too slow to play from. actual playing is done on ps3, i just use pc for screenshots...like this, here is my desktop atm






heres a couple more PS3 shots











Here is GTA 4


----------



## F1reFly (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## I see SPY! (Apr 17, 2010)

Achievement time in Portal. Took a while but I got it:


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 17, 2010)

Some screens from a 3DM06 bench...

Made a desktop out of the last one.


----------



## F1reFly (Apr 18, 2010)

Portal was cool, but i just wasnt very good at it. i got stuck early in the game and never played it since. I have too many games i don't play.


----------



## I see SPY! (Apr 18, 2010)

F1reFly said:


> Portal was cool, but i just wasnt very good at it. i got stuck early in the game and never played it since. I have too many games i don't play.



I think it just takes a while to getting used to all those Portals. I don't find myself to be very good at these kind of games but I've already finished the game 3 or 4 times, and still like to play it occasionally.
Also, very cool story and GlaDos is awesome. Finally, there's _*Cake*_. What more could you ask for?


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Apr 18, 2010)

Cake and the song at the end are worth the wait heehee lol


----------



## Hockster (Apr 18, 2010)

I think I was in midbeer at the time....


----------



## F1reFly (Apr 18, 2010)

I see SPY! said:


> I think it just takes a while to getting used to all those Portals. I don't find myself to be very good at these kind of games but I've already finished the game 3 or 4 times, and still like to play it occasionally.
> Also, very cool story and GlaDos is awesome. Finally, there's _*Cake*_. What more could you ask for?



well maybe you can help me. for the life of me, i'm stuck in this room pictured below. everywhere i portal at, i cannot get to the end door.
i'm sure i'll feel stupid after i see how though, but this has what kept me from playing it


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 18, 2010)

You have to be very quick and accurate in using your portal gun, that much I can say, it's been a long time since I've played it lol it seems you should time pressing the button properly too?


----------



## I see SPY! (Apr 18, 2010)

F1reFly said:


> well maybe you can help me. for the life of me, i'm stuck in this room pictured below. everywhere i portal at, i cannot get to the end door.
> i'm sure i'll feel stupid after i see how though, but this has what kept me from playing it
> 
> http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/438/hl22010041811174976.jpg



What level is that? It's at the beginning, right?

*EDIT*

Just played that level and it goes like this(from the place you are in the screenshot):
-press the red button and fire a blue portal when the door opens.
-when the portal gun in the middle fires a orange portal to the wall behind you, enter it, and you'll get to that room with the closed door. Watch out for the energy ball. See where the energy ball hits the wall(it will leave a mark) and fire a blue portal in it.
-Now just wait. Eventually the energy orb will be sent through the blue portal you created to the middle of the room and connect to the receiver there is, which will activate the moving platform.
-You should still be inside the room with the closed door AND a blue portal open. Look through the portal to see when an orange portal is fired to the wall where you can walk/jump to the moving platform.
-the moving platform will take you to the other part of the Portal Gun, and another red button. Press it and the final door will open. Fire a blue portal through it(quickly before it closes) and go back to the moving platform, fire an orange portal to the wall where the moving platform ends and go through it.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Apr 18, 2010)

Hey guys in games whren you play is there any of you still using the Print screen function on the keyboard?


----------



## I see SPY! (Apr 18, 2010)

MohawkAngel said:


> Hey guys in games whren you play is there any of you still using the Print screen function on the keyboard?



I use Fraps instead. Just set a key to do the screenshots and it does all the work for me, dumping them in a folder.


----------



## F1reFly (Apr 18, 2010)

thanks, got through it and several after that pretty quick. intriguing game


----------



## Soylent Joe (Apr 19, 2010)

MAAADDDDBALLLSSS



























Good fun and totally worth the $2.50 it's on sale for. I got the SWAT pack for $3.37, but basically you just get all the stuff pre-unlocked wheras you normally have to unlock it as you play, along with some special skins (I think).


----------



## MohawkAngel (Apr 19, 2010)

I would really like to produce high quality images like yours but still playing Battlefield 2 multiplayer streched on a 1680X1050 22inches screen


----------



## F1reFly (Apr 19, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> MAAADDDDBALLLSSS
> 
> 
> Good fun and totally worth the $2.50 it's on sale for. I got the SWAT pack for $3.37, but basically you just get all the stuff pre-unlocked wheras you normally have to unlock it as you play, along with some special skins (I think).



that game looks good. whats it called? where is it on sale at?


----------



## Soylent Joe (Apr 19, 2010)

F1reFly said:


> that game looks good. whats it called? where is it on sale at?



Madballs, hence why I said "MAAADBALLLSS" 

It's on sale on Steam, I think until midnight tonight.


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 19, 2010)

I tried getting some screen shots from The Saboteur but it has too much t'n'a.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 19, 2010)

Might have to buy that, looks fun.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Apr 19, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> I tried getting some screen shots from The Saboteur but it has too much t'n'a.



Never too much TnA 



Radical_Edward said:


> Might have to buy that, looks fun.



Mhm and there seems to be a lot of people playing online. There are 3 different game modes, 4 player classes, bunches of weapons, handful of maps. I'd say it's worth full price and definitely the small amount it's on sale for right now.


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 19, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Might have to buy that, looks fun.



Actual gameplay isn't that bad.  Basically an open city, mostly geared towards climbing roof's and blowing up Nazi stuff.  It's fun but repetitive, def no replay value. 

There are some good parts you have to be sneeky but I'm more of a run and gun player.


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 19, 2010)

The ground looks awesome, just like real metal.


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## F1reFly (Apr 21, 2010)

Stalker: Call of Pripyat

















http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/4134/85050889.jpgIMG]

[IMG]http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/8890/24480637.jpg


----------



## F1reFly (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## F1reFly (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 22, 2010)

F1reFly those Stalker screenies are great! Don't care if people say it's ugly game, I'm inclined to disagree.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Apr 22, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> F1reFly those Stalker screenies are great! Don't care if people say it's ugly game, I'm inclined to disagree.



I agree. I'm currently on my first ever playthrough of the SOC with the complete 2009 mod, its gorgeous in parts and I'm only playing at 1280x1024 res. Get my new monitor today though, so SOC in 1920x1080 here I come


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 22, 2010)

LifeOnMars said:


> I agree. I'm currently on my first ever playthrough of the SOC with the complete 2009 mod, its gorgeous in parts and I'm only playing at 1280x1024 res. Get my new monitor today though, so SOC in 1920x1080 here I come



+1

Apparently the Complete 2012 is coming out soon as well. Still links to 09 at the moment though.


----------



## F1reFly (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## ste2425 (Apr 26, 2010)

F1reFly said:


> http://img534.imageshack.us/img534/5055/48559938.jpg
> 
> http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/8193/64308618.jpg
> 
> ...



i thought that was a ps3 only game? how'd you get screenies?


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm wearing a gas mask by the way:







Absolutely great quality, smoke everywhere and when someone shoots a wood box it actually splinters up and has dust floating around.


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 26, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> I'm wearing a gas mask by the way:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100426/metro2033.jpg
> 
> ...



it is good and i love the ai for the characters, i was in the shadows following a guy he stopped right in front of me a turned my torch on and he actually jumped back in shock ive never seen characters act like that in a game


----------



## F1reFly (Apr 27, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> I'm wearing a gas mask by the way:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



agree, i never saw smoke looks so realistic. Especially the cigarette type smoke, how it curls, swirls and fades..i think i stared at it for like 5 minutes in awe. lol. The game really feels like a lived in atmosphere with believable crowds and atmospheric sounds.

The above ground world is a bit boring imo, i kinda dislike the gasmask swapping and glass breaking in an otherwise, linear railroad game but very minor flaws as it is still very epic, full of emotion, tension and suprises. Probably the best PC graphics ever along with Crysis. The differences are in art direction, but i think the detail and models is a bit better in Metro 2033, probably better than any game ever created? guess thats opinion.


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 27, 2010)

GOTY worthy?  I think so.


----------



## F1reFly (Apr 28, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> GOTY worthy?  I think so.



Its up there, though don't forget Mafia 2, Crysis 2 and a few others havnt come out yet, though no game this year will likely compare with Metro's graphics, not at least until next year probably.


----------



## LifeOnMars (May 2, 2010)

Hi guys, how do I post my screenshots and keep the original resolution? I've been using photobucket but they seem to downsize the res when I post them here, any ideas?


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 2, 2010)

LifeOnMars said:


> Hi guys, how do I post my screenshots and keep the original resolution? I've been using photobucket but they seem to downsize the res when I post them here, any ideas?



http://www.techpowerup.org/



As for using photobucket, mess with the upload settings.


----------



## F1reFly (May 2, 2010)




----------



## Radical_Edward (May 2, 2010)

F1reFly, thank you for making me want a PS3/Heavy Rain even more.


----------



## LifeOnMars (May 4, 2010)

My game of choice at the moment - Risen


----------



## johnnyfiive (May 9, 2010)

Splinter Cell Conviction - 1680x1050 - Maxed











Game is awesome so far.


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 9, 2010)

You have no idea how bad I want that game... 

Looks great.


----------



## johnnyfiive (May 9, 2010)

This is a great game so far, sure is a nice break from the games I've been playing lately (SC2, BC2).


----------



## DannibusX (May 13, 2010)

A screeny of my final raid with my guild...




...and the very first fortune I got from Darkmoon Faire.  I've had it in my bags for 5 years.  I used to hate paladins very much.




My first Lucifron pull in '05.  MC was the stuff!


----------



## Soylent Joe (May 13, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> This is a great game so far, sure is a nice break from the games I've been playing lately (SC2, BC2).
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100509/conviction_game 2010-05-08 22-08-43-05.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100509/conviction_game 2010-05-08 22-13-02-92.jpg



I just got through an hour run of the game and I thought it was really good. I tried to get Fraps running so I could take some shots but it wouldn't load. The gameplay is streamlined, not too hard, and features some cool elements (like everything being B&W when you're incognito). This is on my current play-through list along with like 7 others that I'll never get to


----------



## Soylent Joe (May 14, 2010)

Burnout Paradise


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (May 16, 2010)




----------



## entropy13 (May 16, 2010)

What game is that? Big Rigs or something? LOL


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (May 16, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> What game is that? Big Rigs or something? LOL



No its called Rig N Roll.


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (May 18, 2010)

More screens of RNR:


----------



## ste2425 (May 18, 2010)

..'Ant'.. said:


> More screens of RNR:
> 
> http://imgur.com/fomiM.jpg
> 
> ...



wat do you do on it?


----------



## Animalpak (May 19, 2010)

Ohh man how you can play that boooring shit


----------



## I see SPY! (May 19, 2010)

Animalpak said:


> Ohh man how you can play that boooring shit



Not a nice thing to say


----------



## Skywalker12345 (May 19, 2010)

ha well if you like playin that game you should be a truck driver


----------



## Skywalker12345 (May 19, 2010)

F1reFly said:


> http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/2308/95140223.jpg
> 
> http://img28.imageshack.us/img28/408/83122133.jpg
> 
> http://img693.imageshack.us/img693/8061/27161920.jpg



what game is this?


----------



## Soylent Joe (May 19, 2010)

lucasweir said:


> what game is this?



Heavy Rain for the PS3. Don't let the shots fool you, there's much more to the game than boobies and partying


----------



## Animalpak (May 19, 2010)

I see SPY! said:


> Not a nice thing to say



is just my opinion.

is already boring enough to travel on the highway ( maybe not if you have a car like Murcielago or a Z06  ), think if I do at home with a videogame with slow heavy trucks ! .


----------



## ste2425 (May 19, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Heavy Rain for the PS3. Don't let the shots fool you, there's much more to the game than boobies and partying



awww i was going going to get it but now you put me right off, i dont wanna have to play for 5 hours just to see one set of boobies


----------



## Soylent Joe (May 19, 2010)

Shattered Horizon


----------



## I see SPY! (May 19, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Shattered Horizon
> 
> http://img571.imageshack.us/img571/8862/shatteredhorizon2010051.jpg
> 
> http://img340.imageshack.us/img340/8862/shatteredhorizon2010051.jpg



Always refreshing to see some SH pics.
Are you enjoying it?
I gotta try to go back to the game, but the longer I stay away the more I think I will be severely beaten up when I come back


----------



## Soylent Joe (May 19, 2010)

I see SPY! said:


> Always refreshing to see some SH pics.
> Are you enjoying it?
> I gotta try to go back to the game, but the longer I stay away the more I think I will be severely beaten up when I come back



I've only played for about 30 min so far. I know that the whole zero-gravity enemies could be anywhere concept is supposed to be a little weird but I'm having a real hard time getting used to it. It's just really disorienting.


----------



## I see SPY! (May 19, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> I've only played for about 30 min so far. I know that the whole zero-gravity enemies could be anywhere concept is supposed to be a little weird but I'm having a real hard time getting used to it. It's just really disorienting.



Yeah, I know how you feel. A couple of hints:

There are 2 very important keys: one is the "swoop to surface" key, which will allow you to instantly put your feet on any surface and stay there(not floating). Just point to where you want to stick onto(you have to be near it- an icon will show in the reticle), press the key and wait that half-second while your jetpack suddenly twists to get there(it's very disorienting the first few times). When you're IN a surface and not floating your jetpack doesn't glow(blue or yellow) and it's much harder for enemies to see you.

The second button is the "boost" which is extremely important especially when you're in a surface and suddenly someone starts to shoot you. Just press it and go in ANY direction to try to escape.

So basically it's the strategy in the game: NOT floating, staying hidden in a dark area using the gun's zoom mode to kill enemies from a distance.
Floating a lot and staying away from objects will only allow you to get spotted easily and killed in a second.
I learned that the hard way 
Good luck


----------



## Soylent Joe (May 28, 2010)

Friggen insane game so far. Over the top on every level, it looks astounding, and is a very well done and action packed arcade racer.


----------



## erixx (May 28, 2010)

nice, thanks. What are those trucks and airplanes coming into you? Apart from that, looks like NFS.

I'm gonna post some pics, if 18+ themes are allowed, from the game Saboteur... VERY nice


----------



## Soylent Joe (May 28, 2010)

erixx said:


> nice, thanks. What are those trucks and airplanes coming into you? Apart from that, looks like NFS.
> 
> I'm gonna post some pics, if 18+ themes are allowed, from the game Saboteur... VERY nice



Yeah, in those shots you can see the airplane coming down towards me, a truck coming into the line of traffic, a big tower falling, a whole building being demolished, and a giant radar dish rolling across the road. Some were set of by the little events you do, others just happen.

Also, I'm pretty sure you can post any sort of game shot, as long as it has no nudyparts in it (just scribble over them or box them out in Paint). I mean, I've seen the shot where Kratos rips off Helios' head and the naked girl glitch from Heavy Rain posted here, so it should be fine.


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 29, 2010)

COD WAW Nazi Zombie 1680x1050 max settings:




I was actually lucky in this round i got the big laser rifle and Ray gun from the magic box lols.


----------



## erixx (May 30, 2010)

the last pics looks VERY good... what game is that?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (May 30, 2010)

erixx said:


> the last pics looks VERY good... what game is that?





			
				kurosagi01 said:
			
		

> COD WAW Nazi Zombie 1680x1050 max settings



Call of Duty: World at War.


----------



## js01 (May 31, 2010)

Prince of Persia




Dark Athena




Crysis


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jun 2, 2010)

Portal




















Killing Floor




















Red Faction: Guerrilla


----------



## Stak (Jun 3, 2010)

CRYSISS!!!!  sorry for the links. but be kind and click on them pls 

http://img35.imageshack.us/f/crysis2010052814294863.png/
http://img88.imageshack.us/f/crysis2010052814300378.png/
http://img689.imageshack.us/f/crysis2010052814302865.png/
http://img689.imageshack.us/f/crysis2010052814311911.png/
http://img683.imageshack.us/f/crysis2010052814372134.png/
http://img64.imageshack.us/f/crysis2010052814374018.png/
http://img43.imageshack.us/f/crysis2010052814375301.png/


----------



## Animalpak (Jun 6, 2010)

wow Stak those are some SICK screenshots


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Jun 7, 2010)

Headshot:


----------



## I see SPY! (Jun 7, 2010)

That picture is seriously lacking some hats.


----------



## chris89 (Jun 10, 2010)

Recently got Fallout 3: GOTY edition for 14.98 Retail  so a few screens from that.














And a few from Red Orchestra: Ostfront 41-45 and the Darkest Hour Mod.





Running to near certain Death





After Killing a Russian Rifleman with my Walther P38 as a sniper.

Chris


----------



## T3RM1N4L D0GM4 (Jun 11, 2010)

Here some Tomb Raider Underworld shots


























Shots taken on my old pentium dualcore system 

Hope u will like them...


----------



## F1reFly (Jun 12, 2010)

they got the lighting on the wet skin and clothes done quite nicely it looks.

here some from flash based games
















and here is JC 2 from the PS3 version


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Jun 12, 2010)

*Fallout 3 Textures on Crack*

Enjoy these screenies of how my Fallout 3 is now looking :-D


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 12, 2010)

What HD texture did you use Sabre, the unfinished one?


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Jun 12, 2010)

I am using a variety of texture packs, all from Fallout3Nexus.com, using the new April 2K10 NMC's texture pack for the environments and such, the HRez Textures for Armour and such, and then the Hi-Res Weapons and Ammo Textures from the TweakGuides guide for better looking weapons in FPS mode having the same textures as the higher res 3rd person mode :-D overall runs well, looks excellent, and gave me a good enough reason alone to go back and play this excellent GOTY. Get around 41 at the lowest dip of FPS in fraps and 20 fps in loading screens, should suite many well, as these finished packs are quite optimized. Also extremely optimized config files are also being used.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 12, 2010)

Metro 2033, finally playing it.... game is crazy looking. DX11 brings my rig to its knees, not even playable.

Using these settings

1920x1080 / DX10 / Highest Quality
















(omg what is this?!?!)


----------



## burtram (Jun 12, 2010)

chris89 said:


> And a few from Red Orchestra: Ostfront 41-45 and the Darkest Hour Mod.
> 
> http://screenshot.xfire.com/s/98510457-4.jpg
> Running to near certain Death
> ...



Do a lot of people still play Red Orchestra, it was (is) my favorite WW2 MP game. tempted to reinstall it.


----------



## chris89 (Jun 13, 2010)

The amount of people vary tbh. The Most populated servers on normal RO arre Wild Bunch I and II then some russian server whicih commonly have 50 players on.

Chris


----------



## ste2425 (Jun 13, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> (omg what is this?!?!)




thats what i want to no. Ive played rather a large amount of the game and still nothing is revealed about that figure. Im guessing you find out later on?


----------



## Stak (Jun 14, 2010)

ste2425 said:


> thats what i want to no. Ive played rather a large amount of the game and still nothing is revealed about that figure. Im guessing you find out later on?



Dark ones,
youll figure out EVERYTHING if you listen carefully to everyone. Finished this game 3 times  and it runs at 20-50 fps 1680-1050 dx11 very high AAA


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Jun 14, 2010)

Quake 3 Screenies -->












More Fallout 3 -->


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 14, 2010)

Your making me want to play Fallout III again.


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Jun 14, 2010)

Battlefield Bad Company 2 -->












Bioshock 2 -->












Silent Hill: Homecoming -->


----------



## chris89 (Jun 14, 2010)

Some more from Fallout 3.





Still Wondering how this P51D Mustang Which going by the checker Markings could be 'Big Beautiful Doll' from the 357th Fighter Group, 8th Army Airforce Has surrived all this time. Whilst the P80 Shooting Star is destoryed under building bits.










My Character. Shall get some more later.

And other from RO.




Off the Hip with the PPSH41 which is only recommend at very close range.


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Jun 14, 2010)

Borderlands -->


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 14, 2010)

I just reinstalled Fallout III thanks to this thread. Thank you! (I'm going to play tonight after work.) 

Also ended up buying TF2 thanks to this thread as well...


----------



## I see SPY! (Jun 14, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> I just reinstalled Fallout III thanks to this thread. Thank you! (I'm going to play tonight after work.)
> 
> Also ended up buying TF2 thanks to this thread as well...



You're gonna love TF2. Everyone is very nice in the servers. How nice you ask? THIS NICE:


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 14, 2010)

I see SPY! said:


> You're gonna love TF2. Everyone is very nice in the servers. How nice you ask? THIS NICE:



The amount of awesome displayed in TF2 is 100% unmatched.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jun 14, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> I just reinstalled Fallout III thanks to this thread. Thank you! (I'm going to play tonight after work.)
> 
> Also ended up buying TF2 thanks to this thread as well...



Ah sweet man. It's great to see people still getting into the game after it's been out for almost 3 years. I've been playing since Dec. '07 and still do regularly. After a few games, if you find anything puzzling or would like to see how each class works and interacts, I'd recommend the TF2 Wiki, it's chocked full of useful info. Also, right off the top of my head I'd recommend the NO HEROES servers, they're usually full of a good amount of guys who actually care about teamwork. Also, join the TPU TF2 group and add me on Steam dude! Link is in my sig


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Jun 14, 2010)

*Bigger FO3 Post, Texture Demos to Plain funny*

w00t, more FO3 Revived FTW


----------



## chris89 (Jun 16, 2010)

Two more for Red Orchestra On the 'Leningrad' Map Both taken by a friend of my player.





Diving for Cover into the sewers since we were being campped as soon as we got out of spawn by MG's, Riflemen etc.





Grenades Away.

Chris


----------



## ste2425 (Jun 16, 2010)

Stak said:


> Dark ones,
> youll figure out EVERYTHING if you listen carefully to everyone. Finished this game 3 times  and it runs at 20-50 fps 1680-1050 dx11 very high AAA



only just seen your post i missed it, i thought dark ones were the darker coloured monsters? Just like the first ones you meet but darker?


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 16, 2010)

Damn, my printscreen never works in fullscreen mode can't figure it out, tried googling it but couldn't fix it, any ideas guys


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 16, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Damn, my printscreen never works in fullscreen mode can't figure it out, tried googling it but couldn't fix it, any ideas guys



Use fraps.


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 16, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Use fraps.



please do not embarrass me with your laugh


----------



## Stak (Jun 16, 2010)

ste2425 said:


> only just seen your post i missed it, i thought dark ones were the darker coloured monsters? Just like the first ones you meet but darker?



the Dark Ones are the alien-ish creatures that you see in those dreams/visions. as alexei says in the "hunter"chapter. he says that they control your mind and that soon leads te death or some mentally nasty stuff. something like that


----------



## ste2425 (Jun 16, 2010)

Stak said:


> the Dark Ones are the alien-ish creatures that you see in those dreams/visions. as alexei says in the "hunter"chapter. he says that they control your mind and that soon leads te death or some mentally nasty stuff. something like that



hmmm i remember now it makes sense, but that leads to more questions? why did one help you?


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 17, 2010)

A view a lot of people miss on the way in to Northrend


----------



## Stak (Jun 17, 2010)

ste2425 said:


> hmmm i remember now it makes sense, but that leads to more questions? why did one help you?



they know you are the only human that is im,mune to their mental powers. they want you to understand them. i am not going to unfold anything anymore  i hope youll get it in the end 


at least something like this :S its not that clear for me yet


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Jun 18, 2010)

[ SPOILER ALERT ]
[ SPOILER ALERT ]
[ SPOILER ALERT ]
[ SPOILER ALERT ]
[ SPOILER ALERT ]

The story, told in the style of a first-person narrative, is recounted by Artyom, the protagonist, as he writes it down on an antique typewriter. Orphaned as a child, he was born just days before a devastating nuclear war of unknown cause obliterated modern civilization, leaving at least 40000 survivors in a charred, ruined wasteland. Moscow, where the game takes place, was reduced to ruins, and those who survived did so only by hiding in its metro system. At the beginning of the game, Artyom, then only twenty years old, is ascending from the metro system with an older man named Miller, the leader of an elite group of individuals known as Rangers - hardened soldiers who are tasked in the safeguard of the Metro. They emerge in the ruins of Moscow, just a short distance from Ostankino Tower, where they regroup with two other Rangers. However, the encounter is cut short by the sudden appearance of a huge pack of strange, hideously mutated rat-like creatures (Nosalises). The party defends itself from the monsters, but is overwhelmed by attacking flying monsters (demons). Shortly after, Artyom is charged by one of these creatures, and the screen fades to black.
The game then abruptly shifts back to eight days prior the battle near Ostankino Tower, with Artyom waking up in Exhibition Station, his current home station, where he was brought as a child by his stepfather, a man named Alex. With him, he is introduced to another Ranger, a man known only as Hunter, with which he fights off a sudden attack of mutated creatures. They are not, however, the real threat, and as Alex explains, said threat comes from the Dark Ones - mysterious alien-like creatures resulted from unprecedented mutations of then-ordinary human beings, apparently capable of driving people insane with their mere presence or of slaughtering groups of armed men with ease. Hunter embarks on a mission to try and find out more about these creatures, and possibly eliminate them. But before leaving the station, he gives Artyom a Rangers' dog tag, instructing him to go to Polis - the most powerful, friendly inhabited station of the entire Metro - and seek help from the Rangers.
Artyom's quest begins when Hunter fails to return, and the young man embarks on his journey to Polis. From Exhibition, he travels to Riga Station and then Market Station. To get to Riga Station, he is hired as a guard for a trade caravan heading that way. Little to their knowledge, the usual way to Riga Station is blocked due to a cave-in, so they must take a service tunnel. This is the first time Artyom encounters the Dark Ones. They make it to Riga Station, and Artyom travels to Market station. He meets a shady criminal named Bourbon. Bourbon enlists his help for a perilous journey through tunnels controlled by brutal bandits and the dilapidated surface of Moscow (known as the "Dead city"), where deformed abominations roam freely. After this dangerous trip, Artyom and Bourbon return to the Metro, but Bourbon is captured while trying to sneak into a bandit-controlled station. Forcing his way through the bandits, Artyom witnesses a bandit and Bourbon kill each other, and is then surprised by the sudden appearance of a mysterious and spiritual man named Khan.
Traveling with Khan, Artyom explores some of the most dangerous places of the Metro, abandoned tunnels where no one, neither bandits nor animals dare venture. These tunnels introduce some of the more bizarre characteristics of the post-holocaust Metro, such as shadowy ghosts of deceased humans and even events that are forced to replay their last moments forever. Haunting voices of laughing children are audible from the pipes installed in the walls of the tunnels, and glowing globes of electricity called Anomalies travel the tunnels killing anything in their path. The journey leads both men to a war-torn Cursed Station, where Artyom is tasked to retrieve explosives from the tunnels and detonated them in different places to block waves of mutants that endanger the station.
In success, Artyom part ways with Khan and shortly after reaches Armory Station, one of the many station controlled by a Soviet Communist-like group. He stumbles in on an interrogation and is almost arrested, but manages to escape with the help of a stranger that is killed in the attempt. Artyom hides with a man named Andrew 'the Blacksmith' under a trolley tasked with carrying troops to the border of the Communist controlled part of the Metro, where a war against Neo-Nazi survivors rages on. Here, Artyom must fight his way through the front lines, through both Nazi and Communist soldiers. After fighting his way through, he is captured by the Nazis. The Nazis prepare to execute Artyom, but before they can, Ulman and Pavel, two more Rangers appear. Ulman kills the Nazis with a knife. Artyom presents Hunter's token and Ulman tells Pavel to take Artyom to Polis, and to meet up with him later.
Pavel and Artyom steal an armored mine car, and attempt to pass through the Nazi barricades while posing as Nazis. They are discovered however, and are chased down the Metro tunnels by more armored mine cars and a tank-like train. After making it through the Nazi barrier, the two proceed further into another smaller mine car, but are ambushed again by Nazi troops and forced to flee, by chance reaching a massive underground depot for trains. Upon reaching the depot, the car is attacked by hordes of mutants, Pavel is killed, and Artyom barely makes it out alive. He reaches another settlement, Hole Station, where he is hastily recruited to aid the defenders in fending off a massive attack of mutant creatures. The defense fails. Having received a distress signal from the leader of the defenders, who was heavily wounded in the assault, Artyom is tasked in transmitting it to Polis before reaching it, and has to traverse the now ruined station, filled with mutants. There, he meets a young boy named Sasha, who survived the massacre, and carries him to safety, meeting the other survivors shortly thereafter.
From there, Artyom makes another trip to the surface, this time through Nazi-controlled territory, stopping briefly to transmit the distress call from Hole Station. He journeys through another station, Black Station, where he meets Ulman at the end. After fighting their way through more Nazis, the two ride away in a trolley and finally reach the heavily fortified borders of Polis.
In Polis, Artyom presents the token from Hunter to Miller, and the two explain the threat to the ruling council of the station, asking for help. However, the council dismisses the threat because of lack of resources and men that are needed for eventual war against the Nazis, and because they underestimate Artyom as a superstitious guy from some remote station. Hope is renewed when Miller pledges his assistance to stop the Dark Ones and save Exhibition, along with the rest of the Metro. He proposes that a mostly intact military launch facility, known as D6 can be used to eradicate the Dark Ones with "the same fire that gave birth to their kind." The location of D6 was lost at the onset nuclear war, so the Rangers are forced to travel again to the surface and reach the Russian State Library, whose military archives hold documentation of D6's location.
Miller, Artyom, and Danila (another Ranger) set out for the Library. On the way, Danila is injured and taken back to Polis by Miller, leaving Artyom on his own to find the documents. As Artyom moves through the library, he encounters horrific ape-like mutants called 'Librarians,' quasi-intelligent creatures that were once human. He is forced to battle through many of these beasts, the sole inhabitants of the Library, but he succeeds in retrieving the documents. When Artyom leaves The Library, he is confronted by a Librarian. But before the Librarian can attack Artyom, Miller and another Ranger, Stepan, run it over in an armored car. They take Artyom to Sparta, an above-ground Ranger outpost, where Artyom meets the remainder of The Rangers: Boris, Vladimir, and several unnamed characters. He also meets Khan again, who with cryptic speech hints at the fact that the conclusion of his journey, be it bloody or not, rests only in his hands.
From here, the group of Rangers head to D6. Boris and Stepan are killed fighting their way through hordes of mutants. After reaching D6, a massive military underground bunker, the remaining Rangers search for the missile command center. They find it, but it lacks power. This forces Artyom and Miller to reactivate the facility's reactor manually, forcing them to battle their way through strange amoeba-like entities, possibly the mutated results of biological weaponry. As they complete their task and ascend again, they discover that the base still houses large amounts of military hardware. Miller marvels at the arsenal; it renews his hope of conquering the surface once again.
It is here that the game's prologue turns out to be its epilogue. As the sole survivors of the mutants' assault, Miller and Artyom fight their way to Ostankino Tower, carrying a laser pointer to direct the missile salvo from D6. However, it must be placed on top of the tower to be effective. During the ascent, Miller is injured by a flying mutant, and Artyom must complete the journey alone. Arriving at the top and planting the beacon, he is forced into a powerful hallucination by the Dark Ones. He travels through a bizarre landscape, at the end of which he encounters Hunter's ghost. Escaping the hallucination by defeating a looming Dark One, Artyom's journey ends.
The game has two possible endings. Different points of the game calls for the player to make certain choices, for example whether or not to help a beggar by giving him a bullet or to use stealth instead of aggression to bypass a level. If the player does not make enough of such choices (which in-game are notable for brief flashes of light), then the game ends with made enough good choices, then he can destroy the pointing device and save the Dark Ones. It is then revealed that they were not approaching humans to attack them, but to communicate with them, and that they wished for peace between the two species.
There are notable differences in the ending monologues spoken by Artyom and the Dark Ones. In the events of the normal ending, the Dark Ones perceive Artyom as a threat, and after succeeding in activating the device, he is left with doubt. If the Dark Ones are spared, it is then revealed that they were not approaching humans to attack them, but to communicate with them, and that they wished for peace between the two species.

(Wikipedia)


----------



## ste2425 (Jun 18, 2010)

thanks im going to come back and read that when im done the game but i aint being sarcastic as its hard to tell in text i mean it thanks but ill read that when ive finished the game


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Jun 19, 2010)

np


----------



## js01 (Jun 20, 2010)

POP:The Forgotten Sands


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jun 20, 2010)

This game is so hard.


----------



## syker (Jun 22, 2010)

Jelle Mees said:


> I was a very active member on Guru3D. It started with this comment about a case-review on Guru3d:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice going. i had to laugh at that. your moderator sounded a little angry for your feedback/criticism, but you changed guru3D for the better (with some rude remarks). you have my respect for that.


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 23, 2010)

Batman AA, a nice shot of Scarecrow.  Couple of his scenes made me crap my pants.


----------



## panchoman (Jun 24, 2010)

here's some amazing screenshots i took in oblivion:


----------



## Stak (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jun 29, 2010)

Ah SLR MacLaren, a man after my own heart . What game you take those in stak?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 29, 2010)

The Many faces of Arnold


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 29, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> This game is so hard.
> 
> http://img341.imageshack.us/img341/9823/bsnes2010062010165264.jpg
> 
> ...



I am pretty sure if thats the Genesis version you will have to hit reset to continue playing.

Edit: Sorry I was thinking of Xmen. 



> At the time, this game is one of few games which break the 4th wall. Once Mojo is defeated, the player must "reset the computer" for the Danger Room to stop the virus being emitted on Mojo's level. However, there are no switches for doing so. Resetting the computer is meant to be literal, in that the player has to lightly press the reset button on the Sega Mega Drive/Genesis console before the time ran out. If executed well, the game will display digits as if a computer has been reset.
> 
> Although unique, this trick was widely panned by both video game magazine critics and consumers. Holding down the reset button too long would simply reset the system as one would normally expect. This also makes the game impossible to complete when playing on the Sega Nomad without using a level select cheat, as the portable Sega Mega Drive/Genesis has no reset button.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X-Men_(Sega)


Anyway is that a ROM?


----------



## IINexusII (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## Soylent Joe (Jun 30, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I am pretty sure if thats the Genesis version you will have to hit reset to continue playing.
> 
> Edit: Sorry I was thinking of Xmen.
> 
> ...



Eh well I'm not sure if talk of Emulation is allowed on the forums since it is, after all, piracy. But if one where to imply that I was playing that game via the BSNES emulation program, I wouldn't disagree. But, for all people know I have a SNES hooked up to a capture card. That's pretty awesome about the reset switch though.


----------



## ste2425 (Jun 30, 2010)

IINexusII said:


> http://img149.imageshack.us/img149/5011/masseffect2201006210137.jpg



is that mass effect 2?


----------



## Stak (Jun 30, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> Ah SLR MacLaren, a man after my own heart . What game you take those in stak?



Test drive unlimited


----------



## DrPepper (Jun 30, 2010)




----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 30, 2010)

What flight game is that?


----------



## AsRock (Jun 30, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> What flight game is that?



Wings Of Prey  And some of the others are from Arma 2 Arrowhead ( which a friend said they tweaked it real good this time ).


----------



## DrPepper (Jun 30, 2010)

AsRock said:


> Wings Of Prey  And some of the others are from Arma 2 Arrowhead ( which a friend said they tweaked it real good this time ).



Actually its OFP: DR  I'm really into it now going to get ARMA II Arrowhead when I get the chance.

Edit: screw it I got ARMA and Arrowhead.


----------



## I see SPY! (Jun 30, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100630/Capture005.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100630/Capture004.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100630/Capture021.jpg
> ...



What games are those? They look great! I'll assume the first is Mass Effect 2...


----------



## AsRock (Jun 30, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> Actually its OFP: DR  I'm really into it now going to get ARMA II Arrowhead when I get the chance.
> 
> Edit: screw it I got ARMA and Arrowhead.



Yes lol..  Not paying attention to the on screen icons lol ( a true insult to Arma )..  Now that was a short lived game for me although i did play the missions in mp with a friend had some fun but once the missions were done the game was.

Yeah i am planing to pick it up too although want it of Sprocket so i don't have to run steam and pay more also make sure there is no mod issue's .

A friend who has it is using a old AMD setup and gained around 15-25 FPS with the same missions.

EDIT:  With being a returning Sprocket user i got it for $25 . Hell beats Steams very over pricing on this at this time.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 30, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> Actually its OFP: DR  I'm really into it now going to get ARMA II Arrowhead when I get the chance.
> 
> Edit: screw it I got ARMA and Arrowhead.



High-five!



Add me on Steam if you want to have a few games and come on our Mumble server.


----------



## caleb (Jun 30, 2010)

Is there any soft that would take sshots randomly ? Would like  to cap some in FPS action!


----------



## FilipM (Jul 1, 2010)

I took last one while driving


----------



## I see SPY! (Jul 1, 2010)

I see SPY! said:


> What games are those? They look great! I'll assume the first is Mass Effect 2...



Pretty please?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 1, 2010)

haha new rule you have to post the name of the game with the shots


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 1, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> haha new rule you have to post the name of the game with the shots



Will do with future pictures. Coming tomorrow because I am fucking off to bed


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 1, 2010)

Max and the Magic Marker image dumpan


----------



## Animalpak (Jul 4, 2010)

NFS shift maxed out.


----------



## Animalpak (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## Catalyst (Jul 8, 2010)

Nice try with Shift 

*This* is what motorsport looks like:

Last try at getting the pics to show:


----------



## Animalpak (Jul 8, 2010)

Have you heard how cars sounds in the game ?? Simply amazing !

I love NFS Shift *FOR ME * 100 thousands better than Gran turismo and Forza.


----------



## Stak (Jul 11, 2010)

Animalpak said:


> Have you heard how cars sounds in the game ?? Simply amazing !
> 
> I love NFS Shift *FOR ME * 100 thousands better than Gran turismo and Forza.



Yup sound has always been good at nfs games. But shift takes the cake  and this time thay actually made everything good . Cant wait for the new hot pursuit


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 11, 2010)

Animalpak said:


> Have you heard how cars sounds in the game ?? Simply amazing !
> 
> I love NFS Shift *FOR ME * 100 thousands better than Gran turismo and Forza.



What year Mustang do they use in that game? If they have my body style Ill buy it.


----------



## majestic12 (Jul 11, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Eh well I'm not sure if talk of Emulation is allowed on the forums since it is, after all, piracy. But if one where to imply that I was playing that game via the BSNES emulation program, I wouldn't disagree. But, for all people know I have a SNES hooked up to a capture card. That's pretty awesome about the reset switch though.



It's not piracy if you own the original game cartridge.  All of my classic games that I have in boxes at my parents house are saved as ROMs so I can play them on both my computer and PSP while living overseas.  Better yet, I don't have to blow on the cartridges to get them to play!  As the old games are really cheap now anyway, I occasionally find some really good games for next to nothing, even bought an original Neo Geo for about 2000 yen (about $25 USD) a while back.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jul 11, 2010)

nfs shift sounds pretty good. but in terms of driving experience i prefer gt and forza.


----------



## Animalpak (Jul 13, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> What year Mustang do they use in that game? If they have my body style Ill buy it.



This


----------



## mdsx1950 (Jul 13, 2010)

*Subscribed *

I was having a little fun with Street Fighter IV and i managed to take some screenies.


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 13, 2010)

*Operation Flashpoint 2 Dragon Rising*








*NFS SHIFT*


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 13, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> *Operation Flashpoint 2 Dragon Rising*
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100713/Capture005321.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100713/Capture004952.jpg
> *NFS SHIFT*
> ...



Hey Pepper can you post up some Mustang GT screens in NFS: Shift?


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 13, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Hey Pepper can you post up some Mustang GT screens in NFS: Shift?



I'l need to buy it but I would like to get some


----------



## mdsx1950 (Jul 14, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Hey Pepper can you post up some Mustang GT screens in NFS: Shift?



The Mustang GT in NFS Shift is a reward car, its a custom modified car from Falken Tire, so you can't modify it. But the Shelby GT500 is there which looks pretty similar and is modifiable. 

Here i thought i'd post some screenies. 


























[/IMG]

*SHELBY GT500*


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 15, 2010)

*X3 Terran Conflict with SR1 and SR2 Normandy*


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jul 16, 2010)

Haha the normandy, thats awesome.

@mdsk nice pics in shift, cant say ive tried pics in shift. Didnt know you could see your legs and the pedals.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 16, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> The Mustang GT in NFS Shift is a reward car, its a custom modified car from Falken Tire, so you can't modify it. But the Shelby GT500 is there which looks pretty similar and is modifiable.
> 
> Here i thought i'd post some screenies.
> 
> ...



Damn it thats the 2010 body style. I wanted the 05-09 "S197" body style.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 17, 2010)

Medal of Honor MP beta


----------



## FilipM (Jul 17, 2010)

Nice graphics!


----------



## Catalyst (Jul 18, 2010)

Was playing around in FS9/FS2004




































Btw anyone know a good highres texturemod?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 21, 2010)

Alien Swarm






TF2






SW:TFU


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 21, 2010)

Why no AA Ed?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 21, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Why no AA Ed?



Eh, I don't like straining my 5770 to the max. Plus, depending on the game it can kill my frame rate thanks to my Athlon X2. I need to upgrade my rig quite a bit. 

(To be fair, I did have it on for Alien Swarm and SW:TFU, but photobucket compressed the shite outta them. Only used it because the TPU uploader wasn't liking me at the time.)


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 21, 2010)

Arrh fair!

Just TF2 looks _bad!_


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 21, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Eh, I don't like straining my 5770 to the max. Plus, depending on the game it can kill my frame rate thanks to my Athlon X2. I need to upgrade my rig quite a bit.
> 
> (To be fair, I did have it on for Alien Swarm and SW:TFU, but photobucket compressed the shite outta them. Only used it because the TPU uploader wasn't liking me at the time.)



AA won't affect the CPU only the GPU and your 5770 is fast enough to handle it.


----------



## arnoo1 (Jul 21, 2010)

ballad of gay tony on my crappy old 8800gts 320mb low settings no shadow
normally I play the game on my gtx275 but my m2screw is bended of my hr-03
-gtx, so I have to wait until  thermalright sends me a new one


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 21, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> AA won't affect the CPU only the GPU and your 5770 is fast enough to handle it.



Tell that to my frame rates. 

Part of it is that my 5770's cooler isn't quite up to snuff, need to get some ramsinks.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 21, 2010)

A few from Singularity:













































As you can see on that last shot, I was running into some glitches. Textures were going away.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jul 21, 2010)

That games looks pretty, i need to get it at some point.


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 21, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Tell that to my frame rates.
> 
> Part of it is that my 5770's cooler isn't quite up to snuff, need to get some ramsinks.



Is it a 512mb 5770 ?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 21, 2010)

No, it's a 1 GB. It's just my cooler kind blows if I leave it on auto. I installed ASUS SmartDoctor again and set it up better so it won't get too toasty and kill my frame rates with higher settings.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jul 21, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> No, it's a 1 GB. It's just my cooler kind blows if I leave it on auto. I installed ASUS SmartDoctor again and set it up better so it won't get too toasty and kill my frame rates with higher settings.



If you want it quiet and cool, i recommend AC product: http://www.arctic-cooling.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=2_0&mID=256&page=awards

Though it does note it may not entirely fit on 5770

frozen cpu has it: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/9...048304670_nVIDIA_GeForce_GTS25098009600_.html


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 21, 2010)

Yeah, I'm thinking I'm going to get the twin turbo, as this guy got one to fit on the same card I have.

But since the L2 is only $21 at performance PCs, I'll most likely get that.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 21, 2010)

I ran into the same problems


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jul 23, 2010)

yay swarm!!!


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Jul 24, 2010)

Here is some Hellgate


----------



## DannibusX (Jul 25, 2010)

I laughed out loud at this.


----------



## IINexusII (Aug 2, 2010)

some crysis enthusiast setting shots  while playing custom maps


----------



## Animalpak (Aug 2, 2010)

Metro 2033











Finally Polis


----------



## Soylent Joe (Aug 5, 2010)

A flat I built in a really cool little game called Minecraft. The in-browser multiplayer is completely free to play. There's also an alpha standalone version.


----------



## burtram (Aug 5, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> A flat I built in a really cool little game called Minecraft. The in-browser multiplayer is completely free to play. There's also an alpha standalone version.
> http://img834.imageshack.us/img834/7402/minan.jpg



I've been playing the alpha for the last couple days. It's ridiculously addicting for such a simple game. I can't wait for the multiplayer mode to be finalized and released.

I also have been making many Minecraft skins; here's a few:













lol


----------



## Soylent Joe (Aug 6, 2010)

burtram said:


> I've been playing the alpha for the last couple days. It's ridiculously addicting for such a simple game. I can't wait for the multiplayer mode to be finalized and released.
> 
> I also have been making many Minecraft skins; here's a few:
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v242/MasterTiesel/MineCraft/tronbonneSkin.jpg
> ...



Is that Jesus at the bottom?  I'm sort of weary to pay the $15 for Alpha. I used someone else's account for a while and found the crafting to be really confusing.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Aug 6, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Is that Jesus at the bottom?



I think that's Caesar.  But a nude Caesar.


----------



## burtram (Aug 7, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> I think that's Caesar.  But a nude Caesar.



  It isn't anyone in particular, I was just making a greek/roman guy, lol.

This one is probably my favorite right now, besides Tron
Good 'Ol Colossus







Soylent Joe said:


> Is that Jesus at the bottom?  I'm sort of weary to pay the $15 for Alpha. I used someone else's account for a while and found the crafting to be really confusing.



The crafting is a bit confusing at first, since there is no tutorial, but there's a wiki with all the current things you can craft (http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/Crafting), and once you give that a good look over, you can really move forward in the game and start doing whatever you want to do.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Aug 11, 2010)

A few from the Mafia II demo. The game looks absolutely stunning.























Spoiler


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Aug 13, 2010)

How is Mafia II, is it worth downloading the demo?


----------



## Soylent Joe (Aug 13, 2010)

1nf3rn0x said:


> How is Mafia II, is it worth downloading the demo?



Seems really good, completely worth downloading the demo. It only gives you 10 minutes per run to wander around the city though. The full game is definitely going to be cool.


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 13, 2010)

Nice spoiler Alex!


----------



## Corrosion (Aug 13, 2010)

Mafia is everything gta iv needed


----------



## mdsx1950 (Aug 13, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> A few from the Mafia II demo. The game looks absolutely stunning.
> 
> http://img826.imageshack.us/img826/3702/mafia22010081020294726.png
> 
> ...



OMFG. Those really are some stunning screenshots. Thanks for sharing bro!


----------



## AsRock (Aug 13, 2010)

Corrosion said:


> Mafia is everything gta iv needed



Matter of opinion,  to me it's no were near GTA 4 although the Mafia 2 demo is nice but has some really annoying things about it. I bet i don't get 200 hours of play time out of it like i have GTA 4

The map looks small too.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 14, 2010)

AsRock said:


> Matter of opinion,  to me it's no were near GTA 4 although the Mafia 2 demo is nice but has some really annoying things about it. I bet i don't get 200 hours of play time out of it like i have GTA 4
> 
> The map looks small too.



I had more fun Playing the Mafia II Demo then I ever had playing GTA 4. To each their own.


----------



## KainXS (Aug 14, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> I had more fun Playing the Mafia II Demo then I ever had playing GTA 4. To each their own.



gotta agree, had more fun playing that demo than the full GTA4, and it looks better(to me it does) and runs better to boot.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 14, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> I had more fun Playing the Mafia II Demo then I ever had playing GTA 4. To each their own.





KainXS said:


> gotta agree, had more fun playing that demo than the full GTA4, and it looks better(to me it does) and runs better to boot.



Mafia 2 is good im not trying to say it's not.  And im sure the Mafia strory will be much better than GTA 4 as this is were GTA 4 lacked for me as it's always played well for me.

I'll have loads of fun with Mafia just cannot see me spending 200+ hours with it but hopefully 50+ at least.

Looks are not every thing to me sick of games having uber graphics and nothing else to them.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Aug 21, 2010)

Made a little (big) Mario in Minecraft earlier.






I also did Mega Man but I forgot to dig down a few blocks before starting so his head got cut off


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## Triprift (Aug 26, 2010)

Heh i seen them screenies earlier good one Craig.


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## Triprift (Aug 26, 2010)

More Mafia 2 looks awesome mate.


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 26, 2010)

It is almost worth buying. But given my recent splurges I might have to wait a while 
I think something may be up with this 5970 anyway not looking so good in games.

EDIT: Found the problem.


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 26, 2010)

Tried making a pokeball in Minecraft, forgot to take a screenshot though lol


----------



## Jaffakeik (Aug 26, 2010)

Mafia 2 looks definetly better than gta4.Maybe will get it on PC next month if lucky


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 26, 2010)

classical splinter cell chaos theory co-op with my clan mate:


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 27, 2010)

I don't like Mafia 2 graphics, stuff looks like its on another layer kinda like how 3D tvs work.
I just want to watch The Untouchables or Goodfellas after playing the demo lol.


----------



## lurker (Sep 11, 2010)

Long time lurker, first time poster. Thought this was too funny not to share...

I was at the RAF Leuchars air show today, and saw these two muppets:


----------



## DrPepper (Sep 12, 2010)

Damn I wish I was at that today. Would have been fucking sweet.


----------



## pr@$r1g (Sep 12, 2010)

Has any one seen this freaking creature 


























Lastly killed the shadow broker 





Will play again ............


----------



## Gabkicks (Sep 12, 2010)

being a bad man in Mafia II










Confirming  KIA in arma II


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 12, 2010)

pr@$r1g said:


> Has any one seen this freaking creature Will play again ............



Obviously, I missed quite a bit my first run through, I started another game, but have gotten sidetracked.


----------



## pr@$r1g (Sep 13, 2010)

^ yup

Every time i play the game ,its different & the DLC's gives an extra juice to it .

Its the best game i have ever played after Crysis series ...


----------



## Stak (Sep 19, 2010)

some Just cause 2 pics, origilanny 1920 x 1080 8xAA, all maxed including nvidia features


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 19, 2010)

I swear to god I posted in this earlier, but saying it again as maybe I just spaced out, but JC2, just looks so good, I really enjoy just looking at things in that game.


----------



## Stak (Sep 19, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I swear to god I posted in this earlier, but saying it again as maybe I just spaced out, but JC2, just looks so good, I really enjoy just looking at things in that game.



yes you said it earlier xD but my post was deleted after the error


----------



## burtram (Sep 20, 2010)

I really need to play Just Cause 2, I won a copy of the first game from one of Sapphire's contests and I've had a lot of fun with it. The second one looks like it's a blast.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Sep 20, 2010)

Stak said:


> some Just cause 2 pics, origilanny 1920 x 1080 8xAA, all maxed including nvidia features



Nice pics. 

Thank god for my GTX260 i can get the superb water graphics and stuff.


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## Gabkicks (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## Tessta* (Sep 22, 2010)

These are screen shots from CoD4 running at 1440x900, 16x AA, 8x AF and all in game settings at extra.


----------



## Animalpak (Sep 22, 2010)

pr@$r1g said:


> Has any one seen this freaking creature
> 
> Lastly killed the shadow broker
> http://img227.imageshack.us/img227/9051/masseffect2201009121602.jpg
> ...



Wich DLC you can find him ?


----------



## AsRock (Sep 22, 2010)

Tessta* said:


> These are screen shots from CoD4 running at 1440x900, 16x AA, 8x AF and all in game settings at extra.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100921/untitledwd.jpg



Well that's not very stealthy lol.


----------



## Tessta* (Sep 23, 2010)

AsRock said:


> Well that's not very stealthy lol.



 mid air jumping never is stealthy lol


----------



## SLO247 (Sep 23, 2010)

Gabkicks said:


> http://i55.tinypic.com/fypnb.jpg



What game is that? Looks awesome.


----------



## yami2ki (Sep 23, 2010)

Animalpak said:


> Wich DLC you can find him ?



Newest one out, Lair of the Shadow Broker



PsychoD said:


> What game is that? Looks awesome.



Gran Turismo? I think?


----------



## Tessta* (Sep 23, 2010)

Sorry about the picture spam , I'm just a CoD4 junkie , but this game does look really nice in high detail

Nice detail on the Acog scope.








































In this picture I notice that the G36 is set to single fire, but in the game it is fully auto , The colour and the red dot sight look nice in this picture.





Nice bullet detail.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 23, 2010)

Honestly CoD4 looks dated as hell compared to Bad Company 2.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 23, 2010)

Agreed.


----------



## Tessta* (Sep 23, 2010)

CoD4 looks better than BC2 in DX9 mode to be honest, its just the low resolution of the screen shots that make it look so bad.

BC2 in DX11, however, is another story..


----------



## mdsx1950 (Sep 23, 2010)

PsychoD said:


> What game is that? Looks awesome.



Thats Need For Speed Shift.


----------



## yami2ki (Sep 23, 2010)

here we go.. good ol' Oblivion


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 23, 2010)

^ Very nice. More details please (mods, skins, renderer etc)


----------



## yami2ki (Sep 23, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> ^ Very nice. More details please (mods, skins, renderer etc)



HGEC Body Replacer D-Cup w/ the Hi rez textures
Armor is:
Black Wisteria armor for HGEC (middle pics)
Queen's Armory(1st pic)
Noble Plate (last pic)
Weapons are from Apacchii's goddess store

took the screens inside the Themere bath mod, cause it has epic lighting 

All settings max, HDR lighting. 1680x1050  (Tho, I had to resize them and photoshop them a bit and that made it look like crap...)


----------



## Kursah (Sep 23, 2010)

Tessta* said:


> CoD4 looks better than BC2 in DX9 mode to be honest, its just the low resolution of the screen shots that make it look so bad.
> 
> BC2 in DX11, however, is another story..



Gotta disagree with ya...I've played CoD4 since the day of release. and same with BC2...BC2 is much more visually stimulating, better effects, which in contrast also create improved visuals imo. CoD4 was amazing while it reigned supreme..but as was said before, it is definitely showing it's age...but at least gracefully. But if you feel it looks better, awesome...really there's only a couple of minor differences between DX9 and DX11 BC2...and the primary one is soft edges on shadows, the next one is ambient occlusion which can also be done in CoD4 via forcing thru NV drivers...beyond that DX9 and DX11 BC2 look exactly the same because they are. In the end BC2 does look better overall, as it should being almost 2.5 years newer than CoD4...MW2 on the other hand I was not all that impressed graphically-wise...it looked a little sharper...but just didn't have the environment and visual feeling that BC2 gave imo.


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Sep 25, 2010)

My golden wrench!


----------



## sapetto (Sep 25, 2010)

how did you get it?


----------



## I see SPY! (Sep 25, 2010)

sapetto said:


> how did you get it?



100 of them were randomly given out before the Engie update.
They work just like the normal wrench, with the exception of what happens when you kill someone, as you can see from Ant's pic.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Sep 25, 2010)

..'Ant'.. said:


> My golden wrench!
> 
> http://imgur.com/SYOns.jpg



Lucky!


----------



## yami2ki (Sep 26, 2010)

Darksiders PC


----------



## ShiBDiB (Sep 26, 2010)

Are your setting maxxed for darksiders? looks like a ps2 game


----------



## Soylent Joe (Sep 26, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> Are your setting maxxed for darksiders? looks like a ps2 game



Yeah those are some wicked jaggies in pictures 2 and 3. I would assume you had everything maxed out with that 470 of yours. Is the game another bad port?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 26, 2010)

AA isnt supported i dont think in Darksiders has to be forced in the control panel i think even then might not work


----------



## yami2ki (Sep 26, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Yeah those are some wicked jaggies in pictures 2 and 3. I would assume you had everything maxed out with that 470 of yours. Is the game another bad port?



There's NO adv. graphics options at all. I can only set the resolution.  I did force AA in the control panel, but it didn't do crap... =\


----------



## Soylent Joe (Sep 26, 2010)

yami2ki said:


> There's NO adv. graphics options at all. I can only set the resolution.  I did force AA in the control panel, but it didn't do crap... =\



Dammit I hate it when they pull crap like that. They had over 8 months extra time to work on the PC port of Darksiders :shadedshu


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 26, 2010)

i wonder if renaming the exe would allow for forced AA through the contral panel.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 26, 2010)

The Gold elite from Halo series is badass.


----------



## yami2ki (Sep 27, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> i wonder if renaming the exe would allow for forced AA through the contral panel.


 
Tried it. renaming it just made it crash on start-up.  

I even forced AA for the Unreal 3 engine, still nothing.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 27, 2010)

ouch that means Darksiders as a game is dead to me thanks game industry your ability to be douchebags and to cut corners once again requires me to not pay you for your shit


----------



## mdsx1950 (Sep 27, 2010)

yami2ki said:


> Tried it. renaming it just made it crash on start-up.
> 
> I even forced AA for the Unreal 3 engine, still nothing.



Is the game any good? Like.. is it fun? Is it better or equal to DMC4?


----------



## yami2ki (Sep 27, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> Is the game any good? Like.. is it fun? Is it better or equal to DMC4?



it's way better than DMC4, it's not just hack n' slash and combos, you actually have to think to kill bosses and stuff.  It's like a mix of Legend of Zelda & God of War.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Sep 27, 2010)

yami2ki said:


> it's way better than DMC4, it's not just hack n' slash and combos, you actually have to think to kill bosses and stuff.  It's like a mix of Legend of Zelda & God of War.



Thats great. I haven't played a hack n' slash game in a while now. I might buy this game.


----------



## MustangGT2142 (Sep 27, 2010)

NFS Shift:


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 27, 2010)

Taken in the Oblivion Mod Nehrim



























Great Mod.


----------



## ASRockIQ (Sep 28, 2010)

Prototype with ENBseries Add-on (correction on colors and brights) does make a difference on the look and Feel in the game!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 28, 2010)

Vice City-1920x1200 / 8x SSAA / 16x AF / Cat 10.9 + Win 7 64-Various HD texture and vehicle replacement mods. Just getting started here so surely there are more excellent ones available. Definitely tons of great work on vehicles out there and I limited myself only to those that existed in 1986. Need some hi res models/skins next but a quick glance just finds kinda goofy ones like a Storm Trooper or Tommy covered in blood. More to come as I keep modding!


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Sep 28, 2010)

@ASRock, is it more dark overall with the mod? Looks nifty from the one shot there.


----------



## ASRockIQ (Sep 28, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> @ASRock, is it more dark overall with the mod? Looks nifty from the one shot there.


basically this add-on reduces the contrast and fixes the lighting in (*Most Areas). the tanks look better and the lighting on the streets look a lot better. go HERE to download and see the difference. if you plan on using a Txtmod with the Enb Add-on please be aware the performance will downgrade a bit as it does with me.. Extract all the Files from the .zip to the Prototype Folder where it's installed.


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Sep 30, 2010)

Killing some zombies!!!


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Oct 7, 2010)

Scout was hanging from here!


----------



## Black Panther (Oct 10, 2010)

Fallout 3, Tenpenny Tower


----------



## dieselcat18 (Oct 10, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> Fallout 3, Tenpenny Tower
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101010/tenpenny towers.jpg



Very Nice ! ...one of the better screenshot's  I've seen posted.

**+*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2010)

That screenshot makes me sad, somehow my Fallout 3 game files are gone!  Gotta start all over


----------



## Black Panther (Oct 10, 2010)

One of them moments in Fallout 3 when one has to think, and sadness overcomes....






__________________________________________


On a lighter note, seems the elastic of my panties here got worn out! lol


----------



## MustangGT2142 (Oct 10, 2010)

metro 2033





R.U.S.E













nfs shift


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 10, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That screenshot makes me sad, somehow my Fallout 3 game files are gone!  Gotta start all over



Fallout 3 in general makes me sad. Such a depressing game, not fun at all (for me at least). I like happy games


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 11, 2010)

Some FIFA 11! (I think I'll be the only one posting screenshots from this game in this thread? )


----------



## Black Panther (Oct 11, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> Some FIFA 11! (I think I'll be the only one posting screenshots from this game in this thread? )



 Those are some nice graphics!


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Oct 11, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> Fallout 3, Tenpenny Tower
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101010/tenpenny towers.jpg



3 Questions - at what in game time was that picture taken? Is the sun in the pic natural or from a mod? and lastly how do you get rid of the HUD for screenshots?


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 11, 2010)

*Need for Speed: Shift*


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 15, 2010)

LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Oct 16, 2010)

LoL at ^

MOH:


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 18, 2010)




----------



## SabreWulf69 (Oct 18, 2010)

Something has always struck as weird looking with the Crysis graphics, the weird compression on draw distances and lack of texturing on the most random of objects, wish manufacturers would adopt a little project called "Unlimited Detail". I prefer my favorite Fallout 3 screenshot for minute detail in a wide landscape -->


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 18, 2010)

SabreWulf69 said:


> Something has always struck as weird looking with the Crysis graphics, the weird compression on draw distances and lack of texturing on the most random of objects, wish manufacturers would adopt a little project called "Unlimited Detail". I prefer my favorite Fallout 3 screenshot for minute detail in a wide landscape -->
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100616/FO3_Supreme.jpg



I know... Its sad to think we may never see it in action. 

I posted a thread about it a while back.


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 18, 2010)

I finally got a ps3 but I can't figure out how to get screenshots like some guys here.


----------



## F1reFly (Oct 19, 2010)

heavy rain






REMOVED


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 19, 2010)

F1reFly said:


> heavy rain
> 
> http://img638.imageshack.us/img638/8246/30026220.jpg
> 
> ...



Might want to box out that nip in the bloody bathtub pic.

Remind me again how you're able to take screenshots of PS3 games? Are you using a capture card or something?


----------



## DonInKansas (Oct 19, 2010)

You should probably censor the boob, yo. 

EDIT:  Curse you Joe and your NinJa skills!


----------



## CrackerJack (Oct 19, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> Some FIFA 11! (I think I'll be the only one posting screenshots from this game in this thread? )



i'll try to have some. wish i took one the other day


yeah the graphics are awesome


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 19, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Might want to box out that nip in the bloody bathtub pic.
> 
> Remind me again how you're able to take screenshots of PS3 games? Are you using a capture card or something?



if you have a KB you can do it


----------



## Lionheart (Oct 19, 2010)

Why would u want to block out the titties, even though I can't even see em

PLEASE.... don't tell me this site is against boobs


----------



## DonInKansas (Oct 19, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> PLEASE.... don't tell me this site is against boobs



Um, most forums have rules against showing naughty bits in pictures.  You've been here how long now?  

If you didn't see the (now erased) pic, it was full nipple action.  I was just calling for a black box over the bad part, not full erasure.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 19, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> if you have a KB you can do it



And KB stands for.....


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 19, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> And KB stands for.....



keyboard yo.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 19, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> keyboard yo.



So you hit Prt Scrn on the keyboard, but how do you export the shot? There isn't Paint on there where you can just paste it real quick.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 19, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> So you hit Prt Scrn on the keyboard, but how do you get it out? There isn't Paint on there where you can just paste it real quick.



when you hit print screen it saves the photo in the pictures folder of your XMB the catch is that only certain games support the print screen function. though sony added it. its upto the developers to impliment it. and a few games are tricky in that you have to hit something other then printscreen to get the picture...i think flow does this as an example its like the up arrow or some shit.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 19, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> when you hit print screen it saves the photo in the pictures folder of your XMB the catch is that only certain games support the print screen function. though sony added it. its upto the developers to impliment it. and a few games are tricky in that you have to hit something other then printscreen to get the picture...i think flow does this as an example its like the up arrow or some shit.



Interesting. I have a Logitech wireless USB keyboard that I use on the HTPC and sometimes PS3. I'll hook it up and try out that function next time I'm on there. Thanks for the tip


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 19, 2010)

that looks sweet crysis mod?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 19, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> that looks sweet crysis mod?



Its some photo-realistic mod I got except I remember getting version 1.2 from here  
http://downloads.guru3d.com/Real-Lifesis-Crysis-Mod-download-2253.html

and the first pics are from the Mod titled in the picture and the brighter pictures are fromthis.


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 19, 2010)

DonInKansas said:


> Um, most forums have rules against showing naughty bits in pictures.  You've been here how long now?
> 
> If you didn't see the (now erased) pic, it was full nipple action.  I was just calling for a black box over the bad part, not full erasure.



Pasties are ok, right Don?


----------



## F1reFly (Oct 20, 2010)

gow 3















section8


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 21, 2010)

Epic win in BlazBlue -Calamity Trigger-







Just destroyed 30 cars (including 3 police cars) and pickup trucks in Jimmy's Vendetta (Mafia II)


----------



## mmm995 (Oct 21, 2010)

*Diablo 2* triplewide 5040x1050 (50% resize to 2520x525)


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 21, 2010)

lol @ inventory screenshot


----------



## F1reFly (Oct 22, 2010)

ff13


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Oct 22, 2010)

No screenshots of Fallout New Vegas Anyone?


----------



## F1reFly (Oct 23, 2010)




----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 23, 2010)

Are those in game or cut scenes? (FF13)


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Oct 23, 2010)

vv-- Fallout: New Vegas --vv


----------



## AsRock (Oct 23, 2010)

SabreWulf69 said:


> No screenshots of Fallout New Vegas Anyone?



How about this lol. There's fair few things that get stuck hehe.


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Oct 23, 2010)

Lol, theres like 4 DLC packs and 2 patches for it already


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 23, 2010)

Just a question but does anyone know how to get ps3 screenshots ?


----------



## yami2ki (Oct 24, 2010)

New Vegas...


----------



## chris89 (Oct 24, 2010)

Some from New Vegas.









These are just annoying and powerful.














My First Snowglobe i've found.






Chris


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Oct 24, 2010)

Just a little comparison of Fallout: New Vegas to Fallout 3, it's rightful predecessor --v

Fallout: New Vegas -





Fallout 3 -






^^ I'd have to say, this is one of the best screenshots of Fallout 3 I have ever seen, it was taken by random chance too


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 24, 2010)

Are you using a mod for fallout 3?


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Oct 25, 2010)

I am using many mods, may the modding community be as nice for New Vegas, because as you can see it can make one hell of a difference for the better. I am using a 2GB landscape texture replacement pack with which I also made sure to include getting all the extra bells and whistles for. Another texture pack for clothing, armor and such, a high res texture mod for keeping the same looking high res weapons in 1st person mode as in 3rd person mode. I am also running highly modified falloutprefs.ini and fallout.ini files for extending draw distances, fine tuning details and increasing the amount of stuff that can be seen on the screen. Finally (I believe lol) I am running a lighting mod for changing the weather, getting rid of the horrible yellow hue/tinge that the game seems to have and adding cool and realistic looking, well, lighting effects. As you can see, it has turned out to be freakin awesome, very happy with the end result :-D [Edit: Also www.tweakguides.com provides some good information and incite on modifying the INI files]


----------



## Kursah (Oct 25, 2010)

Awesome man! I just got back into FO3 GoTY and am running FOMM with some mods. Haven't done FOOK2 yet, and I have a 600MB landscape mod...could you maybe PM me some info on the mods you're using and where you got em from? Do you have any CTD issues? That's my biggest fight right now...I'm running lightly modded .ini's, not pushing too hard till I get the damn game stable! Great screenies though!


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Oct 25, 2010)

I pretty much just mixed and matched stuff from this site here --> http://amito.freehostia.com/Fallout/FO-mods02.htm , all his links go to my fav modding site www.falloutnexus.com. You can pretty much adjust to taste (I implore experimenting yourself, is the best way to learn ), but alas run too many and without a load of vram you can possibly slow the game a little or a lot.


----------



## WOG-BOY (Oct 25, 2010)

SabreWulf69 said:


> Just a little comparison of Fallout: New Vegas to Fallout 3, it's rightful predecessor --v
> 
> Fallout: New Vegas -
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101022/Fallout_New_Vegas_Screenshot.jpg
> ...



oooooo might have to buy it


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Oct 25, 2010)

They should release a double pack or something, would be awesome


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 26, 2010)

Had to start Fallout 3 all over again after my saved file took a dump   Here are some screenshots:

Tenpenny Tower





Blowing up Megaton





Some Random shots:









This one is just outside Chevy Chase:


----------



## F1reFly (Oct 27, 2010)

ff13


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 27, 2010)

Miss playing Fallout 3 so much. 



... and people say STALKER was the most unstable game ever.


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Oct 27, 2010)

Phooey, Fallout has never been buggy for me


----------



## MoonPig (Oct 27, 2010)

New Vegas:









































Landscape i tried to edit the HUD out of in Photoshop, worked, abit...


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Oct 27, 2010)

Umm, open Fallout console (tilde ~) then type TM then enter

no one helped me with it but I found it out myself so now everyone can now have that better a screenshot  Enjoy.

P.S. after you have taken screenshot do the same otherwise with all your menus disabled it may be hard to do anything at all afterwards lol


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 27, 2010)

SabreWulf69 said:


> Phooey, Fallout has never been buggy for me



For you! The main game was perfect until I started playing the expansions. Totally gutted - plus that's only _one_ thread with the exact issue I have out of hundreds.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 27, 2010)

F1reFly said:


> ff13
> http://img225.imageshack.us/img225/7027/13321902.jpg



I want to play a FF game so bad on the PC but all we have is the MMO.


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Oct 27, 2010)

A little experiment, since I seem to have a rock solid FO3 game, I'm gonna try and mod the INI files, pushing the settings as much as I can until the game will even refuse to load a savegame for the sake of seeing what this engine can do, and how much different overall it can look  This is it so far with it taking a little while longer to load, not really stuttering yet and starting to venture into a realm of unexplored settings...






What do ye think?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 27, 2010)

SabreWulf69 said:


> A little experiment, since I seem to have a rock solid FO3 game, I'm gonna try and mod the INI files, pushing the settings as much as I can until the game will even refuse to load a savegame for the sake of seeing what this engine can do, and how much different overall it can look  This is it so far with it taking a little while longer to load, not really stuttering yet and starting to venture into a realm of unexplored settings...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101027/Pushed_FO3_Engine.jpg
> 
> What do ye think?



IMO I think it needs the yellow.


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Oct 27, 2010)

Chernobyl, Nagasaki and Hiroshima ain't yellow


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 27, 2010)

SabreWulf69 said:


> Chernobyl, Nagasaki and Hiroshima ain't yellow



They were not hit with multiple hydrogen bombs and do not have super mutants running around ether. Thats if you want to get down to brass tacts.

Fallout is yellow. Always has been and always will be.


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Oct 27, 2010)

ROFL. If only lol. Chernobyl produced some weird looking creatures though, granted nothing like super mutants. Dust settles, and radiation is not visible. Also like the creator of one of the mods I'm using said, I refuse to believe that after 200 years, there ain't at least some greenery back in the world.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 27, 2010)

SabreWulf69 said:


> ROFL. If only lol. Chernobyl produced some weird looking creatures though, granted nothing like super mutants. Dust settles, and radiation is not visible. Also like the creator of one of the mods I'm using said, I refuse to believe that after 200 years, there ain't at least some greenery back in the world.



Off topic: Could you provide a link to said weird creatures? I love weird stuff.


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Oct 27, 2010)

This may disturb some people but here it is, also kinda sad --> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvAJ_u3Q0Hw&feature=player_embedded


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 27, 2010)

SabreWulf69 said:


> This may disturb some people but here it is, also kinda sad --> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvAJ_u3Q0Hw&feature=player_embedded



Some of those are nutritional defects. In other words not from radiation. But yeah some of them are NUTS!


----------



## F1reFly (Oct 28, 2010)

gta iv




















heavy rain











Outcast


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2010)

hmm, GTA looks really good!


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Oct 28, 2010)

Dug up some old screens, thought I'd share them here. Youll probably hate me for posting so much Stalker screenshots but oh well...

Crysis Warhead (+Mods):






















CoD Modern Warfare 2:





S.T.A.L.K.E.R. CoP (+Mods):


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Oct 28, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Vice City-1920x1200 / 8x SSAA / 16x AF / Cat 10.9 + Win 7 64-Various HD texture and vehicle replacement mods. Just getting started here so surely there are more excellent ones available. Definitely tons of great work on vehicles out there and I limited myself only to those that existed in 1986. Need some hi res models/skins next but a quick glance just finds kinda goofy ones like a Storm Trooper or Tommy covered in blood. More to come as I keep modding!
> 
> http://imgur.com/09m6z.jpg
> 
> http://imgur.com/EBFVa.jpg



Wow, bringing back nostalgic memories there. 

I would love to get a hold of these mods.


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Oct 28, 2010)

A few more from New Vegas:


----------



## F1reFly (Oct 29, 2010)

ff13


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 30, 2010)

Nothing like an honest day's labor.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 30, 2010)

Pro Evolution Soccer 2011 Be a Legend mode Settings on maxed with V-sync on and 1680x1050:


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Oct 30, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> Pro Evolution Soccer 2011 Be a Legend mode Settings on maxed with V-sync on and 1680x1050:
> http://screenshot.xfire.com/s/106118757-4.jpg
> http://screenshot.xfire.com/s/106118786-4.jpg



PES11 east Fifa11  

nice shots.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 30, 2010)

guitarfreaknation said:


> PES11 east Fifa11
> 
> nice shots.



You mean eats Fifa11? lol


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 30, 2010)

Time to get some FIFA 11 screenshots then to put you guys into your place, namely being "second-best."


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Oct 30, 2010)

My New Vegas Level 12 Character --v






...annnd a guy in Fallout 3 stepping on a bootlecap mine :-X


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 30, 2010)

Some more PES2011 as its the only game i have been playing most on my computer because Be a legend is fun lol:


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 30, 2010)

Time to Kick ass and chew gum but im all outta gum


----------



## yami2ki (Oct 30, 2010)

My New Vegas Chararacter, Dalliah LuCriox


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 31, 2010)

45 enclave vs 40 Brotherhood of Steel new mod by me to add some spice to the game ill try getting a recording of it up and running in a few


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 31, 2010)

PvZ for iOS


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 1, 2010)

*Swimming in New Vegas*


----------



## Soylent Joe (Nov 1, 2010)

No offense guys, but why is Fallout NV so stinking ugly? It seriously looks like something from about 2007, actually worse than the first.


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Nov 1, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> No offense guys, but why is Fallout NV so stinking ugly? It seriously looks like something from about 2007, actually worse than the first.



Have no idea what you are talking about. But everyone is entitled to an opinion, I suppose.


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Nov 2, 2010)

This is probably gonna be my best ever graphical Fallout 3 screenshot compilation contribution, so I do hope you enjoy it  -->
































































































Thanks to all those dedicated, hard working modders and everyone else that made these possible. I have been modifying the game engine for it, modifying the "falloutprefs.ini" and "fallout.ini" files for extending draw distances, fine tuning details and increasing the amount of stuff that can be seen on the screen. I am also using a variety of texture packs, all from Fallout3Nexus.com, using the new April 2010 "NMC's texture pack" for the environments and such with all the bells and whistles that come with this pack like extra textures for rocks and such which comes to a 2GB download just for this. Also using the "HRez Textures pack" for Armour and such. I am running a lighting mod (Fellout) for changing the weather, getting rid of the horrible yellow hue/tinge that the game seems to have and adding cool and realistic looking, well, lighting effects with a greener grass texture to go with it too. Finally the mod - "Hi-Res Weapons and Ammo Textures" from the TweakGuides guide for better looking weapons in FPS mode to get the same looking textures as in the higher resolution 3rd person mode is also being used.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 2, 2010)

SabreWulf69 said:


> This is probably gonna be my last Fallout 3 screenshot compilation contribution, so I do hope you enjoy it  -->
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101102/Fallout3 2010-10-31 05-40-07-55.jpg
> 
> ...



Needs yellow!


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Nov 2, 2010)

Easy, get some yellow cellophane, 2 sheets of cardboard. Put the cellophane between the cardboard, cut into shape of glasses and wear, now it's yellow  As a bonus even reality can look like the stock Fallout world 






^^^ Reality Mod, Fallout Style


----------



## jasper1605 (Nov 2, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> No offense guys, but why is Fallout NV so stinking ugly? It seriously looks like something from about 2007, actually worse than the first.





guitarfreaknation said:


> Have no idea what you are talking about. But everyone is entitled to an opinion, I suppose.



My opinion lies with SJ then lol.  The environments, while going for a wasteland look, are wayyy too plain for my taste   It seems not too well done on the artistic side, but I'm just basing it off those screens not on having played it personally.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 2, 2010)

SabreWulf69 said:


> Easy, get some yellow cellophane, 2 sheets of cardboard. Put the cellophane between the cardboard, cut into shape of glasses and wear, now it's yellow  As a bonus even reality can look like the stock Fallout world
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101102/3d-glasses.jpg
> 
> ^^^ Reality Mod, Fallout Style



That idea is WIN! I have a pair of Ray Ban shooting glasses that will do the same thing!


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Nov 5, 2010)

Hmm, hasn't been much activity on this thread for while, perhaps these will re-kindle some interest 































There. Should attract some attention.


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 5, 2010)

cool mod


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 5, 2010)

*Epic New Vegas screenshot threads following...*


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 5, 2010)

Battlefield 2 Mod Forgotten Hope 2. Great maps; all real battle sites with authentic, very well done weapons and equipment. Fantastic mod and still being updated. Single (though not all maps) and multiplayer and really needs more players on this continent. The war moves on from Normandy next!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 5, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/101105/1.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101105/2.jpg
> 
> ...




Hey do the curtains match the drapes?


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Nov 6, 2010)

I just woke up, hmm, lol, lol and lol



Black Panther said:


> cool mod


Yeah kinda reminds me of an anime called Gunslinger Girl :-D


----------



## Stak (Nov 6, 2010)

TDU 2 BETA maxed 8xAA


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Nov 7, 2010)

Who likes my avatar taken from a screenshot of the character I'm using in Fallout 3?


----------



## Soylent Joe (Nov 8, 2010)

GTA:SA





H.A.W.X. 2 Benchmark










Fallout: New Vegas


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Nov 8, 2010)

I'd like to present the four best top down shooters (shmups) ever made.  Unfortunately Chankast doesn't like the mounting software I'm using so I wasn't able to get Ikaruga running right now...  Consequently I'll only be able to show DoDonPachi Dai Ou Jou, Gradius V and Radiant Silvergun.  There are a lot of other honorable mentions, most notably is Battle Garegga (best airplane shooter) and Progear (excellent Cave shooter).  Arguably DoDonPachi is better than the sequel, Dai Ou Jou, but I didn't bother to take screenshots of it so you'll have to tough it out.

Anyway, without further ado, behold *DoDonPachi Dai Ou Jou* in glorious 1080p.  Sorry about the pixelation.  It's not a 3D game so it doesn't scale well.  (Also, this is just the first boss!)










*Gradius V*, looking better than it ever could on the PS2.  Rendered using DX11 at 1080p with Pcsx2 0.9.7 Beta!  (This is just the first level/boss.)










The ultra rare shooter *Radiant Silvergun* running in Yabause.





Back to first person shooters; *Deus Ex* with a whole bunch of texture packs and a DX10 renderer but no ENB series.










My personal favorite *completely free shooter* (which supports 64-players!): *ioUrbanTerror*.





And of course, *minecraft*.


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Nov 8, 2010)

I always thought that Raptor game was pretty good...


Virtual vs Reality Laracroft -->


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Nov 9, 2010)




----------



## arnoo1 (Nov 9, 2010)

metro 2033 no dx11 4xaa  gtx275sli


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Nov 10, 2010)

..'Ant'.. said:


> http://imgur.com/dhZwI.jpg
> 
> http://imgur.com/ybvma.jpg
> 
> ...



What game is that  ??


----------



## Soylent Joe (Nov 10, 2010)

SabreWulf69 said:


> What game is that  ??



Call of Duty: Black Ops


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Nov 10, 2010)

Awwesomenessss :-D


----------



## alexsubri (Nov 10, 2010)

SabreWulf69 said:


> What game is that  ??



COD Black OPS


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Nov 10, 2010)

Yes, wicked.


----------



## arnoo1 (Nov 10, 2010)

i don't know what it is but i love metro 2033

q9550, 4gb corsair dominator @1000mhz 2x gtx275 sli everything maxed out, NO advanced physx, NO DX11


----------



## yami2ki (Nov 10, 2010)

Divinity 2: The Dragon Knight Saga ....












They still didn't fix the freaking graphic issues on nVIDIA cards.... It says it has AA, but obiously it doesn't , and I can't even force it in the nVIDIA control panel, it does nothing... -__-


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Nov 11, 2010)

Still, that looks pretty cool


----------



## ASRockIQ (Nov 11, 2010)

some Killing Floor *Nice looking map


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 11, 2010)

arnoo1 said:


> i don't know what it is but i love metro 2033
> 
> q9550, 4gb corsair dominator @1000mhz 2x gtx275 sli everything maxed out, NO advanced physx, NO DX11
> 
> ...



Very nice screenshots bro but if you really like Metro 2033, buy 2 GTX 580's for SLI to play some DX11 action


----------



## Soylent Joe (Nov 11, 2010)

CoD Black Cops


----------



## arnoo1 (Nov 11, 2010)

damn, msi afterburner didn't save screenshot of MOH that game looks like shit, it's pretty fun to play, only the short movies shit looks great.

edit



CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Very nice screenshots bro but if you really like Metro 2033, buy 2 GTX 580's for SLI to play some DX11 action



i do not own a money tree my friend, and i am just a student with a morning paper round and i have a joh @ my local supermarket lol, i simply can't affort more than i have, also i have to save money for my driver license and shit, if a want to upgrade then it wil be a i7 860, gigabyte p55-ud5 mobo and some killer 1600mhz corsair dominator memmory with 4ghz oc on the cpu xd, later when fermi gets cheaper maybe i will upgrade my gpu's


----------



## chris89 (Nov 12, 2010)

Some very cool screens. But if im not mistaken isn't the NDA still applying for TDU 2?

One from Fallout New Vegas






 Love that sniper rifle.

Chris


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Nov 13, 2010)

My game in mw2= absolute rape sauce  AC130 within 10 seconds.


----------



## F1reFly (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## streetfighter 2 (Nov 14, 2010)

Presenting screenshots from the singleplayer campaign of *Rainbow Six Vegas 2* which I recently got for free.  This game defines almost everything that is wrong with a console port.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 14, 2010)

Rainbow 6 Vegas 2 has to be one of, if not _the_ worst game I've ever played.


----------



## erocker (Nov 14, 2010)

Okay, both of you quit it. I'm not going to say it again.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 14, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Rainbow 6 Vegas 2 has to be one of, if not _the_ worst game I've ever played.



Well the graphics look nice IMO.


----------



## Stak (Nov 14, 2010)

some random shots. original res is 1920*1080

bfbc2 max 16xQ AA











crysis maxed 16xQAA


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 14, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well the graphics look nice IMO.



Looks can be deceiving. Seriously, download the demo and check out how utter shite the game is.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Nov 14, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well the graphics look nice IMO.



You've got to be kidding.  Crysis came out in November 13, 2007 whereas Rainbow Six Vegas 2 came out July 3, 2008.  Though both have their fair share of bad textures the difference in graphics quality is staggering.  Just look at the Crysis screenshots Stak conveniently posted then compare them to my R6 Vegas 2 shots.  The only thing that looks good in R6 Vegas 2 is the character models, and thats because they're the only objects with dynamic lighting and shader model 3.  They actually use low very low res textures.

Also notice the bulletspread on the wall in my last screenshot.  Notice the repeating pattern?  Those cheap bastards...


----------



## Stak (Nov 14, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> you've got to be kidding.  Crysis came out in november 13, 2007 whereas rainbow six vegas 2 came out july 3, 2008.  Though both have their fair share of bad textures the difference in graphics quality is staggering.  Just look at the crysis screenshots stak conveniently posted then compare them to my r6 vegas 2 shots.  The only thing that looks good in r6 vegas 2 is the character models, and thats because they're the only objects with dynamic lighting and shader model 3.  They actually use low very low res textures.
> 
> Also notice the bulletspread on the wall in my last screenshot.  Notice the repeating pattern?  Those cheap bastards...



lmao imagine to pay 50 euros for it


----------



## arnoo1 (Nov 14, 2010)

that game is easy to run

gtx 275+gt240 for physx

i want a gpu that can handle tessellation! xd


----------



## oli_ramsay (Nov 14, 2010)

Stak said:


> some random shots. original res is 1920*1080
> 
> bfbc2 max 16xQ AA
> 
> ...



Damn, those crysis shots are nice... what TOD mod are you using there?


----------



## Stak (Nov 14, 2010)

oli_ramsay said:


> Damn, those crysis shots are nice... what TOD mod are you using there?



i think i am using natural mod right now. (i guess that is a TOD mod  )


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Nov 14, 2010)

Stak said:


> i think i am using natural mod right now. (i guess that is a TOD mod  )



Nice shots, its one of those games I dont get tired of looking at.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Nov 15, 2010)

Stak said:


> i think i am using natural mod right now. (i guess that is a TOD mod  )



thanks!

got a link?


----------



## rmspower (Nov 15, 2010)

awesome mod i have done the same   funny running around as a kid killing ppl who can say this might not of happened after several  nuke's go off.  rogue bounty hunters and such kids or adult this could happened who is to say otherwise would no all and be a god no one knows the future. on a different subject scored a logitech G9x fully working for $5 oh yeah


----------



## Stak (Nov 15, 2010)

fallout new vegas. fellout mod changes shaders at day and makes nights much darker. like it should be!


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 18, 2010)

A screenshot of one of my cities in Cities XL 2011:


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 20, 2010)

*Fallout New Vegas*





















I just ran FRAPS to discover in the above place (Strip?) the fps drops from being between 55-60 to below 40!


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Nov 20, 2010)




----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Nov 21, 2010)

Tried one of these F2p MMO grind games .. and again Im reminded why I shouldnt waste my time with them so called 'F2P' -_-


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 23, 2010)

*New Vegas*


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 23, 2010)

could have told you Aika sucked its a gold seller infested game and i think gpotato blocked like all people who dont live in the north east hemisphere lol. altho if i remember right everyone loved it cause the boobs jiggle


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Nov 27, 2010)

Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 27, 2010)

i have been playing the new DLC for Mafia II on pc, called Joe's Adventure and i think this car don't get any more cool than this 

(taken with Fraps)


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Nov 27, 2010)

Now I know where I need to go when I want my milk... right NOW, lol, that sir, is freakin awesome


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 27, 2010)

SabreWulf69 said:


> Now I know where I need to go when I want my milk... right NOW, lol, that sir, is freakin awesome



haha, det honks are great and the big supercharger is wrooom 

and i don't think u ever seen a milky-van do smoke 






(Joe-Bara's Milky Ride )

now Joe's Adventures DLC is done together with the game and Jimmy's Vendetta and i got all the extra 5 DLC packs (War Hero, Greaser, Vegas Pack, Renegade Pack & Made Man Pack) so done Mafia II left for me, in the original game i got all the Playboys i think in Joe's i got about 4 or 5 i didn't play much attention but a hit visit Harry the Military Gun man there u can find one


----------



## erocker (Nov 29, 2010)

Gran Turismo 5


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 29, 2010)

erocker said:


> Gran Turismo 5
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/Bern-MarketStreet.jpg
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/AhrweilerStreet.jpg
> ...



Damn those cars look so detailed I think Im starting too...... drool!!!!!!!!! slurppppp!!!!!! excuse me & that muscle car looks so NICE I might accidently paint it white


----------



## HalfAHertz (Nov 29, 2010)

erocker said:


> Gran Turismo 5
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/Bern-MarketStreet.jpg
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/AhrweilerStreet.jpg
> ...



Is that in game footage? It looks ray traced


----------



## erocker (Nov 29, 2010)

They are just high-res shots. There is a photo-taking option in the game and the pictures are much more detailed than in-game. Makes me wish they would port it over to PC so it could look like that in game.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Nov 29, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> altho if i remember right everyone loved it cause the boobs jiggle


Yeah, its main saving grace


----------



## I see SPY! (Nov 29, 2010)

http://img.techpowerup.org/101129/steam.jpg

http://img.techpowerup.org/101129/packs.jpg

I'm thinking about buying Beat Hazard, Dirt2, Monkey Island and Metro 2033


----------



## F1reFly (Nov 29, 2010)

GT5 ingame shot


----------



## F1reFly (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## I see SPY! (Nov 30, 2010)

I see SPY! said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/101129/steam.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101129/packs.jpg
> 
> I'm thinking about buying Beat Hazard, Dirt2, Monkey Island and Metro 2033



What the hell? Ijust noticed I posted this on the wrong place. Sorry guys, don't know what I was thinking 
It goes HERE


----------



## chris89 (Dec 2, 2010)

Two from Railworks and Two from tropico 2.





On a snowy West Coast Mainline. A Class 47 (Dressed up as Class 57) Rescues a brokent down Virgin Pendilino Whilst a Snowplough passes by.





On a snowy West Coast Mainline. A Class 47 (Dressed up as Class 57) Rescues a brokent down Virgin Pendilino Whilst a Snowplough passes by.





My Character





My Character


----------



## F1reFly (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## DailymotionGamer (Dec 4, 2010)

Is Gran Turismo 5 for the pc or something, how are you guys posting screens from the game?


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 4, 2010)

u2konline said:


> Is Gran Turismo 5 for the pc or something, how are you guys posting screens from the game?



Their saving the images from the PS3 to a USB stick and transporting them I believe.


----------



## F1reFly (Dec 5, 2010)

LAIR...pretty cool game, kinda reminds me of Draken a little bit.


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 5, 2010)

erocker said:


> Gran Turismo 5
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/Bern-MarketStreet.jpg
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/AhrweilerStreet.jpg
> ...



Thanks, got anymore?  It would make a nice wallpaper.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Dec 5, 2010)

F1reFly said:


> LAIR...pretty cool game, kinda reminds me of Draken a little bit.
> 
> http://img821.imageshack.us/img821/7494/76094389.jpg
> 
> http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/3786/78537403.jpg



I've always wanted to play that. I know they pimped it out a lot with the PS3 first came out and then it just faded away.


----------



## F1reFly (Dec 5, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> I've always wanted to play that. I know they pimped it out a lot with the PS3 first came out and then it just faded away.



it faded quickly because at first they only had the sixaxis control scheme and no anologue to control your dragon...people didnt like it. a later patch added analogue control but it was too late.
shame cause its actually a pretty decent game if you like shooters.


----------



## F1reFly (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## F1reFly (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## Volkszorn88 (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## MT Alex (Dec 5, 2010)

Half Life?


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Dec 5, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> Half Life?



Ye, one of my all time favorite games to play on eyefinity. Looks awesome.


----------



## erocker (Dec 5, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Thanks, got anymore?  It would make a nice wallpaper.



Here's a few more.


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 5, 2010)

Mega thanks erocker!


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 5, 2010)

The spoiler um...spoils the looks of the Maserati though.


----------



## PirateBoy (Dec 5, 2010)

Far out those shots are incredible. GT games have always seemed to generations ahead of many racing games. Now someone answer me this, how did someone get their Fallout 3 looking like this!?


----------



## F1reFly (Dec 5, 2010)

i just never could get into HalfLife or Fallout 3


----------



## erocker (Dec 5, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> The spoiler um...spoils the looks of the Maserati though.



Yeah, I would prefer one that wasn't so tall. I don't mind it too much though, as I don't really care for Maserati's. I mean, they look good and all but their engineers need a better understanding of a word called "servicable". My aunt and uncle both have Maserati's (Quattroporte and Gran Turismo). I enjoy driving them but I can't stand working on them. The Quattroporte drives like a Buick with more power.


----------



## nailzer (Dec 6, 2010)

From Need For Speed Hot Pursuit 2010.. I love this game!


----------



## Gabkicks (Dec 8, 2010)

*GT5 viper*

one of my main projects atm


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Dec 9, 2010)

Some crysis screenies- :3


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Dec 9, 2010)

PirateBoy said:


> GT games have always seemed to generations ahead of many racing games.


They used to be but not really any more.  They're actually lagging behind in physics and (especially) AI.  The following are considered better racing games by the sim community in general:
Race 07 (and all subsequent expansions: GTR Evolution; Race On; STCC)
rFactor
iRacing.com



PirateBoy said:


> Now someone answer me this, how did someone get their Fallout 3 looking like this!?



HD texture patch and tweaks in the ini file.  Reference: http://www.tweakguides.com/Fallout3_1.html


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Dec 10, 2010)

New skins in crysis-





























^ bikini shoot ^_^





^ side shot 





^weapon + hand skin





^nekkid sky diving


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 10, 2010)

wow fail gun goes through your ass and groin and you look like a Neon Club hopper on a tropical island of goons...


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Dec 10, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> wow fail gun goes through your ass and groin and you look like a Neon Club hopper on a tropical island of goons...



 I know right! The gun looks quite out of proportion in third person view. As for the skins, I like them.


----------



## PirateBoy (Dec 10, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> They used to be but not really any more.  They're actually lagging behind in physics and (especially) AI.  The following are considered better racing games by the sim community in general:
> Race 07 (and all subsequent expansions: GTR Evolution; Race On; STCC)
> rFactor
> iRacing.com
> ...



I've always loved the GT physics personally, you seen how some Formula 1 drivers play GT games? Is awesome, as far as crashes go and whatnot, it doesn't really surprise me though as it is the first GT I believe with any damage to cars, practice will hopefully make perfect one day. Also, cheers. I've tried using those ones before, but they still don't look as good, are there any others that have good instructions to install?


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Dec 10, 2010)

COD4:




BC2:




L4D2:


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Dec 10, 2010)

PirateBoy said:


> I've tried using those ones before, but they still don't look as good, are there any others that have good instructions to install?



Unfortunately the best instructions I've seen are at the link I posted earlier.  From looking at the screens it's clear that the HD texture pack is being used and several ini tweaks, particularly these values from _fallout.ini_ are set very high:

```
fBlockLoadDistanceLow=500000 (possibly higher)
fTreeLoadDistance=500000 (possibly higher)
```

You're also aware that making tweaks like that in the ini file will cause serious performance penalties even on a top of the line system?

TBH I'm not really that familiar with Fallout 3, you'll have to ask one of the other TPUers (or google) if you want better instructions.  I recommend having a look here:
 Fallout 3 Thread


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Dec 10, 2010)

@Pirateboy

I'm guessing it would be like any other mod like the ones for Oblivion, STALKER:SOC Complete 2009 Mod, Amazonia mod for Crysis. 

Download the mod then execute the .exe file or maybe through console?


----------



## Black Panther (Dec 13, 2010)

PirateBoy said:


> Now someone answer me this, how did someone get their Fallout 3 looking like this!?
> 
> (snip)



The blue skies and lack of greenish tint to the world's atmosphere likely due to a mod called Fellout.

__________________________

Here's a screenshot from Amnesia, got it from Steam at €7.49 weekend deal:


----------



## Animalpak (Dec 18, 2010)

i ve finished Amnesia today, very disturbing made me anguish. The sounds are perfectly coordinated, it takes courage and curiosity to play it



*Singularity*

Graphically this game is spectacular ( unreal engine make any game awesome look ) but there are no loading points I could not take the best shots.


----------



## Animalpak (Dec 19, 2010)

The Ball








































Dont fuck with the ball dude


----------



## Super XP (Dec 25, 2010)

F1reFly said:


> i just never could get into HalfLife or Fallout 3


I really wanted to get into the Fallout series but didn't have the time, I chose Oblivion instead, but Half-Life 2 was one of my favorite FPS so far.


----------



## arnoo1 (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## F1reFly (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## imperialreign (Jan 1, 2011)

Metro 2033, DX11 with all in-game options maxed:


----------



## I see SPY! (Jan 1, 2011)

imperialreign said:


> Metro 2033, DX11 with all in-game options maxed:
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110101/Metro2033 2010-12-21 19-04-01-36.jpg
> ...



Incredible game. I'm really glad I got the chance of picking it up on Steam


----------



## imperialreign (Jan 1, 2011)

I see SPY! said:


> Incredible game. I'm really glad I got the chance of picking it up on Steam



It is a brilliant game.  The story and atmosphere alone are worth every penny . . .

My _only_ gripe with Metro is simply how linear it is.  I'd really like to have a more open game world where you can travel back and forth between the various stations and all . . . otherwise, though, it's a beautiful game.


----------



## F1reFly (Jan 1, 2011)

imperialreign said:


> It is a brilliant game.  The story and atmosphere alone are worth every penny . . .
> 
> My _only_ gripe with Metro is simply how linear it is.  I'd really like to have a more open game world where you can travel back and forth between the various stations and all . . . otherwise, though, it's a beautiful game.



i loved how realistic the bar and living areas were, felt very realistic sense of community. later levels felt a tad repetitive. didnt care for the outdoor areas though, kinda bland and the oxygen mask thing really tired my patience.


----------



## imperialreign (Jan 2, 2011)

F1reFly said:


> i loved how realistic the bar and living areas were, felt very realistic sense of community. later levels felt a tad repetitive. didnt care for the outdoor areas though, kinda bland and the oxygen mask thing really tired my patience.



The filters can become tiresome, for sure - I personally think the gasmask filters are bugged.  Except for a few specific filters laying around, you can't pick any else up unless you only have a few left.

The only way I was able to manage the Ranger Hardcore mode was to purchase as many filters as possible in Riga and Market - even still, I came close to running out entirelly towards the end of the game.  Combined with the above "bug," Ranger modes only give you another minute or so per filter found - it's less than what you'd get with easier difficulty modes.

Otherwise it's an outstanding game - I just wish it was a little more open for exploration and such . . . maybe 4A will release a 2nd DLC with a different quest or something.  I've already played through the storyline 4 times to complete the achievements . . .


----------



## F1reFly (Jan 5, 2011)

imperialreign said:


> Otherwise it's an outstanding game - I just wish it was a little more open for exploration and such



maybe throw in some Stalker like outdoor enviros? i don't expect a sequal, but would love to see more of that sense of unsettling wonder and eeriness that both stalker and Metro provide.


----------



## I see SPY! (Jan 5, 2011)

F1reFly said:


> maybe throw in some Stalker like outdoor enviros? i don't expect a sequal, but would love to see more of that sense of unsettling wonder and eeriness that both stalker and Metro provide.



But they're already making a sequel


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Jan 5, 2011)

Metro 2033 Eyefinity


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Jan 6, 2011)

I see SPY! said:


> But they're already making a sequel



Stalker 2 and Metro 2034


----------



## F1reFly (Jan 7, 2011)

^ awesome news. looked it up and 2012 expected. thats a looong wait.


----------



## Hms1193 (Jan 8, 2011)

Now this is one Heavy Thread.  The Fallout 3 pics at the previous page were so damn good. Made me wanna post mine. 

This game Roxxx.


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 8, 2011)

that robot in the last pic does anything actually happen with it? i never finished the last quarter of the game


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 8, 2011)

uh oh yea said robot gets turned on and it kicks a metric shit of enclave ass to the point i wish i could control it just for fun


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 8, 2011)

hmm i may start fallout again just to see that


----------



## Hms1193 (Jan 8, 2011)

ste2425 said:


> that robot in the last pic does anything actually happen with it? i never finished the last quarter of the game



As CrazysReaper said, The Robot (Liberty Prime) kicks tons of Enclave soldiers ass along with a couple of Helis. Its the best part of the game.


----------



## radeon747 (Jan 8, 2011)

I personaly thought this game was shit but buying it a week ago for $40 AUD bargain was just great, i thought its the best of the game in the world no joke for the killing styl for instance V.A.T.S so realistic and yeah liberty prime kicked ass lol. And the next game i buy would be new vegas.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Jan 8, 2011)

radeon747 said:


> . . . for instance V.A.T.S so realistic . . .


Add that to the list of phrases I never thought I'd hear.  If you think V.A.T.S is realistic then you must think that Unreal Tournament is a literal textbook of future events.

I guess you guys are talking about mods or something because in FO3 I had the robot's help for like 2 minutes, where he undoubtedly kicked ass, but at that point in the game I was capable of the same level of devastation.

I'm so terrible at RPGs that I had already beaten FO3 before I spoke with someone who explained that V.A.T.S is the only rational way to quickly dispatch enemies.  I was just buying buckets upon buckets of ammo and repairing my guns constantly.  I didn't even know I could repair guns on my own until I was about half way through the game.  Grenades and explosives seemed ineffective against enemies.  7.62 should be relabeled .177 (that's BB gun ammo in the US).  RPGs just don't compute for me.


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 9, 2011)

I did it again, this time with Joe LOL


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jan 11, 2011)

MONDAY NIGHT COMBAT!






























Super Meaty Meat


----------



## Animalpak (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## IndigoGoose (Feb 8, 2011)

Brillant screen shots guys keep em coming i might post some of my own


----------



## PirateBoy (Feb 9, 2011)

Some wallpapers from Fallout 3 that my friend made from some screenshots of his -




























I think they look pretty awesome, so I thought I should post them here


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## Volkszorn88 (Feb 9, 2011)

Stalker: SoC Complete 2009 mod


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Feb 9, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> Stalker: SoC Complete 2009 mod
> http://screenshot.xfire.com/s/110522168-4.jpg
> http://screenshot.xfire.com/s/110522184-4.jpg
> http://screenshot.xfire.com/s/110522186-4.jpg
> ...



Thanks to you, I now have to reinstall the game and replay it with the mod AGAIN 



Spoiler



Отличные скрины, Сталкер это сила.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Feb 9, 2011)

guitarfreaknation said:


> Thanks to you, I now have to reinstall the game and replay it with the mod AGAIN
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Spaisbo, rad vy nasladites'

Navsegda stalker


----------



## LightningJR (Feb 9, 2011)

Cities XL


----------



## entropy13 (Feb 9, 2011)

Cities XL? 2009 or 2011?


----------



## I see SPY! (Feb 9, 2011)

guitarfreaknation said:


> Thanks to you, I now have to reinstall the game and replay it with the mod AGAIN



"I said come in, don't stand there!"

That makes 2 of us. DAMN YOU


----------



## LightningJR (Feb 9, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> cities xl? 2009 or 2011?



2009


I think I may do a couple more screenshots.. since the in-game capture seems to do a little to much jpeg compression.


----------



## entropy13 (Feb 10, 2011)

LightningJR said:


> 2009
> 
> 
> I think I may do a couple more screenshots.. since the in-game capture seems to do a little to much jpeg compression.



In my case I have 2011. One of my cities have more than 3m population now.


----------



## LightningJR (Feb 10, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> In my case I have 2011. One of my cities have more than 3m population now.



That's amazing, did you post some screenshots of it on this thread? If you never, you should I would love to see them. If you did.. well can you help me out and tell me which page it is on


----------



## LightningJR (Feb 10, 2011)

Cities XL 2009 


























Some more screenshots at max settings, resolution 1600x1200  4x AA 16X AF.


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Feb 10, 2011)

Dead Space 2 (Max Settings) 
If you have have played Dead Space, you're gonna want to play this. If you never played Dead Space, you're gonna HAVE to play this.


----------



## entropy13 (Feb 10, 2011)

LightningJR said:


> That's amazing, did you post some screenshots of it on this thread? If you never, you should I would love to see them. If you did.. well can you help me out and tell me which page it is on



 TechPowerUp Screenshot Thread (MASSIVE 56K WARNIN...

Just one screenshot though, and it's not the city with the 3m pop (iirc this city is still at around 100k).


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 10, 2011)

DURP!


----------



## chris89 (Feb 12, 2011)

Some fantastic screens here.

Some from GTA IV as im finially able to play it and pretty much nearly maxxed out.














Will get some later from Railworks with an Atmospheric lighting mod that has been brought out.

Chris


----------



## parelem (Feb 12, 2011)

rift


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 13, 2011)

She needed the money 






All this for only 2 copper....bargain!! 






Some of the new features in Cataclysm rock!!!


----------



## chris89 (Feb 14, 2011)

At Carlise Station with a Virgin Pendolino at dusk.

Chris


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 15, 2011)

chris89 said:


> http://screenshot.xfire.com/s/110737656-4.jpg
> 
> At Carlise Station with a Virgin Pendolino at dusk.
> 
> Chris



game?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 15, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> game?



Railworks maybe?


----------



## chris89 (Feb 15, 2011)

That is correct Railworks or as it's called now Railworks 2.

If you are intrested in those sort of simulations i do very recommend it, just ignore the people who moan about the DLC as to me nearly all of it is very high quality & you only need what you want 

I will post some more later.

Chris


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 15, 2011)

One of my friends is obsessed. Not my sort of thing tbh.


----------



## chris89 (Feb 15, 2011)

I understand some people are and just get every single addon avaible including sound packs. I do enjoy it but can't play it for long periods of time. But multiplayer will be intresting, since the public beta is out in april.


----------



## entropy13 (Feb 15, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> One of my friends is obsessed. Not my sort of thing tbh.



lol your friend is a train otaku?

There was one instance in Japan when train otaku and anime otaku "fought" each other over the name of the new shinkansen.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 15, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> lol your friend is a train otaku?
> 
> There was one instance in Japan when train otaku and anime otaku "fought" each other over the name of the new shinkansen.



Interesting.


----------



## chris89 (Feb 16, 2011)

Rather funny glitch on GTA IV.

Guess what is missing.














No mods clean install.

Chris


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 16, 2011)

chris89 said:


> Rather funny glitch on GTA IV.
> 
> Guess what is missing.
> 
> ...



That glitch is well old and well documented....still funny though  Chevy Chase anyone?


----------



## chris89 (Feb 16, 2011)

First time i got it 

As since doing my system first time i've been able to play it properly.

Hotlink to the vid i made


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 16, 2011)

chris89 said:


> First time i got it
> 
> As since doing my system first time i've been able to play it properly.
> 
> ...



Ha ha, "Cloak engaged"


----------



## entropy13 (Feb 16, 2011)

chris89 said:


> Rather funny glitch on GTA IV.
> 
> Guess what is missing.
> 
> ...



Crysis 2? LOL


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 18, 2011)

Back to playing Oblivion (4096x4096 textures and enhanced water)

This game makes me feel so calm and peaceful


----------



## HalfAHertz (Feb 19, 2011)

Even when you're being chased by 3 minotaur lords?


----------



## ste2425 (Feb 19, 2011)

This guy was fun, ran out of ammo half way though.





and now i only have 9 rounds 

Amazing game living upto, if not better than, the first so far.

Is it capped at 30 fps though? ive got it on the high setting, tweaking the aa (well turning it completely off) An my fps stick at a solid 30?


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Feb 19, 2011)

ste2425 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110219/deadspace2 2011-02-19 13-29-11-23.jpg
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110219/deadspace2 2011-02-19 13-29-11-23.jpg
> ...




Same here, I had it maxed out with 30 FPS solid.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 19, 2011)

Turn off vsync in game, D3D overrider running in the background. Ta da, 60fps solid.


----------



## ste2425 (Feb 19, 2011)

to be fair i doubt my set up could get over 30 fps  but ill give it a try to see what happens


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 20, 2011)

1.21 Jigawatts!!!






88 Miles per hour!!!


----------



## Stonette (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Feb 25, 2011)

Bulletstorm!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 25, 2011)

*kidswithguns and easyrhino dominate nazis*

love this game so much (company of heroes.) capped with the new steam f12 function.


----------



## PirateBoy (Feb 26, 2011)

A page or 2 back I read someone has always wanted to pilot the giant robot in Fallout 3, there is a mod that lets you do this and it's fun and all, but gets old pretty quick in my opinion.


----------



## Animalpak (Mar 1, 2011)

::


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 1, 2011)

great game


----------



## Black Panther (Mar 1, 2011)

*Crysis 2 (demo)*


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 1, 2011)

Animal pak is that Singularity? If not what game is it?


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 1, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Animal pak is that Singularity? If not what game is it?



yes it is


----------



## Animalpak (Mar 1, 2011)

yep singularity

Why water in crysis 2 is not so detailed ?


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 1, 2011)

Animalpak said:


> yep singularity
> 
> Why water in crysis 2 is not so detailed ?



That looks alright, unreal engine? What's the gameplay like/ similar to anything else?


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 2, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> That looks alright, unreal engine? What's the gameplay like/ similar to anything else?



gameplays good, its fun theres many ways to dispatch enemies and some of the areas are very erie, mainly due to the sound. It feels a little linear but its good fun to play. The story lines great and if you like to run in guns blazing you can or if you like to pop up, get a few head shots then duck back down you can. Its a real good game tbh


----------



## Animalpak (Mar 2, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> That looks alright, unreal engine? What's the gameplay like/ similar to anything else?



Yes unreal engine looks ALWAYS phenomenal ! One of the best graphics engine ever made .

Good storyline a bit linear, and does not end so soon like other FPS games. Maybe just the sound is not the best i ever heard.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 2, 2011)

Animalpak said:


> Yes unreal engine looks ALWAYS phenomenal ! One of the best graphics engine ever made .
> 
> Good storyline a bit linear, and does not end so soon like other FPS games. Maybe just the sound is not the best i ever heard.



I disagree. Every game looks the same IMO. The Quake 3 engine. Now thats an engine.


----------



## Animalpak (Mar 2, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I disagree. Every game looks the same IMO. The Quake 3 engine. Now thats an engine.



I believe you, but the unreal engine if well used as was used in Singularity makes any game enjoyable. It has its own unique detail is true that it can 'seem repetitive but I find it always fascinating


----------



## Frizz (Mar 2, 2011)

So I started playing oblivion again this time with mods and here is my character, she da sexy


----------



## Shihab (Mar 2, 2011)

Singularity
All settings max. Res 1200*800 (old CRT Monitor >_>)






Red Alert 3 Uprising. Not even close to beautiful, I know. was just fooling around. Tryin to stress my CPU. >_> Turns out you'll need more than a coupla hundred units in an RTS to stress an i7.
All settings max. Res 1920*1080






Would've posted better pics. But my fraps folder takes ages to load. I have to stop hitting the F10 key every 5 seconds


----------



## PirateBoy (Mar 3, 2011)

Try a lottttt more, check this out on a previous members E8400 machine lol -


----------



## Shihab (Mar 3, 2011)

did someone said grizzlies are in danger of extinction ?


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Mar 4, 2011)

ste2425 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110219/deadspace2 2011-02-19 13-29-11-23.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110219/deadspace2 2011-02-19 13-52-38-04.jpg
> and now i only have 9 rounds
> ...



Oh man how dare u play teh game anyway, teh 1st one almost made me slippery in my panties (oh right I don´t wear any panties) 

I do hope that peeps have a healthy heart before playing teh horribly scary Dead Space brrrrrrrr! (I didnt find Doom3 10% as scary & yet it made me tremble somewhat)

Kudos for venturing into teh darkness of Dead Space 2 Man.

//Dog


----------



## F1reFly (Mar 4, 2011)

kz3


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 5, 2011)

That looks ace kill zone 3 if only it was on PC


----------



## Frick (Mar 5, 2011)

I always go crazy at endgame and my badboy skyrockets. 

BTW, I'm the big greyish blob in europe.


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice one Frick


----------



## F1reFly (Mar 5, 2011)

IndigoGoose said:


> That looks ace kill zone 3 if only it was on PC



buy a used ps3 and rent games. for the price, all things considering, you can't beat it. It's also a very cheap way to check out games before deciding on buying the PC version. a couple bucks invested for a weekend has saved me a ton of money in PC games that i would have otherwise purchased and regretted, like Mafia 2, i almost...almost got the collectors edition PC at Bestbuy but rented it later instead only to realize i just couldn't get into it, one of those "whew" moments.
i used to waste tons of money on PC games then got the ps3 the other year and a gamefly subscription and now i know quickly if a PC version is worth it or not.


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 5, 2011)

Frick said:


> http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff230/Meathim/EU3_Papal_bb-1.png
> 
> http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff230/Meathim/EU3_MAP_PAP_172911_1.png
> 
> ...



Here's the World Map, played as France in Victoria 2:


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Mar 5, 2011)

F1reFly said:


> buy a used ps3 and rent games. for the price, all things considering, you can't beat it. It's also a very cheap way to check out games before deciding on buying the PC version. a couple bucks invested for a weekend has saved me a ton of money in PC games that i would have otherwise purchased and regretted, like Mafia 2, i almost...almost got the collectors edition PC at Bestbuy but rented it later instead only to realize i just couldn't get into it, one of those "whew" moments.
> i used to waste tons of money on PC games then got the ps3 the other year and a gamefly subscription and now i know quickly if a PC version is worth it or not.



Clever!

I am pressed to find a used (your advice) one just to play GT5 (ONLY) 

About Mafia II which I happened to enjoy (having played Mafia I, & not being teh type liking the Mafia genre especially much), proving the theory of personal taste to be accurate: That its just as with your butt...split in halves.

Thx for giving me a pointer on l00king for a used console instead of new one m8

//Dog


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 5, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> Here's the World Map, played as France in Victoria 2:
> http://i.imgur.com/FBmbP.png



france in eu3 and vicky is easy mode. 


the papal states tho, lol pope powaaaaaa


----------



## Frick (Mar 5, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> france in eu3 and vicky is easy mode.
> 
> 
> the papal states tho, lol pope powaaaaaa



Declare Kingdom of God, maketh His Kingdom cometh to Eartheth, winner.

It's also fun to start with one of the small german provinces and form Germany, massive tax gains!

And also play as some Indian nation (as in India, not indian. hrm..) and invade the british isles with elephants.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 5, 2011)

England is getting owned by scotland in my current game. Just got out of my personal union as sweden, so time to take over europe


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 5, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> france in eu3 and vicky is easy mode.
> 
> 
> the papal states tho, lol pope powaaaaaa



France in Victoria *2* however isn't that easy. The only "easy mode" in Victoria 2 is the British Empire, the US if you get to win the Civil War, and Germany if you get to reach that point (i.e. unify the small German states).

My only ally is Belgium. I'm usually at war with various alliances (2 or 3 with varying members) which include the British Empire, Spain, Austria, Prussia, Russia, the Ottoman Empire, Denmark, Sweden, the Netherlands, and the small German states. Not to mention that I went to war with Algeria, Morocco and Tunisia as well.

EDIT: Some progress after 5 years (got some territories from Russia, the Ottoman Empire and China, completed conquest of Madagascar, done with some colonization in West Africa).


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Mar 5, 2011)

Ehum am I right when I am assuming you guys playing Victoria are also having sort of warfare here in this thread showing maps & stuff (like a pissing contest) or is it just for teh fun? (I´am an ol geezer I guess, but yet trying to keep the child in myself alive) 

I suppose Ill better stick to do something boring like cleaning/doing dishes &vacuumcleaning or sewing myself a new shirt :big grin...I feel like am reduced to a "housewife" yet I am a Man :shadedshu.

Anyhow have fun "bros & sis" & I will find something hopefully moderatly funny to do (teh shirt?) 

//Dog


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 5, 2011)

"[Shadedshun]"? You mean this: 
	
	



```
:shadedshu
```
 which brings up :shadedshu ?


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Mar 5, 2011)

Massive thx entropy, but I still cant get teh big grin (not quite into HTML as you see, I have forgot stuff since aging began to impaire my memory, hehe I can always use it as an excuse though)

//Dog


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 5, 2011)

Dogshitjoint said:


> Oh man how dare u play teh game anyway, teh 1st one almost made me slippery in my panties (oh right I don´t wear any panties)
> 
> I do hope that peeps have a healthy heart before playing teh horribly scary Dead Space brrrrrrrr! (I didnt find Doom3 10% as scary & yet it made me tremble somewhat)
> 
> ...



i find when i have full ammo and health packs the game isnt as scary, when im low on ammo or health i get very jittery and take it real slow


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Mar 5, 2011)

ste2425 said:


> i find when i have full ammo and health packs the game isnt as scary, when im low on ammo or health i get very jittery and take it real slow



Alrighty then...but seriously there are no brown/yellow (or whatever teh colour I rather dont want to hear about) matter trying to get released from your "Sacrum" Yeah I am born in the sign of teh Swine

Thx for reply you Brave Explorer of teh Horrors in teh dephts of teh Dead Space

//Dog


----------



## chris89 (Mar 5, 2011)

Two from Railworks:





Virgin Pendilino Service awaiting to depart from Glasgow Central





Exploring the yards 

Will upload some from Batman: Arkham Asylum soon, which i find to be fantastic.

Chris


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 5, 2011)

One of my Batman: Arkham Asylum shots....


----------



## chris89 (Mar 5, 2011)

Two from batman  Can't wait for the next one.











And since i was running EFLC through steam so could talk to friends, Fun with auto shotty with explosive rounds on Gay Tony.


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 6, 2011)

Prototype


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 6, 2011)

Rough day at the office.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 11, 2011)

Guys i know this might be really simple but how are you uploading these?


----------



## erocker (Mar 11, 2011)

IndigoGoose said:


> Guys i know this might be really simple but how are you uploading these?



www.techpowerup.org 

Upload them there, then copy and paste the address with the image tags around it into this thread.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 11, 2011)

That or Steam now has a Screenshot feature, and it will upload your screens to share with friends, then view them in fullsize and copy url and paste into image tags here.


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Mar 11, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/576664839883831433/5488C6D617F482927CF4E286DC572B2D0E748440/
> 
> http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/576664839844370738/9882154F56C7A0BB7D5077666AFA4B4C78CA513F/
> http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/577791198391593108/2466F57E3D57487AFF34B70C67B2E8673D27ED0A/
> ...



Pic1. Ohh how tiny u seem.

Pic 2. How teh hell did u manage to place your char. in teh sofa like that!



//Dog


----------



## sapetto (Mar 11, 2011)

Dragon Age 2


----------



## HalfAHertz (Mar 11, 2011)

Is it me, or does DA2 look much worse than the original one? :O
The textures seem kind of washed out and it looks like they've dropped the polygon count. For example the trees in the upper right corner look horrendous and the female character further back has a very sharp and edgy face.

Edit: my bad I wanted to click the edit button T_T

Edit2: seems i am wrong, because according to this article, the grapgics are much more advanced and they even use tessellation for the terrain


----------



## Frick (Mar 11, 2011)

HalfAHertz said:


> Is it me, or does DA2 look much worse than the original one? :O





HalfAHertz said:


> The textures seem kind of washed out and it looks like they've dropped the polygon count.



Did you just reply to yourself? 

I agree though.


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Mar 11, 2011)

@ Sapetto: man did she really say that xxx!


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 11, 2011)

Frick said:


> Did you just reply to yourself?



Haha nice 
Answering your own question


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Mar 11, 2011)

Shit happens...but yeah funny stuff.

(Now I am answering for HalfAHertz  but he will answer for himself later surely.)


----------



## HalfAHertz (Mar 11, 2011)

Is answering to yourself as bad as talking to yourself on the crazy scale?


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Mar 11, 2011)

HalfAHertz said:


> Is answering to yourself as bad as talking to yourself on the crazy scale?



None of it are bad!...

//Dog


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 11, 2011)

Dogshitjoint said:


> Pic1. Ohh how tiny u seem.



Yeah, Rags a big guy, always liked taking screens of him.



Dogshitjoint said:


> Pic 2. How teh hell did u manage to place your char. in teh sofa like that!



Glitch, just like the guys head in the ceiling, I was stuck to the couch, couldn't get off it, and couldn't talk to Doc, had to restart.


----------



## sapetto (Mar 11, 2011)

Dogshitjoint said:


> @ Sapetto: man did she really say that xxx!


Yea  There are a lot of funny conversations in the game


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Mar 11, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah, Rags a big guy, always liked taking screens of him.
> 
> 
> 
> Glitch, just like the guys head in the ceiling, I was stuck to the couch, couldn't get off it, and couldn't talk to Doc, had to restart.





sapetto said:


> Yea  There are a lot of funny conversations in the game



@1Kurgan1:
"Rags" thats an odd name of a big guy like that! When talking about huge monsters...have u played "Painkiller"? Some bosses were gigantic what I remember.

Yeah ofc. it´s a glitch (ennoying such for u)...I just figured myself placed i teh sofa like that

@sapetto:
 I can barely hold myself together...I MUST install that game A.S.A.P!

Laterz

//Dog


----------



## I see SPY! (Mar 14, 2011)

Maximum... MURDER


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 14, 2011)

I have never seen Crysis looking so ugly...what settings are you running mate?


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Mar 14, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> I have never seen Crysis looking so ugly...what settings are you running mate?



Indeed, those photos look like shit. ?


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Mar 14, 2011)

Guys remember when Crysis came out...What HW did u have back then? (Sorry I see SPY! but your rig aint High-End :/)

My point are that teh pics l00ks like shiet compared w. when taken w.todays [Powerful HW] availible.

I know that I have seen wayyy crappier SS of Crysis than I see SPY!s posted pics.

@ I see SPY! Surely u run at lower settings to get teh "flow" right? & I like your Carnage pic. (That´s teh way to breed´em M****ers )

//Dog


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 14, 2011)

Just a random collection that i liked hope you all do too 

Portal can't wait for Portal 2 





Metro 2033










Couldn't get a decent pic before i killed it but it has been posted earlier 





TPU is my Tag


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 14, 2011)

Dogshitjoint said:


> Guys remember when Crysis came out...What HW did u have back then? (Sorry I see SPY! but your rig aint High-End :/)
> 
> My point are that teh pics l00ks like shiet compared w. when taken w.todays [Powerful HW] availible.
> 
> ...



Yeh, but I used to have an X2 6000 and an HD 4850, which is actually below Spy's rig and it still looked far better. You digz  Probably just a lower image quality driver or he really dropped his settings to get *maximum frames*


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 14, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Yeh, but I used to have an X2 6000 and an HD 4850, which is actually below Spy's rig and it still looked far better. You digz  Probably just a lower image quality driver or he really dropped his settings to get *maximum frames*



Check out my screenies from when I was on an X2 3800+ and a AGP 3850... 

... looks like dick.

LOL.


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Mar 14, 2011)

IndigoGoose said:


> Just a random collection that i liked hope you all do too
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110314/2011-02-28_00002.jpg
> 
> ...



Still playing CS? (I quit some half a decade ago, when gaming like crazy  since 1.1) +1 for teh TAG!



LifeOnMars said:


> Yeh, but I used to have an X2 6000 and an HD 4850, which is actually below Spy's rig and it still looked far better. You digz  Probably just a lower image quality driver or he really dropped his settings to get *maximum frames*



C00l...& as when I stated: to get teh "flow"...I meant it in teh same but only different way as u did when u stated "to get*maximum frames*"...

So well we can drop this dicussion now as it serves no purpose anymore...

Shuffle in ya screenies peeps!

Edit InnocentCriminal: Them screenies weren´t half-bad actually or is there some shit in my eyes 

//Dog


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 14, 2011)

Dogshitjoint said:


> Still playing CS? (I quit some half a decade ago, when gaming like crazy  since 1.1) +1 for teh TAG!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The H goes before E in THE, try it. 

My comment was based on his screenshot and therefore "on topic". 

Learn to type and then get back to me with your responses. Now, troll along.


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Mar 14, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> The H goes before E in THE, try it.
> 
> My comment was based on his screenshot and therefore "on topic".
> 
> Learn to type and then get back to me with your responses. Now, troll along.



 DUDE! I write "teh" becourse I happen to dig it. (like 1337-Speak) Now "u" as in You can move along playing "wordpolice" on another poor soul

"U" as in You, have got som issues man!

& Troll  + saying that I dont know typing:shadedshu...I am Swedish

I didnt write anywere as I can remember that you were "off topic"

@ All: I am leaving this Thread if you all agree on LifeOnMars statement that I am Trolling.

Over & Out

//Dog


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh OK you are Swedish, that makes sense now. JK  This forum tends to frown upon 1337 speak. Work on your English instead, it's actually pretty good anyway so I'm impressed. My swedish amounts to "Sven Goran Erikksson, Ulrika Jonsson and ABBA" 

You are welcome here bud just try and cut down on the leet speak.


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Mar 14, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Oh OK you are Swedish, that makes sense now. JK  This forum tends to frown upon 1337 speak. Work on your English instead, it's actually pretty good anyway so I'm impressed. My swedish amounts to "Sven Goran Erikksson"
> 
> You are welcome here bud just try and cut down on the leet speak.



I see now that you understand me (the Swedish part anyway) & that I reacted a bit hasty...so now we are good 

Thank you for your statement about being "impressed" with my English, I aced in advanced English (as best in the county [Swedish "Standardprov"/in English Standardtest?]...about a decade back).

Sure I can do...but I won´t unless a mod tells me that leet speak are unliked. (come on man, Does the word "teh" bug you/most people here that much really?)

Edit: I will try to cut down, but It´s in my reflexes to write "teh" & other similarities.

Well doesn´t Magnus Samuelsson ring a bell? 

//Dog


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 14, 2011)

CS is still a good game even source but i prefer 1.6 or CZ over source


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 14, 2011)

TBH there all good games 
I play source because most of my friends play it so its mainly just for fun


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 14, 2011)

My source account is old, its a low 2xxxxx 6 digit


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 14, 2011)

I don't know mine 
Stupid question but how do you find out?


----------



## chris89 (Mar 17, 2011)

Some fsx screens for those who haven't looked in the below thread.



















Big bonus for me since being a Big Iron Maiden Fan

Chris


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 17, 2011)

Sweet plane can't go wrong with Iron Maiden, but the ground textures make me sad, though they are getting better.


----------



## chris89 (Mar 17, 2011)

Very true you can't. Getting to see them in July.

I know the most disapointing thing about FS Series, much prefer the IL2 ground textures which i fly on way more.

Chris


----------



## Animalpak (Mar 24, 2011)

F1reFly said:


> kz3
> http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/5564/99252968.jpg
> 
> http://img121.imageshack.us/img121/2368/27002563.jpg
> ...




Sony dominate this game, should be on PC this is a real crime really !


----------



## LifeOnMars (Apr 3, 2011)

I took these screenies for another thread about my monitor but they deserve to go in here as well


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 3, 2011)

Them some right nice screenies them LifeOnMars.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Apr 3, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Them some right nice screenies them LifeOnMars.



I will try and get some stalker ones on here just for you sweetie pie


----------



## arnoo1 (Apr 4, 2011)

crysis 2 extreme preset dx9/10 dunno
where is my gun?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 4, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> I will try and get some stalker ones on here just for you sweetie pie



Shhhh! You'll make me blush.


----------



## michaeltyson (Apr 5, 2011)

Jelle Mees said:


> *America's Army 2.8.2 - Free First Person Shooter:*
> 
> http://i27.tinypic.com/2lm76ts.jpg



nothing like two jeeps making love


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 5, 2011)

Finally got around to customizing my Win7 desktop.  This is what I got for now.  I think I will try this out for a week or so to see if I want to tweak it some more.

P.S.  Already corrected typo.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 5, 2011)

Lookin' good LaughingMan - can't say I'm that keen on the Libraries icons but apart from that I like it. What are you using, Samurize? 

*EDIT:* Or is it Rainmeter?


----------



## specks (Apr 5, 2011)

maxed out but i dunno why its crappy. i used fraps


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 5, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Lookin' good LaughingMan - can't say I'm that keen on the Libraries icons but apart from that I like it. What are you using, Samurize?
> 
> *EDIT:* Or is it Rainmeter?



Me neither.  I tossed them.  Rainmeter.  Those icons took a lot of work, but oh well.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 5, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Me neither.  I tossed them.  Rainmeter.  Those icons took a lot of work, but oh well.



I pissed about with Rainmeter but I just didn't dig it for some reason. Maybe if I put more effort into it I'd enjoy it more or get it to my liking.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 5, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I pissed about with Rainmeter but I just didn't dig it for some reason. Maybe if I put more effort into it I'd enjoy it more or get it to my liking.



Once I realized it was built use C++ and C#, I was sold.  Being able to mainpulate pretty much everything was nice....though I wish it had a nice WYSIWYG instead of several dozen files of code.

My desktop is current 8 objects for 3 different themes with about 2 hours of me changing their code to either include more info. or fit my system better.

If I get some time later on, I may create my own Theme from scratch.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 5, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> If I get some time later on, I may create my own Theme from scratch.



That would be sweet.


----------



## IINexusII (Apr 6, 2011)

some crysis 2 goodies


----------



## chris89 (Apr 11, 2011)

From another sim i play a lot 

Show casing a new Unit from Just trains (Just Flight)
Just wish the draw distance on textures would improve though :/

Chris


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 11, 2011)

michaeltyson said:


> nothing like two jeeps making love



You mean HMMWV (Humvee) | AM General LLC?


----------



## chris89 (Apr 11, 2011)

'I Believe i can fly'

From KF last night with some friends. (Slowing ranking up demo)

Chris


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Apr 11, 2011)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. CS + Complete Mod 








NFS Hot Pursuit - I only like it when the road is wet.


----------



## BondExtreme (Apr 12, 2011)

That hot pursuit 2?


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 12, 2011)

BondExtreme said:


> That hot pursuit 2?



poor graphics. must be .


----------



## chris89 (Apr 12, 2011)

Some screens from the New Aperture map on Killing floor 










Even has Glados's voice 





Moratlity core correct?






Chris


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Apr 13, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> poor graphics. must be .



What can you expect from a console port p.o.s. eh?


----------



## purecain (Apr 13, 2011)

some 2 worlds2 action... shame about the game having an uber fail end...


----------



## pr@$r1g (Apr 17, 2011)

My progress in Crysis 2 






















































































This is just amazing .... there's so much to doo. Even 4hrs of gaiming is not enough. My GTX 560's temps are exactly 100c don't know why. But will show a screen shot.


----------



## Csokis (Apr 17, 2011)

*Arcania: Gothic 4*


----------



## Csokis (Apr 18, 2011)




----------



## ASRockIQ (Apr 19, 2011)

one of the Skins (Skin based off Disturbed's Cover of Ten Thousand Fists) i've been playing with on Prototype+Enb Tweaked! Awesome!


----------



## Animalpak (Apr 20, 2011)

Csokis said:


> [url]http://thumbnails34.imagebam.com/12850/522375128490109.jpg[/URL] [url]http://thumbnails32.imagebam.com/12850/8c5962128490122.jpg[/URL] [url]http://thumbnails35.imagebam.com/12850/e1f7ad128490132.jpg[/URL] [url]http://thumbnails34.imagebam.com/12850/c33297128490138.jpg[/URL] [url]http://thumbnails38.imagebam.com/12850/6b99a4128490146.jpg[/URL] [url]http://thumbnails29.imagebam.com/12850/c2907a128490158.jpg[/URL] [url]http://thumbnails29.imagebam.com/12850/9729f7128490172.jpg[/URL] [url]http://thumbnails37.imagebam.com/12850/1c7603128490182.jpg[/URL] [url]http://thumbnails37.imagebam.com/12850/58762b128490200.jpg[/URL] [url]http://thumbnails35.imagebam.com/12850/b8f11f128490211.jpg[/URL]



Wich rally game is ? The last WRC ?


----------



## Animalpak (Apr 20, 2011)

Bulletstorm, love this game hope they make the sequel soon. 

Fascinating graphics unreal engine to the maximum and super fun.


----------



## Csokis (Apr 20, 2011)

Animalpak said:


> Wich rally game is ? The last WRC ?



No.  SEGA Rally Revo


----------



## DJRamses (Apr 23, 2011)

Hallo.. 

I hope it is allowed ? 



all games are downsampled

Crysis Warhead @ 4200x2300





HL2 Ep.2 Cinematic Mod 10.94 @ 2880x1800




HL2 Ep.2 Cinematic Mod 10.94 @ 3840x2160









Crysis 2 @ 3840x2160


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 25, 2011)

Easter time in WoW, got bunny ears today, so figured this was appropriate





And some Max Payne 2 fun





Beat Portal 1 for the first time the day before I got Portal 2, had to take this picture to prove it is not a lie(just got to take it by force!).





And heres a friendly Fallout NV NPC.


----------



## Shihab (Apr 25, 2011)

Again with the "the cake is a lie" reference. I gotta play Portal >_>


----------



## DJRamses (Apr 27, 2011)

Here a very nice shot of Alyx Vance from HL2 Ep 2( Fakefactory´s Cinematic Mod 10.94)
Downsampled 2880x1800


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Apr 27, 2011)

Ah, Fakefactory. I remember my first time playing with mods on Half-Life 2.


----------



## DJRamses (Apr 27, 2011)

Yes. Fake make a fantastic job threre. The mod Series of Version 10 are the best for me 
Some poses of Alyx are to hot and not for people under age 18  , i think 

Here a Pic of the first Version of Mod V.10


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 27, 2011)

I still hate that mod.


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 27, 2011)

BondExtreme said:


> That hot pursuit 2?



No, Hot Pursuit 2010. Hot Pursuit 2 is from 2002 (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hot_Pursuit_2) and I remember it looking far worse (of course, it's from 2002) than on the screenshot that guitarfreaknation posted.


----------



## Csokis (May 4, 2011)

*The First Templar*


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 4, 2011)

Csokis said:


> *The First Templar*
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/iUptT.jpg
> 
> ...



How is that game?


----------



## chris89 (May 20, 2011)

My Rebel Character.





Security Forces one.









WOOOTS

Chris


----------



## arnoo1 (May 20, 2011)

bug in assassins creed brotherhood


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 20, 2011)

chris89 said:


> http://screenshot.xfire.com/s/114164540-4.jpg
> My Rebel Character.
> 
> http://screenshot.xfire.com/s/114164557-4.jpg
> ...



Where did you get the fallout skins in Brink?


----------



## chris89 (May 20, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Where did you get the fallout skins in Brink?



You got them when you pre-ordered them from play.com in the UK. Believe are aviable elsewhere, but am not sure. Sorry.

Chris


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (May 24, 2011)

Dirt 3:


----------



## chris89 (May 26, 2011)

After gunning down my friend on Brink.

Chris


----------



## InnocentCriminal (May 26, 2011)

..'Ant'.. said:


> Dirt 3:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/QOERV.jpg
> 
> ...



Doesn't look as good as the official stills/videos released. Then again, what does?


----------



## LifeOnMars (May 26, 2011)

Here's a few from old & new titles -

I love the motion blur on this shot 
















The fashion police object to Jimmy's "Pink" suit 






That's better 






My favourite game at the moment, Portal 2. A nice step up in the GFX department from Valve.


----------



## Peter1986C (May 26, 2011)

I still like this screenshot from the Jeep ride in the beginning of Far Cry 2. BTW, the river isn't shown in the right angle for some reason (not following the horizon correctly).






I LOLed when noticing that the displays of these phones show Dutch text (_Plaats module)_ instead of something in Russian (or at least some random letters in Cyrillic to let it look like Russian).
BTW, that orange text is from the subs that I have enabled in the game options. Initially did I do that because of the fact that some of the (American?) voice actors give weird accents to their voices, making it hard to catch what they say (especially with lots of talking people around). Later did I decide keep the subtitles enabled because I put the spoken text on Russian and I therefore need them to understand what they say. I chose for Russian because it is Moscow after all, and because the voice acting seems to sound better (especially the voices in Artyom's visions, and the fact that the English voices are sometimes either way too American (e.g. those boys who speak to Artyom in certain scenes) or simply give me the feeling that "something may be fake" (resembling our stereotypical image of a Russian in our minds too much, maybe).


----------



## chris89 (Jun 3, 2011)

Some from the DNF Demo 





















Chris


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 10, 2011)

i am just playing some Duke Nukem Forever in window made atm ^^













"No, why do they always take the hot ones?" 


Some one wanna play with "Dukey"


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jun 11, 2011)

puma99dk|Some one wanna play with "Dukey" :roll:

[url said:
			
		

> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=42538&stc=1&d=1307744066[/url]



I don't care if the cake is a lie this time.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jun 11, 2011)

Crap graphics but quite a fun game in small doses -


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 11, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I don't care if the cake is a lie this time.



i am with u there


----------



## AsRock (Jun 13, 2011)

Notice there is no blood on the sword lol.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Jun 13, 2011)

AsRock said:


> Notice there is no blood on the sword lol.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110613/2011061100001.jpg



That's because he lunged the sword so fast, that the blood hasn't had time to drip down yet


----------



## arnoo1 (Jun 14, 2011)

lol i suck 3rd corner, with drift event
have not played in a month or so


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jun 14, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Crap graphics but quite a fun game in small doses -
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110610/DukeForever.exe_2011-06-11-02-59-59-601.jpg



Those graphics are pretty good to be honest.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jun 16, 2011)

Her tits look okay I think, but her face... :shadedshu


----------



## JRMBelgium (Jun 16, 2011)

It brings joy to my heart that this topic is still being used on a daily basis. I knew it was a good idea


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jun 16, 2011)

Chevalr1c said:


> Her tits look okay I think, but her face... :shadedshu



Her head is floating in mid air and she has square elbows.

Now the screenshot I saw of the Alien Queen looks great, but where is the consistency Duke?


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 16, 2011)

Duke Nukem Forever looks like Condemned which im pretty sure was a launch xbox 360 title.


----------



## Gabkicks (Jun 16, 2011)

do they at least jiggle? or are they static.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jun 16, 2011)

Gabkicks said:


> *do they at least jiggle?* or are they static.



 Question of the day


----------



## Funtoss (Jun 16, 2011)

Lol ;D






Mafia 2 Ending lol


----------



## Peter1986C (Jun 16, 2011)

Funtoss said:


> Lol ;D
> 
> http://i52.tinypic.com/1tq90k.jpg



Haha, funny.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 16, 2011)

Duke tabs though his porn on a computer


----------



## erocker (Jun 17, 2011)

Refrain from posting any kind of nudity.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Jun 17, 2011)

Other than the repetitive melee system, the game is turning out to be really enjoyable. Definitely something new. Very original and unique to say the least.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 17, 2011)

erocker said:


> Refrain from posting any kind of nudity.



than maybe i should have rated it atleast 18? 

but thx for the edit, i was tried ^^;


it looks good volkszorn88 that game "Alice: Madness Return" but still i doubt that i will play it maybe a little too adventure feeling for me x:


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jun 17, 2011)

I loved the first Alice Volkzorn88, have you played it and if so, how does it compare to the new one? Didn't even realise it was out yet.


----------



## Csokis (Jun 17, 2011)

*Air Conflicts: Secret Wars*


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jun 18, 2011)

I see people playing "Alice: Madness Returns". Which version do you think is worth it? I can get the 360 version for $40 through my job or should buy the PC one?


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Jun 18, 2011)

Definitely pc. No question about it.


----------



## johnspack (Jun 21, 2011)

dam,  they reduced too much, ill figure out hd snaps later....


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Jun 21, 2011)

Metro still impresses the heck out of me at full HD. Unbelievable game and can't wait for Last Light


----------



## Peter1986C (Jun 21, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> Metro still impresses the heck out of me at full HD. Unbelievable game and can't wait for Last Light



When you are in Д-6, you should definitely check the computer (screen and keyboard, that is) next to the door of the control room you enter with Miller before you will need to start those four engines. It gives you the ability to see the main hall through the lens of a camera that can be moved up, down and around. This should give some opportunities for some nice pics. Keep in mind though, that you can only do this in the beginning (once you have started the four engines and put the air cleaning system to work, IIRC). It is not possible to do this after your return from the events deeper within the base.

BTW, Last Light is on my Steam wishlist too!


----------



## arnoo1 (Jun 23, 2011)

endurance,
do i have to say more? xd


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 23, 2011)

Meh, I play starcraft 2 and have played well into an hour game.

Most games run 20-30 minutes and I'll play 3-4 a night


----------



## arnoo1 (Jun 23, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> Meh, I play starcraft 2 and have played well into an hour game.
> 
> Most  run 20-30 minutes and I'll play 3-4 a night



this was just one race, and there are a few, same lap over and over again xd, it's hurts xd


----------



## burtram (Jun 24, 2011)

I turned 40 chips into over 21,000 on one slot machine. I dont remember if you can get banned from the atomic wrangler, but I have a mod that lets you not get banned from the casinos.


----------



## johnspack (Jun 29, 2011)

Oddly enough,  some FEAR3 gore....  before and after a lot of bullets....


----------



## arnoo1 (Jul 3, 2011)

crysis 2 and my driver crashed @ the same time this is the result xd

click link
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7d6ed8c4xE&feature=player_embedded


----------



## burtram (Jul 8, 2011)

So I got my hands on the most recent Midnight Club game (Midnight Club: Los Angeles) on the PS3, it's been a lot of fun, doing stupid things, and creating this hilarious vehicle. I was a big fan of Midnight Clud 2, on the PS2, and this one is just as fun. It also feels weird driving around in a video game doing stupid things, in a place I am personally familiar with, haha.

pics taken with my phone, of my tv:


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jul 9, 2011)

After winning the "Valve Complete Pack" in a competition run by Kreij, I've been playing through Portal 2 and I'm pretty impressed with some of the new lighting/graphics.

I've found it really enjoyable so far and I'm looking forward to playing through some online co-op when I'm done with the single player.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 10, 2011)

arnoo1 said:


> endurance,
> do i have to say more? xd
> 
> http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/7941/longa.jpg



If that is 45 minutes, then that is nothing special. I completed all the Gran Turismo Endurance challenges for 2, 3 and 4. Excluding the rounds when I have B-specs man to help, that still leaves several 4+ hour races I did in one sitting.

Now if that is 45 hours....then you got robbed.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 10, 2011)

i did the 24hr Le Manns race straight through stop to finish in one of the Gran Turismo games, but it was years ago now


----------



## HammerON (Jul 10, 2011)

Gotcha!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 10, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> i did the 24hr Le Manns race straight through stop to finish in one of the Gran Turismo games, but it was years ago now



I did like 14 hours of that race. Then I had to let B-spec man finish it cause it was driving me up a wall. No pun intended.

One race should not span 2 days of play.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 10, 2011)

yea but i never paused i litterally sat there for 24hrs playing the game lol i was a kid i didnt give a shit give me soda candy junk food i can go 3 entire days straight of gaming before passing out like an addict out of juice.


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 10, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> give me soda candy junk food i can go 3 entire days straight of gaming before passing out like an addict out of juice.



that is realy not normal man, thats quite scary actually....


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 10, 2011)

Think you guys are confusing Forza with GT, there was never a B-Spec driver in Gt or a 24 hour race that I know of. I beat GT1,2,3(this one I beat with all golds on everything, and beat it 5 times total like that). Though I never did play 4 since I played 3 so much. So maybe it was in 4, but Crazy wouldn't have been a kid then  One night when Marineborn was over at my place, apparently me and him were being too loud and my dad flipped the power off to my room when I was on lap 99/100 on a endurance race at 4am, then flipped it back on, I was so pissed I fired it back up and did that race again.


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 14, 2011)

The pictures on minecraft are of our 1:1 scale of a nimitz class carrier. Only two people have been working on it.


----------



## arnoo1 (Jul 14, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> If that is 45 minutes, then that is nothing special. I completed all the Gran Turismo Endurance challenges for 2, 3 and 4. Excluding the rounds when I have B-specs man to help, that still leaves several 4+ hour races I did in one sitting.
> 
> Now if that is 45 hours....then you got robbed.



just 45 min, mostly i do races of 10 min mot 45 min straigh that hurts, constantly focus it hurts xd


----------



## Drone (Jul 15, 2011)

probably nobody gives a shit but anyway ...


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jul 15, 2011)

It's Doom dude, any PC gamer worth their salt would give a shit. Nice screenie from a classic game


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 15, 2011)

DrPepper said:


> The pictures on minecraft are of our 1:1 scale of a nimitz class carrier. Only two people have been working on it.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110714/Capture009.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110714/Capture008.jpg
> ...



what games?


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 16, 2011)

odameyer said:


> Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MhHb62Gpe0



Funny how calm & cool the passengers remain. So much unlike IRL that it's pretty funny.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 16, 2011)

odameyer said:


> Calm as Hindu cows...



trust me, they are not calm.

always swinging their tails or chewing their kinda chewing gum :/


----------



## phill (Jul 19, 2011)

Would it be ok if I uploaded a few eyefinity screenies?


----------



## Kursah (Jul 19, 2011)

phill said:


> Would it be ok if I uploaded a few eyefinity screenies?



The 56k-ers were warned in the title! Show us whatcha got! I do recommend Techpowerup.org for image uploading.


----------



## phill (Jul 19, 2011)

I have a few on ImageShack   I'll try and link some across


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jul 19, 2011)

phill said:


> I have a few on ImageShack   I'll try and link some across



Also Phill, take the time to fill in your system specs in the user control panel. Just so we can see what's powering your eyefinity setup. We all look at the system specs for everyone else....it's technological curiosity and in some cases, jealousy


----------



## phill (Jul 19, 2011)

Here's a few from Dirt 2 on a single screen...  2560 1600 Ultra settings:


----------



## phill (Jul 19, 2011)

Here's a few more from Dirt 2...


----------



## phill (Jul 19, 2011)

Well here's a few from some old school games.....


----------



## phill (Jul 19, 2011)

Finally, some Left for Dead 2


----------



## phill (Jul 19, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Also Phill, take the time to fill in your system specs in the user control panel. Just so we can see what's powering your eyefinity setup. We all look at the system specs for everyone else....it's technological curiosity and in some cases, jealousy



Well nothing special to be honest.. both are much of a muchness 

Basic specs for both are:

EVGA Classified 759 and 762
Intel i7 920 D0 @ 4.2Ghz (minimum) for both
6Gb G Skill Trident 2000Mhz @ cas 9-9-9-24 @ 1.65v and 6Gb G Skill Patriot 2133Mhz @ Cas 9-9-9-24 @ 1.65v
Adaptec 5405 and Adaptec 5805
2 x Hitachi SAS 73Gb 15k drives (raid 0), 2 x WD VelciRaptors 150Gb, 1.5Tb F3 Samsung SATA data backup drive and 8 x Seagate Cheetahs SAS 15k.5 74Gb 15k drives (2 raid 0) with another 1.5Tb F3 Samsung SATA backup drive..
DVD-RW in both
Fan controller
3 water cooling loops (one for CPU, GPU's and motherboard) All the same, 2 x 120.4 Thermochill PA rads (CPU and GPU loops) with 18W pump and XSPC res top with 4 Scythe Kraze 3000 fan on each and a Black Ice 120.3 triple rad (motherboard) with same 18W pump and XSPC res top with 3 Yate Loon 88CFM fans on
Corsair AX1200W PSU to power everything
2 custom Danger Den Tower 21's for them to sit in 

I used to have 2 5970's that I ran with one in each (well I dont think they ever made it in each rig!!) but they are sold and I'm now waiting on a pair of EVGA 3Gb 580 GTX's to come through the door..  I'm chasing the supplier up for those today to find out where they are as I might get some from Germany instead as they have stock   I currently have no graphics cards for them spare at the moment... 

The builds have taken me 2 years to get to this point, so I'd just like to get them finished if I can now


----------



## burtram (Jul 19, 2011)

phill said:


> Well here's a few from some old school games.....
> 
> http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/9308/revolt2011060816283574.jpg
> 
> ...



Good 'ol Re-Volt. Was so much fun on the N64, the PS1 version sucked compared to the N64 and Dreacmast versions, it lagged a lot in levels with tunnels, and especially in custom made levels. I wish they made a new one today, or revamped the old one and re-release it on the consoles.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 19, 2011)

burtram said:


> Good 'ol Re-Volt. Was so much fun on the N64, the PS1 version sucked compared to the N64 and Dreacmast versions, it lagged a lot in levels with tunnels, and especially in custom made levels. I wish they made a new one today, or revamped the old one and re-release it on the consoles.



The PC version was always the best!


----------



## phill (Jul 19, 2011)

burtram said:


> Good 'ol Re-Volt. Was so much fun on the N64, the PS1 version sucked compared to the N64 and Dreacmast versions, it lagged a lot in levels with tunnels, and especially in custom made levels. I wish they made a new one today, or revamped the old one and re-release it on the consoles.



I still have the game installed on Windows 98 and I do enjoy it!!  I dont think I ever completed it but I'll have to just try harder I think!!   I'll see if I can get Windows 98 to play ball again and game on through it   Its a little hard to take screen shots in Windows 98, you have to press the key everytime you want a screen shot!!  Its a bit hard when your crap at driving those things!! :lol:


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 20, 2011)

phill said:


> Here's a few more from Dirt 2...
> 
> http://img534.imageshack.us/img534/5618/dirt2game20110211182745.jpg
> 
> ...





phill said:


> Finally, some Left for Dead 2
> 
> http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/691/left4dead22011010313435.jpg
> 
> ...



OMG if I click on a "This image has been resized" bar it becomes extremely clear how big the difference is between my trusty 17" and your Tri-monitor setup. I need to hit contrl - five times to get a somewhat practical view on the picture. Indeed I could have kept the automatically resized picture but if one wishes to see some details...

Beside the 56k warning we might need a 1280x1024 warning from now on


----------



## phill (Jul 20, 2011)

*I did ask first!!*

This is why I wanted to make sure it was ok to do 

I can resize a bit more if people would like   I dont mind, I'm easy going


----------



## thee neonlightning (Jul 20, 2011)

Its been a while since i last posted anything but i thought you guys might be interested in my project , Dr pepper posted some images earlier ! Here is another for you guys. Also , a video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUOzPDr0-Kc 






It has got a long way until it is done ...Most of the build has been documented through screen captures , step by step  A slooooow progress!


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 20, 2011)

phill said:


> This is why I wanted to make sure it was ok to do
> 
> I can resize a bit more if people would like   I dont mind, I'm easy going



Of course it's okay. The point is though that a lot of people won't get a decent view on them, so it is a decent way to show the phenomenon in general ("this is what it looks like") so probably folks will just quickly peek at them without putting the pics on their original size. So if you want to have people take a _good_ look, you might want to consider resizing them to e.g. 5760x1080 so that at least in height it will fit in most cases with little to no further zooming (some horizontal scrolling should be fine for these panorama pics  )


----------



## Drone (Jul 22, 2011)

I feel sexy today.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 22, 2011)

Drone said:


> I feel sexy today.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110722/quake00.jpg



You start a server and Ill DL this bitch now.


----------



## Drone (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm a singleplayer whore. How to start a server?


----------



## phill (Jul 22, 2011)

Chevalr1c said:


> Of course it's okay. The point is though that a lot of people won't get a decent view on them, so it is a decent way to show the phenomenon in general ("this is what it looks like") so probably folks will just quickly peek at them without putting the pics on their original size. So if you want to have people take a _good_ look, you might want to consider resizing them to e.g. 5760x1080 so that at least in height it will fit in most cases with little to no further zooming (some horizontal scrolling should be fine for these panorama pics  )



I will do boss   I hope that people will actually ask for a few screen shots of a few games, because I'm always willing to try out new games!!  I simply dont have enough and want more games!! 



Drone said:


> I feel sexy today.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110722/quake00.jpg



I so loved that game   Running the timedemo was an amazing feat   I remember running that on my Amiga!!  
Will that work in Windows 7 or would I have to game it on XP or something earlier??


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 22, 2011)

phill said:


> I will do boss



Well it's not mandatory, of course. Though it could make things more practical


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 22, 2011)

Anyone care for some chop suey?


----------



## phill (Jul 23, 2011)

Chevalr1c said:


> Well it's not mandatory, of course. Though it could make things more practical



If it gets more people interested then its a job worth doing!!   I will do 

Oh for single screen shots, what res is best?  Same 1080 size?


----------



## phill (Jul 23, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Anyone care for some chop suey?



As long as you dont put any veg with it, yeah


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 23, 2011)

phill said:


> Oh for single screen shots, what res is best?  Same 1080 size?



If your monitor is 1080p, I suppose so. If it is is 19something x 1200 (16:10 ratio HD equivalent) than the native res should be okay too.


----------



## phill (Jul 23, 2011)

Chevalr1c said:


> If your monitor is 1080p, I suppose so. If it is is 19something x 1200 (16:10 ratio HD equivalent) than the native res should be okay too.



I've only got 30" screen here so 1600P is native for me!! :lol:

I'll size them down to 1080P no problem   If people would like to see the full res then I can send them something in an email or something   I dont want to take up peoples bandwidth


----------



## MRCL (Jul 23, 2011)

I've been playing a lot of Just Cause 2 lately. its just such a gorgeous game, especially with all the settings on the highest option  All screenshots made with steam.

Hanging from an antenna on top of a skyscraper





Standing on said antenna, overlooking the bay city





And jumping off the antenna 





I love the parachute





Different antenna, at night time









Drivin, creatin Chaos





Nice weather effects





Reenacting Top Gun, only with a nicked passenger jet





The view from aboe is mindblowingly gorgeous





Hey there, people of the _flying zepplin night club_!





Like my stunt?





One can also have fun being actually inside the jet













Don't get me started on the water. I have yet to see better computerized water.





But also the environment - beautiful





Another night view of the bay area, this time with a gunship





The level of detail is amazing.





Note to self: When escaping with a Learjet, first take down the gunship with the chaingun.









Again, the water is staggering.





Oh yeah and there's the grappling hook. Having evil fun with innocent hotel guests.





Well you shouldn't have fidgeted around that much.





Executions on the reoad side?





Not on my shift!





Reenforcements eh? Well...





Better make a run for it. Note the excellent shape my getaway car is in.





TEH WATERZ!!!





...note to self: Don't fly too low above water.





This game even has multiple oil rigs. That are destroyable 





Not a circus show, bein chased by two helicopters.









The black market guy is nice, hes flying me to places for free.









Here's how to take down a helicopter:





































And here's the explosion of a gas tank.





















I hope you enjyoed my little tour through Just Cause 2. I know its from 2010, but really is such a beautiful and fun game, it deserves attention.


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 23, 2011)

MRCL said:


> I hope you enjyoed my little tour through Just Cause 2. I know its from 2010, but really is such a beautiful and fun game, it deserves attention.


Thank you for the tour. I want to get my hands on it, but I haven't had time to play intensively any games so far. That's about to change, though.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 23, 2011)

MRCL said:


> I've been playing a lot of Just Cause 2 lately. its just such a gorgeous game, especially with all the settings on the highest option  All screenshots made with steam.
> 
> Hanging from an antenna on top of a skyscraper
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110723/2011-07-16_00003.jpg
> ...




Ahh dammit you just started making me want play that again lol.  I hope they spend more time with the missions making them more complex and different next time around.

Is a a pretty game for sure and better what you see there as steam nerfs screenshots.


----------



## phill (Jul 23, 2011)

That looks simply amazing   Thank you for the screen shots


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 23, 2011)

Wow! That is pure sex. I can't describe it.

@phill

Fried baked flame broiled or grilled?


----------



## phill (Jul 23, 2011)

I dont personally think you would ever go far wrong with flame grilled my man 

Just as a thought, JrRacinFan, do you own Dirt 3????


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 23, 2011)

phill said:


> I dont personally think you would ever go far wrong with flame grilled my man
> 
> Just as a thought, JrRacinFan, do you own Dirt 3????



Actually, I just quit playing about a week ago and gave the dvd to my cousin. Grilled, we got similar taste


----------



## phill (Jul 23, 2011)

I'd offer to bring the sausages and meat for the BBQ to go with and some of the 'salad' I eat   Would be a good day for sure   Bit of gaming in there as well??

Oh what did you think of Dirt 3?  I've been enjoying Dirt 2 but I'm just a bit sad to have had a 5970 to be using a single 8800GT at the moment in the rig but I'm hoping it'll still play ok    I wanna get it finished!!


----------



## Drone (Jul 23, 2011)

phill said:


> Will that work in Windows 7 or would I have to game it on XP or something earlier??



I'd say more; it even works under Windows Server 2008 R2 64 bit lol! Really.


----------



## phill (Jul 23, 2011)

I just remember that game and I think I'm gonna have to see if there's some updates to get it to run under 7 or even XP   I have both running here


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jul 24, 2011)

Someone better fix the roof...





Ah my baby, she's so cute, isn't she? 





Doing what she does best!





WOAH, a bit close to the...urm private area?





Lul, she's having sex with a bucket.




Ah, she's all done 




Naughty, naughty.....





Talk about a death stare...




More of his friends 





My rofl copters that help me go swoi swoi swoi.




Model material...





Ooops, her head fell off 






So cute 






I absolve you of your sins...?






Nawww, happy family 






OMGD THEY DIEDED ;(






Hall of The Future..spooky




Such a happy couple..




Wow, one of them didn't take the breakup too well... :/





Water




Yes, I killed that bitch!




My new friend, he looks abit gay imo....I better watch myself when I'm asleep....




Cool people only...




Don't you get the message yet? I said COOL PEOPLE ONLEEEEEH




OMFG, COOL PEOPLE ONLY BIATCH, DON'T YOU GET IT!




Glad you understood..


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 24, 2011)

phill said:


> I'd offer to bring the sausages and meat for the BBQ to go with and some of the 'salad' I eat   Would be a good day for sure   Bit of gaming in there as well??
> 
> Oh what did you think of Dirt 3?  I've been enjoying Dirt 2 but I'm just a bit sad to have had a 5970 to be using a single 8800GT at the moment in the rig but I'm hoping it'll still play ok    I wanna get it finished!!



Heh... 

Dirt 3>>Dirt 2, both visually and optimization wise. Might be able to max out the game @ 1440x900/1280x1024 or 1600x900 (without AA). 3 runs alot smoother than 2 also.


----------



## phill (Jul 24, 2011)

I was able to run it with the 5970 at Ultra settings even at 2560 x 1600 which looked amazing.  I did love playing the game, was getting harder at the point I sold my card too!! :lol:  I think it was averaging around the 70 to 80FPS mark at those settings 

I cant wait to get hold of Dirt 3 then   Looks like I'll have to start saving some pennies to buy some more new games that I wont get around to gaming on for a while!! :lol:


----------



## Drone (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## zsolt_93 (Jul 25, 2011)

Not bad for an open-source free game: Rigs of Rods


----------



## phill (Jul 25, 2011)

That looks great   Where could I find that to have a look at please?


----------



## zsolt_93 (Jul 25, 2011)

The game? http://www.rigsofrods.com


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 25, 2011)

zsolt_93 said:


> The game? http://www.rigsofrods.com



Looks like it's come along way since the 2010 video on their site. Might give that a whurl. 

Cheers!


----------



## phill (Jul 25, 2011)

zsolt_93 said:


> The game? http://www.rigsofrods.com



Thank you   Thats the one


----------



## zsolt_93 (Jul 25, 2011)

It might be able to run at max settings on a computer like yours because it's very cpu dependant and can use only two cores properly but an i7 is much better at this than what i have. There are some nice features in the game like differentials which can be opened/locked and some vehicles have accurate damage models. The last version seems to have some problems though with lights and also some fps drops which weren't present in the 0.38.43 version. You might be able to find that somewhere instead of .44.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 26, 2011)

*Mafia 2 - The Betrayal of Jimmy DLC*

i just finished "The Betrayal of Jimmy" again, i was a bit bored so i finished again ^^;


----------



## phill (Jul 26, 2011)

zsolt_93 said:


> It might be able to run at max settings on a computer like yours because it's very cpu dependant and can use only two cores properly but an i7 is much better at this than what i have. There are some nice features in the game like differentials which can be opened/locked and some vehicles have accurate damage models. The last version seems to have some problems though with lights and also some fps drops which weren't present in the 0.38.43 version. You might be able to find that somewhere instead of .44.



I've downloaded it (somewhere, cant remember where it is now!!) but I'll try and let you know  



puma99dk| said:


> i just finished "The Betrayal of Jimmy" again, i was a bit bored so i finished again ^^;



I thought that was Mafia 2 for a second!!

Those screen shots look great


----------



## phill (Jul 26, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Heh...
> 
> Dirt 3>>Dirt 2, both visually and optimization wise. Might be able to max out the game @ 1440x900/1280x1024 or 1600x900 (without AA). 3 runs alot smoother than 2 also.



I got Dirt 2 installed last night, stock clocks on my 8800GT but I'm gaming at 1920 x 1200 with 2 x MSAA and on the highest settings and I averaged about 45FPS with the in game benchmark   I thought that wasnt too bad  

I'm off to game on Battlefield 1942 now


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 26, 2011)

phill said:


> I thought that was Mafia 2 for a second!!
> 
> Those screen shots look great



it is Mafia 2 but a DLC aka. Extra


----------



## phill (Jul 26, 2011)

Nice !!  I havent even gotten through the standard bit yet!! :lol:


----------



## phill (Jul 26, 2011)

Here's a few from a game I've never played....  I'm really getting into it


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 28, 2011)

One of the best Battlefield games Ever!


----------



## phill (Jul 28, 2011)

Well I had a much better screen shot than those 






Not been long since I've played this game either!!  I only started it a few days ago!!


----------



## mab1376 (Jul 29, 2011)

Makes me wanna bust out the old Desert Combat.


----------



## phill (Jul 29, 2011)

I've still got the two add on's to go through and Battlefield 2 and then I have just managed to buy Battlefield 2142 and the add on pack for that and then Bad Company 2...  I'm gonna be a busy boy playing games!! :lol:

I did enjoy it   I thought the ending could have been a bit better rather than just that screen...  Meh, completed it anyways


----------



## chris89 (Aug 3, 2011)

After seeing Iron Maiden live again on sunday (31st july) and after the song When The Wild Wind Blows, made me want to play fallout 3 again.






Including mods:

DarNified
FOOK
WMK
Unoffical F3 patch but Broken Steal one disabled as screws up followers
NMC High texture pack + Medium Bump maps
Project Beauty HD

Chris


----------



## Peter1986C (Aug 4, 2011)

Looks amazing dude.


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## phill (Aug 7, 2011)

Here's a few of Dirt 2 


























I cant seem to get them to size properly and I dont think Image Shack likes anything over 1.5Mb in size, so I hope these are ok


----------



## phill (Aug 7, 2011)

A few more of Dirt 2:


----------



## phill (Aug 7, 2011)

More Dirt 2:


----------



## chris89 (Aug 7, 2011)

Thank you for the postive comments on the Fallout screen  Will get some more later when i get back on it.

Those Dirt 2 screens are ace 

Chris


----------



## phill (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm just trying to go through the races on Dirt 2 now..  I'm getting there, Level 16 I think   I have no idea how many there are, but I dont mind   I enjoy the game 

Those screen shots I made 50% smaller because of the sheer size of them   I took a few more screen shots than I thought and somehow managed just over 1200 and at 35Mb a shot, it totalled nearly 42Gb!!  After a quick conversion to JPG it was down to 7.2Gb   Bit better 

I'm just installing a few new games I've had for a while and that I haven't yet played, so I'm really looking forward to it, even more so with these 580's!!


----------



## chris89 (Aug 7, 2011)

Great to hear that and look forward to see some more.

Also off topic see your from Bridgwater i was quite local then to you and knew the place alright


----------



## phill (Aug 7, 2011)

I've got to learn how to re-size them so they look a little better when they go up online, but I'm getting there 

I've lived in Bridgwater for coming up 2 years now..  Managed to move down here to my sisters for 16/17 months whilst I was working and trying to find a house (which I did just over a year ago and managed to buy it) and took me 6 months to get it ready before I could move in.  Made a few changes in it 
I moved here from Wolverhampton as I was with a ex girl friend up there for a year and it didn't work out so as my sister had a little baby, I decided to move back down to her.  Shortly after I moved in, I learnt she was pregnant again!  I tried to move out as quickly as I could but between the house and a few mistakes with a now ex girl friend on the way, I'm in a much better place  

I hope I can sort a few things out along the way, but it seems to be going ok with me here for the moment  

I've just noticed your from the West Mids as well!  Whereabouts??


----------



## chris89 (Aug 7, 2011)

That is very fair. My grandparents lived in Bridgwater and i was born in the Ex US Army Hospital at Taunton. Im orginally from Castle Cary area in somerset but in Bridgnorth now in the West Mid's and been so since mid 2004


----------



## phill (Aug 7, 2011)

Whereabouts do you live in the West Midlands?  

I was very happy that I had moved here on the Friday evening, chilled out a bit over the weekend hurting as you do but then Monday going into an agency, signing on and handing in my application form and getting a phone call two hours later saying could you come in for an interview for an induction and then an interview afterwards at a place down the road..
Went in had the interview and then around 2:30pm had a call to say start Wednesday!  After a week I was there I was doing nearly 80 hours some weeks and until I got taken on by the company after going up against 27 people that applied for the position I was going for, I'm doing less hours now and loving it!!   I just hope I can get rid of a few bills and start going on my holidays I'm planning for


----------



## chris89 (Aug 8, 2011)

In readyness for RO2 i'm playing RO: Ostfront Had a stabby spree with the Bayo' on the end of an SVT 40







Chris


----------



## Animalpak (Aug 9, 2011)

ops blade uhmmmm...


----------



## phill (Aug 10, 2011)

Bloody


----------



## chris89 (Aug 10, 2011)

Two more F3 screens

Just keeps on crashing what is bloomin' annoying 





Megatown at night 





Oooh look an Mp40 

Chris


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 11, 2011)

Chris, to fix the CTDs and locks up in Fallout 3, I had to uninstall my sound card software and manually install the drivers via Device Manager. Check out this thread btw.


----------



## chris89 (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you i shall try that later when im on my desktop. Strange before i did update my computer and still using Win 7 64bit ran perfectly but then was a dual core chip.

Shall update if it works or not.

But on comparison side i never suffered one problem with New Vegas when it was released just a problem with the E-DE quest which ihad to start via the console.

Seems to be running better now only one crash in the time i was playing it.










Chris


----------



## Animalpak (Aug 11, 2011)

Ohh nice azz


----------



## chris89 (Aug 17, 2011)

Threw a grenade at the Roach King, it landed near the car, he went up in a mushroom cloud.

Also since pre-purchased RO2 Deluxe edition (£23.99 since own the first one)
Some screens showing the hats in tf2 & one of the KF skins.





KF Skin (Russian)





Solider Hat





Heavy Hat

Not to fussed about the latter since rarely play it. But beta play soon  also don't care much for the day 1 unlocks just the Bayo's you get if your an RO owner.

Chris


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 18, 2011)

Eye rape, but funny.


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 18, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/542902879560812710/3F4548B3CD7B81166E8B98D9780C368519DE57D4/
> 
> Eye rape, but funny.



srsly what kinda of Fallout mod is that? xD


----------



## Phxprovost (Aug 18, 2011)

E.Y.E: Divine Cybermancy....will post more once i figure out what the hell is going on


----------



## xBruce88x (Aug 18, 2011)

i need to upload some pics of Half Life 2 with the updated graphics from EP2, but i just beat it 20min ago (again... ) time to load some save spots lol

a quick one...






edit: another...






the bricks and staircase seem better... and of course the smoke and fire in the back






and better shadows...






there's something shady about this couch...





yep... very strange...






death by hanging... from a glowing metal rod (can't really see that part on him tho)






and finally, a random shot from Borderlands


----------



## hellrazor (Aug 18, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/542902879560812710/3F4548B3CD7B81166E8B98D9780C368519DE57D4/
> 
> Eye rape, but funny.



It's more realistic than ever before!


----------



## chris89 (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Aug 19, 2011)

Sex.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 19, 2011)

1nf3rn0x said:


> Sex.



Looks more like a custom Crysis map to me.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 19, 2011)

puma99dk| said:


> srsly what kinda of Fallout mod is that? xD



That is not a mod of any kind.


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 19, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> That is not a mod of any kind.



so u found it in FONV?


if so i just fail, i have explored that much of NV myself more in FO3 with my Shojo's than NV xD


----------



## I see SPY! (Aug 19, 2011)

1nf3rn0x said:


> Sex.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110819/Editor 2011-08-20 01-25-32-43.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110819/Editor 2011-08-20 01-23-16-63.jpg
> ...



What kind of mods are you using, if any?
I tried a couple and either with or withour them game always looks like crap (well, considering how beautiful it usually looks).


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 19, 2011)

puma99dk| said:


> so u found it in FONV?
> 
> 
> if so i just fail, i have explored that much of NV myself more in FO3 with my Shojo's than NV xD



Its in the picture where that is. I was in the Gomorrah casino & whore house. And like any good business, they cater to all customers. Even the completely mentally disturbed ones.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Aug 20, 2011)

That is all.


----------



## Derek12 (Aug 20, 2011)

Need for Speed Most Wanted

Six years ago and now and still I think IMO that it has very good graphics :d



Note, the quality was maxed up to take the SS, in normal gameplay I put it on 640x480 at low aquality because of the framerrate


----------



## LifeOnMars (Aug 20, 2011)

Quite honestly, it's more than had it's day graphics wise but there is still some good gameplay there. Cheers for the screenies


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Aug 21, 2011)

Why I love ce2?


----------



## Derek12 (Aug 21, 2011)

War Rock


----------



## yami2ki (Aug 23, 2011)

Well... I haven't posted in a very long time... so I'll let you know I"m alive with some screenshots! 


Fallout New Vegas:






(From Old World Blues DLC)





(Area 51 Mod on FNV Nexus)



Dragon Age 2







=)


----------



## Animalpak (Aug 23, 2011)

yami2ki very nice dragon age quick shot


----------



## Animalpak (Aug 25, 2011)

new vegas old world blues






































*Who remember this place ?? Hehe *


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Aug 25, 2011)

If this isn't graphically impressive, I don't know what is. 

















Psyco kickin' back ^^


----------



## SK-1 (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 25, 2011)

SK-1 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110825/Capture1320.jpg



He looks like a troll from Elder Scrolls Oblivion


----------



## SK-1 (Aug 25, 2011)

I wish I could have a vid of what happened. He was flying down the creek on a one of the little jet ski boats...I then fired an RPG (leading a little of course), blew up his jet-ski and his forward momentum lodged his head in the bridge lol...After taking a couple of screen-shots, I turned around to battle some more and noticed 3 other guys looking at the impaled victim lol..One was on the other team! Just one of those battlefield moments...


----------



## chris89 (Aug 26, 2011)

Animalpak said:


> new vegas old world blues
> 
> *Who remember this place ?? Hehe *



Nice  just love changing the background music for that part of FO3.

I will be getting the DLC when the last one which is Lonesome Road? is out also will be two small dlc some weapons pack including some classic ones from FO & FO2 and a pre-order dlc pack.

Chris


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 26, 2011)

I hit that!


----------



## hellrazor (Aug 27, 2011)

With a 10mm?

Anywho:


I see you!





Oh what I would give to be able to ride one of these in the game.





I tried knocking her off the bridge, but it didn't work.


----------



## arnoo1 (Aug 28, 2011)

need for speed world, just a online remake of previous game


----------



## _JP_ (Aug 28, 2011)

How bad is it?


----------



## hellrazor (Aug 30, 2011)

It's absolutely horrible, nothing but begging for micro-transactions.

I gave that bitch a dart in the eye, bitches love darts in the eye.


----------



## Peter1986C (Aug 31, 2011)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Shadow of Chernobyl, using the Complete 2009 mod
















Metro 2033 (Direct3D 10, high settings)





























You can view more at http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198007098659/screenshots/



______________________________________________________________________


----------



## chris89 (Aug 31, 2011)

Some screens from RO2 beta. All on High settings, will try on max later.





My First Kill





First MG34 Kill





Just Waiting





A Crashed JU-87 Stuka





Another Kill





Testing out Blindfire

Chris


----------



## Peter1986C (Aug 31, 2011)

chris89 said:


> Some screens from RO2 beta. All on High settings, will try on max later.
> 
> http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/542904147763113381/9A960CB4316CE53F4EDC8B454E4F83FCEB36163F/
> Testing out Blindfire
> ...



That is something I miss in the fps games that I play: shooting around corners without having to show my face and without being a very, very easy target.
What is the exact title of the game, btw? That is not clear to me, you see.


----------



## chris89 (Aug 31, 2011)

The full title is: Red Orchestra 2: Heroes of Stalingrad

Steam Store page: http://store.steampowered.com/app/35450/

Direct link to my community page/ screenshot page for some more: http://steamcommunity.com/id/chris89/screenshots/

So far only 3 maps are on the beta and only relaxed realism, but the game is less then 2 weeks now from release.

Chris


----------



## arnoo1 (Sep 2, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> How bad is it?



nfs world? really bad, the game sucks, they say it's a free game but you must pay for almost every thing, it looks oke though but you can better play nfs most wanted if you like fake racing haha


----------



## chris89 (Sep 3, 2011)

Waiting next to the tank for someone to pop their head up. The Commander did and i got him. A fellow member from a il2 server i fly on got the driver a few times as he un-buttoned.


----------



## ViperXTR (Sep 3, 2011)

GTA4 with icenhancer mod

"moving" screenshot 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KAsosxEjfmU


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 3, 2011)

.. and the sticks have a little more play to go xD


----------



## Animalpak (Sep 3, 2011)

DOTTAR HAUSSS









MY BRAIN


----------



## Shihab (Sep 4, 2011)

*Sumbody stole ma ride !*


----------



## ViperXTR (Sep 4, 2011)

moar GTA4 >_>

Video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDtMICiGnsM

screenies:


----------



## chris89 (Sep 4, 2011)

I really have to try that mod for GTA IV as it looks brillant.

Well some more Red Orchestra 2 screens.





















Chris


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 4, 2011)

screens look pretty good for GTAIV ViperXTR maybe i should try it out, next time i wanna game GTAIV ^^


----------



## arnoo1 (Sep 4, 2011)

physx fail in shift 2
i though it was funny to share

BEFORE





halfway




and if i continue the race




wtf?

EDIT
damn i forgot to set fanspeed to auto, i wanted to have some quiet computing xd it was there 96c celsius damn, never saw that high temp xd


----------



## chris89 (Sep 5, 2011)

Even more screens from Red Orchestra 2

Before and after screens of my friend










Some Sniping 






Some bodies






Chris


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 6, 2011)

Love at first sight?





Isn't she sexy?





And creepy as hell!


----------



## AsRock (Sep 7, 2011)

arnoo1 said:


> physx fail in shift 2
> i though it was funny to share
> 
> BEFORE
> ...



Shame you cannot put the computer in the front of the car lol.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Sep 8, 2011)

Loving Dead Island ^^


----------



## Drone (Sep 8, 2011)

Never had idea why this was so underrated. Whatever I don't give a shit. I just got a mindgasm! Awesome game!


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Sep 9, 2011)

http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/540652982237692001/FA7A82C3284A911E99A6EEF39505BD2089D61D98/[img]
[img]http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/540652982237698616/6E5827B03779BEF78BA7238A7FDD27A8CFB6E062/


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 9, 2011)

So the first time you get a gun, you point it at a nun.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Sep 10, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> So the first time you get a gun, you point it at a nun.



Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Drone (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm glad I have this game, it's totally awesome. As cool as Will Rock or Xenus. So sad they don't make games like that anymore.


----------



## Shihab (Sep 10, 2011)

Drone said:


> I'm glad I have this game, it's totally awesome. As cool as Will Rock or Xenus. So sad they don't make games like that anymore.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110910/PSTL2.jpg



Postal 2 ! 
Cat silencer FTW 
They are making them mate. Postal 3 is due to be released by Christmas/Early 2012. It's time to fill the gas can once again


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 10, 2011)

Drone said:


> I'm glad I have this game, it's totally awesome. As cool as Will Rock or Xenus. So sad they don't make games like that anymore.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110910/PSTL2.jpg



I am honestly not sure what you are talking about. What are you playing in this screenshot?


----------



## Shihab (Sep 10, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I am honestly not sure what you are talking about. What are you playing in this screenshot?



Running with Scissors' Postal 2


----------



## ViperXTR (Sep 10, 2011)

Some "moving screenshot" hope you folks wont mind >_>

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvqEV1Lv-EE


----------



## LifeOnMars (Sep 14, 2011)

Fifa 12 demo was released yesterday. I have been playing it nonstop. If you love football like me, we are in for a real treat this year!!


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 14, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Fifa 12 demo was released yesterday. I have been playing it nonstop. If you love football like me, we are in for a real treat this year!!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110913/fifa 2011-09-14 00-48-56-67.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110913/fifa 2011-09-14 00-55-39-77.jpg



Did they stop using older shitty engines on the PC version i know 11 had the FIFA 10 engine and before that im sure it was a PS2 port to PC.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 14, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Did they stop using older shitty engines on the PC version i know 11 had the FIFA 10 engine and before that im sure it was a PS2 port to PC.



FIFA 12 is the human movement system Battlefield 3 borrowed, so you should hope it doesn't suck.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Sep 14, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Did they stop using older shitty engines on the PC version i know 11 had the FIFA 10 engine and before that im sure it was a PS2 port to PC.



It's an exact copy of the 360 version this year, albeit with better graphics and better framerate. It's amazing


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 14, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> It's an exact copy of the 360 version this year, albeit with better graphics and better framerate. It's amazing



I will hold you to your word on that but i cant really tell a difference between this version and the 360 one. FIFA 11 to me everyone looked plasticine especially Rooney lol FIFA 12 looks better already from those shots.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Sep 14, 2011)

Personally I think the graphics could be pushed more but the gameplay this year has been nailed!!!

BTW, if you try the demo and have any issues with framerate there's a couple of easy fixes for ATI cards that should sort it. Just let me know. 

I had 60fps but it felt sluggish/jittery so I had to do a simple workaround and now butter smooth with 16AF 4AA @ 1680x1050. Gotta love EA huh


----------



## Drone (Sep 15, 2011)

Nobody cares for Will Rock so I shove another screen


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 15, 2011)

Graphics look pretty decent for a 8 year old game, I never heard of it before, had to google it.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 16, 2011)

I honestly just still don't care.


----------



## burtram (Sep 16, 2011)

I drove the truck all the way down, It was hilarious, kept getting stuck on things and maneuvering the truck so I could drive over them until I got to the very end. Then I backed it up almost all the way to the start, haha.





Btw, I love the game so far, spent 8 hours on it, having a blast, even just playing solo for now.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Sep 16, 2011)

Maybe this is better...


----------



## HalfAHertz (Sep 16, 2011)

WhiteNoise said:


> I'm playing several games atm but here is one I play the most:
> 
> http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g307/lubetek/Untitled-11.jpg



My niece also likes Disney games.


----------



## ViperXTR (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Animalpak (Sep 21, 2011)

new vega, lonesome road


----------



## chris89 (Sep 23, 2011)

Some screens from Railworks 3. Which is a free upgrade for me and a very generous thing to do from RSC.

Graphics engine is massivly improved, and what i wanted most of all is finially their. Being a longer viewing distance on everything.


























Stock used. Digital Tractions Mark 1 Coaches, Iron Horse House Kestel (Free) on Bristol to Exeter route by Just Trains.

Chris


----------



## Derek12 (Sep 23, 2011)

I know that this is not a game and so on... but was very fine 

Google Earth. Showing Pyrenees at 3:23 PM


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 23, 2011)

chris89 said:


> Some screens from Railworks 3. Which is a free upgrade for me and a very generous thing to do from RSC.
> 
> Graphics engine is massivly improved, and what i wanted most of all is finially their. Being a longer viewing distance on everything.
> 
> ...




i like trainz sim more


----------



## chris89 (Sep 23, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> i like trainz sim more



That is very fair  Both have their negiative and postives.

I would like to try trainz, but visiting the offical fourms made me sort of feel un-welcome, as they think (well some) if they play railworks don't know anything :S

I suggest try RW3 when it's on sale at new year though 

Will post some more screens later in the day

Chris


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Sep 24, 2011)

Why is there a penis in my world?


----------



## ViperXTR (Sep 24, 2011)

MGS3 Subsistence in PCSX2, running 3 times the internal rendering resolution of PS2 with FXAA (nvidia fast approximate anti aliasing)


----------



## Shihab (Sep 24, 2011)

Aaah. Pity Kojima never made a Metal Gear for PC (Rising isn't a metal gear imo). Could've done wonders with the processing power it has.

Btw are you getting decent frame rates with PCSX2 ? I tried using it a while ago and the framerates were terrible. Couldn't find the settings for it to run decently. Would love to get those disks spinning again instead of being piled up collecting dust.


----------



## ViperXTR (Sep 24, 2011)

Shihabyooo said:


> Aaah. Pity Kojima never made a Metal Gear for PC (Rising isn't a metal gear imo). Could've done wonders with the processing power it has.
> 
> Btw are you getting decent frame rates with PCSX2 ? I tried using it a while ago and the framerates were terrible. Couldn't find the settings for it to run decently. Would love to get those disks spinning again instead of being piled up collecting dust.


MGS1 and MGS2 are on the PC.

All/most of the PS2 titles ive tried so far run in full speed with the recent build, the one that takes advantage of quad cores+, here's a sample video of Valkyrie profile 2:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gzISn6QwLHs
Only slowed down in some parts because im recording on my weak cpu XD


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 25, 2011)

Dead Island:







Very dissappointed that the water doesn't reflect the image properly:


----------



## HalfAHertz (Sep 25, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Dead Island:
> 
> http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/542906238131867877/4DF858F54733D721170A74F0A2207EC9CD7D5401/
> 
> ...



The second one looks like a Michael Jackson video


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 25, 2011)

Drone said:


> Nobody cares for Will Rock so I shove another screen
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110915/shot_0000.jpg



I had Will Rock, it was decent bit like a Serious Sam clone.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Sep 25, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dR9UZ1mNtA

A "moving image"  It's an OCE (one clip edit) and I'm really getting into it! Could you guys drop a like and any constructive criticism!


----------



## Frick (Sep 25, 2011)

Ok, I just came out from a smallish war in which I took some provinces I had cores on, so it was kinda justified. Then this war happened.






Which I won. But before that was over, a couple of my other neighbours declared war on me (throw in another 40.000 men there), but I got out on top. But I gained almost nothing from it because these two happened a month after each other:











So in a few years pretty much every power in Europe has declared war with me. I'm yet to do any fighting in the last ones but my armies are very very tired and I don't know how it'll go. Also notice that the badboy is very low so I'm not even evil!


----------



## Csokis (Sep 25, 2011)

*Driver San Francisco*


----------



## chris89 (Sep 25, 2011)

Nice screens from Driver.

Some more from RW3. Managed to get playable framerate at 1600x1200 on high settings.














Slight accident. Put on the dyanmic brakes and this happened :S

Chris


----------



## Derek12 (Sep 26, 2011)

Need for speed Hot pursuit 2010


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 26, 2011)

*Sing* Doing the ELECTRIC SLIDE!!


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 26, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> *Sing* Doing the ELECTRIC SLIDE!!
> 
> http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/540653520157340514/011452F9967EE154CE0E7B171D10D7409DB5B816/



Reayth says as this is happening(Me, Reayth, Mailman, and PVTCaboose playing)

"The Monster Mash!"

I took about 10 screenshots. lulz.


----------



## Super XP (Sep 27, 2011)

I am hoping they release San Fran Rush 2049 on PC. The Sega Dreamcast version was the best next to the Arcade version.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Sep 27, 2011)

GG BC2, time for a new chapter in the BF series.


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 28, 2011)

Another few Metro 2033 pics:












(^^ and ^) Playable balalaika on a couch in a room at the end of the "Frontline" level (just before Artyom gets caught).







(^) Ulman and Pavel shortly after saving Artyom







(^) Passing a light tank







(^) A light tank just pushed a metro train carriage from the railroad. Spectacular water splash in an atmospheric subterranean setting.













(^^ and ^) The fuzzy parts and cracks in this pic (caused by gas mask) give it some surrealism.






(^) Awesome shot showing the sun shining through some windows and some Librarian Ape made holes in the floor.







(^) Stuff behind the hole in the wall seems like real, even without DoF and Tess.







(^) Another awesome shot with a surrealism effect caused by the glowing stalactite







(^) Sleeping Librarian Ape in a basement. I put my flashlight of and voilà, another awesome looking pic.







(^) A way out of the former library, or a gateway to heaven?













(^) A mosaic picture of Jesus in the former church in which Sparta base is located.






(^) Two-headed skeleton







(^) On the way to D-6. I played with the various switches in the room (before using the one that actually opens the door) to get these lights on.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 28, 2011)

Screen shots from last night

I was stuck under the map somehow LOL







A game before I joined TLM, Erocker, and Ducky






Medium settings with 4x MSAA


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 2, 2011)

chris89 said:


> http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/542906238187584860/677AD76EE50FEF0D366F4C7DFE7E240947778343/
> Slight accident. Put on the dyanmic brakes and this happened :S
> 
> Chris



The horror, the horror!! Women and children screaming!! The horror!



Just add some blood and actual screaming and you've got GTA IV.


----------



## chris89 (Oct 3, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> The horror, the horror!! Women and children screaming!! The horror!
> 
> 
> 
> Just add some blood and actual screaming and you've got GTA IV.




Haha i still have no idea how i did it, haven't done it again yet.













Just trying it completely maxxed out, Shadows are a rather big graphics killer so is rain etc on the new Graphics system. Should be optimised more though 

Just remembered forgot to turn on depth of view, so will get more later.

Chris


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 3, 2011)

Sniper ghost warrior from the new DLC


----------



## bbmarley (Oct 4, 2011)

heroic ragnaros down =D


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 4, 2011)

bbmarley said:


> heroic ragnaros down =D
> 
> http://img855.imageshack.us/img855/8611/wowscrnshot100311035034.jpg



What is that game?


----------



## bbmarley (Oct 4, 2011)

world of warcraft


----------



## ViperXTR (Oct 4, 2011)

Testing Shadow of teh Colossus in PCSX2, high resolution glory


----------



## ViperXTR (Oct 5, 2011)

Moar Shadow of the Colossus in PCSX2, running 3x the internal render resolution of the PS2 and with FXAA (Fast approximate anti aliasing) and in HD 720p mode


----------



## ctrain (Oct 5, 2011)

sotc is absolutely ridiculous in regard to what it managed on the PS2. per object motion blur, pseudo hdr-ish effects, etc etc.


shit is crazy. also i still have this technical document about the making of sotc: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/10565193/making_of_sotc.pdf


----------



## ViperXTR (Oct 6, 2011)

it sacrifice some performance tho, both in PCSX2 and the real PS2 hardware has framerate drop all over the place in some situations.


----------



## Csokis (Oct 6, 2011)

*Rage*


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Oct 7, 2011)

mmmm rage with hi res textures


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Oct 7, 2011)

What i love about this game is that it's so awesome and pretty looking, yet even with no crossfire i still get a solid 60fps that it's locked at


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Oct 7, 2011)

F.3.A.R.


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 7, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> F.3.A.R.
> http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/542907315034617224/5F48B401A353ADF9FFDDFB3B171D2F68B7962581/
> http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/542907315034614740/4AA78784CE4FDB9A1FF633BDAC2BCD3793406060/
> http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/542907315034608234/23A8A41BEEC2DD607EDD92D7B05E5F32BD5A72C1/
> ...



F.3.A.R. i luv that game, srsly, i like all 3 of them ^^


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 7, 2011)

Those Rage & FEAR screenshots are great. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 8, 2011)

Some of those screenshots are just jaw dropping


----------



## Pandora's Box (Oct 8, 2011)

Rage


----------



## ViperXTR (Oct 8, 2011)

Xenoblades running in Dolphin at twice the internal resolution of the Wii and in 720 HD


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 9, 2011)

Ouch my rage screenshots are shit compared ...


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Oct 10, 2011)

More F.3.A.R.


----------



## burtram (Oct 10, 2011)

Those Fear screens look awesome. I still need to play that one.


----------



## Super XP (Oct 10, 2011)

Chevalr1c said:


> Another few Metro 2033 pics:
> 
> http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/558669287077835353/C61C6D40B701405287FDB43F94831690213ACFDA/
> 
> (^) A mosaic picture of Jesus in the former church in which Sparta base is located.


That is an amazing reproduction of a Greek Orthodox Church and the icon of Jesus. And this is the game Metro 2033. I may look into this one.


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 10, 2011)

RAAAAAAGE


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 10, 2011)

Must see


----------



## Super XP (Oct 10, 2011)

Rage looks bloody good.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 10, 2011)

Super XP said:


> That is an amazing reproduction of a Greek Orthodox Church and the icon of Jesus. And this is the game Metro 2033. I may look into this one.



You will be at that location for but a short while though. 

Edit: and look what I found in the "sales and deals" thread: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2420906&postcount=1565
BTW, Steam is unavoidable because it is a Steamworks game.


----------



## chris89 (Oct 10, 2011)

Testing with Pointlights with shadows on:









Then on the new American route (Shadows of or slaughters system atm)
Put on Dynamic brakes one since going down an 1.8% grade and this happened :S














Some from the English country side









Lastly a bit of the 'patty' flying through the air on Foundary on Suicidal






Chris


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 11, 2011)

Hard Reset, spectacular game amazing graphics but something is missing... Really try it and you will notice what... Futuristic Painkiller for me...




































During a boss fight vey huge boss.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Oct 11, 2011)

Wow great Hard Reset shots. Very nice ^^


----------



## F1reFly (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 12, 2011)

F1reFly said:


> http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/4449/gtaiv201110101751092812.jpg
> 
> http://img818.imageshack.us/img818/3254/gtaiv201110101710114612.jpg
> 
> http://img197.imageshack.us/img197/3774/gtaiv201110092001371012.jpg



nice, what game is that? ^^


----------



## F1reFly (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## douglatins (Oct 12, 2011)

F1reFly said:


> http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/4294/gtaiv201110112126022812.jpg



Heavily modded GTA4?


----------



## F1reFly (Oct 12, 2011)

yes, its gta 4


----------



## F1reFly (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## Pandora's Box (Oct 13, 2011)

Mass Effect 1

4xSGSSAA 8xCSAA 16xAF


----------



## Csokis (Oct 13, 2011)

*Dead Island*


----------



## Csokis (Oct 13, 2011)

*Rage*


----------



## chris89 (Oct 13, 2011)

For a competition & for a forum i am active on to show at live shows at certain events in the UK.

Chris


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Oct 14, 2011)

So is RAGE actually worth buying? Now that patches/drivers are available? Kind of like when Dead Island was 1st released.


----------



## Csokis (Oct 14, 2011)

*Insane 2.*


----------



## scoutingwraith (Oct 15, 2011)

*Alice: Madness Returns*






















*Warhammer 40K: Space Marine*


----------



## F1reFly (Oct 16, 2011)

A great Sierra classic. The Adventures of Willy Beamish, CD rom version. pretty rare


----------



## Csokis (Oct 16, 2011)

*Aliens vs. Predator*


----------



## ViperXTR (Oct 17, 2011)

Shadow of the Colossus in PCSX2 (HD)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JuSJDOkMVM

screenies:


----------



## Recus (Oct 21, 2011)

*Payday: The Zombie*


----------



## jaff90110 (Oct 23, 2011)

Crysis still the best game ever!


----------



## chris89 (Oct 23, 2011)

odameyer said:


> http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/594699991549104001/74289E2A8A8B9E5B3CF12773444BAA2DDB01DE2B/
> http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/594699991549121311/4671535C81C2A4090C9099053A2F24E4D6D2C72F/



Seen that mod before but never have tried it before, but looks cool 

But then to busy trying to get Suicidal Achievments at the moment 

Chris


----------



## Csokis (Oct 24, 2011)

*ArcaniA: Fall of Setarrif*


----------



## chris89 (Oct 24, 2011)

Caption i wrote since we had two people who wouldn't listern and they quickly died  They were saying the church is a death zone, which isn't  Was on Hard, very good place to go on Sucidial (Have that acheivement)

Chris


----------



## Csokis (Oct 25, 2011)

*Battlefield 3* (1920x1080, Ultra, 2xAA, HBAO and the Motion Blur OFF!).


----------



## ViperXTR (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## Csokis (Oct 25, 2011)

*Disney Universe* 30fps limit


----------



## AsRock (Oct 25, 2011)

Csokis said:


> *Battlefield 3* (1920x1080, Ultra, 2xAA, HBAO and the Motion Blur OFF!).
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/p4ZIf.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/zbsqv.jpg
> ...



Silly AI lol.. Made me think of i had not to long ago


----------



## LifeOnMars (Oct 26, 2011)

RAGE






DEAD RISING 2 - OFF THE RECORD


----------



## Csokis (Oct 27, 2011)

*Renegade Ops*


----------



## chris89 (Oct 27, 2011)

Quick screen from Killing floor, went on quickly to get an easy achievment.

Chris


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 28, 2011)

Global Ops : Commando Libya


----------



## chris89 (Oct 28, 2011)

Lower then normal Res' for me but runs Railworks 3 on TSX mode fine.

From the 'Trains Vs Zombies' Scenario pack.






















Chris


----------



## Derek12 (Oct 29, 2011)

War Rock


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 31, 2011)

LOL @ ^, driving a racing car without a helmet.


----------



## chris89 (Oct 31, 2011)

'Flying HST' From the Trains Vs Zombies DLC

Also from a few days agao







Chris


----------



## ViperXTR (Nov 4, 2011)

[yt]u2-sZff1jNU[/yt]


----------



## chris89 (Nov 4, 2011)

Love night-time on RW3 now. Latter screen shows how dark the cabs really are, with minium light.

Chris


----------



## ViperXTR (Nov 6, 2011)

random impending raep detected '__'


----------



## chris89 (Nov 7, 2011)

Some from CoH.













M26 Vs a Tiger

Chris


----------



## theubersmurf (Nov 11, 2011)

Couple from the Trine 2 beta


----------



## AsRock (Nov 11, 2011)

theubersmurf said:


> Couple from the Trine 2 beta
> 
> http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/596953912615925026/52C626736039BAB524DAEAD3F8C46A74E51B4880/
> 
> ...



They will not show from there.  And you sure you want go posting pics of it as wont that be against the agreement of beta testing ?.


----------



## theubersmurf (Nov 11, 2011)

The beta is open to anyone who pre-ordered, there was no beta agreement I agreed to, it's really just a pre-release pre-orders get access to. Plus we help them troubleshoot...there are videos all over youtube.


----------



## specks (Nov 14, 2011)

Amnesia: The Dark Descent






Not a long game but it will give you the chills. 

You should all give it a try


----------



## Csokis (Nov 16, 2011)

*The Elder Scroll V Skyrim (modded)*


----------



## arnoo1 (Nov 16, 2011)

i know that is a screenshot thread but i have a 12min gameplay of mw3 , video says more than pictures
it would be awesome if maybe a few guys would check it out
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPoIBPfUr40
thanks


----------



## HalfAHertz (Nov 17, 2011)

Csokis said:


> *The Elder Scroll V Skyrim (modded)*
> 
> http://noob.hu/2011/11/16/Screenshot38783.jpg
> http://noob.hu/2011/11/16/Screenshot71168.jpg
> http://noob.hu/2011/11/16/Screenshot39854.jpg



I don't know why but the colours look way off...It's like the shots are desaturated.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 17, 2011)

theubersmurf said:


> The beta is open to anyone who pre-ordered, there was no beta agreement I agreed to, it's really just a pre-release pre-orders get access to. Plus we help them troubleshoot...there are videos all over youtube.



Cool, ..


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 17, 2011)

i was bored so i decided to try out "Saint Row The Third" srsly the game kinda gives me a headache 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=44406&stc=1&d=1321568856 -NSFW


----------



## AsRock (Nov 18, 2011)

puma99dk| said:


> i was bored so i decided to try out "Saint Row The Third" srsly the game kinda gives me a headache
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=44406&stc=1&d=1321568856



Why do you think that is ?.


----------



## ufgy20 (Nov 18, 2011)

AsRock said:


> Why do you think that is ?.



Bad UI and poor colors maybe?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Nov 18, 2011)

specks said:


> Amnesia: The Dark Descent
> 
> http://images1.wikia.nocookie.net/_...es/thumb/4/43/Gatherer.jpg/775px-Gatherer.jpg
> 
> ...


no thanks, I like to sleep 



puma99dk| said:


> i was bored so i decided to try out "Saint Row The Third" srsly the game kinda gives me a headache
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=44406&stc=1&d=1321568856



Is that a... uhmm..... why is it so big?


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 18, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> no thanks, I like to sleep
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a... uhmm..... why is it so big?



it's a weapon 


and to rest i dunno why it gives me a headache maybe just a bad week.


----------



## 3dsage (Nov 18, 2011)

Some Skyrim with E-night sky mod..


----------



## freakshow (Nov 18, 2011)

here is my character from skyrim

Female Nord


----------



## AsRock (Dec 4, 2011)

Hopefully TPU Minecraft be updated soon.  I want to build another castle although not finished wit this one by a long shot lol.  There is a moat there as well lol.


----------



## Meizuman (Dec 10, 2011)

Screenshot from few months ago


----------



## Animalpak (Dec 15, 2011)

Duke new DLC
































*THE BEST PART OF THE DLC *


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## Lionheart (Dec 22, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/594705619886552775/AD6378AC79CBF986971B57EA07FBE9A30B5FEAED/



Nice graphics but that is some disturbing shit right there


----------



## BlackOmega (Dec 22, 2011)

Darksiders











Mass Effect 2:
















And the best way to end someones kill streak in BFBC2 --Jump a tank on em.


----------



## bbmarley (Dec 22, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/594705619886552775/AD6378AC79CBF986971B57EA07FBE9A30B5FEAED/




how long it take you to knock down that building with hammer


----------



## freakshow (Dec 23, 2011)

Skyrim character kaylin with some more mods lol


----------



## bbmarley (Dec 23, 2011)

some skyrim had to restart lost save


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Dec 23, 2011)

I'll be posting some screenshots soon. Through DVI-to-VGA adaptor it's still DirectX 11 capable at 1400x1050. Running DEUS EX: Human Revolution with VSync off and DirectX 11 on. DEAD SPACE had to be set at a different resolution not native but it's still great.











Yes I posted screenshots of the set-up for DEUS EX: Human Revolution. I'll add more later.

EDIT: I do use subtitles for just about everything. More out of habit.

EDIT: More screenshots. What's the difference between 8X filtering and MLAA? With the latter on.


----------



## burtram (Dec 25, 2011)

Been playing a lot of Test Drive Unlimited 2, since I got it cheap on steam:

My repainted Lotus in a storm





Immediately after unlocking the VW, I painted it like Herby the Love Bug





My plain white Lancia Stratos in the moonlight





My new paint job on the Lancia





Game is addicting. Just makes time slip away; it's as bad as Minecraft, Fallout, Skyrim and Terraria in terms of, "where'd the day go?" kind of time sink.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 26, 2011)

burtram said:


> Been playing a lot of Test Drive Unlimited 2, since I got it cheap on steam:
> 
> My repainted Lotus in a storm
> http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/649874477872662157/876E94F429A2689AB540003C41022E0345ECE8ED/
> ...



It always look like the cars are toys ?.


----------



## burtram (Dec 26, 2011)

AsRock said:


> It always look like the cars are toys ?.



Well, it is an "arcadey mmo" like game, so, I'd have to say, yes. hehe


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 27, 2011)

Skyrim being badass












one more:


----------



## erocker (Dec 27, 2011)

Things get buried in the Skyrim thread quickly so I'll put these here. Lots of texture mods n' stuff.


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 27, 2011)

Showoff


----------



## erocker (Dec 27, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> Showoff



With all the LOD numbers increased and the other settings, my card was chugging taking these pics. My computer room heated up about 4 degrees while getting these shots!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 27, 2011)

Incredible shots, thank you erocker!


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Dec 28, 2011)

PERFECT scenery porn, erocker! I'd take some screenshots of SKYRIM but I don't know if anyone would want to see some 1400x1050 ones.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 28, 2011)

Ray_Rogers2109 said:


> PERFECT scenery porn, erocker! I'd take some screenshots of SKYRIM but I don't know if anyone would want to see some 1400x1050 ones.



Yeah we do!


----------



## F1reFly (Dec 30, 2011)

modern warfare 1...just started playing the trilogy. amazing game.





































new sonic. pretty fun, good detail.


----------



## F1reFly (Dec 31, 2011)

mw1


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 7, 2012)

Serious Sam 3: BFE "moving screenshot with sound" >_>


----------



## erocker (Jan 17, 2012)

Star Trek Online:


----------



## Csokis (Jan 18, 2012)

*Kingdoms of Amalur Reckoning - Demo*


----------



## OOZMAN (Jan 19, 2012)

Here's some screenies of FlatOut Ultimate Carnage: I was really surprised at the graphics of this game, I downloaded it recently, I thought it was a new game, turns out it's from all the way back in 2007! Same goes for the original FlatOut, it was made in '03 or '04 I think, it still as sweet looking graphics. Aaaaand FOUC is pretty easy on your resources all things considered.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jan 20, 2012)

WOW - Watching the fireworks on New Years Eve with friends 












Portal 2 - I finally got around to finishing it. Great game 












Wings Of Prey - Snapped up in the Steam sale and it's awesome!!


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 22, 2012)

Some good-looking mud in S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Clear Sky, using Clear Sky Complete mod.







Swamps, seen from a watchtower (Clear Sky Complete mod).


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 22, 2012)

Serious Sam 3: BFE "moving screenshot with sound" >_>

[yt]E8Phnwm-bLg[/yt]


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 28, 2012)

Some "Empire: Total War" screenies for a change.

Prussia (AI player) just conquered the United Provinces. The 1940 invasion, but then a bit too early (1713).







Going Eastward with Sweden, into Russia.


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Jan 28, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> Some "Empire: Total War" screenies for a change.
> 
> Prussia (AI player) just conquered the United Provinces. The 1940 invasion, but then a bit too early (1713).
> 
> ...



I love the TOTAL WAR series. Makes me wish they'd make one based on Romance of the Three Kingdoms since the Koei series are really limiting theirselves. Only because RED CLIFF Parts I & II kicked ass.
Why isn't WoW dead yet? Oh right, another boring expansion being released soon. At this rate there'll never be a WarCraft IV which I'd actually play.


----------



## burtram (Jan 31, 2012)

Was playing Crysis 2 earlier today. Came across a few situations where the AI was doing strange things....


----------



## erocker (Feb 1, 2012)

S.T.O.L. In game at DS9, HUD off, DX11 beta w/ AA Supersampling.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 1, 2012)

I just installed that game last night, so far I'm liking it.


----------



## AsRock (Feb 1, 2012)

Ray_Rogers2109 said:


> I love the TOTAL WAR series. Makes me wish they'd make one based on Romance of the Three Kingdoms since the Koei series are really limiting theirselves. Only because RED CLIFF Parts I & II kicked ass.
> Why isn't WoW dead yet? Oh right, another boring expansion being released soon. At this rate there'll never be a WarCraft IV which I'd actually play.



Well another hater of WOW here but hell if people love and pay for it it helps to keep bnet free for D3 and that makes me happy.


----------



## F1reFly (Feb 1, 2012)

clear sky


----------



## Frick (Feb 1, 2012)

People were simply more resilient in the 1500's.


----------



## F1reFly (Feb 1, 2012)

fritz 13


----------



## F1reFly (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 1, 2012)

Is that a mod on Clear Sky?


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 2, 2012)

I guess that if it is modded, it is Clear Sky Complete. Believe me, the game looks awesome even today (tho it is a bummer that the trees ignore things like wind).


----------



## powerspec (Feb 2, 2012)

Started to play Final Fantasy X again, not bad looking I think for a first gen PS2 game.  All screen shots are taken at 1440p.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Feb 5, 2012)

F1reFly said:


> http://img846.imageshack.us/img846/7214/xrengine201202011707311.jpg
> 
> http://img846.imageshack.us/img846/1920/xrengine201202011704184.jpg
> 
> ...



What game is that?


----------



## I see SPY! (Feb 5, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> What game is that?



Maybe STALKER?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 5, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> What game is that?





Yo_Wattup said:


> What game is that?



He stated earlier that it was S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Clear Sky. Not the best out of the 3, but still good nonetheless.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Animalpak (Feb 11, 2012)

Turok mmmhh im hungry give me some dino meat






*
Come here chicken !* 





*They love ketchup *










*OhhHhHh the big one *






*There is always RPG NOOBS ! Even singleplayer story campaign !*


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 20, 2012)

Alan Wake

















Saints Row The Third


----------



## phill (Feb 20, 2012)

Amazing screen shots


----------



## phill (Feb 20, 2012)

Since I haven't posted up anything in here for a little while I thought I had better 


























Some of Serious Sam HD   I love this game but I'm just so pants at it!!  It's really been too long!!


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 20, 2012)

That actually still looks pretty decent


----------



## phill (Feb 20, 2012)

I just wish I was better at it !! :lol:  It's the HD version of the game, not the true original but it's still kicking my ass!!


----------



## phill (Feb 21, 2012)

Here's a few more from last nights game time 































I've re-sized them again!!   Easier to see on the screen then 

I love this game but I'm just soo damn pants at it!! :lol:


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Feb 23, 2012)

ALAN WAKE AWESOME SO FAR!
































Screenies from my laptop, gets 40-60fps. Not optimal but I don't mind for a SP game, especially those nice graphics!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm definitely going to be buying Alan Wake when I get paid.


----------



## stuartb04 (Feb 23, 2012)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I'm definitely going to be buying Alan Wake when I get paid.



Yea its a good game so far 
game runs great on my rig on highest settings 

will be money well spent....


the graphics are amazing in this game imo


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 23, 2012)

stuartb04 said:


> Yea its a good game so far
> game runs great on my rig on highest settings
> 
> will be money well spent....
> ...



Schweeet!


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Feb 25, 2012)

Serious Sam 3, ooooooooh ya


----------



## phill (Feb 25, 2012)

Just for everyone to see, Serious Sam complete collection on Steam for £22 THIS WEEKEND!! 

http://store.steampowered.com/search/?snr=1_4_4__12&term=serious+

Thank you so much for the screen shots?? How does it run


----------



## Animalpak (Feb 25, 2012)

How many hours the single player campaign ??


----------



## phill (Feb 25, 2012)

I've no idea but I'd still play it over and over!!


----------



## ViperXTR (Feb 25, 2012)

Then D: D: D:


 



Now >8D >8D imma eat dino


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Feb 25, 2012)

phill said:


> Just for everyone to see, Serious Sam complete collection on Steam for £22 THIS WEEKEND!!
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/search/?snr=1_4_4__12&term=serious+
> 
> Thank you so much for the screen shots?? How does it run



The game runs like extremely smooth. I don't know what's more non-stop, the waves of enemies charging at you or the fun


----------



## phill (Feb 25, 2012)

Do you use Fraps for capturing the screen shots??  It shows the FPS I was just curious about that


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Feb 25, 2012)

phill said:


> Do you use Fraps for capturing the screen shots??  It shows the FPS I was just curious about that



No, I was using Steam Screenshot. But I do use fraps though.
Also more SS3 pics, finally completed the game on serious difficulty.


----------



## ViperXTR (Feb 25, 2012)

i got SS3 for months but have yet to complete it yet lol, co-op is always fun tho


----------



## T3RM1N4L D0GM4 (Feb 25, 2012)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AsRock (Feb 26, 2012)

T3RM1N4L D0GM4 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120225/asd.png
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Made me think of those guys who are lightening when you hit them and kill you lol.


----------



## puma99dk| (Feb 26, 2012)

i started gaming "Alan Wake" too, it's an interesting game, i really like it even i only completed Episode One ^^;















oh and i customized the settings to all high settings even vsync and runs flawless ^^


----------



## Csokis (Feb 26, 2012)

*Risen 2 beta*


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 26, 2012)

I loved Risen how did you get in the beta? It looks pretty cool


----------



## Csokis (Feb 26, 2012)

LifeOnMars said:


> I loved Risen how did you get in the beta? It looks pretty cool



IGN Prime Beta key!


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 26, 2012)

Skyrim


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 26, 2012)

Nice shots panther. I can't wait to get a monitor capable of that resolution.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## Frick (Feb 29, 2012)

The first option gives me a new legal heir. Hmm.. I find it suspicios she's married to the entire regency council at once!

EDIT: I picked the money. Money makes me happy.


----------



## Broburger (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 3, 2012)

Some more S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Clear Sky pictures (w/ Complete mod installed).

















Just Cause 2 helicopter flight pictures:






















You may guess what game this is:


----------



## Frick (Mar 7, 2012)

Sooo... close...






Yeeesss...






YYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!






I'm that greybluesomething next to France.







Insanity. Too bad the game ends very soon. It would be awesome to get cores on all that.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 10, 2012)

Revisiting Bioshock 4x4 Supersampling







Saints Row The Third


----------



## ufgy20 (Mar 10, 2012)

Thought i should share this hear as well.


----------



## Drone (Mar 10, 2012)

If only these games (Perfect Dark and GoldenEye) were on PC then half-life, moh, cod and so on would hit  the rock bottom once and for all.






Perfect Dark is the best FPS I've ever played. Reminds me of DeusEx and Unreal! Dark is the best character ever.






GoldenEye is awesome. Never thought that such old game had fine physics and animations.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 16, 2012)

SWTOR is free to play this weekend, took a wee screenie with the UI disabled.


----------



## spitfiredd (Mar 17, 2012)

Terraria




Star wars, empire at war




Borderlands








Command and conquer Generals




Runescape




Halflife episode 2, doing the little rocket man achievement, pain in the ass IMO, but my proudest one




and spped run on modern warfare


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 17, 2012)

Counter Strike: Condition Zero Screen shots from today


----------



## ViperXTR (Mar 18, 2012)

Jes some random comparison of RE4 on 2 Emulators (Wii/GC and PS2)

Both are in 3X internal render resolution

PCSX2





Dolphin





PCSX2





Dolphin





Will prolly post moar soon


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 18, 2012)

ViperXTR said:


> Jes some random comparison of RE4 on 2 Emulators (Wii/GC and PS2)
> 
> Both are in 3X internal render resolution
> 
> ...



Why not just play on PC which has better gfx than all of them ?


----------



## ViperXTR (Mar 19, 2012)

LifeOnMars said:


> Why not just play on PC which has better gfx than all of them ?



PC version is inferior to Wii/GC version due to the fact that its ported from the inferior PS2 version, lacking lighting effects, geometry and shading. It only gets a bit better with mods and runs in hi res (except Dolphin can also run it in high res), but still has some missing effects and the cutscenes are not realtime (very ugly). Wii/GameCube is the best version (not counting the HD ones that came out sometime ago)
And oh, the RE4 on Dolphin can also be "modded" to be able to use HD textures 

Here is the unpatched PC version:





patched version (pixel shader 1.1/1.4 active)





patched version (pixel shader 2.o active)





Compare this to all the other shots and you will notice the Wii/GC version is the best looking (geometry/tree branches/trees and better fog, the PS2 version has no fog at all)


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 19, 2012)

Tera Online European Beta


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 19, 2012)

@ViperXTR - Very Interesting mate thanks for that, will be sure to try out the wii/Gamecube version.


----------



## spitfiredd (Mar 19, 2012)

DanishDevil said:


> Tera Online European Beta
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120318/Capture-20120318-171158.jpg



wow, this game looks amazing, I'll have to look further into this


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 19, 2012)

spitfiredd said:


> wow, this game looks amazing, I'll have to look further into this



Feel free to watch some of my previous plays on my livestream (livestream.com/"myusername")


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 19, 2012)

powerspec said:


> Started to play Final Fantasy X again, not bad looking I think for a first gen PS2 game.  All screen shots are taken at 1440p.
> 
> http://faentadeg.net/screenshots/pcsx2-r4600 2012-02-02 05-23-13-63.png
> http://faentadeg.net/screenshots/pcsx2-r4600 2012-02-02 05-25-23-14.png
> http://faentadeg.net/screenshots/pcsx2-r4600 2012-02-02 05-23-33-92.png



Awesome, my favourite game of all time You using an emulator of course



1Kurgan1 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120206/Capture057.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120206/Capture058.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120206/Capture059.jpg



Curious, what game is that? 



LifeOnMars said:


> Alan Wake
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120219/Alan Wake (2).jpg
> 
> ...



Alan Wake is a brilliant game, I got it on Xbox when it came out and is probably the best Xbox game I've played enjoy



Volkszorn88 said:


> Serious Sam 3, ooooooooh ya
> http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/450596254258334139/197AFBC65255DDC650D3D7FE5C58FCD5636C1B9B/
> http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/450596254258326474/7A2135D257C5F835180B3033FFB378A6C7962C78/
> http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/450596254258312482/37616A2994192F55B37E1C940997D50D4A8F626E/
> ...



That game looks fun and detailed as hell


----------



## spitfiredd (Mar 19, 2012)

Lionheart said:


> Curious, what game is that?



Star wars: the old republic, the new star wars MMO



DanishDevil said:


> Feel free to watch some of my previous plays on my livestream (livestream.com/"myusername")



Ill definitely go look, thanks!

Edit: Actually caught you live, and saw your epic boss battle after i signed up for closed beta!


----------



## Drone (Mar 21, 2012)

Lol every single thing in all Duke games is naughty, rofl and now these posters


----------



## LifeOnMars (Apr 5, 2012)

Batman AA






Bioshock






Bulletstorm











Wow


----------



## F1reFly (Apr 6, 2012)

skyrim






[/URL]


----------



## F1reFly (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Vendor (Apr 10, 2012)

LA Noire in Lowest Possible Settings, for the best possible performance on overclocked Intel HD 2000 (produces 15-22 fps, in general).


----------



## TheHunter (Apr 10, 2012)

Some SS3 MP action, also Hi my first post lol


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice screen shots TheHunter and welcome to TPU.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Apr 10, 2012)

TheHunter said:


> Some SS3 MP action, also Hi my first post lol
> 
> http://i765.photobucket.com/albums/xx294/82globe/Games/Sam3_2012_04_07_00_48_04_687.jpg
> http://i765.photobucket.com/albums/xx294/82globe/Games/Sam3_2012_04_07_01_06_56_325.jpg
> ...



Damn, I should finish that game, only got to the first few levels, havent even tried online


----------



## Animalpak (Apr 12, 2012)

Need for speed shift 2 unleashed legends and speedhunters DLC, download for free from origin.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Apr 12, 2012)

Animalpak said:


> Need for speed shift 2 unleashed legends and speedhunters DLC, download for free from origin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice pics, but wheres the AA? Youre running a 580 after all... the jaggedyness makes it fell like there is a jackhammer in my eyes...


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 12, 2012)

That game has no AA.


----------



## TheHunter (Apr 12, 2012)

@ThE_MaD_ShOt
thanks 

@Yo_Wattup

Yeah online is funny, but idk is it the game engine or my cpu, i have some weird 25-30fps drops at times (gpu usage also plums down when it happens, im not vram limited, also not cpu only 2-3 cores 30-70%)  hehe i hope we will see another patch in the future. Or i really need I7 SB to get over engine inefficiency?


Anyway some GhostBusters


----------



## Animalpak (Apr 14, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> Very nice pics, but wheres the AA? Youre running a 580 after all... the jaggedyness makes it fell like there is a jackhammer in my eyes...



yes but Shift 2 has no antialias... Probably because i set my Nvidia 3D settings in best performance mode and not Medium or Quality mode.

I never believed it had effect, but here I think it should be noted


----------



## TheHunter (Apr 14, 2012)

Some Dirt2 screens


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 15, 2012)

i am just trying out ACR (AutoClubRevolution) it's a free-2-play online game, it also godt some "Time Trials" it's actually oki graphic.
















some more shots:


----------



## Animalpak (Apr 15, 2012)

wow nice alot of racing games screenshots


----------



## Recus (Apr 15, 2012)

Warface BETA


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 15, 2012)

Warface any good?


----------



## TheHunter (Apr 15, 2012)

Im wondering the same, i filled my name but no invite yet


Serious Sam3 [WARNING possible spoilers]


----------



## scoutingwraith (Apr 16, 2012)

How does Warface runs compared to Crysis games ?


----------



## Recus (Apr 16, 2012)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Warface any good?





> Teamwork is essential for survival and elevates you to a whole new level of immersion.



PvE is team based gameplay. Very boring. I think bots respanwn in same locations every time.

PvP is rambo style but more interesting. : D Nobody is bothering to health you or give resupplies.







TheHunter said:


> Im wondering the same, i filled my name but no invite yet



I registered here. http://wf.mail.ru/news/22048.html Russian language only.



scoutingwraith said:


> How does Warface runs compared to Crysis games ?



Very good optimized game. Always above 50 fps.


----------



## TheHunter (Apr 17, 2012)

^
ok thanks, i guess i'll wait for official EU rls. 


HardReset


----------



## Drone (Apr 17, 2012)

Hm I admit I never knew that PS2 version of Deus Ex is totally different! New hud, menus, levels and even PS2 version has FMV. Different weapon models and better lightning system. 






edit: Also realized Deus Ex ps2 version has mo-cap animations for all the npcs.


Now here's Serious Sam The Next Encounter:






Never played this before. All these 'sclusive games ...


----------



## Animalpak (Apr 21, 2012)

Sniper Elite V2 Demo, good game but only if you play at maximum difficulty.


----------



## Drone (Apr 21, 2012)

Timesplitters 2. Quite a kickass game.







Timesplitters






Timesplitters Future Perfect


----------



## Recus (Apr 21, 2012)

Diablo III Open Beta weekend

Warning! A lot of pics.



Spoiler


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 21, 2012)

I saw what you did there.


----------



## chris89 (Apr 21, 2012)

Some from the Sniper Elite V2 Demo.























One from Railworks





Chris


----------



## TheHunter (Apr 23, 2012)

Jericho, Small preview. 










Hehe its still demanding once you enable 8xAA (ingame off), it can drop to mid 48ish fps @ low reso lol:shadedshu. Its mostly in heavy fights with lots of lightning..


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 26, 2012)

i am just trying out "Blades of Time" missed it since i played "X-Blades" nice to see Ayumi back even i liked how she looked in "X-Blades" even ino it was more anime style than human style as here ^^;













and yes i am gaming in 1080p but the upload service here resize my screens ^^;


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 26, 2012)

puma99dk| said:


> i am just trying out "Blades of Time" missed it since i played "X-Blades" nice to see Ayumi back even i liked how she looked in "X-Blades" even ino it was more anime style than human style as here ^^;
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=46832&stc=1&d=1335454604
> 
> ...



Looks like a good game, I see tits and arse was the main focus here


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 26, 2012)

Lionheart said:


> Looks like a good game, I see tits and arse was the main focus here



what do u expect when it's a japanese made game from Konami?


----------



## Animalpak (Apr 26, 2012)

The Witcher 2 enhanced edition... This game graphics si STUNNING !!! VERY VERY DETAILED ! Settings are on HIGH LEVEL, not ULTRA. If you have sandy bridge CPU and GTX 680 give a try !



























Geralt the HUSTLER


----------



## TheHunter (Apr 26, 2012)

^
enable ubersampling and say that ^^

btw its ok on older gpu/cpus too, i play it max (tweaked lod to 4.0), no uber and i have great fps 




TheHunter said:


> Jericho
> 
> Hehe its still demanding once you enable 8xAA (ingame off), it can drop to mid 48ish fps @ low reso lol:shadedshu. Its mostly in heavy fights with lots of lightning..



i take that back, its forced AA that takes a big hit, ingame smoothing at 8x is ok


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 26, 2012)

i also meet a sexy "Dragon" lady in the game, as hot as the main character ^^

(The best Shot i got of her)




my system is running this game in max what i can set it to with 60fps everywhere


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 27, 2012)

Animalpak said:


> The Witcher 2 enhanced edition... This game graphics si STUNNING !!! VERY VERY DETAILED ! Settings are on HIGH LEVEL, not ULTRA. If you have sandy bridge CPU and GTX 680 give a try !
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120426/2012-04-25_00001.jpg
> ...



Last 2 pic's


----------



## Animalpak (Apr 28, 2012)

Lionheart said:


> Last 2 pic's



I ve heard it will be also with Triss Merigold and Ves... Let see if i can get them


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 28, 2012)

so some more shots from "Blades of Time" i am gaming these 2days, not done with it yet but it's the last pics i think for now.













































Ayumi doesn't look that bad in that winter clothe either ^^


----------



## Drone (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## chris89 (Apr 29, 2012)

One from Railworks





Some from ARMA 2 whilst online with a friend.


















So much easier to fly using my Saitek X52 Pro (Mostly used on IL2: 1946) Also use my 360 pad for Tanks etc.

Chris


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 29, 2012)

i just finished "Blades of Time" actually a good game i think, so i didn't regret starting on it ^^

i hope the screens don't ruin the game for anyone that wanna game it.


----------



## KingPing (May 1, 2012)

Project C.A.R.S.      http://www.wmdportal.com/ 

Build: Pre-Alpha 202, DX11,  Ultra Graphics, in-game screenshots

Imola 32 cars on track, 12:00 Sky: Clear









Watkings Glen  32 cars on track, 21:00 Sky: Clear









Watkings Glen  practice, 21:00 Sky: Clear


----------



## chris89 (May 1, 2012)

From the War Photographers collection.





Waiting for my mates Hind to be repaired.





Attack Two.





Me flying the AH64D





Second mission me being a Gunner for my mate.

Chris


----------



## Yo_Wattup (May 2, 2012)

KingPing said:


> Project C.A.R.S.      http://www.wmdportal.com/
> 
> Build: Pre-Alpha 202, DX11,  Ultra Graphics, in-game screenshots
> 
> ...



3 questions: Where do I get this game? and give it to me. 



chris89 said:


> http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/540674234393643200/7F69D1DA1B8050DD60D56F78B397AAA2E3D4537C/
> From the War Photographers collection.
> 
> http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/540674234393615494/76E31002CCCB48C9F03AF2303CFC3DB0FF7D52C7/
> ...



image link fail


----------



## Drone (May 2, 2012)

Last level of Serious Sam Next Encounter always makes me shit a brick. Dammit next encounter is much better than first and second encounters taken together!


----------



## Peter1986C (May 3, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> image link fail



works 4 me


----------



## KingPing (May 3, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> 3 questions: Where do I get this game? and give it to me.



It's not a game yet, it's a playable pre-alpha build of a racing sim coming in Q1 2013.

To play the alpha you have to register here http://www.wmdportal.com/  and buy a tool pack, they start at 10 euros:

Junior 10 euros: can play monthly build, access to forum, 10 euros discount from final game

 Also, this is not like kickstarter, here once the game breaks even, every member gets a share of the profits depending on how much money he/she invested. 

 IMPORTANT: This is is not a finished game, it's an alpha, so if you buy a tool pack expecting to get access to a fully functional game don't buy it. If you do, expect unfinished tracks, WIP Physics, etc. Also you will have the oportunity to ask directly to the devs the direction of the game, any doubts you have, see how the cars are made, the tracks are build, the tedious licensing process, the uber complex physics and tire models coding, etc.


Any questions you have feel free to ask.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (May 3, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> image link fail



They're fine, they've been fine before your post. I think it may be something your end.


----------



## BetA (May 4, 2012)

NFS Shift 1 - modded to the max.. ​


----------



## DanishDevil (May 4, 2012)

NFS Shift 1 was a wonderful game. Nice shots!


----------



## KingPing (May 7, 2012)

Project C.A.R.S. http://www.wmdportal.com/

Build: Pre-Alpha 207, DX11, Ultra Graphics, in-game screenshots


----------



## LifeOnMars (May 8, 2012)

Finally got around to playing BF3 now I have a decent enough card


----------



## Csokis (May 9, 2012)

*Colin McRae DiRT*


----------



## Drone (May 13, 2012)

Hm in pc version this room wasn't flooded.


----------



## Frizz (May 14, 2012)

Screenies from TERA, game is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Frick (May 14, 2012)

I think I love the Necromancer.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 15, 2012)

Gaming a little Aion with one of my irl friends just before leaving i sitting down and enjoying the world for once ^^


----------



## TheHunter (May 19, 2012)

Burnout paradise, testing EBN mod

I lowered pink hue tint a bit, but not its almost like default, SSAO is a little better though 

OFF 





ON






lol Krajsis2 MP














btw, nice NFS screens Virus ^^


----------



## Drone (May 20, 2012)

Haven't played Diablo for ages. I forgot that Rogue never runs out of arrows.


----------



## KingPing (May 20, 2012)

Project C.A.R.S.  http://www.wmdportal.com/

Build: Pre-Alpha 216, DX11, Ultra Graphics, in-game footage, screenshots with MSI afterburner

To celebrate reaching the 1.000.000 Euros member funding and an overall total of 2.500.000 Euros i post more screenshots

Cockpit camera screenshots are with Helmet on, except on the Gumpert Apollo S


----------



## T3RM1N4L D0GM4 (May 20, 2012)

Shots taken from my notebook... hope u like it


----------



## Peter1986C (May 21, 2012)

What game?


----------



## T3RM1N4L D0GM4 (May 21, 2012)

Diablo 3


----------



## punani (May 21, 2012)

Animalpak said:


>



Didn't even see it coming!


----------



## MT Alex (May 21, 2012)

chris89 said:


> http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/540674234393643200/7F69D1DA1B8050DD60D56F78B397AAA2E3D4537C/
> From the War Photographers collection.
> 
> http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/540674234393615494/76E31002CCCB48C9F03AF2303CFC3DB0FF7D52C7/
> ...



What game is this?  ARMA?  Looks like something I would like.


----------



## BetA (May 22, 2012)

*Part1*

Some Random Screen from me 

Doom3, Sniper v2, Shift1, UT3, BF3 and Strawberries..









































LooooooooooooL, now that hurts i guess...






to be continued.....


----------



## BetA (May 22, 2012)

*Part 2*

continued....


----------



## T3RM1N4L D0GM4 (May 22, 2012)

Diablo 3: better screenshots from my desktop system (1920x1080, all maxed, in-game AA ON)


----------



## TheHunter (May 23, 2012)

testing downsampling lol


----------



## BetA (May 23, 2012)

Ahhh, good evening TheHUnter..long time no see, hehe 
some more Screens before i head to Bed 
Doom 3 again..still modding and finding best settings...

enjoy...





















Gn8 Guys


----------



## phill (May 23, 2012)

Some awesome screen shots here guys  

I've finally got my gaming rig right where I wanted, so I hope to grab a few screen shots later today for you   I hope you'll enjoy them


----------



## TheHunter (May 23, 2012)

Hey beta, Greetz ^^

L4d2 - 20 player COOP


----------



## Richieb0y (May 25, 2012)

buggy but a nice game




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AsRock (May 25, 2012)

Richieb0y said:


> buggy but a nice game
> [url]http://img259.imageshack.us/img259/8813/arma2oa2012052502134234.jpg[/URL]
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Arma 2+ OA ?.. Looks like a AH-1 ?..  Or you on about that new addon whats around ?.,


----------



## Richieb0y (May 25, 2012)

AsRock said:


> Arma 2+ AA ?.. Looks like a AH-1 ?..  Or you on about that new addon whats around ?.,



its just ArmA 2 CO and yes its the ah1. i just got back into the game and offcoures dayz mod
but thats really buggy


----------



## AsRock (May 25, 2012)

Richieb0y said:


> its just ArmA 2 CO and yes its the ah1. i just got back into the game and offcoures dayz mod
> but thats really buggy



Ahh i did a typo should of been OA which you said it was now so .

That bad huh. Hope it gets better soon as it might get people away from that ACE mod haha. Can you actually hide in the grass ?.. They never seem to get that right in the game haha.


----------



## Richieb0y (May 25, 2012)

AsRock said:


> Ahh i did a typo should of been OA which you said it was now so .
> 
> That bad huh. Hope it gets better soon as it might get people away from that ACE mod haha. Can you actually hide in the grass ?.. They never seem to get that right in the game haha.



lol no thats what bug me most 1km further no grass


----------



## Yo_Wattup (May 27, 2012)

TheHunter said:


> testing downsampling lol
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/5kj3C.jpg



weird reso


----------



## TheHunter (May 27, 2012)

^
Yep that one was 5:4 ratio 2x(1280x1024) 

here is one even weirder, 4:3..  

Dirt Showdown


----------



## phill (May 27, 2012)

Dirt Showdown looks awesome!!   I must get it!!


----------



## Yo_Wattup (May 27, 2012)

TheHunter said:


> ^
> Yep that one was 5:4 ratio 2x(1280x1024)
> 
> here is one even weirder, 4:3..
> ...



Thats 5:4 also actually


----------



## TheHunter (May 27, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> Thats 5:4 also actually



not really, but yeah i used ingame 5:4 ratio maybe that's why  

otherwise its this like so; 1440 × 1080 4:3 1,555,200


----------



## popswala (May 27, 2012)

That dirt does look pretty sweet. That makes me want it more. Nice screenies.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (May 28, 2012)

TheHunter said:


> not really, but yeah i used ingame 5:4 ratio maybe that's why
> 
> otherwise its this like so; 1440 × 1080 4:3 1,555,200



My bad, that is 4:3. 

Meanwhile I'm making a sphere in minecraft. Who here has ever tried to make something curved out of squares? What about something curved 3-dimensionally out of squares? IT'S HARD.  Bout 3 hours work so far:


----------



## Peter1986C (May 29, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> My bad, that is 4:3.
> 
> Meanwhile I'm making a sphere in minecraft. Who here has ever tried to make something curved out of squares? What about something curved 3-dimensionally out of squares. IT'S HARD.  Bout 3 hours work so far:
> 
> ...



When done, try it again in Survival Mode without flying enabled.


----------



## Drone (May 30, 2012)

*Deus Ex*

One of my favorite games, my favorite character, my favorite ending










Do it, JC!










JC is a great and strong character. And Deus Ex is the one of the best games ever made.






I love this ending most when Daedalus Icarus Helios and JC unite. 










Maybe this game has some Terminator and Matrix moments but it's still awesome and very original.  Just finished it now with full exploring and all. Took me two weeks maybe more. Damn, I love this! It always feels like it is my first playthrough!


----------



## Yo_Wattup (May 30, 2012)

BetA said:


> continued....
> 
> 
> http://www.abload.de/img/shift2012051400033079lnemv.jpg
> ...



WHat car game is that?



Chevalr1c said:


> When done, try it again in Survival Mode without flying enabled.



Ha, dont think so... 



Drone said:


> One of my favorite games, my favorite character, my favorite ending
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120530/de.png
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120530/di.png
> ...



Original deus ex? Excuse my deus ex n00bness.


----------



## BetA (May 30, 2012)

@ Yo_Wattup


> =Yo_Wattup;2642015]WHat car game is that?




That, Sir. Is Need for Speed Shift "1"...just modded a lot...And SGSSAA, wich looks awesome..


----------



## HossHuge (Jun 2, 2012)

Trine 2 in Eyefinity






See the troll in the far right?  I can take him out before I get there.


----------



## TheHunter (Jun 2, 2012)

Possible SPOILERS 



Pain to the Max 3, 

resized by photobucket.. originally was 1800x1440













































And it runs very well @ FXAA, MSAA is a killer and huge memory hog; gpu factory OC,  1800x1440 (+500k pixel vs 1080P) min 45-120 fps, avg 70-80fps, max Vram was ~1140mb.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 2, 2012)

TheHunter said:


> Possible SPOILERS
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sweet man.


----------



## popswala (Jun 2, 2012)

TheHunter said:


> Possible SPOILERS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is it me or does that guy on the right in the 3rd from last pick seem to look see through? You can see the background lines through his body.


----------



## TheHunter (Jun 2, 2012)

popswala said:


> Is it me or does that guy on the right in the 3rd from last pick seem to look see through? You can see the background lines through his body.



You mean this pic?





That's a post process effect, and actually its on top (in front) of the pic not behind it^^


----------



## popswala (Jun 2, 2012)

TheHunter said:


> You mean this pic?
> 
> [url]http://i1055.photobucket.com/albums/s515/Stv0r/Gamez/th_MaxPayne32012-06-0221-07-27-41.jpg[/URL]
> 
> That's a post process effect, and actually its on top (in front) of the pic not behind it^^



yea. I didn't notice the rest of the pic. I was just lookin at the action.


----------



## BetA (Jun 4, 2012)

Max Payne 3​
Maybe Spoilers..but i think i left em all out..


















































I think the Facial animation is awesome, in Max´s Face u can see the emotions very nicely...i really like the Game so far...

more to come....


----------



## BetA (Jun 4, 2012)

continued......

Now, here are the "Nasty" ones...
18+ ONLY!!! haha


Spoiler

















































Greetz BetA...


----------



## TotalChaos (Jun 4, 2012)

looks good


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jun 9, 2012)

Heavily Modded GTA IV.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 9, 2012)

Looks like one of the stock images from the Icenhancer mod.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 9, 2012)

1nf3rn0x said:


> Heavily Modded GTA IV.
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120609/gta iv.png



looks good what mods? ^^



InnocentCriminal said:


> Looks like one of the stock images from the Icenhancer mod.



IceEnhancer is a great mod making GTA:IV looks better than original ^^


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 9, 2012)

puma99dk| said:


> IceEnhancer is a great mod making GTA:IV looks better than original ^^



Yup it does, been using it since it's release. Looking forward to 2.1.


----------



## Drone (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## OnePostWonder (Jun 9, 2012)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Yup it does, been using it since it's release. Looking forward to 2.1.



BUSTED.

its*


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jun 9, 2012)

puma99dk| said:


> looks good what mods? ^^
> 
> 
> 
> IceEnhancer is a great mod making GTA:IV looks better than original ^^



Using all these!

Ultimate Textures v2.0 LINK: http://www.gta-downloads.com/en/gta4/total-conversions/11691-gta-iv-ultimate-textures.html.

Road Textures by DKTronics70 LINK: http://www.mediafire.com/?7128hnp7n7yhyzi
 iCEnhancer 1.3 by iCE La Glace LINK: http://www.gta4-mods.com/misc/icenhancer-13---enb-graphic-mod-f10005
 ENB details by Fonia5 LINK: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=FSLXVHHL
Trees MOD by DKT70 LINK: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=LC3URNF3
 VIVA New York Mod by Emble LINK: http://www.gtaforums.com/index.php?showtopic=439322
 More Liberty V3 LINK: http://www.gtagaming.com/downloads/gta-iv/misc-mods/4235
 Mercedes Benz SLR McLaren LINK: http://gtamania.ru/load/cars_for_gta_4/mercedes_benz


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 10, 2012)

1nf3rn0x said:


> Using all these!
> 
> Ultimate Textures v2.0 LINK: http://www.gta-downloads.com/en/gta4/total-conversions/11691-gta-iv-ultimate-textures.html.
> 
> ...



ur mediafire link is set to private so i can't dl it, plus megaupload got taking down by FBI u forgot that? ^^:

so would u re-upload them some where downloadable?


----------



## Csokis (Jun 10, 2012)

*Ys Origin*


----------



## Drone (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## TrainingDummy (Jun 14, 2012)

Bunch of random hi res screens I took earlier


----------



## TheHunter (Jun 15, 2012)

*Bf3*

i lol'd


----------



## Peter1986C (Jun 15, 2012)

Probably an inside joke then, 'cause I have missed it.


----------



## TheHunter (Jun 15, 2012)

well i didnt expect to have in car fov and they all sit so humbled lol


----------



## Animalpak (Jun 15, 2012)

Drone said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120613/dws.png
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120613/dws1.png



Wich game is this ?




*TO ALL : PLEASE SPECIFY THE GAME WHEN POST *


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 15, 2012)

King Arthur II Role Playing Wargame DX11


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jun 15, 2012)

Crysis still looks amazing

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HY1dFVFtwxA&feature=youtu.be


----------



## BetA (Jun 17, 2012)

1nf3rn0x said:


> Crysis still looks amazing
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HY1dFVFtwxA&feature=youtu.be



 nice...

would u mind posting the links and names of the mods u use? 
Thank you 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Here some Screens...

Crysis REVIVAL MOD for Crysis 2 and BF3.....​


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jun 18, 2012)

BetA said:


> would u mind posting the links and names of the mods u use?
> Thank you



I use BlackFires Mod.

http://www.4shared.com/file/ameHCcvI/_2__BlackFires_Mod_Setup.html


----------



## TheHunter (Jun 19, 2012)

The secret world

just a few pics, I deleted it after 15min wasn't impressed by aiming, movement.. in one word - sucks. Gfx looked ok though.


----------



## TheHunter (Jun 24, 2012)

Bf3













Cod4 mw with AO, but it looks ugly in the distance, kinda sucks because it makes a nice feel to it.


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Jun 27, 2012)

All thanks to my new ASUS PA238Q IPS monitor I received 6/21/2012. Unsure if I have it correctly calibrated yet.

DEUS EX: Human Revolution (I'm using DX11, Tesselation, MXAA and everything on maximum with zero VSync. Any reason for the strange aliasing?)














SPIDER-MAN: Shattered Dimensions (My favorite to least favourite SPIDER-MEN. Amazing, 2099, Noir and Ultimate.)


----------



## popswala (Jun 27, 2012)

Man that DEUS EX HR looks nice. My kind of environment. Gonna have to look hard into getting this one. Anyone with an extra plz hit me up.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jun 28, 2012)

Some great screenies on this page!


----------



## popswala (Jun 28, 2012)

Deus Ex: Human Revolution


----------



## TheHunter (Jul 2, 2012)

*Dirt2*


----------



## popswala (Jul 2, 2012)

you guys and those dirt 2 shots. I want that game soo bad lol. anyone ever get an extra copy. Plz hit me up. I haven't raced for soo long lol.

Nice shots there. are the cars customizable much at all?


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jul 2, 2012)

Damn.... dirt 2 looks better than dirt 3! I want.


----------



## popswala (Jul 2, 2012)

o yea, dirt 3 is the last one. I meant I want dirt 3 lol. I'm lost right now lol. Still I want dirt 3


----------



## TheHunter (Jul 2, 2012)

Car customizations, not really. Only car liveries, horns, dashboard toys 


In dirt3 you can select only car liveries. Imo Dirt3 looks worse, cars and "lightning" is better but that's about it; btw you can tweak Dirt2 car reflections, shadows to have Dirt3 look.
And if you dont buy Dirt3 complete edition, you get a half game..

I found Dirt2 better, the only thing that stood out in Dirt3 was snow/rain and night levels, Gymkhana events were meh.. Also it feels a bit crippled even in compete edition, 3-4 rally maps - Finland, Michigan, Monaco and maybe Kenya.  Its good game, but i feel they rushed it and its still missing some content.


----------



## korhal (Jul 3, 2012)

Guildwars 2


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## popswala (Jul 4, 2012)

sweet. what game is that?


----------



## mypg0306 (Jul 4, 2012)

*Batman AA*


----------



## mypg0306 (Jul 4, 2012)

*Deus EX: Human Revolution*


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Jul 4, 2012)

popswala said:


> sweet. what game is that?



Max Payne 3 ^^

Picked it up for 1/2 off on Amazon.


----------



## TheHunter (Jul 5, 2012)

Continent of the ninth seal - C9

Cool hack&slash with free mouse camera look,  if the secret world had this mouse approach it would owned. 













TESV - lol dinocrysis


----------



## TheHunter (Jul 6, 2012)

L4D2













Tank GOW skin 














few more, Freddy Kruger as Nick lol


----------



## TheHunter (Jul 8, 2012)

Multiple Dirt3 screens, i wish it had more levels


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jul 8, 2012)

More minecraft!


----------



## TheHunter (Jul 11, 2012)

Dirt Showdown


----------



## Splave (Jul 11, 2012)

best thread on TPU, thanks all!


----------



## ViperXTR (Jul 15, 2012)

Xenoblade sprite upgrade (textures are in WIP)


----------



## gopal (Jul 15, 2012)

*Plants Vs Zombies*

Zombies in Temple and Noodle Zombies




I know this is a very low graphics game and unpopular but this is the best game i have played


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 15, 2012)

gaming a little Aion Free-2-Play - PTS


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 15, 2012)

*Blades of Time*


Spoiler



















One of the longest boss fights ever for me. It took me around 10 minutes to get from the first screenshot to the second. And it took me more than half an hour to reach the first screenshot in the first place. LOL


----------



## gopal (Jul 15, 2012)

add your fps with your screenshots


----------



## Drone (Jul 15, 2012)

Can't choose what classic game to play. BloodRayne, Deus Ex or Serious Sam The Next Encounter.

Deus Ex and BloodRayne look good with D3d10.






Lol I've never talked to Paul from that point haha






*drools* Rayne always rocks!


----------



## gopal (Jul 15, 2012)

You guys have great GPUs i dont just see my system specs


----------



## TheHunter (Jul 15, 2012)

Some more Dirt Showdown


----------



## ViperXTR (Jul 16, 2012)

"moving screenshot with sound >_>"
view in HD 
[yt]o-aaOYQYaZ4[/yt]


----------



## BetA (Jul 21, 2012)

Amnesia + Anna​


----------



## popswala (Jul 21, 2012)

Kingdom of Amalur Reckoning


----------



## TheHunter (Jul 21, 2012)

*RigidGems*

lol shiny 
http://www.rigidgems.sakura.ne.jp/


----------



## TheHunter (Jul 22, 2012)

Thief3 - modded, forced AA +bloom. 

Hm it turned out a bit darker 

















Crysis2  - Maldo mod

look at his hand, when i checked ingame i thought its real lol


----------



## Frick (Jul 22, 2012)

gopal said:


> add your fps with your screenshots





gopal said:


> You guys have great GPUs i dont just see my system specs



Why bother with that? I find it distracting, and often it's totally irrelevant.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 23, 2012)

sry for the pic size but i am hooked to playing Aion in Window mode so i can keep contact with others on instant messengers while i play ._.

This here is my original and first made Aion Character atm i am a Templar lvl 31 ^^













maybe i will shoot some action shots later or another time, but srsly she don't speak much and everytime she do i am like ahhhh kawaii


----------



## popswala (Jul 23, 2012)

Aion's not to bad of a game. I have a lvl 34 tank and a lvl32 Assassin. I use to play it alot but got tired of the world being nothing but a whole pvp arena. Make's it a lil hard to quest when a soldier kills you and then you have to travel all the way where you were questing just to get killed on the way again, o and you lose a lil xp on top of that. Really annoying.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 23, 2012)

popswala said:


> Aion's not to bad of a game. I have a lvl 34 tank and a lvl32 Assassin. I use to play it alot but got tired of the world being nothing but a whole pvp arena. Make's it a lil hard to quest when a soldier kills you and then you have to travel all the way where you were questing just to get killed on the way again, o and you lose a lil xp on top of that. Really annoying.



yeah it's annoying in some parts of the world when u get killed by an "über" high-skilled Asmodian or something like that otherwise i like the game, too bad my friend stopped and jumped on D3 instead that game don't say me anything


----------



## popswala (Jul 23, 2012)

I remember first time I seen a portal. I was running around in desert where those dog like things, tree stumps and ostriches are and saw a portal up on a small ledge. I went to check it out and I went in it. When I came out there was a dozen Asmo's right there waiting and they killed me in like a sec. I said never again to a portal. Heck if I see a red dot I run the other way. I really got tired of losing xp. Stupid assassins and archers running around together. Archers to slow you down while the assassin sneaks up on you. grrrr


----------



## Drone (Jul 24, 2012)

The sexiest protagonists ever


----------



## Phusius (Jul 24, 2012)

Stop turning me on Drone.  xD


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 24, 2012)

Phusius said:


> Stop turning me on Drone.  xD



 (Yes ino it's 4 fun but still didn't get it, maybe bcs does to gaming ladies never said me anything)


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 26, 2012)

my little Aion Character sure got some power at lvl 32 (now lvl 33) 





Grapping the big animals and swing them around and slam them to the ground


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 26, 2012)

It that a free to play game?


----------



## Drone (Jul 26, 2012)

Phusius said:


> Stop turning me on Drone.  xD



Lol here's more.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 26, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> It that a free to play game?



Edward Aion went free-2-play back in February this year.

In February 2012, AION will be switching from a subscription based system to the free-to-play model.
http://www.aionfreetoplay.com/website/free2play/


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 26, 2012)

not only characters and animals r bigger than me also "Huge Titanium" i was like WTF when i saw it  










and Radical_Edward if u wanna find me i am on the Nexus server ^^;


----------



## BetA (Jul 29, 2012)

Protoype 2 + HL2 - Cinematic Mod 11-37​


























 FakeFactory´s Cinematic mod 11.37
























-BetA-


----------



## AsRock (Jul 30, 2012)

BetA said:


> Protoype 2 + HL2 - Cinematic Mod 11-37​
> 
> http://www.abload.de/img/prototype22012072904540u6y.jpg
> 
> ...



Yeah i tried that HL2 mod about a year ago and the difference and all the changes made it look totally sweet..

Does it still mess with steam ?, as when i tried it you had to run it without steam running and if anyone's thinking of playing HL2 this mod is a must although as i remember it was a hell of a large file(s) to download.


----------



## popswala (Jul 30, 2012)

just looking at the pics its making me want to give it a try. never played that one yet. I might get it just for the mods.  Any link to where all the mods are for it?


----------



## BetA (Jul 30, 2012)

well. the mods are all in all around 15 gb...very hard to get kinda...but i have some links...
Also it doesnt mess with steam in any way at all..just follow the rules and tutorial on how to install it...See hompage of cinematic mod 11 (Fakefactory)

i can post the links here if u want...
Like i sayd it took me hell of a time to find clean and Original Files for the Mod..
Its up to u if u load it there or not, i did and all is good 

If u guys find different links for teh cm11 to 11.35 update (4.5gb) PLEASE POST IT...

ok, heres teh list:



> its very hard to find all teh downloads as i dont wanted rapidshare or so..
> For one link i had to register on an russian torrent tracker..seem sok..jused it just for the Mod..
> The cm11 i found an free site with hosting at full speed, and that cool , casue thats teh biggest part..
> 
> ...



i hope that helps u all to get the files u need...The mod really is Awesome..HD textures, new Stuff liek Paralax Occlusion Mapping, Ambient Occlusion and many many more..

heres a list of teh Changes fomr teh LAST Update..



> -   Recompiled the binaries with latest VisualStudio 2010
> -   Added Parallax Occlusion Mapping
> -   Added Post Process Effects (optional)
> -   Added HEV Suit Visor reflections, BF3-style (optional)
> ...



Heres the HomePage of Fakefactory..



> http://cinematicmod.com/what_is_cinematicmod.php



Greetings, BetA

EDIT:

Well someone asked about the SIze..ok, the Mods all in all are around 15gb...BUT, after installing (extracting/updating) it grows to around 40 - 50 GB. ...so make shure u have more tehn 50 GB free space on the Drive where ur STeam is...U also need - Half Life 2 with all episodes and:

- Source SDK
- Source SDK 2007
- Source SDK Base

ok, thats it, if u have any Question, feel free to ask...

And because thats an Screenshot Thread, i better post some..hehe..ok here a few more HL2 Cinematic mod..testing bloom styles and stuff..
























Greetz....


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 30, 2012)

BetA said:


> well. the mods are all in all around 15 gb...very hard to get kinda...but i have some links...
> Also it doesnt mess with steam in any way at all..just follow the rules and tutorial on how to install it...See hompage of cinematic mod 11 (Fakefactory)
> 
> i can post the links here if u want...
> ...



u should fix ur rapidshare and custom-level links bcs they don't work.

and i so like this mod of HL2


----------



## BetA (Jul 30, 2012)

ok, rapidshare doesnt work ur right, gonna fix that..But teh custom level links are working...i tested them..u need to register there. then u can get all 9 parts from CM11 plus teh perf fix, teh update to 11.05 and teh missing files..they are all there and working for me..(2mb/s..)

Working here:






anyway, heres the 11.35 to 11.37 Update... i put it on MediaFire..



> http://www.mediafire.com/?1427dm6c3thge6k



Greetz BetA


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 30, 2012)

BetA said:


> ok, rapidshare doesnt work ur right, gonna fix that..But teh custom level links are working...i tested them..u need to register there. then u can get all 9 parts from CM11 plus teh perf fix, teh update to 11.05 and teh missing files..they are all there and working for me..(2mb/s..)
> 
> Working here:
> 
> ...



if u wanna link like this http://www.custom-level.info/downloa...aufmotzen.html it don't work with ... in the middle that's what i mean i see.

if u want to make sure when u copy pasting url's that it almost always work put [ url ] [ /url ] around it. (without space ofc)


erm u got any idea of how to update from v11.01?


----------



## BetA (Jul 30, 2012)

oh, ok..heres the link...

http://www.custom-level.info/downloads,37,1,half_life_2_pimp_spiel_grafisch_aufmotzen.html

as for updating from 11.01..well, i guess start with update cm11 to 11.05 first and go from there then, if u allready have cm11.01 full...Go to the Fakefactory forum, allmost all questions about how to install is there..

greetz BetA

greetz BetA


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jul 31, 2012)

popswala said:


> just looking at the pics its making me want to give it a try. never played that one yet. I might get it just for the mods.  Any link to where all the mods are for it?



Youve never played HL2? May god have mercy on your soul...


----------



## Recus (Aug 2, 2012)

*BulletRun*







 zazulee was QQ fag.







 Active reload


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Aug 12, 2012)

GTA IV with Ice mod.


----------



## popswala (Aug 12, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> Youve never played HL2? May god have mercy on your soul...



lol. never thought it appealed to me. I'm more an mmo geek lol. 

I totally forgot about this. getting it now and hunting down the mods as I'm typing this up. to bad we don't have a file transfer on here so we can easily send things across to each other and save time. Doubt thats possible though.


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 12, 2012)

popswala said:


> lol. never thought it appealed to me. I'm more an mmo geek lol.
> 
> I totally forgot about this. getting it now and hunting down the mods as I'm typing this up. to bad we don't have a file transfer on here so we can easily send things across to each other and save time. Doubt thats possible though.



WOW!!!!!!  Half Life 2 is frigging awesome Pops! And with these mods, which I have never run, would make it even more frigging awesome. 

Yea, we don't have a file transfer on TPU, however I may be able to set one up in the very near future for TPU members.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 12, 2012)

yea mods are great but sadly the cockup with there downloads is just utterly pathetic was gonna give it shot but the amount of effort needed to track down all parts makes it a worthless endeavor great mod ruined by inadequate download options,  Use to be easy with the torrent links but since well all the officially torrents are no longer usable do to the trackers being shut down this mod for HL2 is dead in the water to me. Its to bad as there is alot to admire but its let down by inadequate hosting for there own content.


----------



## phill (Aug 13, 2012)

If I've got some time I can always try to help and download something if you guys can help show me the way to go and get it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 13, 2012)

Haven't posted in here in a while, so here is my latest desktop.  Nothing special, just simple.


----------



## Peter1986C (Aug 13, 2012)

^^ wrong topic dude. Here is the link to the proper thread: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=51852


----------



## Recus (Aug 14, 2012)

*Panzar: Forged by Chaos*


----------



## Animalpak (Aug 14, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Haven't posted in here in a while, so here is my latest desktop.  Nothing special, just simple.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120813/Capture128.jpg



did you know where is that place ?


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 18, 2012)

finally i tried Max Payne 3 the first of the Max Payne games i every played, but it's not normal gun shooting mad game but with nice graphics and using around 1,7gb of ram on my GTX 680 maybe it's time to get a 4gb version instead so i don't suddenly comes up and ran out of memory 

running everything on high or very high just the top of the line...

running the game in 1920x1080p but TPU resize the size


----------



## BetA (Aug 19, 2012)

Nightmare House 2 - Prototype 2


----------



## Frick (Aug 19, 2012)

puma99dk| said:


> finally i tried Max Payne 3 the first of the Max Payne games i every played, but it's not normal gun shooting mad game



Then go play the first games. Seriously, they are still VERY good.


----------



## Animalpak (Aug 20, 2012)

Sniper elite V2 my best splatter shoots. Im working on the DLC Kill the Fuhrer for a memorable headshot.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Aug 20, 2012)

puma99dk| said:


> gaming a little Aion Free-2-Play - PTS
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=47815&stc=1&d=1342366099
> 
> ...



is this any good?  I'm dling it now but i'm still curious?


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 20, 2012)

exodusprime1337 said:


> is this any good?  I'm dling it now but i'm still curious?



the graphic is really really good, but i had some enemies laying funny after i shot them.

story line well, it's there u get the past too on how Max got where he is.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Aug 20, 2012)

puma99dk| said:


> the graphic is really really good, but i had some enemies laying funny after i shot them.
> 
> story line well, it's there u get the past too on how Max got where he is.



awesome.. i'm waiting for the last patch to finish then i'm gonna start playing


----------



## Drone (Aug 20, 2012)

One of the best games I've ever played. It's just amazing.


----------



## chris89 (Aug 20, 2012)

Just testing SR3 with new graphics card.










Railworks 3 Maxed as well






Chris


----------



## Csokis (Aug 23, 2012)

*Arctic Combat*


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Aug 25, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SrAKtE4iAyQ&feature=youtu.be

Was listening to music while playing. I was riding the cop cars for about 1minute but then i decided to start recording


----------



## Drone (Aug 26, 2012)

Pain Golem aka final boss from *Drakan 2* 

Took me a while to figure out how to kill him. Darn games in good ol' days were smarter


----------



## TheHunter (Sep 2, 2012)

Testing Doom3 - Sikkmod with extra texture, gfx mods














some more


----------



## TheHunter (Sep 3, 2012)

*Doom3 - sikkmod*

part 2


----------



## TheHunter (Sep 3, 2012)

Part3


----------



## popswala (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm gonna have to look this doom 3 up. Haven't played dooms since n64 lol. That looks awesome with that mod.


----------



## TheHunter (Sep 6, 2012)

popswala said:


> I'm gonna have to look this doom 3 up. Haven't played dooms since n64 lol. That looks awesome with that mod.



Yes its Sikk 


btw he disabled most monster shadows, you can see IMP doesnt cast it.. Dunno why, apparently because it doesnt show correctly, anyway i found the location and enabled them back. 

its hidden in 
pak_modfiles > materials > characters.mtr/monsters.mtr file.

i deleted both lines, where it said sikkmod fix..
noShadows //sikkmod
noSelfShadow //sikkmod


----------



## LightningJR (Sep 6, 2012)

SpaceEngine 0.96


----------



## Drone (Sep 8, 2012)

^ pretty landscape







Heh I remember I didn't like this game back in the day lol, now I do.


----------



## phill (Sep 8, 2012)

What's the game Drone??


----------



## Drone (Sep 8, 2012)

phill said:


> What's the game Drone??



It's oldie  _Return To Castle Wolfenstein: Operation Resurrection_. Here's the loading screen:











Lol at my hp=1 haha. Gotta reload


----------



## phill (Sep 8, 2012)

Many thanks for that   I thought it was something like Battlefield 1942 or something !! I might have to have a look for my copy of Return to Castle Wolfenstein


----------



## Drone (Sep 8, 2012)

No problem phill  That game rocks. These burning creatures are so creepy ...


----------



## phill (Sep 8, 2012)

Not played it in a while..  I think I'm gonna have to keep one of my old rigs


----------



## newlife (Sep 9, 2012)

*sleeping dogs*

sleeping dogs


----------



## jagd (Sep 9, 2012)

Edit : this post was at wrong topic, should be in deals thread ,sorry .


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 9, 2012)

Wrong thread for that, that post belongs to the Deals thread.


----------



## MetalRacer (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## BlackZero (Sep 11, 2012)

*TESV*


----------



## TheHunter (Sep 17, 2012)

Some more DOOMED3


----------



## TheHunter (Sep 17, 2012)

part deux :




















































edit: few more with POM -big perf. killer


----------



## LeviathanPT (Sep 17, 2012)

Project CARS - BUILD 302 - Ingame


----------



## Animalpak (Sep 17, 2012)

Ohhhhh myyyyy gfaaaaawwwwffffdddddddddddd !!!!!


----------



## phill (Sep 19, 2012)

Damn that looks amazing!!


----------



## LeviathanPT (Sep 19, 2012)

Project CARS - Pre-Alpha Build 302

Thanks guys you can check more @ the link @ my sig. Heres a few more.


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 20, 2012)

Almost looks like RL footage...


----------



## LeviathanPT (Sep 20, 2012)

All ingame taken with the free cam 
You can watch the latest community trailer here http://vimeo.com/49717388


----------



## BlackZero (Sep 20, 2012)

*Black Mesa (8x EQ Adaptive MSAA)*


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 20, 2012)

LeviathanPT said:


> All ingame taken with the free cam
> You can watch the latest community trailer here http://vimeo.com/49717388



Well, I guess having 2 GTX570s in SLI helps.  On my PC it will never look that good, although if it is playable with a keyboard and gives alright looks with decent performance @ 1280x1024 (on my HD 6670) I might give it a try.


----------



## LeviathanPT (Sep 20, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> Well, I guess having 2 GTX570s in SLI helps.  On my PC it will never look that good, although if it is playable with a keyboard and gives alright looks with decent performance @ 1280x1024 (on my HD 6670) I might give it a try.



We have people running the game on a 9800GT 
You can always register on the forums for free and browse around


----------



## Vendor (Sep 22, 2012)

Ashes Cricket 2009, just finished a tournament.
Graphics Might not be the best but it's the greatest cricket gaming effort in my view.


----------



## hellrazor (Sep 22, 2012)

That dude on the right looks like there's a gun pointed at him.


----------



## LeviathanPT (Sep 22, 2012)

hellrazor said:


> That dude on the right looks like there's a gun pointed at him.



Ahaah now that i paid more attention, it really does


----------



## Recus (Sep 25, 2012)

XCom: Enemy Unknown Demo




















↓


 Surprise mother*ucker.


----------



## LeviathanPT (Sep 25, 2012)

LoL i clicked your pics and the first thing that poped up with some girl jumping with huge boobs!


----------



## Recus (Sep 25, 2012)

LeviathanPT said:


> LoL i clicked your pics and the first thing that poped up with some girl jumping with huge boobs!



U mad non Adblock user?


----------



## Animalpak (Sep 25, 2012)

black mesa looks good but you have to install a tool from steam bunch of shit just for play it


----------



## popswala (Sep 25, 2012)

Black Mesa
















Orcs Must Die 2











Fall Out New Vegas DLC Old World Blues


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 25, 2012)

LeviathanPT said:


> We have people running the game on a 9800GT
> You can always register on the forums for free and browse around



Please give a Benchmarking mode. If you can find any way to make it memory or CPU dependant, I'd lvoe to use such a benchmark in my reviews.


I'd lvoe some new pretties to stare at while testing hardware.


----------



## LeviathanPT (Sep 25, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Please give a Benchmarking mode. If you can find any way to make it memory or CPU dependant, I'd lvoe to use such a benchmark in my reviews.
> 
> 
> I'd lvoe some new pretties to stare at while testing hardware.




I have actually asked the devs that today but since the game is still a pre-alpha its not on their priorities currently.

But you can use it as a benchmark if you have the game.
You just have to select a track that is heavy in detail, for example Nordschleife (eiffenwald) at 17:00, enable 20+ AI and select race. 

Once you are in the starting line just press CTRL+I and the AI will take control of your car, and you can just press CTRL+S to check fps 










Not exactly a benchmark tool like we are used to but pretty cool aswell 

Heres some screenshots from the latest build! Taken by community members.


----------



## TheHunter (Sep 28, 2012)

Some more *DOOM3 -  S!KkMΦd*


----------



## TheHunter (Sep 28, 2012)

part 2


----------



## TheHunter (Sep 30, 2012)

BF3 Armored kill DLC

























lol


----------



## LeviathanPT (Sep 30, 2012)

Project CARS - Pre-Alpha Build 311


----------



## BlackZero (Sep 30, 2012)

*X3 Terran Conflict* - *Battlestar Galactica Campaign/Models*


----------



## BlackZero (Oct 2, 2012)

*X3TC - BSG Mod*

First image is from the X-Tended Mod.


----------



## Sliver27 (Oct 2, 2012)

I just finish Diablo III.

yes screenie included:





















160hrs gametime. Lvl 60 Paragon 6 Barbarian. 35KHP 50KDPS - 700+ All Resistances 12.5K Armor. Rune Sword Poison Damage 1067DPS (Sliver Victor) - 1.73HPS.

some minecraft:


----------



## Sliver27 (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## Sliver27 (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## BlackZero (Oct 2, 2012)

*X³: Terran Conflict (BSG Mod)*




















































And a quick video during above battle scene (click on image to view).


----------



## LeviathanPT (Oct 3, 2012)

Project CARS - Pre-Alpha - Build 313


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 3, 2012)

Ghost Recon future soldier


----------



## TheHunter (Oct 3, 2012)

SeriusSam3


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Oct 3, 2012)

Some GRiD. Not too bad from a 2007 game.


----------



## BetA (Oct 3, 2012)

Square by STILL || WTF Moments in BF3​
Square: -1st @ Geeks Can Dance 2012:





























> Square by STILL  -  ( 1st @ Geeks Can Dance 2012 )
> Get the Demo here:
> 
> 
> > http://www.still-scene.org/production/show/25



|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||

A strange Garden GNOME and my WTF Moment in BF3...

If u KNIFE that Gnome he makes strange noises 











Erm, WHat just happenend? Wheres that freaking icy Mountan coming from..(GPU RAM OC was a tiny bit to aggresive, hehe)






------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Square by STILL  -  ( 1st @ Geeks Can Dance 2012 )
Get the Demo here:


> http://www.still-scene.org/production/show/25




by....


----------



## Sliver27 (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## Sliver27 (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## Sliver27 (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## Sliver27 (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## Sliver27 (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## Sliver27 (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## Sliver27 (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## LeviathanPT (Oct 3, 2012)

Sweet rides you got there


----------



## BlackZero (Oct 4, 2012)

*X³: Terran Conflict (BSG Mod)*

Click on image for full size.


----------



## BlackZero (Oct 4, 2012)

*TESV*

Click on image for full size.


----------



## stuartb04 (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## BlackZero (Oct 7, 2012)

*X³: Terran Conflict (BSG Mod)*

Click on image for full size.


----------



## BlackZero (Oct 8, 2012)

*TESV*

Click on image for full size


----------



## stuartb04 (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## BetA (Oct 10, 2012)

Dishonored​
4 x 4 SGSSAA + SweetFX (sharpening, smaa and a tiny little bit of vibrance)
The Game looks pretty damn cool..

i like it...:nerd:

















Whooops...i totaly didnt wanted to do that...


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 10, 2012)

Looks real good revews are based on console versions.

I want dishonored but only when steam sales it...


----------



## Csokis (Oct 10, 2012)

*WRC 3 Demo*


----------



## Csokis (Oct 10, 2012)

*Dishonored*


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 10, 2012)

Csokis said:


> *WRC 3 Demo*
> 
> http://www.abload.de/img/wrc3_demo_2012_10_10_qukhl.jpg
> http://www.abload.de/img/wrc3_demo_2012_10_10_4mj0w.jpg
> ...



Nice pics. Poor DS3 though... Demolished like that.


----------



## Csokis (Oct 10, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> Nice pics. Poor DS3 though... Demolished like that.



Yes, because I can not drive in real life.  Sorry.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 10, 2012)

Just kidding


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Oct 11, 2012)

Some more grid

















































I like to drift


----------



## stuartb04 (Oct 11, 2012)

nice 
i love me some grid

forgot about that game


----------



## LeviathanPT (Oct 11, 2012)

*Project CARS - Pre-Alpha - Build 318-320*







Spoiler


----------



## TrainingDummy (Oct 12, 2012)

Finally got around to trying out Fallout 3. I dunno what took me so long, this is actually a pretty bad ass game


----------



## TrainingDummy (Oct 12, 2012)

LeviathanPT said:


> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/51646791/PCars Screenshots/October/6-11 October/2012-10-08_00008.jpg
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/51646791/PCars Screenshots/October/6-11 October/2012-10-08_00014.jpg
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/51646791/PCars Screenshots/October/6-11 October/2012-10-08_00030.jpg
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/51646791/PCars Screenshots/October/6-11 October/2012-10-08_00032.jpg
> ...



That is one seriously beautiful game 
does it look that good when it's in motion?


----------



## LeviathanPT (Oct 12, 2012)

TrainingDummy said:


> That is one seriously beautiful game
> does it look that good when it's in motion?




You tell me 
http://youtu.be/m-LcQvhzoJE?hd=1
http://youtu.be/bcsao6gGSzY?hd=1
http://youtu.be/airiIdHbN0k?hd=1







Spoiler


----------



## Csokis (Oct 13, 2012)

*Dishonored (SGSSAA 4x4 + SweetFX)*


----------



## Csokis (Oct 13, 2012)

*4x4 SGSSAA, HQAO, HQAF & SweetFX with modded ini + 105 FOV*


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Oct 13, 2012)

Race Driver GRID RX-7 Drift - YouTube

Some GRID Drift. Not my best, but decent


----------



## phill (Oct 13, 2012)

Nice drift


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Oct 13, 2012)

Did you guys know Cod 4 could look so good?


----------



## LeviathanPT (Oct 13, 2012)

*Project CARS - Pre-Alpha - Build 322*

















By *Kelnor34*


----------



## phill (Oct 13, 2012)

That racing game looks awesome!!   How does it play? More Sim style or arcade?


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 13, 2012)

phill said:


> That racing game looks awesome!!   How does it play? More Sim style or arcade?



Here is the topic on Project Cars Phill. 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=166953


----------



## phill (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks mate!!  I have a few to many forums to keep tabs on and often forget where and which one does what!!


----------



## LeviathanPT (Oct 13, 2012)

The objective is to make a racing simulator, not another arcade game 
But as mentioned above use the pCARS thread to further discussion in order to keep this thread on topic


----------



## Csokis (Oct 13, 2012)

*4x SGSSAA, HQAO, HQAF & SweetFX (modded .ini, final) + 105 FOV*


----------



## Finners (Oct 13, 2012)

A few of F1 2012


----------



## LeviathanPT (Oct 13, 2012)

*Project CARS - Pre-Alpha - Build 322*

Click the pictures for big size 1920*1080.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 13, 2012)

can we start putting the massive walls of high res pictures in spoiler tags please.. my internet is far from 56k and its still a rediculous annoyance just to scroll down to see new posts with images loading and resizing


----------



## erocker (Oct 14, 2012)

1nf3rn0x said:


> Did you guys know Cod 4 could look so good?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121013/iw3mp 2012-10-14 00-30-05-51.png
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121013/iw3mp 2012-10-14 00-30-13-11.png
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121013/iw3mp 2012-10-14 00-30-15-13.png
> ...



It looks like the resolution is scrunched into the size of the picture.


----------



## LeviathanPT (Oct 14, 2012)

ShiBDiB said:


> can we start putting the massive walls of high res pictures in spoiler tags please.. my internet is far from 56k and its still a rediculous annoyance just to scroll down to see new posts with images loading and resizing



Fixed 2 posts of mine where the thumbnail generator seem not to have worked as expected.

Sorry about it !


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 14, 2012)

erocker said:


> It looks like the resolution is scrunched into the size of the picture.



Yeah, looks as if it's been downsampled.


----------



## BlackZero (Oct 14, 2012)

*PlanetSide 2 Beta*

Click on Image for full size























*TESV*

Click on Image for full size


----------



## BetA (Oct 15, 2012)

Dishonored (4x4SGSSAA+Tweaks and SweetFX

















LOOOOOOOOOL, funny engine issues id say..hahaha


----------



## johnspack (Oct 15, 2012)

Prey revisited,  at 1920x1200,  and 32x csaa and 4x ssaa:


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 15, 2012)

Technically screenshots, but they're score screenshots LOL

Almost a great comeback (it was 45-64 at one point).


Spoiler











Teammate captured their flag in the last few seconds to clinch the tiebreaker win.


Spoiler











Best KDR in quite a while, shame that I died once (I took on all three of them, only killed two LOL).


Spoiler











My kill on the other team's Warlord won it for us.


Spoiler


----------



## johnspack (Oct 15, 2012)

Deus Ex:  revisited at 32x csaa and 8x ssaa:


----------



## johnspack (Oct 15, 2012)

CODMW3 1920x1200 at 32x csaa and 8x ssaa:













God old graphics engine,  really doesn't shine does it?


----------



## hellrazor (Oct 15, 2012)

Just a hint: save your screenshots as PNGs to avoid jpg corruption.


----------



## LeviathanPT (Oct 15, 2012)

*Project CARS - Pre-Alpha - Build 323*


----------



## johnspack (Oct 15, 2012)

hellrazor said:


> Just a hint: save your screenshots as PNGs to avoid jpg corruption


Hmm,  yeah,  thought I'd have a problem with image sizes,  but seems TPU resizes them now just fine,  so I'll use png from now on.


----------



## johnspack (Oct 15, 2012)

Yep,  as I thought,  TPU can't accept my png file sizes...  so here's Serious Sam HD at 1920x1200 at 32x csaa and 8x ssaa:












Hmm,  seems I can't win,  photobucket downsizes them more than TPU!  In otherwords,  TPU won't take my pngs
and photobucket ridiculously reduces them.  How do I retain original quality?  Do I actually need to take the png
screenshot,  and then run it through photoshop to reduce it,  and then upload it?  arrrg...  must be a better system....


----------



## BetA (Oct 17, 2012)

NFS SHIFT - various addons, mods......​


----------



## LeviathanPT (Oct 17, 2012)

*Project CARS - Pre-Alpha - Build 324 - New Weather Effects*


----------



## punisher186 (Oct 17, 2012)

*Dishonored*


----------



## LeviathanPT (Oct 18, 2012)

If he had a mustache i would call him Hitler


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 18, 2012)

It's Hugo Weaving isn't it?


----------



## LeviathanPT (Oct 18, 2012)

*Project CARS - Pre-Alpha - Build 326 - New Weather Effects*

Click the screenshots for big size picture!


----------



## LeviathanPT (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 20, 2012)

johnspack said:


> Yep,  as I thought,  TPU can't accept my png file sizes...  so here's Serious Sam HD at 1920x1200 at 32x csaa and 8x ssaa:
> http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff126/CamelJock/Misc/SamHD_TSE2012-10-1515-36-35-04.png
> http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff126/CamelJock/Misc/SamHD_TSE2012-10-1515-35-54-07.png
> http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff126/CamelJock/Misc/SamHD_TSE2012-10-1515-35-04-32.png
> ...



Try to save the screenshots as .jpg files with 100% quality (when making the screenshots, e.g. Afterburner does so). I believe that wikipedia has a page in which it is implied that screenshots of games can best be saved as .jpg and not .png.



wikipedia]JPEG (Joint Photographic Experts Group) format can produce a smaller file than PNG for photographic (and photo-like) images said:


> [url]http://i458.photobucket.com/albums/qq304/wizza28/pCARS2012-10-1915-24-16-20.png?t=1350657217[/url]
> [url]http://i458.photobucket.com/albums/qq304/wizza28/pCARS2012-10-1915-28-33-52.png?t=1350657256[/url]
> [url]http://i458.photobucket.com/albums/qq304/wizza28/pCARS2012-10-1915-29-47-22.png?t=1350657284[/url]



I like the ad stickers with fake brands on the cars.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 20, 2012)

That project cars looks fuckin' sick!


----------



## BlackZero (Oct 21, 2012)

*TESV*

Click on image for full size


----------



## LeviathanPT (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## xxdozer322 (Oct 21, 2012)

^just a request, by any chance you have any rotary powered cars? i lovee the details and was wondering if maybe you had screenshots of any mazdas rotary cars. i would love some nice wallpapers


----------



## LeviathanPT (Oct 21, 2012)

Theres none yet, but maybe in the future there will be.


----------



## JNUKZ (Oct 21, 2012)

I hope they add Mazda 787B.

btw first post


----------



## xxdozer322 (Oct 21, 2012)

^YESSSSSS ive been to Sevenstock the passed 5 years, and omg. when those rotaries start up, they shake the ground


----------



## JNUKZ (Oct 21, 2012)

Yeah probably best engine sound ever, but please put the car with proper sounds


----------



## BetA (Oct 23, 2012)

"Dishonored - in its Beauty"
SGSSAA + INI Tweaks + SweetFX​
*Best looked at with an DARK BACKGROUND (Dark Theme)*


----------



## punisher186 (Oct 23, 2012)

JNUKZ said:


> Yeah probably best engine sound ever, but please put the car with proper sounds



Even more so when it has a proper streetport.






Flew out of the map in Mass Effect.


----------



## LeviathanPT (Oct 24, 2012)

*Project CARS - Pre-Alpha - Build 329 - Community SS*


----------



## phill (Oct 24, 2012)

That does look amazing   Are there any plans to put the tread on the tyres??


----------



## LeviathanPT (Oct 24, 2012)

Nvm you are asking about diferent tire models i missunderstood. Currently only slicks are available, the new tire model was upgraded tho.


> *Switched to 3 rows of seta (24 long).


----------



## JNUKZ (Oct 24, 2012)

Rain effects are awesome.


----------



## LeviathanPT (Oct 24, 2012)

*Project CARS - Pre-Alpha - Build 330*



JNUKZ said:


> Rain effects are awesome.



They sure do and today they released a new build with the BMW Z4 GT3 with textures


----------



## Widjaja (Oct 25, 2012)

Wow those screens of project cars look great!
Must take a look at the game today.

Thanks for the images.

Some screens of the magic the 12.10 WHQL and 12.11 BETA brought to Skyrim for me.
Only game which is affected in a bad way.

Hm...Looks fine





Oh...where did those trees in the background go?




Ah there's the trees, whoa wtf was that?!




...





Back to my previous drivers.


----------



## JNUKZ (Oct 25, 2012)

Cities Xl 2011


----------



## JNUKZ (Oct 25, 2012)

Cities Xl 2011






EDIT: 2post lol how can I delete one?


----------



## phill (Oct 25, 2012)

Click on the post you don't want and click edit, then advanced.  You'll see a button there for deleting the post


----------



## Section-9 (Oct 26, 2012)

*Deadlight*


----------



## LeviathanPT (Oct 26, 2012)

That game looks pretty sweet Section-9.


----------



## punisher186 (Oct 26, 2012)

Looking in this thread reminds me of all the games I still need to purchase.  Namely the BioShock series and Dishonored.


----------



## BlackZero (Oct 26, 2012)

*TES IV*

Click on image for full size


----------



## BlackZero (Oct 27, 2012)

*Black Mesa*

Click on image for full size


----------



## BlackZero (Oct 28, 2012)

*Black Mesa*

Click on image for full size


----------



## Csokis (Oct 29, 2012)

*4x SGSSAA, HQAF & SweetFX (own edited .ini) *


----------



## JNUKZ (Oct 29, 2012)

Csokis said:


> *4x SGSSAA, HQAF & SweetFX (own edited .ini) *
> 
> http://www.abload.de/img/maseratik7qpy.jpg



What game is this?

Need for Speed?


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 29, 2012)

some MOHW maxed out everything on Ultra with my GTX 680.

oh and i luv this one "door bomb" the most it got funny text xD

















*Knock Knock"


----------



## Csokis (Oct 29, 2012)

JNUKZ said:


> What game is this?
> 
> Need for Speed?



Yes, Need for Speed: Most Wanted.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Nov 1, 2012)

I needa force AA through Nvidia Control Panel, oh well, next time I'll do it for more screenies


----------



## M3T4LM4N222 (Nov 1, 2012)

1nf3rn0x said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/121031/NFS13 2012-11-01 11-03-39-44.png
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121031/NFS13 2012-11-01 11-03-43-04.png
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121031/NFS13 2012-11-01 11-04-26-77.png
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121031/NFS13 2012-11-01 11-05-06-32.png
> ...




Woah what game.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Nov 1, 2012)

Why do racing games all have to be so shiny... makes em look awful imo.

And speaking of looking awful, MOHW looks dated


----------



## Animalpak (Nov 1, 2012)

God bless pc gaming graphics power !!! This is how should like a 2012 game !!!


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 1, 2012)

NFSMW 2012 looks good, hope the game play is up to the same level or better than the original.


----------



## Section-9 (Nov 1, 2012)

*Natural Selection 2*


----------



## BlackZero (Nov 1, 2012)

*Vampire the Masquerade - Bloodlines*


----------



## stuartb04 (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## BlackZero (Nov 3, 2012)

*TESV*

Click on image for full size


----------



## TheHunter (Nov 4, 2012)

DOOM3 - sikkmod


----------



## Novulux (Nov 7, 2012)

Been playing Heroes and Generals (Browser Based FPS/Strategy) while my GPU is out for replacement and I am using a lower end card. The game basically makes you choose a side (Allies or Germans) when you first sign in, and I was surprised to see more Germans. The side can only be change once the "war" is over (~4-6weeks apparently) and that is affected by every battle and the Generals' decisions. 
Here are the screenshots of highest and lowest settings. They are indeed trying to make the game playable for nearly everyone, I suppose. 











I would think this is decent especially for a browser game, and is on par with any other games I could possibly run with this low end card I have...


----------



## BlackZero (Nov 10, 2012)

*Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword*

Click on image for full size


----------



## TheHunter (Nov 15, 2012)

COD BlackOps2


----------



## BlackZero (Nov 16, 2012)

*Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines*

Click on image for full size










































PS.

Video of the last part. Click on video to view.


*Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines - The Ghost Haunts at Midnight HD 1200p*


----------



## Drone (Nov 16, 2012)

*Alien Resurrection*

Underrated gem. Movie wasn't so good, well it was ok but can't beat original ... Holy mother of pearl ... I cannot say how many times this game made me poo in my pants. The scariest and craziest shit I've ever played. Its horror atmosphere always makes me shiver, even now! It's interesting how game from the 2000 had so cool physics and was so immersive. Even one single shot could kill you or when alien jumps from the ceiling or just hits you and you die. That exactly happened now ...






Lol I haven't played it for 10 years. I was too scared to play it back in the day  I always loved it more than Doom and Quake (I love Doom too, though), mostly because of its atmosphere and realistic movements and of course Ripley, one of the coolest chicks ever.






It's the only Alien game I like. Never cared for AVP.











Good olden days.


----------



## Drone (Nov 17, 2012)

Holy shit ...











Now I'm really gonna poo my pants






Hm I don't like that passage ...






Hell no, it's a facehugger






A missed shot and it's over. *thud* Luckily Ripley has a portable autodoc unit. *scanning*
















*relief* That was close. However I think I will replay that section, I wanna keep a portable autodoc unit  It's extremely rare. It's so hard to kill facehuggers. Buggers are too quick.






After all said and done gonna proceed. What a scary game. If only there was a remake for this one. It deserves it so much


----------



## TheHunter (Nov 17, 2012)

*Dirt2*


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 18, 2012)

Lol, those parades...


----------



## SIGSEGV (Nov 19, 2012)

The assassin's creed 2 is awesome despite it's quite old enough 
i have spent all of my weekend time playing this game.


----------



## TheHunter (Nov 19, 2012)

*Bf3*

Up, up and away


----------



## Section-9 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Hitman: Absolution*


----------



## Techtu (Nov 20, 2012)

Section-9 said:


> http://i6.minus.com/i2AQK4tgSNAaO.png
> 
> http://i5.minus.com/iN8kKwU1cdPSm.png



Thank you!!! 

that has just reminded me to get this game downloaded and play the hell out of it until the missus comes back home!!


----------



## BlackZero (Nov 21, 2012)

Just checking out the latest ENB update.


*TESV*

Click on image for full size






























































It seems to have some issues with artifacting, especially with sky lighting enabled. Though there was another update today that mentions fixes to things like sun rays so perhaps it's been somewhat fixed.


----------



## rainbow dash (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## BlackZero (Nov 21, 2012)

*PlanetSide 2*

Click on image for full size


----------



## I see SPY! (Nov 24, 2012)

BlackZero said:


> *PlanetSide 2*
> 
> Click on image for full size
> 
> ...



Is the game as seriously awesome as those pics make it seem to be?

Also, has someone with a more humble PC tried playing it? If so, how well does it run?

*edit*

Because this is mainly a image thread, here's a silly pyro:


----------



## BlackZero (Nov 24, 2012)

I see SPY! said:


> Is the game as seriously awesome as those pics make it seem to be?
> 
> Also, has someone with a more humble PC tried playing it? If so, how well does it run?
> 
> ...




It can be pretty good. Performance varies but is on the heavy side, especially with higher settings and with lots of units.


----------



## LightningJR (Nov 25, 2012)

SpaceEngine 0.96.2

All on the same planet.


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 25, 2012)

Found any lifeforms?


----------



## LightningJR (Nov 25, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> Found any lifeforms?



Nope, but I'm sure I saw something fly by me while travelling to this place.


----------



## LeviathanPT (Nov 27, 2012)

*Project CARS - Pre-Alpha - Build 355*


----------



## BlackZero (Nov 28, 2012)

Trying out the new ENB reflections. Performance hit is pretty severe and ssao will need tweaking. Hopefully will be more optimised in the next release, it can still look amazing at times, though.


*TESV*

Click on Image for full size.


























































And a video.

*Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim PC - ENB Reflections HD 1200p*


----------



## Pandora's Box (Dec 2, 2012)

*Lego Lord of The Rings*

Downsized from 2560x1600 SMAA was used.


----------



## Pandora's Box (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 2, 2012)

Looks kinda weird to me. Nice pics though.


----------



## BlackZero (Dec 5, 2012)

*Sword of the Stars II: Enhanced Edition*

Click on image for full size 

















































































The game has a constant global chat window connection, I suppose it's there in case people need help as the game's a little daunting at first but once you get the hang of it (it'll take a few hours) it's all very well thought out, and of course no bugs to report. The first couple of images had the focal blur/dof settings enabled which is a little too much I feel.

And a video.

*Sword of the Stars II: Enhanced Edition - Gameplay HD 1200p *


----------



## LeviathanPT (Dec 7, 2012)

*Project CARS - Pre-Alpha - Build 364 - *New Track* Dubai Autodrome*


----------



## stuartb04 (Dec 7, 2012)

*Mass Effect 3*

Love This Damn Game


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Dec 9, 2012)

FarCry 3. Waiting for the crossfire profile to boost this baby to ultra quality.


----------



## Section-9 (Dec 11, 2012)

*Stalker soup*

STALKER SOUP


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 11, 2012)

Is "SOUP" the name of a mod? I use "Complete" myself.


----------



## LeviathanPT (Dec 11, 2012)

*Project CARS - Pre-Alpha - Build 366 - Bathurst & Dubai Autodrome*


----------



## ste2425 (Dec 11, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> Is "SOUP" the name of a mod? I use "Complete" myself.



Stalkersoup

I assume so


----------



## Section-9 (Dec 11, 2012)

ste2425 said:


> Stalkersoup
> 
> I assume so



and here: www.tecnobacon.com


----------



## Section-9 (Dec 12, 2012)

STALKER SOUP


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 12, 2012)

So it is an overhaul that does not try to keep close to the vanilla experience. I stick with Complete then.


----------



## BlackZero (Dec 14, 2012)

Trying out the latest version of the wilds ENB, slightly modified with extra effects enabled. A lot of these popular presets are starting to feel extremely generic now.

*TESV*

Click for full size.


----------



## hellrazor (Dec 14, 2012)

BLURRRR......... wipe the butter off your lense


----------



## LeviathanPT (Dec 15, 2012)

*Project CARS - Pre-Alpha - Build 370*


----------



## BlackZero (Dec 15, 2012)

Finally got to play hitman. 


*Hitman: Absolution*

Click on image for full size


























And a video.

*Hitman: Absolution PC DX11 (Max Settings) Opening Gameplay HD 1080p*


----------



## Frizz (Dec 17, 2012)

Dark Souls at 1080P with 4x AA 







And another


----------



## BlackZero (Dec 17, 2012)

Testing out some overclock settings, hence a selection of the most demanding games. 


*Metro2033*

Click on Image for full size























*Battlefield 3*

Click on Image for full size






















And a video.

*Battlefield 3 PC DX11 (Max Settings) Jet Fighter Mission HD 1200p*







And some more screenshots.

*Metro2033*


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 18, 2012)

I am recording my current playthrough of the game with Afterburner, although at "normal" settings because my HD 6670 else gets difficulties during certain scenes (my HD 4850 handled it about as fine at "high"). I will post a link once the videos are uploaded.


----------



## BlackZero (Dec 18, 2012)

Yeah, I actually did a video with afterburner while taking those screen shots, like I usually do. I just haven't had a chance to upload it yet. 


Edit:

BF3 video added. 


Continuing with my pursuit of posting images from the most demanding games. 

*TESV*

Click on image for full size






























Found another ant colony.














Yes I searched. No pot of gold, not even a leprechaun. 






















And why not?


----------



## Bronze316 (Dec 20, 2012)

So far it looks like Far Cry 3 and HL2 with the Cinematic Mod are two of the best looking games to date!!


*Deus Ex: Human Revolution*



























*ENB and Injector Settings v1.3 (Final):* http://www.mediafire.com/?ou33h3g53zxqfsw


----------



## LeviathanPT (Dec 20, 2012)

*Project CARS - Pre-Alpha - Build 373 - Ford GT40 MkIV*


----------



## LeviathanPT (Dec 24, 2012)

*Project CARS - Pre-Alpha - Build 374 - Ford GT40 MkIV - Bathurst*














Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 24, 2012)

Without the spectators and without the DOF, someone not knowing better would perhaps misstake those game screenshots (at least those in your latest post) for the real thing. Those GT40 models look fabulous.


----------



## hellrazor (Dec 24, 2012)

It seems dropbox has given up on you, Leviathan.


----------



## LeviathanPT (Dec 24, 2012)

They've been lazy recently :|


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 28, 2012)

Doing the 10000x millionth playthrough LOL


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 29, 2012)

Hackers be hacking!


----------



## LeviathanPT (Jan 9, 2013)

*Project CARS - Pre-Alpha - Build 380*

Click for 1080p version.


----------



## TheHunter (Jan 13, 2013)

Warframe


----------



## Frick (Jan 13, 2013)

OTS really is a stupid perspective.


----------



## TheHunter (Jan 13, 2013)

Yeah a little but it doesnt get in the way while you play it, in GOW it was more disturbing


----------



## TheHunter (Jan 17, 2013)

*few random screens to keep the thread going *

Alice2





L4D2





MOH WF





RE Raccoon city


----------



## Drone (Jan 18, 2013)

My heart is pounding and my knees are shaking. Lol seriously, I'm 100% sure I can't/won't sleep tonight and maybe even more nights ...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 18, 2013)

Drone said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130118/Amnesia_.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130118/Amnesia.jpg
> 
> My heart is pounding and my knees are shaking. Lol seriously, I'm 100% sure I can't/won't sleep tonight and maybe even more nights ...



huh?


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 18, 2013)

Amnesia is some horror game that is allegedly very scary.


----------



## TheHunter (Jan 23, 2013)

Kaboom 












Doom3 - Sikkmodded


----------



## Section-9 (Jan 24, 2013)

*Blacklight: Retribution*


----------



## TheHunter (Jan 24, 2013)

*Sonic Generations*











lol ninja'd


----------



## Csokis (Jan 25, 2013)

*Devil May Cry*


----------



## LeviathanPT (Jan 26, 2013)

*Project CARS - Pre-Alpha - Build 392*


----------



## stuartb04 (Jan 29, 2013)

just testing wind waker.
getting a steady 30 fps with x8 aa and x16 ani-filter


----------



## Sliver Victor (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Sliver Victor (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Sliver Victor (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Sliver Victor (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Sliver Victor (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## LeviathanPT (Jan 30, 2013)

*Project CARS - Pre-Alpha - Build 396 - Ford Focus RS*


----------



## Drone (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## Animalpak (Jan 31, 2013)

project cars is impressive !!!


----------



## LeviathanPT (Jan 31, 2013)

Animalpak said:


> project cars is impressive !!!



More coming tomorrow ^^ even more impressive.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 31, 2013)

^^^ gladiator the game??


----------



## LeviathanPT (Jan 31, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> ^^^ gladiator the game??



Close enough, the feeling when driving it is similar!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 31, 2013)

When can we get a beta test of this game leviathan?


----------



## LeviathanPT (Jan 31, 2013)

Cant say for sure as it depends on a 3rd party at the moment. Once its know ill post @ techpowerup, subscribe the thread @ my sig to know when.


----------



## Csokis (Jan 31, 2013)

*Sonic and All Stars Racing Transformed*


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 31, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> ^^^ gladiator the game??





LeviathanPT said:


> Close enough, the feeling when driving it is similar!



He was referring to that set of dark screenshots. The "arrows" were there because he did not want to quote a post above him (but you were slightly quicker, Levian).


----------



## LeviathanPT (Jan 31, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> He was referring to that set of dark screenshots. The "arrows" were there because he did not want to quote a post above him (but you were slightly quicker, Levian).



LoL my bad :s


----------



## LeviathanPT (Feb 1, 2013)

*Project CARS - Pre-Alpha - Build 397*

Heres the "Gladiator" anyway, it surely feels like fighting one


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 3, 2013)

Here's some quick screenies from my win xp rig I just built. More to come as I am getting readi to dig into Quake 4 for awhile.

Unreal Tournament







Unreal Tournament 2004


----------



## TrainingDummy (Feb 3, 2013)

*Mass Effect 2, Mirrors Edge, and Mercs 2 (3200x1800 & 3072x1728 Downsample + SweetFX)*

I haven't posted anything on here in awhile, so here we go


----------



## Drone (Feb 5, 2013)

25 hours of awesomeness. I love you, Alex.


----------



## Morgoth (Feb 7, 2013)

behind the screens of a level 

Top view





front view


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 7, 2013)

Is that a level of a game you are developing?


----------



## Morgoth (Feb 7, 2013)

yep its masive


----------



## LeviathanPT (Feb 7, 2013)

*Project CARS - Pre-Alpha - Build 400*


----------



## btarunr (Feb 8, 2013)

STO new mission _Temporal Ambassador_. It's a continuation of TNG Episode _Yesterday's Enterprise_ about what happens when Tasha and the Enterprise-C travel back in time to Narendra system. Real voice-overs by Denise Crosby and the guy who played Lt. Castillo. 






The Enterprise-C is an Ambassador-class starship. One is docked at Earth Spacedock.






Elsewhere in the dock is a Galaxy-class vessel.


----------



## LeviathanPT (Feb 8, 2013)

*Project CARS - Pre-Alpha - Build 402 - Megane RS Cup*


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 8, 2013)

Skyrim Dragonborn - the view upon arriving on the island of Solstheim


----------



## TheHunter (Feb 11, 2013)

BF3









Dirt3




FUEL





.. forgot to disable onscreen display


----------



## TheHunter (Feb 11, 2013)

Natural Selection 2 - Combat mod


----------



## TheHunter (Feb 13, 2013)

Some more NS2


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 13, 2013)

Back into skyrim, can't stop taking pictures.


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 13, 2013)

TheHunter said:


> Some more NS2
> 
> [url]http://www.abload.de/thumb/ns2_2013_02_13_01_37_ovuy4.jpg[/url] [url]http://www.abload.de/thumb/ns2_2013_02_13_01_37_4cukg.jpg[/url] [url]http://www.abload.de/thumb/ns2_2013_02_13_01_40_orut1.jpg[/url] [url]http://www.abload.de/thumb/ns2_2013_02_13_01_40_l1uhu.jpg[/url] [url]http://www.abload.de/thumb/ns2_2013_02_13_01_40_n5u9b.jpg[/url]



The Alien has its eyes in its mouth?




AphexDreamer said:


> Back into skyrim, can't stop taking pictures.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130213/2013-02-13_00005.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130213/2013-02-13_00015.jpg
> ...



Pretty!


----------



## RCoon (Feb 13, 2013)

Anyone else getting massive texture flickers, mainly water textures, in skyrim? Running two 7950's, and noticing the frame lag a fair bit, but only in certain areas. The rest of the time i get massive texture flickers, which mess with the ingame atmospheric sounds as well.


----------



## Drone (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## TheHunter (Feb 13, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> The Alien has its eyes in its mouth?




What eyes? All i see is teeth


----------



## TheHunter (Feb 13, 2013)

*DiRT3*


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 13, 2013)

TheHunter said:


> What eyes? All i see is teeth



The viewpoint does not make sense. Play with an alien, see through its mouth. First person redefined.


----------



## TheHunter (Feb 13, 2013)

Well its how its designed so idk.. Imo its not bad at all, with flying Alien you see his arms, by medic alien you can see his teeth and tongue lol 


Some SS3


----------



## Section-9 (Feb 14, 2013)

*Project CARS*


----------



## LeviathanPT (Feb 15, 2013)

*Project CARS - Pre-Alpha - Build 407*


----------



## Section-9 (Feb 17, 2013)

*Project CARS*


----------



## Drone (Feb 20, 2013)

cccccombo brrrrreakah


----------



## punisher186 (Feb 21, 2013)

Call of Duty, back when the series was actually worth playing.


----------



## ste2425 (Feb 23, 2013)

Not in game i know but still pretty cool cannot wait for riptide


----------



## Section-9 (Feb 24, 2013)

Crysis 3 MP maps


----------



## ste2425 (Feb 24, 2013)

Well that was an interesting game


----------



## d1nky (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## LeviathanPT (Feb 24, 2013)

Awww


----------



## Section-9 (Feb 26, 2013)

Crysis 3 SP (after some tweaks this game is running/looking great.)


----------



## LeviathanPT (Feb 27, 2013)

*Project CARS - Pre-Alpha - Build 415*


----------



## Bow (Feb 27, 2013)

I have to dust off the wheel and check that game out.


----------



## TheHunter (Mar 2, 2013)

Sniper Elite - Nazi zombie army


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 4, 2013)

How do they keep their bathroom towels so stain free?


----------



## TheHunter (Mar 4, 2013)

lol pose





Screens with forced Ambient Occlusion


----------



## TheHunter (Mar 5, 2013)

TombRaider


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## guitarfreaknation (Mar 7, 2013)

ARMA III Alpha


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 7, 2013)

How does it run?


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Mar 7, 2013)

InnocentCriminal said:


> How does it run?


I can tell you probably same/worse then Arma 2 at this current time. Mostly just optimization issues. Same problems from Arma 2.


----------



## T3RM1N4L D0GM4 (Mar 7, 2013)

A couple of Tomb Raider screenshots


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Mar 7, 2013)

Arma 3- Everything Maxed on Ultra, 8X, FXAA Ultra, 1080p *200% Texture Resolution*
Fraps Pro tip- Don't have fraps open when opening Arma 3, you will just get a black screen


----------



## T3RM1N4L D0GM4 (Mar 7, 2013)

Am I wrong, or Project Cars seems insane? O_O


----------



## T3RM1N4L D0GM4 (Mar 7, 2013)

Time for some _old_ school TR Game: Underworld running on my old sys (given to my sister)






































Waiting for a decent system for new tomb raider episode :\


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 7, 2013)

T3RM1N4L D0GM4 said:


> Time for some _old_ school TR Game: Underworld running on my old sys (given to my sister)
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130307/tru1.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130307/tru2.jpg
> ...



I remember that!!! completely forgot i remember when i first played it i thought the water effects was great.


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Mar 7, 2013)

InnocentCriminal said:


> How does it run?



Runs great for an alpha. With that said, I am running a gtx 670 now so that helps.


----------



## Widjaja (Mar 7, 2013)

Finally I get to remember what the previous tomb radier looked like.
I vaguely recall completing the story line in the game too.

I must have been still running my X2 4800+ 939skt at the time!


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Mar 8, 2013)

Hitman photoshoot. Such a photogenic young man.


----------



## jihadjoe (Mar 8, 2013)

Is he angry because he is bald?
Or is he bald because he is angry?


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 8, 2013)

Love FireFall!


----------



## Section-9 (Mar 9, 2013)

*F.E.A.R.* (still awesome! )


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Mar 9, 2013)

jihadjoe said:


> Is he angry because he is bald?
> Or is he bald because he is angry?



Answer: Yes!


----------



## AsRock (Mar 9, 2013)

guitarfreaknation said:


> Answer: Yes!



About time he got angry of people screwing around with him over 11 years lol. I am still pissed how badly how fucked up the movie was


----------



## Animalpak (Mar 9, 2013)

Section-9 said:


> *F.E.A.R.* (still awesome! )
> 
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8111/8523176119_516b3b5e76_o.png
> 
> ...




Lovely game still the gold plated FPS ever made !


----------



## stuartb04 (Mar 10, 2013)

Kingdom Hearts 2 in HD goodness!


----------



## Csokis (Mar 11, 2013)

*Tomb Raider*


----------



## Csokis (Mar 12, 2013)

*Sniper Ghost Warrior 2*


----------



## LeviathanPT (Mar 12, 2013)

*Project CARS - Pre-Alpha - Build 424*


----------



## d1nky (Mar 12, 2013)

Section-9 said:


> *F.E.A.R.* (still awesome! )
> 
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8111/8523176119_516b3b5e76_o.png
> 
> ...



omg FEAR! it was the first game I ever completed! I remember being young with headphones on in the dark and that lil bitch girl scaring the fuck out of me lol


----------



## TheHunter (Mar 13, 2013)

BF3 End Game













it looks better, dunno could be weird lighting in that time
^


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 13, 2013)

LeviathanPT said:


> [url]http://dl.dropbox.com/u/51646791/PCars%20Screenshots/2013/March/c172fcccSkin/Screenshot8729-s.jpg[/url]
> [url]http://dl.dropbox.com/u/51646791/PCars%20Screenshots/2013/March/c172fcccSkin/Screenshot4927-s.jpg[/url]
> [url]http://dl.dropbox.com/u/51646791/PCars%20Screenshots/2013/March/King/Screenshot23161-s.jpg[/url]
> [url]http://dl.dropbox.com/u/51646791/PCars%20Screenshots/2013/March/King/Screenshot27406-s.jpg[/url]



ford Capri, beautiful my all time favorite car since i was 13


----------



## Csokis (Mar 13, 2013)

*TERA*


----------



## Frick (Mar 13, 2013)

My empire is spreading! Slowly, but there is progress. That is image 1. Image 2 displays my first alien contact. They blew me up, and not even my excellent diplomatic team can overcome our differences. Damned snakes.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 13, 2013)

I got tired...


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 15, 2013)

I got permission of the other half so Bioshock Infinite here i come. I havent been this excited by a game for many many years.

Im surprised there's no talk on here about it.


----------



## Zenith (Mar 17, 2013)

Tomb Raider 2013


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Mar 17, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> I got tired...
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/Ji6vcmj.jpg



Great weather. Why not take a breather.


----------



## Drone (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## RCoon (Mar 19, 2013)

Csokis said:


> *TERA*
> 
> http://www.abload.de/img/tera_screenshot_20130guu9o.jpg
> 
> ...



I started playing that MMO, started in the noob area as a lancer, thought the game was simply amazing and wondered why i never played it before. Then i got to the main city, saw the crafting aspect of the game and mid level gameplay, and enraged so hard and uninstalled the game. Talk about overcomplicating things and forcing the players to money sink for no good reason. WoW's crafting system was boring and grindy as hell, but far better than TERA's.


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 19, 2013)

Drone said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130319/mp1.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130319/mp2.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130319/mp3.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130319/mp4.jpg
> ...



Many thanks for posting screenprints of the more or less best FPS game ever (of those I played). By my knowledge, it is in possesion of the one I sold it to, together with the console etc. The sweet memories I have of this game...


----------



## RCoon (Mar 19, 2013)

Drone said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130319/mp1.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130319/mp2.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130319/mp3.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130319/mp4.jpg
> ...



i recognise that UI, what game is that?



Chevalr1c said:


> Many thanks for posting screenprints of the more or less best FPS game ever (of those I played). By my knowledge, it is in possesion of the one I sold it to, together with the console etc. The sweet memories I have of this game...



nevermind


----------



## Drone (Mar 21, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> Many thanks for posting screenprints of the more or less best FPS game ever (of those I played). By my knowledge, it is in possesion of the one I sold it to, together with the console etc. The sweet memories I have of this game...



After Rynn (from Drakan) and Cate Archer (from NOLF) Samus is my favourite female character


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 21, 2013)

Did you use an emulator for the screenprints?


----------



## Drone (Mar 21, 2013)

Nah it's actual gamecube captured with recorder and then I made a screenshot of the video. Lol such a long process but MP deserves to have its screenshots posted 
I wouldn't mind if there was Metroid for pc but yeah it'll never happen and emulation isn't really my cuppa tea.


----------



## Csokis (Mar 21, 2013)

*TERA Rising*


----------



## Catalyst (Mar 22, 2013)

Csokis said:


> *TERA Rising*
> 
> http://www.abload.de/img/tera_screenshot_20130febh1.jpg
> 
> ...



lol'd at the name... 

Anyways...





Completely caught in this game, so good.


----------



## stuartb04 (Mar 22, 2013)

Drone said:


> Nah it's actual gamecube captured with recorder and then I made a screenshot of the video. Lol such a long process but MP deserves to have its screenshots posted
> I wouldn't mind if there was Metroid for pc but yeah it'll never happen and emulation isn't really my cuppa tea.



I play the metroids on my pc,and it plays not bad at all
it also looks alot better with AA at max.

my little purple gamecube is up in the loft.and i will never sell it
love it too bits

but Super metroid on the snes is the best metroid imo.
great pics tho


----------



## LeviathanPT (Mar 23, 2013)

*Project CARS - Pre-Alpha - Build 434*


----------



## LeviathanPT (Mar 23, 2013)

*Project CARS - Pre-Alpha - Build 434*


----------



## Zenith (Mar 23, 2013)

TR:Underworld


----------



## Widjaja (Mar 24, 2013)

Sleeping Dogs


----------



## Drone (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## ste2425 (Mar 27, 2013)

*Bioshock Infinite*


----------



## Csokis (Mar 27, 2013)

*BioShock Infinite*


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 28, 2013)

this game is truly brilliant


----------



## Zenith (Mar 30, 2013)

Pure (in 3D, gren/red)


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 30, 2013)

i started playing a little BioShock Infinite this morning with everything on ultra 









































i will put up some more screens later at http://puma99dk.tk/BioShock_Infinite/

but check http://puma99dk.tk/BioShock_Infinite/Screens/ there r more there, the first once didn't have TPU OSD bcs i forgot to run it


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 30, 2013)

Zenith said:


> Pure (in 3D, gren/red)
> 
> http://shrani.si/f/1d/9H/JJ6O8CJ/pure.jpg



Aargh... I can't look at that.


----------



## Zenith (Mar 30, 2013)

NFS : Hot Pursuit 2010


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Apr 3, 2013)

GTA IV (Testing out some mods), Planetside 2, Stalker SoC


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Apr 3, 2013)

Zenith said:


> NFS : Hot Pursuit 2010
> 
> http://shrani.si/f/3X/8g/2sd69Cq5/nfs1120130331003235178.jpg



Damn you, now I want to install it and go for a drive.


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 3, 2013)

I do really enjoy this game, the voice actors for Elizabeth and Booker are really good, all on ultra minus AA which is off completely. Its very playable and very smooth except every now and again it trips over its shoelaces so to speak.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 7, 2013)

oki, i am not playing BioShock atm, back to play Aion again, and some days ago i when to Steel Rake with a random group and a friend...





















and one shot from Dark Poeta....






and doing some weapon smiting to see if i can make something good, and i got some new clothe


----------



## TheHunter (Apr 7, 2013)

DeadSpace1 + sweetFX & Ambient Occlusion


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 7, 2013)

i am poo at GTA 4 mods. but i did tune the handling of an RX7 to near what its like (in nfs UG2)


----------



## syeef (Apr 7, 2013)

The apple:


----------



## LeviathanPT (Apr 10, 2013)

*Project CARS - Pre-Alpha - Build 444*


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 11, 2013)




----------



## RCoon (Apr 13, 2013)

Just started playing, one of the most satisfying games I've played all year. Really takes a cheap shot at all the typical crap you get in a game, cliches and all, even the running speed brings back memories.



Spoiler









First Tutorial


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 13, 2013)

On my second play through in 1999 mode and i have to say this is by far my favorite game ive played, only other game ive enjoyed this much was quake 4. It really needs a second play through, only just actually arrived at Columbia and already things people are saying are making more sense.


----------



## TheHunter (Apr 14, 2013)

*BF3 and DS1*

Knife madness lol






Ouch


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 14, 2013)

TheHunter said:


> Ouch


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 16, 2013)

You will have to use your browsers zoom for these 

The iPhone version of dead space. It's got nothing on the pc version but graphicly it is supprisingly pleasing and has the zero g levels too. Gameplay is extremely linear but in them screenshots when your on a shuttle in stead of sitting back and enjoying the scenery you have to fend the mutants (cant remember what there called) off before you can get on the next level. It's great fun and cures my dead space fix when out and about


----------



## Csokis (Apr 19, 2013)

*Ragnarok Online 2 Beta*


----------



## Sliver Victor (Apr 19, 2013)

mine-crafting again:


----------



## Sliver Victor (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## Sliver Victor (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## hellrazor (Apr 19, 2013)

Sliver Victor said:


> [url]http://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w400/ScrammyWatt/Screenshots%202013%20-%20TNHW/speed22013-03-2119-24-08-99_zps349a542d.png[/URL]
> 
> [url]http://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w400/ScrammyWatt/Screenshots%202013%20-%20TNHW/speed22013-03-2119-14-03-94_zpsbf4981f6.png[/URL]
> 
> ...



Are you trying to give me a nostalgia attack?


----------



## Sliver Victor (Apr 20, 2013)

pls, can sum1 post moar bioshock. I have not played it yet. want to evaluate.


----------



## Sliver Victor (Apr 21, 2013)

Zenith said:


> NFS : Hot Pursuit 2010
> 
> http://shrani.si/f/3X/8g/2sd69Cq5/nfs1120130331003235178.jpg



I wish they remade the old games. they were the 'best tracks. I wouldn't mind giving alpine a whurl in an old testa rossa flying through the air on the first straight.


----------



## LeviathanPT (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## ste2425 (Apr 22, 2013)

Sliver Victor said:


> pls, can sum1 post moar bioshock. I have not played it yet. want to evaluate.



Got loads at home ill post more when i get back from uni, don't know what price you can pick it up for but i think its a great game, has a few flaw's like with the vigor's/plasmids not reaching their target even though there in a clear line of sight. But for me anyway the flaws are easy to forget when in the thick of it. Great game


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 22, 2013)

LeviathanPT said:


> [url]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/51646791/PCars Screenshots/2013/April/Z4GT3/Screenshot3935-s.jpg[/URL]
> [url]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/51646791/PCars Screenshots/2013/April/Z4GT3/Screenshot11591-s.jpg[/URL]
> [url]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/51646791/PCars Screenshots/2013/April/Z4GT3/Screenshot13296-s.jpg[/URL]
> [url]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/51646791/PCars Screenshots/2013/April/Z4GT3/Screenshot16704-s.jpg[/URL]



you arent supposed to post real car pics  
that looks totally AWESOME!


----------



## Sliver Victor (Apr 25, 2013)

Look at the times. NFS-UNDERGROUND II - Lower Eastside Track








Look at the top speed. NFS UNDERGROUND II - Outer Ring/Forward/3 laps.





Here is a vid to prove the last one is not-shopped:

http://youtu.be/HYB-rYak4l8


----------



## Sliver Victor (Apr 27, 2013)

I have been wantin' this for a long while. 300KMH avg race. Outer ring. 3 Laps.


----------



## Csokis (Apr 28, 2013)

*Skyrim*


----------



## TheHunter (Apr 30, 2013)

RE6


----------



## jgunning (May 1, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> I got tired...
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/Ji6vcmj.jpg



What game is this??


----------



## Sliver Victor (May 3, 2013)




----------



## Sliver Victor (May 3, 2013)




----------



## Sliver Victor (May 6, 2013)

http://youtu.be/pE3qFut5A0o


----------



## LeviathanPT (May 7, 2013)

*Project CARS - Pre-Alpha - Build 464*


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 7, 2013)

jgunning said:


> What game is this??



Arma 3 Alpha


----------



## Sliver Victor (May 9, 2013)

http://youtu.be/SrWHPE-kQ7w


----------



## TheHunter (May 9, 2013)

Bf3 - shiny reflections 








lol





NS2


----------



## Sliver Victor (May 15, 2013)

Top Speed





Best Race Ever





Best Time Ever for this track - All races on Outer Ring/Forward





I didn't save a Screenshot for the video below, but it is my highest speed ever race at 362.4KMH.

http://youtu.be/0yZwv56GXiQ


----------



## Sliver Victor (May 15, 2013)




----------



## TheHunter (May 15, 2013)

Stoned or in pain? xD


----------



## ste2425 (May 16, 2013)

TheHunter said:


> Stoned or in pain? xD
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/ykHufRN.jpg



exhausted


----------



## hellrazor (May 16, 2013)

TheHunter said:


> Stoned or in pain? xD
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/ykHufRN.jpg



Apparently she just got through a night with Brandenburg, so I agree with ste2425.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (May 16, 2013)

Best physics I've ever seen.

Screenshots from lappy BTW. Maxed.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 16, 2013)

1nf3rn0x said:


> Best physics I've ever seen.
> 
> Screenshots from lappy BTW. Maxed.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130515/SpinTires 2013-05-16 11-18-54-47.png
> ...



What game/test is that?


----------



## Sliver Victor (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Volkszorn88 (May 17, 2013)

Metro: Last Light


----------



## Animalpak (May 17, 2013)

*please write always the name of the game *


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (May 17, 2013)

puma99dk| said:


> What game/test is that?



Spin Tires


----------



## Sliver Victor (May 17, 2013)

http://youtu.be/lQHaNzdXV5w


----------



## Sliver Victor (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Sliver Victor (May 17, 2013)

http://youtu.be/9GD8DRCvsus


----------



## TheHunter (May 17, 2013)

BulletStorm MP


----------



## Volkszorn88 (May 19, 2013)

More Metro Last Light pics


----------



## Volkszorn88 (May 19, 2013)




----------



## 1nf3rn0x (May 19, 2013)

Some modded Crysis.


























































Here are some proper screenshots to show the quality.


----------



## ste2425 (May 19, 2013)

metro last light looks fantastic, i won't stand a chance running it in any form of glory with my system though


----------



## Sliver Victor (May 19, 2013)

http://youtu.be/-uLS_scBImc


----------



## Sliver Victor (May 20, 2013)

My friends Red and Kelly - R.I.P. - "Second Life" By Linden Labs





Theyre gone now. Red became defunct and Kelly was hacked.

Red enjoyed music and dancing mostly and loved getting into crowds. Kelly played music in small gatherings, but mostly kept to herself.

http://youtu.be/eNJeg9iJ7KA

Requiem - Pie Jesu - Charlotte Church - YouTube


----------



## ste2425 (May 20, 2013)

Silver Victor, post the name of the games mate, and we have a Video Page Here.


----------



## Sliver Victor (May 21, 2013)

ste2425 said:


> Silver Victor, post the name of the games mate, and we have a Video Page Here.



No worries mate. Thanks bro.

The infamous Troll Cave from Dreamfall.





Edit: Revisiting this game, and just made a new vid, should be available pretty soon.


----------



## Psychoholic (May 21, 2013)

TressFX Hair XD


----------



## Sliver Victor (May 22, 2013)

New high speed/avg speed and record times.


----------



## Peter1986C (May 22, 2013)

What is the point of those race results pictures?


----------



## Sliver Victor (May 22, 2013)

Well to wake up the trolls. Isn't it obvious.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (May 23, 2013)

http://cloud-2.steampowered.com/ugc/867220393878871153/4689F87F420AEC9B3C126727FD56370F5F158908/


----------



## Sliver Victor (May 26, 2013)




----------



## stuartb04 (May 26, 2013)

Those metro screens really do look great 

wish my setup could run it maxed out..


----------



## Sliver Victor (May 29, 2013)




----------



## Sliver Victor (May 29, 2013)




----------



## Sliver Victor (May 29, 2013)




----------



## Sliver Victor (May 29, 2013)




----------



## TheHunter (May 30, 2013)

GRiD 2


----------



## Sliver Victor (May 30, 2013)

Nice it doesn't at all semm ported. My observation.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Sliver Victor (May 30, 2013)

what simulator is that one? I currentlyt using Subway's of Europe.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 30, 2013)

railworks 4 :3


----------



## TheHunter (May 31, 2013)




----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 31, 2013)

TheHunter said:


> http://i.imgur.com/Pow0MHi.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/DDGa3ex.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/yrDJ3uf.jpg



I like the Challenger.


----------



## Sliver Victor (May 31, 2013)




----------



## TheHunter (May 31, 2013)

*Grid2*


----------



## stuartb04 (Jun 1, 2013)

Grid 2


----------



## Tintai (Jun 2, 2013)

Now I'm playing Assassin's Creed Revelations and I took some pics.
Sorry for HUD


----------



## stuartb04 (Jun 3, 2013)

More Grid 2


----------



## TheHunter (Jun 4, 2013)

And some more from me


----------



## DEFEATEST (Jun 4, 2013)

Just some random stuff!


----------



## Peter1986C (Jun 4, 2013)

TheHunter said:


> And some more from me
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/XoZwC2h.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/yjt59H3.jpg
> ...



Since when is there a road passing underneath the Tour Eiffel?


----------



## TheHunter (Jun 8, 2013)

^
There are no rules in cyberworld 



Primal Carnage


----------



## burtram (Jun 8, 2013)

Here's one from Grid 2:


----------



## Widjaja (Jun 8, 2013)

Some more GRiD 2


----------



## Animalpak (Jun 12, 2013)

PC USERS RULE THE WORLD OF GAMING !


----------



## TheHunter (Jun 19, 2013)

^ 
lol 



Metro2034












Rift


----------



## ste2425 (Jun 19, 2013)

TheHunter said:


> ^
> lol
> 
> 
> ...



Is that your first play through? if so you've got soooooo much goodness ahead of you


----------



## TheHunter (Jul 4, 2013)

^
Yeah, cool 



Grid2 - actually it doesnt go through the Tour ;D


----------



## TheHunter (Jul 5, 2013)

new MortalKombat + forced ambient occlusion asses lol


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 8, 2013)

Why don't you.... Hang around?


----------



## mypg0306 (Jul 8, 2013)

Dead Space 3


----------



## LeviathanPT (Jul 11, 2013)

*Project CARS - Pre-Alpha - Build 513 - Lightning Tech Preview*


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 16, 2013)

*railworks 4, A4 Pacifics record attempt*









yes i beat the real world record. i have a lot of practice on steam locos though


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 18, 2013)

im at it again


----------



## LeviathanPT (Jul 18, 2013)

You need more trains!


----------



## TheHunter (Jul 19, 2013)

NS2 with few mods + sweetfx sharpen and smaa


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 19, 2013)

this is the latest attempt on the german line, without any coaches XD

man she gets thirsty!!!
pretty much impossible to cruise at 120mph without drying out the boiler.




basically those emus in london to faversham route is uselesss XD


----------



## AsRock (Jul 22, 2013)

Whoops ran out of fuel but got lucky..  YAY..


----------



## d1nky (Jul 22, 2013)

F.E.A.R 2 PROJECT ORIGIN ACTION SHOTS​


----------



## TheHunter (Jul 24, 2013)

^^
FEAR 1 DM


----------



## d1nky (Jul 24, 2013)

what a game, im friggin addicted to it!


----------



## TheHunter (Jul 26, 2013)

^
Yeah its crazy and funny at the same time 

RIFTs


----------



## Frick (Jul 26, 2013)

1. Personal union with Castille.
2. Maintain that union, nurse it like a child.
3. Integrate them with your nation.






Massive profit.

Then comes France. Bloody France. I hate them.


----------



## Sliver Krunk (Aug 3, 2013)

Top screenshots everyone.

I have some new minecraft block--ness for ya'll.


----------



## Frick (Aug 3, 2013)

YES I've been playing EU3 a lot lately. Really rather a lot. For when EU4 comes. Not really noteworthy, but it's just so fun to build empires and crush heathens (=everyone, in this case mostly various natives) under steel boots.

I was Castille btw.


----------



## Sliver Krunk (Aug 4, 2013)

Some more minecraft good--ness.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Aug 6, 2013)

Just started playing Tomb Raider.  Nice shot of Laura exploring a cave.


----------



## TheHunter (Aug 9, 2013)

lol im hooked @ Rift


----------



## RCoon (Aug 10, 2013)

Finally got the game - my first working VTOL SSTO craft, not doing so well piloting it back down however!


----------



## Peter1986C (Aug 10, 2013)

^ Kerbal Space Program?


----------



## TheHunter (Aug 11, 2013)

Warframe





I was on a quadbike and got killed by this lol


----------



## RCoon (Aug 16, 2013)

Interstellar Marines


----------



## Peter1986C (Aug 17, 2013)

I see nothing, Jon Snow.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 30, 2013)

Far Cry 3, where everything is insanity, even the sun 

*West*






*East*


----------



## LeviathanPT (Aug 31, 2013)

*Project CARS - Pre-Alpha - Build 552*


----------



## LeviathanPT (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## freakshow (Sep 2, 2013)

just and old mmo i play called Rappelz


----------



## LeviathanPT (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## TheHunter (Sep 4, 2013)

^
Nice,


Some more Rift


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Sep 7, 2013)

I present to you all a small portion of Outlast's unholy glory. Enjoy ^^

















2.steampowered.com/ugc/903258706314452012/B75447C5CEBE650AD5A29AD762D64E885B2B0259/[/IMG]


----------



## TheHunter (Sep 26, 2013)

*Rift*


----------



## freakshow (Oct 13, 2013)

FFXIV ARR screenshots from me tanking ifrit battle


----------



## Drone (Oct 15, 2013)




----------



## Gabkicks (Oct 17, 2013)

^ what game is that is that Charlize therone?


----------



## Drone (Oct 17, 2013)

Gabkicks said:


> ^ what game is that is that Charlize therone?



Yup, it's Charlize Therone as Aeon Flux.


----------



## TheHunter (Oct 24, 2013)

DeadSpace3 - vanilla


----------



## Drone (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## T3RM1N4L D0GM4 (Oct 26, 2013)

A simple but relexing shot from Tomb Raider, running @Extreme settings on my brand-new AMD rig...


----------



## TheHunter (Oct 27, 2013)

MKKE

























Rift - the sheep master


----------



## PopcornMachine (Oct 28, 2013)

T3RM1N4L D0GM4 said:


> A simple but relexing shot from Tomb Raider, running @extreme settings on my brand-new AMD rig...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131026/203160_2013-10-19_00001.jpg



TressFX!


----------



## freakshow (Oct 28, 2013)

Batman: Arkham Origins


----------



## T3RM1N4L D0GM4 (Oct 28, 2013)

PopcornMachine said:


> TressFX!



Absolutely YES


----------



## DEFEATEST (Oct 29, 2013)

T3RM1N4L D0GM4 said:


> Absolutely YES



How many fps do you lose with TressFx on? I went down more than half just to watch that hair, which is totally rediculous! lol


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## Drone (Oct 29, 2013)

Just completed Btvs: Chaos Bleeds. Buffy is amazing, so are Willow and Faith. Great memories ..


----------



## TheHunter (Nov 2, 2013)

SniperElite Nazi Zombies 2


----------



## T3RM1N4L D0GM4 (Nov 2, 2013)

DEFEATEST said:


> How many fps do you lose with TressFx on? I went down more than half just to watch that hair, which is totally rediculous! lol



Benchmark





During the game, every single Lara's action is smooth as butter.

Other shots for you, guys 





 and


----------



## PopcornMachine (Nov 4, 2013)

T3RM1N4L D0GM4 said:


> Benchmark
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131102/2013-10-19_00002.jpg
> 
> During the game, every single Lara's action is smooth as butter.
> ...



She has such nice hair.  I can't play the game without TressFX.


----------



## T3RM1N4L D0GM4 (Nov 4, 2013)

Some fresh GRID 2 shots (Ultra settings @ 1080p)


















Edit:


----------



## T3RM1N4L D0GM4 (Nov 10, 2013)

More GRID 2 shots


----------



## TheHunter (Nov 23, 2013)

MKKE - the 3 sister act lol


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 24, 2013)

facepalm at the design of those fem chars....


----------



## Drone (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## Sliver Krunk (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## Sliver Krunk (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## TheHunter (Dec 1, 2013)

Some more MKKE




































And some extra random stuff


----------



## Sliver Krunk (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## TheHunter (Dec 4, 2013)

Sliver Krunk said:


>


New Bugbear game?


----------



## PopcornMachine (Dec 4, 2013)

Got Crysis 3 on Monday. Started playing multiplayer last night.


----------



## TheHunter (Dec 17, 2013)

Crysis2 MP, with Maldo cfg custom LOD and distance both raised a lot


----------



## TheHunter (Dec 24, 2013)

Few quick Bf4 screens @ resized to 720p


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Dec 31, 2013)

Trine 2 : The Complete Story


----------



## Frick (Dec 31, 2013)

Oh yes.


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Jan 4, 2014)

Far Cry 3


----------



## manofthem (Jan 4, 2014)

so what do you guys use for you in-game screen shot capture?


----------



## Frick (Jan 4, 2014)

manofthem said:


> so what do you guys use for you in-game screen shot capture?



Paradox games (one of them being Europa Universalis IV two posts up) have built in functions for it. For "serious" screencapping I use Greenshot. It's highly customizable, and open source.


----------



## techtard (Jan 4, 2014)

manofthem said:


> so what do you guys use for you in-game screen shot capture?


I use MSI Afterburners screengrab function, save to png.


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Jan 4, 2014)

Same as techtard, I just use Afterburner and then put them on TPU's own free image hosting.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks guys.  I totally forgot about MSI AB's ss so I'll be giving that a try as well as that Greenshot Frick mentioned.

I like Steam's capture for Steam games, but obviously that doesn't work for other games.


----------



## TheHunter (Jan 4, 2014)

lol and I have some more MKKE 


This one is quite brutal


----------



## TheHunter (Jan 19, 2014)

Not much going on here 


Recent Doom3 - sikkmod re-creation with SSAO, little film noise and DOF for "artistic" screens


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Jan 20, 2014)

Mafia 2

Time to reflect......






On all the murdering and physx mayhem I caused earlier MWAHAHAHA


----------



## Sleepless (Jan 20, 2014)

Metro: Last Light
http://www.flickr.com/photos/100437919@N08/12055662453/





http://www.flickr.com/photos/100437919@N08/12055760874/


----------



## Sleepless (Jan 26, 2014)

Some more from Metro: Last Light with links to the full size photos.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/100437919@N08/12145397795/





http://www.flickr.com/photos/100437919@N08/12145800894/





Multiple photos stitched together to create a panorama.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/100437919@N08/12145401895/


----------



## Drone (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## TheHunter (Feb 6, 2014)

Some random stuff, 
AVP2010, Bf4, Re6, SS3, COD8BO2


----------



## Drone (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Drone (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Sleepless (Feb 17, 2014)

A few shots from Fallout New Vegas with some high res retexture mods along with an enb mod.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/100437919@N08/12592349294





http://www.flickr.com/photos/100437919@N08/12592040563





http://www.flickr.com/photos/100437919@N08/12592380564





http://www.flickr.com/photos/100437919@N08/12592388724


----------



## Sleepless (Mar 7, 2014)

Fallout New Vegas photos from the Lonesome Road dlc.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/100437919@N08/12979626904





http://www.flickr.com/photos/100437919@N08/12979347183





http://www.flickr.com/photos/100437919@N08/12979203995


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 7, 2014)

Stunning Fallout shots dude.


----------



## Drone (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Sleepless (Mar 15, 2014)

A couple photos from New Vegas and the rest are from Project CARS.




Rocket's Red Glare




Come Fly With Me




BAC Mono




Pagani Zonda R




Ginetta G55 GT3


----------



## brunello (Mar 15, 2014)

Some Assetto Corsa screenshots


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 8, 2014)

Far cry 3 Blood Dragon. This game is sooooo much fun 

Many thanks again to @DinaAngel and @Maban for the giveaway


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 9, 2014)

Best montage ever!!!


----------



## JunkBear (Apr 9, 2014)

HazMatt said:


> A couple photos from New Vegas and the rest are from Project CARS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 American futuristic weapon but WW2 polish army helmet...of course


----------



## Sleepless (Apr 11, 2014)

Here's a bunch of photos from Tomb Raider. The game runs great on a 770, but tressfx is a big performance hog for just affecting hair so its only on in the third shot down.



Untitled by awfulsquadmate, on Flickr




Untitled by awfulsquadmate, on Flickr




Uncovering Mysteries by awfulsquadmate, on Flickr




Untitled by awfulsquadmate, on Flickr




Step Lightly by awfulsquadmate, on Flickr


----------



## brunello (Apr 12, 2014)

Assetto Corsa (it's not maxed out)

*Ferrari 312T - Imola*










*McLaren MP4-12C - Nürburgring *















*BMW M3 - Monza*




*
*


----------



## TheHunter (Apr 17, 2014)

SniperElite Nazi Zombie Army 2


----------



## TheHunter (Apr 25, 2014)

COD Ghosts - Infestation


----------



## Champ (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## ste2425 (Apr 29, 2014)

Dead Space 3


----------



## TheHunter (May 1, 2014)

COD Ghosts & RIFT


----------



## Sleepless (May 6, 2014)

Another forum has been posting a lot of Skyrim shots lately and I couldn't help but get my game working again so I could take some photos.




Predator




Traveller


----------



## Sleepless (May 7, 2014)

3 more from Skyrim. The armor and weapons in the first two photos are part of the same pack and can be found here. http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=81361424




Abmush




Cobblestone




Crypt


----------



## TheHunter (May 15, 2014)

Rift & The Secret World


----------



## gerardfraser (May 16, 2014)

Playing some old Crysis 1

Map's Swamp,Etherica,Ridge With TOD change.


----------



## gerardfraser (May 30, 2014)

Island map





Ridge map















Swamp map










Etherica map


----------



## cole2109 (Jun 2, 2014)

Wolfenstein


----------



## Sleepless (Jun 13, 2014)

First 2 pics are Metro Last Light and the last one is from Crysis 3.



Final Flight




Regina




Under the Bridge


----------



## Guitar (Jul 8, 2014)

You would figure after winning 370 matches I MIGHT be above that rank...lol. But first time getting to AK. Yeah!!!!


----------



## Sleepless (Jul 12, 2014)

Pretty big batch for this post, first two are from Skyrim and the rest are from Crysis 3.











Warehouse




Happy Cat




New York




Cavern on the Green


----------



## ste2425 (Aug 12, 2014)

Oh dear


----------



## AsRock (Aug 13, 2014)

Now who checked every create for those dam Sunset saprala ( how ever it's spelt lol ) bottles ?


----------



## Drone (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 30, 2014)

finally... i threw out my CRT and splurged on a dell HD IPS





Grid autosport




DiRT 2




borderlands 2 (lel)











and my fav DiRT 3


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 30, 2014)

also got a new phone.... a moto g.... games run awesome soo...



 
Real GT racing (really good game but i have to carry a game pad around to play it properly)




Dead Trigger... a classic 



 
PvZ 2



 


 
Anomaly 2



 
Trainz simulator. this was a pc game back in 2012 but they somehow made it into an android version :O


 


 


also... android kitkat 4.4.4 :3


----------



## ste2425 (Sep 6, 2014)

Unturned 

Starting to get a little boring, but building things is still fun.



























Weapon Customisation is fun.





And ill have to remember to check the reflections when out looting


----------



## Sleepless (Sep 14, 2014)

Got back into Skyrim recently. Just running around, exploring, and trying out some mods. All photos shown are using an enb style from the link, though some settings may be slightly changed from the default. http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/50501/


----------



## ste2425 (Sep 19, 2014)

Stalker Shadow of Chernobyl with the complete 2009 mod.

Don't now if the NPC's clearing the dead is from the core game or the mod but still quite cool.


----------



## ste2425 (Sep 27, 2014)

Dam i need me some night vision goggles


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 28, 2014)

I think I remember that F = flashlight. And the mod has sleeping bags.


----------



## ste2425 (Sep 28, 2014)

Chevalr1c said:


> I think I remember that F = flashlight. And the mod has sleeping bags.



Yup has sleeping bags. You sometimes get what seem to be flashbacks, some videos that play when sleeping. Not too sure what they mean yet. L for the light, N for night vision, if i had them. It is great fun looting at night, makes finding artefacts allot easier. Also means you end up in some bandits face real easy as you didn't seem them, or they you


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 29, 2014)

You see Strelok, the guy "you" are after. A further spoiler/hint, Strelok forgot who he is just like the player character. Note the fact that all the the Wish Granter endings are false; you need to do something else than going there if you want the actual ending (still a possible false ending there too).


----------



## ste2425 (Sep 30, 2014)

Chevalr1c said:


> A further spoiler/hint,



May be reading too much into your wording but i haven't given any spoilers have i? If i have PM me or something and ill remove them.

Just met my first humanoid mutant, bloodsucker, i think there called. Couldn't help but feel i wasn't prepared. Still just using bandit armour and a Viper 5. Is this about right for how far through i am? Or am i a bit ill equipped for what's to follow?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 30, 2014)

Spec Ops: The Line is actually a pretty game


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 30, 2014)

ste2425 said:


> May be reading too much into your wording but i haven't given any spoilers have i? If i have PM me or something and ill remove them.
> 
> Just met my first humanoid mutant, bloodsucker, i think there called. Couldn't help but feel i wasn't prepared. Still just using bandit armour and a Viper 5. Is this about right for how far through i am? Or am i a bit ill equipped for what's to follow?



Highlight the white words to see the clue I gave on the dreams.

And this is a bloodsucker: http://stalker.wikia.com/wiki/Bloodsucker.


----------



## ste2425 (Sep 30, 2014)

Chevalr1c said:


> Highlight the white words to see the clue I gave on the dreams.
> 
> And this is a bloodsucker: http://stalker.wikia.com/wiki/Bloodsucker.



Ahh my bad, wondered what the space was about.

Yup that's the one, right pain to put down.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 1, 2014)

Whatever you do, always keep your back to a wall when being in a bloodsucker den.


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 5, 2014)

F1 2013 F1 Classics

The DLC is Amazing better than the actual game itself.


----------



## Frick (Oct 18, 2014)

I started playing Jedi Outcast, but felt it appropriate to start with this instead. Disney should get Raven Software to either do a remake of this, or a new Jedi Knight. Health/ammo things is a bit small though at 1680x1050...


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 25, 2014)

Grid Autosport.


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## ste2425 (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm a bit mad about this game of late. Gave up my Stalker suit for better armour but lost my night vision. Trouble is my head light attracts enemy attention so i can't use it often. Makes the game much more jumpy


----------



## ste2425 (Oct 29, 2014)

de.das.dude said:


> Grid Autosport.View attachment 59932 View attachment 59933 View attachment 59934 View attachment 59935



What do the little symbols in the bottom right mean? I guessed the traction control, abs and eml but what's the others? Plus the original MINI, which i'm guessing your driving didn't have TC or ABS. Plus i don't think they were fuel injection so no EML. Unless there not running standard gear that is


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 30, 2014)

ste2425 said:


> What do the little symbols in the bottom right mean? I guessed the traction control, abs and eml but what's the others? Plus the original MINI, which i'm guessing your driving didn't have TC or ABS. Plus i don't think they were fuel injection so no EML. Unless there not running standard gear that is




the left ones show damage and the right ones show the assists. and yes i play with ABS TC off because they slow you down. plus i have analogue triggers so they arent really needed. The mini one were taken when a mate of mine came over to play he is a bit of a novice XD. its really hard to take screen shots with the right pinky finger while driving the mini as its very skittish so i had him play it. Game is very beautifully made, you can feel the car understeer as soon as the wheels start to lock up, even before they start squealing so ABS is hardly needed. uses similar mechanics as f1 2014.

below that are the tire wear monitors,.


----------



## Drone (Dec 3, 2014)

God of War: Chains of Olympus and Ghost of Sparta






















I really admire the work of level designers!


----------



## punani (Dec 15, 2014)

Some Half-Life 2 .. thought i should share these


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 15, 2014)

I don't even _want_ to know why you had that guy with his legs yanked back, hooked into that railing....


----------



## punani (Dec 16, 2014)

Ahhzz said:


> I don't even _want_ to know why you had that guy with his legs yanked back, hooked into that railing....



Yeah, I was just finished with my crowbar before i took those screenshots


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## SantaSLapper (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## TheHunter (Feb 8, 2015)

MKKE with Reshade 2.0 Chromatic aberration  and driver hbao+


----------



## NTM2003 (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## OneMoar (Feb 9, 2015)

I been tinkering with re-shade god its glorious


----------



## Animalpak (Mar 4, 2015)

Lost Planet 3, 1080p max settings ( who cares is already not so special )

Another franchise ruined...


----------



## Animalpak (Mar 4, 2015)

WRC 4  1080p, max graphics. This game is good graphically awesome the cars are great, but the feeling of driving are not which is the most important thing in a driving game.
Rally games are so rare lately... Codemasters leave the Colin McRae (RIP) franchise for Ken block.


----------



## TheHunter (Mar 8, 2015)

Back from the future Warfare,  the only really great thing about is player detail


----------



## TheHunter (Mar 10, 2015)

Resident Evil 6 with custom HBAO flag and Sweetfx Resade for minimal chromatic aberration and a little sharpening + extra vibrance


----------



## TheHunter (Apr 16, 2015)

a bunch of MortalKombat X screens, 

game can look amazing at times, Im forcing driver HBAO+ here.. Still kinda torn between motion blur, looks nice and not at the same time


----------



## Animalpak (Apr 26, 2015)

LOL time to buy some DLC...





Zombie army TRilogy


----------



## Lt_JWS (May 21, 2015)




----------



## TheHunter (Jun 7, 2015)

GTA5 online

lmao , this game is so funny


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 7, 2015)

It may not be beautiful, but Gary's mod has some laughs in it.

This is Dr. Kliener rocking it out with his air guitar on top of a chimney.






Pro tip: he's actually dead in this screenshot.  I just found the pose funny.


----------



## TheHunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Some more GTA5 Mp madness


----------



## TheHunter (Jun 20, 2015)

Bought a new house, has a nice view over the city and "cheap" 200.000$


----------



## TheHunter (Jul 1, 2015)

Moar GTA5 online fooling around


----------



## TheHunter (Jul 2, 2015)

No one else posts here ,  anyway  


Resident evil 6 - Chris missions


----------



## Pill Monster (Jul 2, 2015)

TheHunter said:


> No one else posts here ,  anyway
> 
> 
> Resident evil 6 - Chris missions


Nice bro.  I'd love to see Fallout looking that good


----------



## TheHunter (Jul 7, 2015)

Pill Monster said:


> Nice bro.  I'd love to see Fallout looking that good


O hey pillmonsta 

thanks, from what I saw its still same old gamebryo engine, so I dont think it will though.. Sadly.


----------



## Atomic77 (Jul 11, 2015)

nice screenshots dudes and dudines.


----------



## Atomic77 (Jul 11, 2015)

This is a old image of a monster I made in the game called Spore.


----------



## TheHunter (Jul 12, 2015)

and some more GTA5


----------



## Atomic77 (Aug 1, 2015)

Oh my gosh you guys have awesome screen shots.


----------



## Animalpak (Aug 16, 2015)

Dirt Rally


----------



## TheHunter (Aug 22, 2015)

People just call me Coach 

NZA Trilogy, now with L4D characters


----------



## Techmaner (Oct 21, 2015)

Some awesome screenshots of GT5, it looks real sometimes


----------



## AsRock (Oct 21, 2015)

Animalpak said:


> Dirt Rally



Mk1 escort ?, nice pics btw.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 21, 2015)

Animalpak said:


> Dirt Rally



I own the game as well , bought it with discount at Steam, I must admit I only played it for about 20 minutes, but man nice graphics, I love it 
About a week ago or so, I noticed steam was downloading an update for the game. I just play GTA V a lot lol.


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 22, 2015)

U guys like Dirt rally shots !


----------



## Techmaner (Oct 22, 2015)

Wow, stunning dirty rally pictures


----------



## TheHunter (Oct 22, 2015)

Some random stuff,


Dying light, cpu limit.. but i used custom distance detail 3.6, default max now 1.5












GTA5




Hitman Absolution - DeusEX skin lol



Ryse son of Rome




Bulletstorm












Infiltrator




NZA


----------



## AsRock (Oct 23, 2015)

Animalpak said:


> U guys like Dirt rally shots !



OOh Sierra cosworth, playing some classic cars there bubba, like to say the other is a Lancia but now 100%


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 23, 2015)

AsRock said:


> OOh Sierra cosworth, playing some classic cars there bubba, like to say the other is a Lancia but now 100%




Yeah legendary Group B and this is a stunning sierra specimen !

Cars with a real soul  !

I must say i NEED a steering wheel for this game !

I play with the xbox 360 controller like 90 % of people that bought the game, but is very difficult and is hard to win.


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 25, 2015)

SOMA fascinating way to see the end of umanity...  Extremely sad.






*Air cooled heart.*


----------



## Sliver27 (Dec 14, 2015)

AsRock said:


> OOh Sierra cosworth, playing some classic cars there bubba, like to say the other is a Lancia but now 100%


Haha non screenshot post! Cinema SIN +1


----------



## droopyRO (Dec 14, 2015)

Animalpak said:


> Yeah legendary Group B and this is a stunning sierra specimen !
> 
> Cars with a real soul !


Words of wisdom right here.


----------



## Sliver27 (Dec 14, 2015)

I would have let the sin ticker tick over a few times because it is a ford two, but I will remain transient towards bias and gender of said failure.

for this post to not be a sin here is a relevant screenshot "best cod evear"


----------



## arnoo1 (Dec 28, 2015)

trying out juist cause 3
run fine op hign suddenly massive stutter
LOL
look @ that memmory use


----------



## AsRock (Dec 28, 2015)

To be expected really,  Games like DAI take around 5GB and as i understand it W3 is much more detailed so 6.7GB for today's games.

EDIT:



Sliver27 said:


> I would have let the sin ticker tick over a few times because it is a ford two, but I will remain transient towards bias and gender of said failure.
> 
> for this post to not be a sin here is a relevant screenshot "best cod evear"



There is better, i remember my time in the Cadets in the UK only young and  used to do trips to the middle of no were in the pitch black and used to do hunter or hunted. Although it is ruff as your doing it to the point were it's near the real thing but beats the hell out of gaming.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 8, 2016)

Not technically a screenshot but a pic of what I've been playing.


----------



## TheHunter (Jan 31, 2016)

New TombRaider, 
driver FXAA doesn't work in screenshots, so its a bit jaggy here.. I preferred driver FXAA over ingame, it looks sharper. 























































imagen


----------



## TheHunter (Feb 9, 2016)

Some more TR


----------



## Animalpak (Feb 28, 2016)

Dying light the following


----------



## Ascalaphus (Mar 1, 2016)

Bioshock Infinite: Burial At Sea


----------



## punani (Mar 6, 2016)

Some skyrim fun 







 



 



 



 

The worst way to go...


----------



## TheHunter (Mar 8, 2016)

Dawn, COD Ghosts MP, MKX, TR, Shattered Horizon, Alien Rage, XRebirth


----------



## natr0n (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## TheHunter (Apr 16, 2016)

Doom 4 open beta


----------



## TheHunter (Apr 18, 2016)

few more


----------



## TheHunter (Apr 22, 2016)

MKX slice





Dead Rising3








GTA5
[URL='http://postimg.org/image/cy7m1of8d/full/']
	








[/URL]


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 22, 2016)

A nice little slideshow for you all of an old game/mod where you die way too fast (Defence Alliance 2)

I think I am dead, help!


----------



## TheHunter (Apr 23, 2016)

//sory for OSD, always forget to turn that off

Dirt rally




DyingLight


----------



## TheHunter (Apr 27, 2016)

Some more GTA5 jumping


----------



## TheHunter (May 4, 2016)

Guess no one posts here much 


DR3












DL

















GTA5 MP


----------



## TheHunter (May 6, 2016)

Quick Forza6 screenshot @ "ultra"


----------



## TheHunter (May 9, 2016)

Few random screens

AVP2010 MP




COD Ghosts MP

















Goretastic MKX




























Quake4 MP


----------



## Animalpak (May 13, 2016)

DOOM single playah footages taken by me.


----------



## TheHunter (May 13, 2016)

And few more from me,
I started to use game coloring filter, has more relaxed yellowish vibe. 






this is with 3rd cinematic option, but has smilar color filter as default








custom 2nd filter, idk the name atm



default


----------



## TheHunter (May 14, 2016)

some more DOOM


----------



## TheHunter (May 15, 2016)

Few MP moments


----------



## TheHunter (May 27, 2016)

GTA5 summer vibes


----------



## TheHunter (Jun 11, 2016)

Ninja Blade


----------



## TheHunter (Jun 11, 2016)

Quake4 MP


----------



## AsRock (Jun 23, 2016)

Just some screenshot i never got around posting.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 27, 2016)

@MxPhenom 216, he's dead now lol,


----------



## torgoth (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 1, 2016)

Just attending the local BBQ. Food was a bit bad.

Gonna download some mods for this, also do some downsampling or use some shader AA.


----------



## Animalpak (Jul 3, 2016)

Stasis


----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 4, 2016)

They talk about my skill level...












LOL


It's just a bug guys


----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 7, 2016)

Some borderlands 2 in 16:10.
With DSR. (3360x2100)















If i use DSR on my 1080P panel it just does not look that great, on my 16:10 it looks awesome. Though my 1080P panel is a matte finish and the 16:10 is a Glass finish, might be the reason, there is just so much more detail on Glass finishes, also far better colours and lighting. But Glass is terrible in a bright place due to reflection


----------



## AsRock (Jul 7, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> Some borderlands 2 in 16:10.
> With DSR. (3360x2100)
> 
> 
> ...



A gloss finish will give a more 3D look, before i got my Toshiba TV i had a Vizio and the the rain in the Matrix looked totally awesome as it brings out more depth.  I ended up with the Toshiba for a few reasons including the gloss finish as it can be a real pain to clean and reflections from a light bulb or window was the last thing i wanted with being 3 feet away as well.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 7, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> Some borderlands 2 in 16:10.
> With DSR. (3360x2100
> 
> If i use DSR on my 1080P panel it just does not look that great, on my 16:10 it looks awesome. Though my 1080P panel is a matte finish and the 16:10 is a Glass finish, might be the reason, there is just so much more detail on Glass finishes, also far better colours and lighting. But Glass is terrible in a bright place due to reflection



It's been too long since I played that game on good settings...I really need a better card.

The landscapes in BL2 are gorgeous and the main as well as DLC stories are some of the best I've ever played through.


----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 8, 2016)

tabascosauz said:


> It's been too long since I played that game on good settings...I really need a better card.
> 
> The landscapes in BL2 are gorgeous and the main as well as DLC stories are some of the best I've ever played through.



An idea of what it looks like with all the pretty PhysX going on too


----------



## AsRock (Jul 8, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> An idea of what it looks like with all the pretty PhysX going on too



Wasn't there all that bs about special effects being removed and only being available to nVidia cards ?, when really it could of been done for both camps ?.  Or did they change that later on ?.

I supported BL1 as they were struggling with time to get it finished. tbh it wasn't all that great got bored after a while although had some nice features to it and would be nice if they could release what they were aiming for originally.


----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 8, 2016)

AsRock said:


> Wasn't there all that bs about special effects being removed and only being available to nVidia cards ?, when really it could of been done for both camps ?.  Or did they change that later on ?.
> 
> I supported BL1 as they were struggling with time to get it finished. tbh it wasn't all that great got bored after a while although had some nice features to it and would be nice if they could release what they were aiming for originally.


It's nVIDIA stuff yes, but you can get some of the basic stuff working on AMD cards if you have a fast CPU.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 8, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> It's nVIDIA stuff yes, but you can get some of the basic stuff working on AMD cards if you have a fast CPU.



Well then i am still glad i didn't has i am sick of that kind of bullshit.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 8, 2016)

AsRock said:


> Wasn't there all that bs about special effects being removed and only being available to nVidia cards ?, when really it could of been done for both camps ?.  Or did they change that later on ?.
> 
> I supported BL1 as they were struggling with time to get it finished. tbh it wasn't all that great got bored after a while although had some nice features to it and would be nice if they could release what they were aiming for originally.



Well I mean PhysX = special effects BS, just kinda pretty 

With my R9 280X I can easily max out the game (come on, it's DX9)...except for PhysX of course. Having PhysX on anything but low setting gets my fps to completely tank. Hence why I would really like to get a 6-inch GTX 1060 or 1070 when it comes out.


----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 13, 2016)

Resident Evil 4, i'm glad i got this.. it's a good step up over the original PC release and i don't have to waste CPU time to emulate the Gamecube version for better graphics


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jul 20, 2016)

Playing Rise of Tomb Raider, and this is my favorite screenshot.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 21, 2016)

Few Arma3 Pics.






They really should fix this .





Sorry no grass ended up turning it off again due to AI shooting though it .


----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 24, 2016)

Some ANNO 2070, i bought it on Thursday, just got around to playing it today, i like it!


----------



## Recon-UK (Aug 8, 2016)

Sadly this great game is far too easy for me on medium and i finished it in 6 hours dead on.
But wow i loved it as much as the first one, great story if you know what went on from the first game. 

Also you will see different frame rates, this game glitches out above 60FPS and i never really caught on until i could progress no more and found Vsync to save my ass


----------



## Frick (Aug 16, 2016)

I found Trisolaris ... in a stable state!


----------



## Recon-UK (Aug 27, 2016)

Some Fallout 3 Vanilla GOTY in 4K on GTX 670 maxed with 2xMSAA.

Performs great in out door areas - solid 60FPS, however indoors i can go as low as 33FPS due to much more complex lighting being used and higher poly characters etc.

Love this game.

Steam uploads.


----------



## Frick (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## Frick (Sep 5, 2016)

They are my servants now. Not slaves, but racism is a galactical problem so they'll be badly treated for ages.

The tale of Sol.


----------



## TheHunter (Sep 8, 2016)

NZA - Zombie Army


----------



## TheHunter (Sep 10, 2016)

COD Ghosts


















Doom meditation


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 15, 2016)

FEAR in 2560x960.


----------



## HammerON (Sep 15, 2016)

Love the FEAR series. Need to replay through them again as it has been a long time.


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 15, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> View attachment 78807
> 
> View attachment 78808



What game is this?


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 15, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> What game is this?



The Crew maxed out but in 4K.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 15, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> The Crew maxed out but in 4K.



I couldn't get into the Crew,wasn't a fan of the whole modifications in the game with the likes of dirt and then street and then have to use a supercar for certain events or something.
But that does look nice.


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 15, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> I couldn't get into the Crew,wasn't a fan of the whole modifications in the game with the likes of dirt and then street and then have to use a supercar for certain events or something.
> But that does look nice.



Yeah i'm feeling it's a lot like Need For Speed World you know that F2P game? and that's not exactly a nice thing to say lol.

Also the graphics are inconsistent.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 15, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> Yeah i'm feeling it's a lot like Need For Speed World you know that F2P game? and that's not exactly a nice thing to say lol.
> 
> Also the graphics are inconsistent.



I did play the F2P game it had huge potential but it was boring lol and i played it on PS4 which didn't look too bad,haven't really noticed any inconsistency the times i played it.


----------



## TheHunter (Sep 15, 2016)

Doom Multi - DLC maps


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 20, 2016)

Starting a new play through of Skidrim with an ENB for the first time and a lot of other graphical enhancements.


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 21, 2016)

That above is what hunted me down in the video below but many of them.. super fast and agile and ridiculously strong, also highly resistant to attacks.


----------



## TheHunter (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 22, 2016)

Top is Single Thread, Bottom is Multithread


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 22, 2016)

Yeah CPU-Z is a great game.


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 25, 2016)

Skies of Arcadia GameCube. DX12


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Recon-UK (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## TheHunter (Oct 5, 2016)

Dying light




















GTA5





MKXL











lol'd


----------



## FYFI13 (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Animalpak (Oct 6, 2016)

OutLast 2 demo memorable moments... The demo already took my soul away with a jumpscare in the school area... Damn !


----------



## Recon-UK (Oct 12, 2016)

Ummm i want in...



 

Gazes silently in awe of what i said.



 


Turns out she is really a robot....



 


Then i explode.




 




The end.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 12, 2016)

My favorite car in GTA V


----------



## Recon-UK (Oct 13, 2016)

My Fallout 4 and some shit i been doing.



 



 

 

 

 

 

 



This is my main home / settlement.


----------



## Recon-UK (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## TheHunter (Oct 20, 2016)

Few games


----------



## Recon-UK (Oct 23, 2016)

Stopped playing for ages and lost my rank... going back at it again.

I am Sound System 90.


----------



## TheHunter (Oct 30, 2016)

RIFT - reshade


----------



## TheHunter (Nov 4, 2016)

FORZA Horizon 3 - Demo


























free image uploading


----------



## TheHunter (Nov 12, 2016)

RE6












DR3


















https://postimg.org/image/pp848edp9/


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 18, 2016)

Infinite Warfare.


----------



## TheHunter (Nov 24, 2016)

Cruising trough the city


----------



## TheHunter (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## ithehappy (Dec 31, 2016)

My game of the year.


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 21, 2017)

Far Cry 3:s explosions give me still that WHOA feeling


----------



## LightningJR (Jan 23, 2017)

Homeworld 2 Remastered.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 8, 2017)

The Crew circuit hotrod:


----------



## TheHunter (Apr 24, 2017)

Doom Multiplayer


----------



## gerardfraser (Aug 25, 2017)

Crysis 1


----------



## scoutingwraith (Aug 29, 2017)

Which mod is that if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## gerardfraser (Aug 29, 2017)

I do not mind at all.
I put together several mods,you can check them out in this thread.
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/crysis-2017-mod-compilation.236428/#post-3717561

a.Installer BFMUTOD - BlackFire's Mod Ultimate Update 1.3 Time Of Day Files
b.Install Flare HDR Normal -HDR Normal with Anamorphic Lens Flares(Blue) + WaterWaves + Improved Shaders
c.Install Textures - Updated Textures From Original


----------



## londiste (Aug 29, 2017)

i has a collection in fallout4


----------



## AvrageGamr (Dec 16, 2017)

http://imgur.com/a/hdyMc


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 16, 2017)

gerardfraser said:


> Crysis 1



Awesome!!

But does it run on windows 8.1/10?


----------



## gerardfraser (Dec 16, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Awesome!!
> 
> But does it run on windows 8.1/10?



Why yes it does,I ran the mods on Windows 10 .Works on 64/32bit.


----------



## Cvrk (Dec 20, 2017)

gerardfraser said:


> I do not mind at all.
> I put together several mods,you can check them out in this thread.
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/crysis-2017-mod-compilation.236428/#post-3717561
> 
> ...


----------



## Atomic77 (Dec 23, 2017)

Oh my gosh those are awesome screen shots.


----------



## AvrageGamr (Dec 26, 2017)

http://imgur.com/km7ios2




http://imgur.com/2UcvnTn


----------



## Splinterdog (Jan 29, 2018)

Cruising on Apostles Beach in Forza Horizon 3.


----------



## TheHunter (Feb 4, 2018)

Steep


----------



## AvrageGamr (Apr 2, 2018)

Latest Visual V, NaturalVision Remastered and GTA V Remastered, heavy and lite versions.


----------



## Susquehannock (Apr 2, 2018)

Been playing a lot of _*Mad Max*_ lately. Can be repetitious at first, but gets a lot better a few hours in once you have more abilities and varied things to do.

Best $3.84 that I have spent in a long time.


----------



## AvrageGamr (Apr 12, 2018)

Unity's Adam 2 demo is out.


----------



## EntropyZ (Apr 29, 2018)

This fire survives as long the community that tend to it does. ("Cookies make love like everything else does" - Hugo Weaving ) Flawed to it's core, and never meant to be perfect. I don't want to let go of it until I can't breathe anymore. As it breathed life into me, I am giving breath back. I lived countless times because of it, it is only fitting to honor the contrasting beauty that it can potentially have. I'm still counting the things I never did, and hope that some day I can finally put this chapter of my life to rest.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Apr 29, 2018)

Well, been having some fun with this.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Apr 29, 2018)

I am gonna love this  thread.


----------



## Animalpak (May 3, 2018)

I just meet her i dont know...


----------



## AvrageGamr (May 4, 2018)

Cliff Empire on Steam early access. Just the 3 cities so far.


----------



## Splinterdog (May 14, 2018)

The work of a synthetic?
Alien Isolation.


----------



## AvrageGamr (May 20, 2018)




----------



## EntropyZ (Aug 10, 2018)

My final days with my assassin character. Save and mesh corruption got us. Looks like it's time to visit the _the unforgiving zone_ again.




























No port of Familiar Faces in SE, just breaks my heart when something just ends abruptly.


----------



## JRMBelgium (Aug 11, 2018)

Nice to see that after 10 years this topic is still alive and kicking.


----------



## RevengE (Aug 27, 2018)

Yep been here since the beginning. Lol


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 8, 2018)

https://ibb.co/d6Dmzp
https://ibb.co/h6PLQU
https://ibb.co/j2KyC9
https://ibb.co/fcffs9
https://ibb.co/dhhRX9
https://ibb.co/bXB9kU
https://ibb.co/dHu1zp
https://ibb.co/nk9OC9
https://ibb.co/dp8GX9
https://ibb.co/n9FDC9
https://ibb.co/bRHzkU
https://ibb.co/hU1Ls9


----------



## AvrageGamr (Sep 13, 2018)

FH4 DEMO. Constant Ctd's also. Managed to get a few screenshots.


----------



## phill (Sep 13, 2018)

I like the look of that   Such a fan of the Horizon series of games   The only real reason for me buying my Xbox One !! lol


----------



## las (Sep 13, 2018)

phill said:


> I like the look of that   Such a fan of the Horizon series of games   The only real reason for me buying my Xbox One !! lol



Sadly Horizon 3 is 30 fps on Xbox One ... even on One X.

30 fps is simply impossible to enjoy in a game like this.

Will Horizon 4 run at 60 fps? Or is the weak jaguar CPU a problem. Forza 7 hit 60 fps but it was easy to see how they did that. Looked bad compared to Horizon 3.


----------



## phill (Sep 13, 2018)

Having not played it on the PC I'm used to it but it's not too bad   That said, I've been trying to complete Horizon 2 then I will work on to number 3  
From what I was reading Horizon on the PC was slightly broken but if it's improved, I could well buy it for my PC as well as the Xbox...


----------



## Dinnercore (Sep 30, 2018)

RTX, one guy has it the other doesn´t. You pick. Be careful what RTX can do to you, if you spot any signs of raytracing on your friends or relatives talk to them immediately. It is not an illness, it´s a cry for help!






Saw these two guys invading each others personal space in Titan Quest


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 20, 2018)




----------



## denixius (Nov 30, 2018)

I found one of my screenshots 3 years ago from now. I'm a huge fan of Total War series, especially Rome: Total War. I was playing the game with Julii, and after a while, Rebels are offered to me ceasefire. That was one of the moments I never forget in my life.


----------



## dieselcat18 (Nov 30, 2018)

https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=1563831779 

 
https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=1515231682 

 
https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=1545271058 

 
https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=1465848341


----------



## Dinnercore (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## AvrageGamr (Dec 2, 2018)

X 4 Foundations.


----------



## Animalpak (Jan 17, 2019)

Guys dont forget to write the title of the game....

Because who knows maybe you could entice people to buy that title


----------



## Dinnercore (Jan 17, 2019)

Animalpak said:


> Guys dont forget to write the title of the game....
> 
> Because who knows maybe you could entice people to buy that title



You are right, I forgot. This is me landing a friends ship in Star Citizen on planet Hurston:



Dinnercore said:


>


----------



## Bones (Jan 17, 2019)

Here's something that probrably hasn't been seen in ages around here........ But still a personal fave of mine. 
I'm stalking a flattop - Silent Hunter 4.


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 1, 2019)

Skater XL


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 6, 2019)

Warframe: Fluctus + GPU particles on "Ludicrous" = so pretty :3






Chloe Price said:


> Skater XL


23 fps? rip


----------



## AsRock (Mar 6, 2019)

Bones said:


> Here's something that probrably hasn't been seen in ages around here........ But still a personal fave of mine.
> I'm stalking a flattop - Silent Hunter 4.
> 
> View attachment 114671



Gotta love it even more when a storm kicks in .  I really wish they put more effort in that title.


----------



## Bones (Mar 6, 2019)

So do I but it is what it is and inspite of it's flaws I do rather enjoy it.

I LOVE causing a panic within a convoy or Task Force - You'll see the ships do some crazy stuff like this.......



And it's also fun outsmarting the D's when you are hunted - Had 9 of them trying to take me out in this one.


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 9, 2019)

Bones said:


> View attachment 118048


This ladies and gents is how baby gunboats are made



Spoiler: mandatory Warframe Screenshot Dump



















The current event is pretty fun. I like the Orb Vallis, very good graphics and runs great too. 2700X+570 both stock giving me good fps. and to Ryzen gaming naysayers can i just point to the flat-line GPU load on my OSD and the fps


----------



## AsRock (Mar 9, 2019)

Bones said:


> So do I but it is what it is and inspite of it's flaws I do rather enjoy it.
> 
> I LOVE causing a panic within a convoy or Task Force - You'll see the ships do some crazy stuff like this.......
> View attachment 118046
> ...



I was more on about the coop side of things, is true it's a very nice game.


----------



## Animalpak (Mar 17, 2019)

C mon guys push that button and take screenshot from the games you currently playing.

Here V-Rally 4... The game is very arcade but FUN ! Graphics are pretty.

They are the same developers of many others racing (B class ) games... You know Milestone... Yeah them !


----------



## Animalpak (Mar 17, 2019)

Alice Madness Returns, bought because was just 1 euro price ! Pretty old game (2011) veeeery high longevity game, looks ok ! Its more for kids or teenagers ... But not everytime... As you can see here.

YUMMY BOOBS ! Overall quite disturbing game.


----------



## denixius (Mar 28, 2019)

AvrageGamr said:


> X 4 Foundations.


I love that game, but never be sure to purchase it. Is it worth playing? I know it is just a single player.


----------



## c2DDragon (Apr 15, 2019)

Final Fantasy XIV Online, I started in 2013 and I still have fun.


----------



## AvrageGamr (Apr 30, 2019)

UBoat.


----------



## Animalpak (May 1, 2019)

MudRunner with the new DLC.

Another DLC will come also MudRunner 2 is in development.


----------



## Chomiq (May 1, 2019)

Wolfie II: The New Colossus, overall they have good character design, but somehow this one stood out.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 3, 2019)

13 hours in..have a house all "decorated" in Whiterun and I have some fancy weapon from red eagle skeleton lol and level 12-13.
No mods so just vanilla game, giving the game a proper go since original release but playing the special edition instead of the original copy.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 4, 2019)

No One Lives Forever starring Cate Archer.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 4, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> No One Lives Forever starring Cate Archer.
> View attachment 124252


Ah, little Ms virtual-tasty herself! Good times!


----------



## biboif (Jun 4, 2019)

Some of my monster hunter world screenshots


----------



## Chomiq (Jun 4, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Ah, little Ms virtual-tasty herself! Good times!


I'm surprised NOLF hasn't made a comeback yet. Both 1 and 2 were great.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 5, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> I'm surprised NOLF hasn't made a comeback yet. Both 1 and 2 were great.


Exactly what we all wonder, however the IP appears to be lost in some kind of 'lawyer limbo' because Activision, 20th Century Fox and Warner Bros can't or won't decide who owns the rights.
However, a recent Tweet by Monolith Productions is being seen as a hint that they may be interested in looking at the game again. That could simply be a case of clutching at straws of course.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1061003454045282304


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 6, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> I'm surprised NOLF hasn't made a comeback yet. Both 1 and 2 were great.





Splinterdog said:


> Exactly what we all wonder, however the IP appears to be lost in some kind of 'lawyer limbo' because Activision, 20th Century Fox and Warner Bros can't or won't decide who owns the rights.
> However, a recent Tweet by Monolith Productions is being seen as a hint that they may be interested in looking at the game again. That could simply be a case of clutching at straws of course.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1061003454045282304


I would love to see carefully done HD refreshes of the first two and a quality sequel or two!


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 11, 2019)

Another Pegi outpost bites the dust (Far Cry 5)


----------



## Animalpak (Jun 23, 2019)

TT isle of Man ... Arcade nice motorcylce game.  Super high speed sensation is guaranteed.

They are working on the second TT 2


----------



## Susquehannock (Jun 23, 2019)

Doom 2016 - Cyberdemon defeat.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 23, 2019)

Animalpak said:


> TT isle of Man ... Arcade nice motorcylce game.  Super high speed sensation is guaranteed.
> 
> They are working on the second TT 2



OMG TT racing,  like discovering Rugby after watching American football .

Looks a hell lot like SBK sim ( PC version  from back in the day ( Over 15 years ago ), which today is my favorite still today, the never ones tend to miss on several area's.


----------



## biboif (Jun 24, 2019)

Xenoblade Chronicles X on CEMU


----------



## biboif (Jun 24, 2019)

MK8 on CEMU with qUINT_rt


----------



## biboif (Jun 29, 2019)

More MHW, now with RT


----------



## AsRock (Jul 4, 2019)

Animalpak said:


> TT isle of Man ... Arcade nice motorcylce game.  Super high speed sensation is guaranteed.
> 
> They are working on the second TT 2



Well now i own it,although you have to play it 1st person , it's were the speed is.  Personally gave up on bike racing after SBK Superbikes as it was all mogoGP crap which sadly seems to sell still.

How ever they do  plan on releasing TT Racing 2 in 2020 .

Sorry about pics steam butchered. don't know why the replay don't show the speed some times.


----------



## biboif (Jul 9, 2019)

Xenon Racer


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 10, 2019)

Early ray tracing effects in Tomb Raider III - way ahead of its time.


----------



## biboif (Jul 11, 2019)

Xeno'jiiva MHW


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 11, 2019)

biboif said:


> Xeno'jiiva MHW
> View attachment 126578


What are we looking at here? I made out the head/mouth of some sort of beast, but not making out the rest...


----------



## biboif (Jul 11, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> What are we looking at here? I made out the head/mouth of some sort of beast, but not making out the rest...



Sorry about that. Looking at it now, yeah it's pretty confusing, especially for people not familiar with the game (which is a lot).
Maybe this might help clear some things up.

Thanks for the feedback. I'll do better next time.


----------



## [crs] (Jul 11, 2019)

BDO


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 11, 2019)

biboif said:


> Sorry about that. Looking at it now, yeah it's pretty confusing, especially for people not familiar with the game (which is a lot).
> Maybe this might help clear some things up.
> View attachment 126632
> Thanks for the feedback. I'll do better next time.


No worries.  With it being the monochromatic blue like it is, it was hard to make out what was going on outside the dragon head.


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Jul 12, 2019)

Always found Horizon Zero Dawn to be one of the prettiest games I ever played. I hope the rumors of a sequel are true.
















Yeah, that was me balancing on a boar.


----------



## biboif (Jul 13, 2019)

A Hat in Time


----------



## johnny-r (Aug 10, 2019)

Rage 2 doesn't look to bad ! 

The first two with Captain John Marshall, he got a bit older since Rage 1


----------



## gerardfraser (Aug 26, 2019)

Added some commands for extra shadow KDC


----------



## johnny-r (Aug 26, 2019)

looking good !


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 26, 2019)

KCD looks awesome...

if you have an nvidia card the sharpen filter and the color tweak filter are great too.


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 27, 2019)

Animalpak said:


> TT isle of Man ... Arcade nice motorcylce game.  Super high speed sensation is guaranteed.
> 
> They are working on the second TT 2


How does this compare with Ride 3? Have you tried it yet?


----------



## Animalpak (Aug 27, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> How does this compare with Ride 3? Have you tried it yet?




Completely different games, Ride is about a motorcycle all-around game able to feel you a sim-arcade game.

TT isle of man is a game totally concentrated to the real race of TT Isle of man, the driving model is all about that race and some closed tracks but is not like Ride 3 with tons of different bikes tracks and driving styles.


----------



## Animalpak (Sep 15, 2019)

Gears 5 all on maximum details at 1440p no Ray tracing ( i need windows 10 pro )


----------



## hellrazor (Sep 28, 2019)

Rainy day in Morrowind


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 11, 2019)

Touching down a probe on Minmus in Kerbel Space Program:










I absoulely adore and love this game.  Also, randomly, this looks like a kerbel date gone bad.


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 9, 2019)

The most underrated game from my favourites. And it's a cutscene, so don't wonder about that 30 fps, runs at stable 60 fps when playing


----------



## Animalpak (Nov 14, 2019)

Dirt Rally 2.0 all maxed out at 1440p


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 19, 2019)

Yay, at least in some way Chloe was in Life is Strange 2


----------



## phill (Dec 19, 2019)

Animalpak said:


> Dirt Rally 2.0 all maxed out at 1440p


I'm so looking forward to playing this game   I'm also so pleased that I bought the Deluxe version at £23 from Amazon and then saw the price jump back to £45!! How is that fair I don't know but.... It looks soooo good    Thank you for sharing the screen shots


----------



## Animalpak (Dec 24, 2019)

Spintires some screenshots from the DLC aftermat and the new DLC Chernobyl


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 14, 2020)

Now this is hella cool, having an own avatara! Final Fantasy XV






e: Haha, one user from another forum said that looks like PUBG, in fact it does!


----------



## Animalpak (Jan 15, 2020)

Hunt Showdown


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 30, 2020)

gonna move my exodus shots here


----------



## Apocalypsee (Feb 15, 2020)

I played the last great CnC games (IMO) which was CnC3 Tiberium Wars (along with its Kane Wrath expansion). Played it on my laptop so its not played at highest settings, but still looks good even though this game was released in 2007! Game still kicking my ass in campaign even though I play medium difficulty


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 15, 2020)

Apocalypsee said:


> I played the last great CnC games (IMO) which was CnC3 Tiberium Wars (along with its Kane Wrath expansion). Played it on my laptop so its not played at highest settings, but still looks good even though this game was released in 2007! Game still kicking my ass in campaign even though I play medium difficulty


Unless your laptop is really old, you can turn up the setting and get great frame rates.


----------



## Apocalypsee (Feb 16, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Unless your laptop is really old, you can turn up the setting and get great frame rates.


I just noticed the framerate is capped at 30fps from that screenshot so perhaps you are right, I'll try to increase the details more.


----------



## Animalpak (Feb 16, 2020)

Exodus Sam's DLC everything maxed out 1440p RTX ON


----------



## hellrazor (Feb 20, 2020)

Car Battler Joe on mgba 0.8.1, you would not believe how much difference the new HD renderer makes in some of these games.


----------



## Hyderz (Feb 21, 2020)

Bioshock Infinite 3440x1440 Resolution
Settings - Ultra Avg Fps 175 - Min Fps - 56
GPU - GTX 1070ti


----------



## Hyderz (Feb 22, 2020)

Star Wars The Fallen Order 3440x1440 Resolution
Settings - Custom Avg Fps -70-90 Min Fps - 28
GPU - GTX 1070ti

Titanfall 2 3440x1440 Resolution
Settings Custom Avg Fps - 100 Min Fps - 50
GPU - GTX 1070ti


----------



## FremenDar666 (Apr 1, 2020)

Hyderz said:


> Star Wars The Fallen Order 3440x1440 Resolution
> Settings - Custom Avg Fps -70-90 Min Fps - 28
> GPU - GTX 1070ti
> 
> ...


Any tweaks you utilized for STAR WARS Jedi: Fallen Order? Because https://www.pcgamingwiki.com/wiki/Star_Wars_Jedi:_Fallen_Order didn't help so I dunno.


----------



## Hyderz (Apr 2, 2020)

FremenDar666 said:


> Any tweaks you utilized for STAR WARS Jedi: Fallen Order? Because https://www.pcgamingwiki.com/wiki/Star_Wars_Jedi:_Fallen_Order didn't help so I dunno.



i don't remember the settings much but i did drop the shadows, aa


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 2, 2020)

How to park a Jag.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Apr 2, 2020)

World of Webhallen tax office...





						Webhallen.com
					






					www.webhallen.com


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 29, 2020)

I'm fine with this, next time I'll try for under 2h - RE3 





(I'm on my friend and playing with his PC, don't mind about the specs)


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 29, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> I'm fine with this, next time I'll try for under 2h - RE3


Well done!


Chloe Price said:


> (I'm on my friend and playing with his PC, don't mind about the specs)


And I was going to give you crap about the shameful GTX970(shame...SHAME!!).... 
Seriously, NVidia should have just gone with 3.5GB and called it good.
Although there is a rumor going around that NVidia has isolated the last .5GB in driver and relegated it to low priority compute work and not allowing it to be used as a part of the framebuffer. If that's true, I tip my hat to them for at least fixing it software.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 29, 2020)

In fact we talked about trading cards, this runs RE3 fine @ med 60fps, I'm getting a 1080 Ti after the leather jacket man releases the new series; 1080 Ti is affordable for a poor dude like me.


----------



## torgoth (May 13, 2020)

monitor bottleneck, that's a first , haven't played anything this good since TDU days
(yes I've been living under a rock)


----------



## Splinterdog (May 18, 2020)

The Bugatti needed a wash anyway, prior to viewing my new home.




This is cosy!


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 18, 2020)

Forza Horizon 4?


----------



## Splinterdog (May 18, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Forza Horizon 4?


Indeed, sir!


----------



## AvrageGamr (Jun 5, 2020)

C&C Remastered in 4k.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 6, 2020)

AvrageGamr said:


> C&C Remastered in 4k.


Looks good! Very authentic too! Now if only EA would put it on GOG... That would be too perfect though...


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 15, 2020)

Crysis never ceases to amaze me to this day and I still enjoy a few hours of gameplay now and then, and approach the objectives differently each time.
That's the big difference with this and Warhead vs Crysis 2 and 3, where they are both so much more linear. Really looking forward to the remastered edition.




The water in Crysis still holds up against many modern games of today.




The iconic opening cinematic


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 21, 2020)

Started playing Monster hunter world again recently after finishing Dark Souls III, bought it with Iceborne on PC starting from scratch.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 24, 2020)

a couple of gta5 shots that I like


----------



## FremenDar666 (Aug 7, 2020)

ELITE 4: DANGEROUS - HORIZONS (Eventually ODYSSEY.)


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 23, 2020)

Resident Evil Revelations, episode 4-1 complete. My only death was because the usb cable started screwing with me  let's continue wireless and hope that the battery lasts for a while. Xbox gamepad (it shows keyboard since I took a screenshot)


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 31, 2020)

Red Dead Redemption 2 really is a masterpiece of detail, but for some odd reason the photo mode, which has some nifty filters and other functions, saves the screenshot in some weird format (prdr) that can only be accessed in-game, apparently so it's better to use other programs.









In this one you have to be careful that the cowboy on the left doesn't get his head knocked off by the road sign further along or you have to start the mission again.


----------



## pavle (Aug 31, 2020)

I like the second GTA 5 screenshot cucker tarlson posted, so I'll post my real picture of my first car in such sunset-light:


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 31, 2020)

Me deploying a space probe outside Kerbin in my red-dwarf-system mod:


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 31, 2020)

pavl3 said:


> I like the second GTA 5 screenshot cucker tarlson posted, so I'll post my real picture of my first car in such sunset-light:View attachment 167332


Looks like an early Ford Granada if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 31, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Red Dead Redemption 2 really is a masterpiece of detail



The second screen shot looks frigging awesome man!!!!

I just cannot justify $60 or more for any game.


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 2, 2020)

I'm still in practice mode with MFS 2020 and I've now got my hands on an *FA-18 fighter jet* which is a bit janky - sometimes the throttle doesn't work - but a real blast for getting places quickly, mainly down.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 12, 2020)

300+ hours deep into Monster hunter world: Iceborne , finally reached near end game now but the game has another festival on for a worthy photoshoot.


----------



## s3thra (Sep 13, 2020)

Back in Skyrim again.


----------



## hellrazor (Sep 15, 2020)

Replaying Chrono Trigger, I forgot how good it looked.


----------



## s3thra (Sep 16, 2020)

From Skyrim to Witcher 1. I'm hopping around a bit at the moment.


----------



## hellrazor (Sep 17, 2020)

Neverwinter Nights' new lighting engine.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 4, 2020)

More Monster hunter for me, Capcom has recently added all the Master rank layered armor so now i can use my fav armor design.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## Animalpak (Oct 9, 2020)

Chirs Vermuelen










Kenny Roberts 






Simoncelli R.I.P hero


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 11, 2020)

Art of Rally, little gem.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 11, 2020)

Wow @Animalpak , I don't know how the game play is but damn, the graphics are early 90's looking. LOL


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 11, 2020)

stinger608 said:


> Wow @Animalpak , I don't know how the game play is but damn, the graphics are early 90's looking. LOL




Watch some vid bro. Its a great game simple but really funny and with plenty of content. 

From the creators of Absolute Drift.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 11, 2020)

Animalpak said:


> Watch some vid bro. Its a great game simple but really funny and with plenty of content.
> 
> From the creators of Absolute Drift.




Any chance it plays like sports car gt ?, used to love that game.


Boom Headshot.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 13, 2020)

Nearly got hit in RDR2 tonight by lighting, this is late in the strike.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 26, 2020)

Guy tried to rob me so ( it was a close call ).  Sadly missed how the char back off due to the train being so close, sorry was busy getting out of the way ha.


----------



## s3thra (Oct 28, 2020)

Finished Witcher 1, now playing through Witcher 2. h00t!


----------



## purecain (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## AvrageGamr (Nov 15, 2020)

Mafia D.E.


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 15, 2020)

Sunrise on Minmus at my first 24/7 manned science station in Kerbal Space Program (JNSQ mod)

Yes, it's dark, and the shadows are long.  It's pretty acurate lighting wise to what it should be given the angles and terrain.


----------



## AvrageGamr (Nov 16, 2020)

More Mafia D.E.


----------



## s3thra (Nov 28, 2020)

Age of Wonders III. I've had this game in my Steam collection for years now and I only started playing it last night. It's a blast!


----------



## AvrageGamr (Dec 4, 2020)

Satisfactory, a factory building game in early access. The boxes are some sort of Christmas event.


----------



## ForgottenB (Dec 4, 2020)

Some old screenies...

Skyrim




[url=https://flic.kr/p/26M2z1q]
	

[url=https://flic.kr/p/287SFe5]
	

[url=https://flic.kr/p/24LvtVa]
	

[url=https://flic.kr/p/Fce3vW]
	

[url=https://flic.kr/p/ViEGZs]
	


Witcher 3

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2jyGnpz]
	

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2jyi1Mz]
	


Ethan Carter

[url=https://flic.kr/p/Uh5EBw]
	

[url=https://flic.kr/p/V7pjNC]
	


S.T.A.L.K.E.R.

[url=https://flic.kr/p/VfSftw]
	

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2jtKsF6]


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 5, 2020)

Just started on Horizon Zero Dawn (From GoG) and this game looks amazing in 4k with everything on ultra


----------



## AvrageGamr (Dec 9, 2020)

More Satisfactory. On tier 2 out of 6. Still lots to unlock yet. If Cyberpunk is a buggy mess, I'll jump back into this.


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 13, 2020)

I do have Cyberpunk 2077 but I am currently more in the mood for Horizon Zero Dawn then Cyberpunk 2077.

I am sorry for any spoilers.


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 15, 2020)

Kriegsmarine holds back no punches on this poor recruits report:






Game is UBOAT, which I sponsored on kickstarter and am finally getting around to playing.  No, I didn't recruit him, lest I find out why he's a "weirdo."


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 17, 2020)

puma99dk| said:


> I do have Cyberpunk 2077 but I am currently more in the mood for Horizon Zero Dawn then Cyberpunk 2077.
> 
> I am sorry for any spoilers.
> 
> View attachment 179372View attachment 179373View attachment 179374View attachment 179375View attachment 179376View attachment 179377View attachment 179378View attachment 179379View attachment 179380View attachment 179381


I know it has it's detractors, but overall I really love this game.


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 17, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> I know it has it's detractors, but overall I really love this game.


My problem with HZD was I was waiting for them to finally fix HDR issues. Guess what they finally fixed last week? Just a bit too late guys...


----------



## s3thra (Dec 18, 2020)

Elder Scrolls Online:


GRAVEN Demo (free weekend on Steam last weekend):


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 21, 2020)

Gotta love the Moguri mod for FF IX as it makes the graphics hella better, damn Dagger is soooooo cute!


----------



## s3thra (Dec 24, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Gotta love the Moguri mod for FF IX as it makes the graphics hella better, damn Dagger is soooooo cute!


Love the AI up-scaling stuff. How Square don't have the original art assets is beyond me. Unless they do and couldn't be bothered re-scanning them.


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 24, 2020)

Spare ribs, anyone?


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## s3thra (Jan 20, 2021)

Rage 2:


----------



## Splinterdog (Jan 20, 2021)

Rage 2 is a great looking game. Shame I had to cancel GamePass, but I'm sure I can find it cheap elsewhere and pick it up again.
On the other hand, this jet is faster than Norwegian Airlines will ever be.


----------



## hellrazor (Jan 28, 2021)

*Witchcraft!


*


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 29, 2021)

I'm just throwing up some screens of AC Valhalla, near the end.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Feb 1, 2021)

@rtwjunkie I'm over 70% through the main story of Odyssey and couldn't wait to start Valhalla, so installed it today and played a couple of hours. Odyssey has been and continues to be a most excellent game. I have high hopes for Valhalla!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 3, 2021)

WhiteNoise said:


> @rtwjunkie I'm over 70% through the main story of Odyssey and couldn't wait to start Valhalla, so installed it today and played a couple of hours. Odyssey has been and continues to be a most excellent game. I have high hopes for Valhalla!


I really have to say, Valhalla beat out Odyssey for me, which is saying quite a lot. It crashed and ran horrible on release.  Most bugs have been fixed. Part of it is the time period and location. The time from Roman withdrawal from Britain through the Britons trying to hold off the hordes of Germanic Peoples, then finally losing and the Germanics collectively being called Saxons and holding until the Normans came. In that period, Alfred's reign has always been a great interest.  You'll find much that is realistic (like hearing actual Saxons speaking and realizing it's a really old German, or hearing Britons speak Celtic and not having a clue!), to some unrealistic (the large churches and some castles that are 300 years ahead of their time for one). The large amounts of Roman ruins (well, some are not ruins and being used), that are in the game in this time period is also accurate.  Overall, I enjoyed it and am awaiting the Ireland and the Siege of Paris DLC's.


----------



## s3thra (Feb 5, 2021)

More ESO:


----------



## InVasMani (Feb 5, 2021)

Diablo 3 with a bit of post process reshade


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 7, 2021)

I'm not a snowflake, I'm a SPACE FLOWER!





Made this while testing solar panel logic for my mod in KSP.  I find it funny.  Don't ask.


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 11, 2021)

No better invitation to pull that switch in Dishonored.


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 13, 2021)

Wtf?


----------



## InVasMani (Feb 27, 2021)

Before DLSS enabled                                                                                                                              After DLSS disabled






Care to guess the effect!  Still fine tuning the performance impact on the compiler I think a few of the settings for it can be a bit heavier than intended on the GPU usage relative to the visual impact.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Mar 26, 2021)

Well, I thought this was a funny scene from 'punk77, so I just leve this here.
Any captions are more than welcome


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Mar 26, 2021)

Prima.Vera said:


> View attachment 193943
> Well, I thought this was a funny scene from 'punk77, so I just leve this here.
> Any captions are more than welcome



My lady parts hurt just looking at this


----------



## Vendor (Mar 28, 2021)

SOTTR even after almost 3 years is still an amazing game and graphics are still praiseworthy to this day, runs well on my 750 ti at 1080p low with 30-45fps with taa turned on


----------



## denixius (Apr 2, 2021)

This scene was the beautiful scene in TES4: Oblivion, but it's also the saddest scene. The last time when Martin Septim in the Imperial Palace.


----------



## pavle (Apr 2, 2021)

Early morning traffic jam on SF I80.


----------



## Ralfi (May 3, 2021)

Hi. This may not be the most visually appealing shot, but it’s meaningful for me as it’s the first time I’ve been able to play a game at such high (ultra) settings & at 1440p on a recently purchased 165Hz monitor.


Sorry. Realised I should paste a screeny instead...


----------



## GerKNG (May 3, 2021)

as bad as the game is.. it can look pretty decent


----------



## Splinterdog (May 4, 2021)

^^Both great looking games!
Now, if looks could kill...


----------



## AvrageGamr (May 18, 2021)

Day's Gone.


----------



## Splinterdog (May 22, 2021)

What's for dinner?
(Days Gone)


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 29, 2021)

At least we get over 300km/h now, though it's not enough.. NFS Most Wanted '05


----------



## gerardfraser (Jul 29, 2021)

Kingdom Come Deliverance - Walking in the woods


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 29, 2021)

gerardfraser said:


> Kingdom Come Deliverance - Walking in the woods


There's no way that's an actual video game! Looks exactly like a wood I walked through once or probably many times. 
@Jill Valentine is that FPS Monitor you're using?


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 29, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> @Jill Valentine is that FPS Monitor you're using?


Afterburner's OSD. Been using it for years.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 30, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> There's no way that's an actual video game! Looks exactly like a wood I walked through once or probably many times.


IKR? You can tell if you look close enough. Kinda freaky isn't it?


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 31, 2021)

Alice: Madness Returns. An awesome game and Alice looks pretty damn hot. The game looks also surprisingly fine for a 10 years old game.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 3, 2021)

Sadly seems like Steam butchered it but still not bad.


----------



## s3thra (Aug 16, 2021)

Hellpoint:


----------



## purecain (Aug 31, 2021)

WarZone / CyberPunk 2077 / Nioh 2 / Resident Evil 8 Village













Thought id add the link to the vid, very cool graphics...


----------



## MentalAcetylide (Aug 31, 2021)

GerKNG said:


> as bad as the game is.. it can look pretty decent
> View attachment 199004


Looks like a scene from Live Free or Die Hard. Only thing missing is Bruce Willis hanging off a bridge & the fighter jet trying to wax him.


----------



## s3thra (Sep 11, 2021)

Remnant: From The Ashes:


----------



## AvrageGamr (Sep 15, 2021)

FS2020.


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 18, 2021)

The game I been most excited about all year of 2021 and I got it on release day and it's my second time gaming through the game because I really love it and the people that made the Life is Strange games have done it again and this is by far the best game of the 3 I have tried that's including Life is Strange and Life is Strange Before The Storm.

I am sorry of my MSI overlay but I always use it.


----------



## s3thra (Oct 4, 2021)

Some ESO environments:


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 4, 2021)

s3thra said:


> Some ESO environments:
> 
> View attachment 219419View attachment 219420View attachment 219421


ESO?


----------



## Hyderz (Oct 4, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> ESO?


elder scrolls online


----------



## Disparia (Oct 11, 2021)

Fun times in Frostpunk. Had an urge to play again after seeing the Frostpunk 2 announcement.


----------



## InVasMani (Oct 15, 2021)

Grim Dawn 8K had to convert to JPG and 84 quality to upload. Frame rate was 14FPS to 11FPS at idle in game on a GTX 980 with 4GB  VRAM. I'll give it a F- rating at 8K playable, but tons of overturn and massive frame rate variance recommended for hardcore mode only.
View attachment grim dawn 2021-10-14 15-23-05.jpg


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## Kurt63 (Nov 15, 2021)

Trains....................................


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 27, 2021)

Pigeons  Remember Me is the game.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Nov 27, 2021)

@Maenad Always got really bad hitching in that game, shame as it showed promise. Also, your 3600 runs really hot doesn't it for only 4100 and 25% load?


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 27, 2021)

LifeOnMars said:


> @Maenad Always got really bad hitching in that game, shame as it showed promise. Also, your 3600 runs really hot doesn't it for only 4100 and 25% load?


My cooler is so crappy (Cryorig C7)


----------



## LifeOnMars (Nov 27, 2021)

Ah man i thought the C7 was better than that. Oh well at least it's still under throttling temps.


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 27, 2021)

LifeOnMars said:


> Ah man i thought the C7 was better than that. Oh well at least it's still under throttling temps.


Though I have PBO +200 as clocks. And also Define Mini C's ventilation sucks.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Dec 5, 2021)

I can sympathize with Vicar Max from the outer worlds...


----------



## AlejoZ (Dec 5, 2021)

Outlast 2


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 17, 2021)

Waited for over 1½ years for this. Finally FF VII Remake on PC.


----------



## InVasMani (Dec 17, 2021)

Looks like they did a pretty good job at it too. I don't know what the frame rates are like, but if you run into performance issues you may want to consider using Nvidia Image Sharpen at 0.85x Scaling Resolution as well with 1.00 sharpen and 0.17 ignore film grain. The Image Sharpen applies a 6-tap filter that does a bit of AA an bumps up the performance due to the slightly lower than native resolution. I've found it really handy it's like a bit of free AA and higher performance. Alternatively DSR 2.00X with 50% smoothness is good if you want to up IQ, but don't mind a performance hit.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 17, 2021)

InVasMani said:


> Looks like they did a pretty good job at it too. I don't know what the frame rates are like, but if you run into performance issues you may want to consider using Nvidia Image Sharpen at 0.85x Scaling Resolution as well with 1.00 sharpen and 0.17 ignore film grain. The Image Sharpen applies a 6-tap filter that does a bit of AA an bumps up the performance due to the slightly lower than native resolution. I've found it really handy it's like a bit of free AA and higher performance. Alternatively DSR 2.00X with 50% smoothness is good if you want to up IQ, but don't mind a performance hit.


I have a 1080p60 monitor so there's no problems running any game at max details with stable 60fps.

Aerith


----------



## InVasMani (Dec 18, 2021)

Remake looks like it turned out well. I'd like to see Phantasy Star 2 get a remake.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 18, 2021)

InVasMani said:


> Remake looks like it turned out well. I'd like to see Phantasy Star 2 get a remake.


Feels better than I thought. I skipped the console version as hell no I ain't getting an otherwise useless console just for an one game :/

And here's a kitty! 






(playing with gamepad ofc, just shows keyboard controls as I took a screenshot)

Another kitty


----------



## InVasMani (Dec 18, 2021)

I too have discovered cats upon my journeys. Squire Enix gave the game it's due respect.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 14, 2022)

I've been playing Forza Horizon 4 since it was on the Xmas sale.
I am a bit of a JDM fanboy.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 29, 2022)

My first artificial satellite around the Mun (Kerbal Moon) in KSP at 10x game scale (so the same scale as real earth), very hard to do.  Making it even harder, I have Principia installed for proper n-body gravitational mechanics.  Am proud.








I also just got a probe by Minmus, Kerbins distant, small, hard-to-target-because-of-weird-orbit Moon.

It's mostly a mapping satelite, so I forbid myself from taking quality screenshots since technically the only camera on it is a grayscale POS thing, but here's the proof:





It does kinda have a early NASA-photo vibe, doesn't it?

I should start a "let's play" thread in the lounge for my Kerbal exploits.


----------



## Tarte (Mar 3, 2022)

WW II French destroyer "Aigle"(WoWs)


----------



## robot zombie (Mar 14, 2022)

Just dumping some FO4 screenshots from playing today, kind of arranging them in the story of the run. It started off nice over in town, outside of the old castle.




I must say, I am pretty pleased with my game when it does this. 



Spoiler: I ramble about the setup behind the screenshots



What you don't see here is that I have hybrid cube/glow map reflections *with* SSR and transparency. So puddles, windows, anything smooth/reflective, just pops from out of this darkness as you look around and it ends up being kinda tense and interesting. Hits wobble the screen with blur, and it can just be tough to pick up on what you're walking into. And it might *actually* mess you up bad. Back at the end of the road there is a mirelurk, just scuttling about. I only spotted it in screenshots. All along those buildings to the left are nests of regular and hunter type mirelurks. That ghoul charged me immediately after making landfall on this spot.

It's great to be in the 'active' sections of sprawl with this atmosphere. This is a custom weather of mine that I pair with a patchwork ENB shader suite - all of the latest and greatest graphical tech available for the game. I've been on it for a while, playing with other people's stuff and unraveling the ideas I like to put in my shaders and weathers. Tons of good ideas, but I can't get with the sensibilities the popular, refined visual mods always go with. They like to fake dynamic range that just isn't there, go for this gritty, high-contrast stalker look. That or a vibrant, vivid fantasy-like look.

I embrace some organic murk and detail loss for more effect and coherence, with all of the weathers cooperating with ENB without extensive script-based imagespace layer trickery with the engine's adaptation, gamma and contrast. Let it be dark and hazy and let the cake go. It just winds up cleaner, as well as being less prone to glitching and conflicts, if you can just avoid piling on excess visual processing from the game engine. You don't need that with ENB. You cook-out more information than you think stacking those things and ENB is more betterer. You *feel* like you see a lot when you push the game, but it's much rougher after ENB and the actual range of parameters that don't go over the edge is just so much narrower. Banding, burning, dodging... blech.

Something happens in this region (as well as a few other spots where the land juts into the ocean) with some other weather and environment related scripts, or some baked-in imagespace stuff that adds extra murk and gloom. I DO want to tap into that and bring it elsewhere. It just completes this arrangement I have cobbled-up. This is still pushing 50-60 fps most times. It's one of the darker weathers, during very early morning, but in-game there are 6 or 7 different functional headlamps to use, as well as unlock-able nightvision/detection optics that make everything navigable. Just need to work out the paths you want to take, observe the defense points as you go. It's all quick death/quick kill with my setup, if I play well.

An OG weather mod called TrueStorms has optional ghoul spawns for radstorms like either of these in this spoiler - they spawn a bit out of sight, beyond a couple of fog layer boundaries, and you'll hear the echoing cries in the distance, with directionality, finding their way to you if you don't have a good hiding spot. I feel like I wanna steal that for what I have. Not like I'll be publishing it anytime soon anyway. Imagine the fog rolls in and a hoard of ghouls comes flying down that alley, and then you piss off the mirelurks fighting them.

I like sickly, almost paranatural colors for 3D Fallout games. I think they actually should look a little drab, for how run-down the environments often are. I tone down the colors of the radstorms a bit, less drama to them behaviorally, too. But more rads. Mr. Handy eyes are set up to light-up when it's dark enough, as seen here.








Spoiler: the rest



I wanted to take on The Forged. It's a minutemen settlement quest spot that I nabbed the quest for. Or, it nabbed me. The crazy thing is, you can get it as low as like, level 3, as your first random radiant for the MM. You're stuck for a while with the minutemen stuff, then! It's a very tough raider spot compared to most, with enemies rocking the heavy spike armor and mean flamethrowers. I smack them in the chest with 4 cranks on the legendary mighty laser musket with that nasty damage boost... and they have 33% health left. A mini-nuke would *just* kill one. Cruel. I took it at level 13 with that laser musket and the two-shot combat rifle, and lvl2 ballistic fiber armor, and it was still rough. I was able to stealth 4/5ths of it with that laser musket, though.

This is approaching their foundry from the rear-side entrance - a straight shot from the farm where you get the quest. I sniped 4 on the roof right from this rock. I thought that was all of them, but when I cleared the place and made it to the roof, I found one still sleeping in a temp unit up there 



Can I just say how much better this game is with leaves on the damned trees?! Not only does it look better and feel much bigger, but there's some more mystery and stealth options approaching a big challenge area like this. I was chillin back with that musket, medium scope on it. I can just barely spot them up there, waiting for them to pop out. I have the detection optics to help me spot them. Impossible otherwise. I can't get closer and have a vantage with the trees. Fun way to hunt, lil more brain-on.

After finishing up there, I took the flank left of those trees.



This is why these environments need trees. It's a functional thing as much as it is a 'feel' thing. I basically just have that fire for reference. I see that it probably drops to a low area from a rise by the spread of light. The trees are blocking me from sizing up this spot further and forbidding easy stealth kills from this nice, safe spot. But at the same time, they give me some new stealth opportunities in exchange for the risk of getting closer.




You can barely tell from here, but this is that same fire, and I'm looking towards the front entrance from behind it. I was able to draw the rest of the enemies into this choke point without direct conflict. And enter through this side gate.



I'm glad it went this way. If the roof enemies had spotted me, they'd have become almost impossible to get an angle on, while scoring good damage on me. Meanwhile, the enemies on the ground can quickly end me if they all attack at once. I'm cooked. I tried. I don't have anything nearly good enough to make up for the level/HP difference without a lot of waste. It's hard to get around a get shots between the elevation breakups, obstacles like junk piles and car frames, and smokey fires obscuring view. This spot really sucks. They are extra-aggressive, just maniacal terrorist assholes. They are posted right off the main road, right before the only bridge granting access to the top right section of the map, and they fuck up everything that even approaches the intersection at that front gate with prejudice.

This is a pretty cool looking place, though. You can tell it's going to be a little different. There's a big vat of molten metal you can jump in to see what happens in there. You miss out on the upgrades particle/smoke/fire effects - it all feels placidly-foreboding with the smoke and fire among the raider haberdashery outside.



After clearing out the place and making it to the top, I tried to climb this walkway up to the giant vat of molten metal up there but right as I got smacked by a missile, I heard the whistle of a mini-nuke coming down on me and it was over. Assholes on the overpass nearby.



That's another hardcore spot. There's a legendary named gunner over there with a mini-nuke, another high-level with a missile launcher, a couple of others with tough guns. And then further below is a junkyard maze with twice as many gunners and some robots. All skulls next to their names. It's the most unassuming spot to die instantly outside of Quincy. They pace *right on both sides of the break in the overpass - that's their built-up semi trailer bridging them. It's another unique spot - there's a crane you can work to get a path to the overpass. I've only found one other working crane in the game - a random thing in the woods. Running it makes it drop a vehicle, which then explodes as it rolls down a steep hill. It killed me immediately, then. And I'd gladly pull the lever all over again, now.

At least it was a nice, chill morning returning this farmer's sword... and son. I'll have to deal with those gunners next. I'm surprised they aren't considered more of a threat by these people. Peel a little left out towards the water, wrapping around the shack here, and you can see the shipping crates piled up on the edge of that very gunnerdome not 50m out on the water. That overpass is straight up the far-right end of the very same one from the last screenshot. You can practically skip rocks over to there. I don't really care, I just want the loot - I think there's a mag or bobblehead there. Just saying... weird living choices, these farmers make...


----------



## GamingLove (Apr 4, 2022)

Just chill out


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 21, 2022)

I'm not ready for this yet, even with lvl99 party.



-


----------



## InVasMani (Apr 21, 2022)

Lenne said:


> I'm not ready for this yet, even with lvl99 party.
> 
> View attachment 244442-


Valhalla awaits only those worthy of a honorable death...if you're to die on the battlefield make it a death worthy of the chocobo gods...magic blazing let the inferno fire and brimstone rain down final on your fantasy enemies. If all else fails escape and run for the hills to the metal gods.


----------



## s3thra (Apr 27, 2022)

Started playing today.


----------



## robot zombie (May 6, 2022)

Still messing with FO4 weathers.

I mean... it all starts with trees. I can't see this game without trees anymore.

But then, you get yourself a simple weather mod like Polluted Climate and start tinkering with it. Build new weathers off of that. Play with the popular algo's for ENB shaders until they have the features you need to accentuate what you want in the image. Give your game a totally one of a kind look from the beginning to the end of processing. Realize that nobody's weather or ENB mods can ever satisfy you again. Man, graphical settings in ALL games SUCK next to what ENB does in real time! It spoils you rotten.



Spoiler: ENB is neat



I run different LUTs for different conditions - there are several ways to accomplish this in a shader, along with a lot of different ways of processing color and luminance (anything that say... photoshop could do to an image, can *technically* be coded into an ENB shader - it's just a matter of power to throw at it.) I plugged-in kawase blur bloom... 25-stage gaussian bloom that just looks so much cleaner. Classic McFly DOF. log2 scale eye adaptation I found in a random repo. Sometimes if you dig around, you can find interesting stuff that's ready to add to a shader you already have (what people develop for Skyrim is batty... next level graphicval functionality... entirely new types of lighting and materials.) I pull stuff from the bigger modder groups, too - a lot of them are running heavily customized shaders - and if you understand how they go together, it's sort of like splicing HTML.

FO4's ENB already comes with enhanced SSR for water and any texture tied to a material file with a wetness flag (set by rain,) now. FO4 is notoriously almost completely without SSR, though the engine supported it. Boris, the author of ENB basically just expanded it to be accurate enough to not be totally unsightly when enabled, and then allowed that. That alone brings it to a new level. ENB water physics kill any water mod out there, add full reflections and it's over for those old mods. Even puddles get the full transparency and SSR treatment. You may still want a classic water mod for imagespace edits they add to color, or maybe textures it has, but not much else. ENB rain cancels out the rain texture, though. FO4's engine only has flat jizz globs, doesn't matter what texture you use. ENB allows you to use nicer textures, and gives the droplets transparency and diffraction. That's not even mentioning the options you have for AO/IL, and the weather settings. You can disable the game's HBAO+ and have comparable quality with the right ENB config. The HBAO+ is like, the one native FO4 setting outside of ultra godrays that makes a big visual difference, but it's really heavy. I stack it with the ENB AO... higher IL settings offset the doubling. So much power over the image is contained in that little injection rig. It gets really interesting when you're working on it from both ends, with ReShade and ENB in-game, and in the CK on the back end.



I dunno if the results I get are for everyone, but I like them. This game is pretty endlessly customizable in the visual department. I've combined elements of a radstorm I had with a non-radstorm 'radioactive' weather that is fairly bright orange, yellow, red, violet, and cyan. I really want it to look 'toxic' without necessarily being too cartoony. Maybe something leaning a little more on the surreal end. I think the orange is a little too strong. Might go for something more muted with this one. Polluted Climate had this one weather that looked like a deadly creamsicle that I love/hated from the beginning. It's just kinda jarring. But here is yet another twist I did on that exact weather. 







I like it best at ground level, this is how it usually appears when playing. This is part of why trees matter. This is graded to give a two-tone color spectrum to the fog, it's in the weather itself, too. From the fog layers to the color of the god rays and direct sunlight. The saturation and shift also change over distance. "Lit" fog appears orange while fog in shadows takes on greens and even blues as it goes darker/further back. Under light, it goes from yellow-orange to a clay red. I can't remember the name for this kind of grading, but to me, it conveys a lot more depth when you have lots of volumetric light. You'll almost always see it done in movies, as well as landscape photography. It just adds another 'hidden' dynamic to the image. The trees block more of the light, casting shadows that set off that color dynamic. Without them, there's less for this dynamic to 'hit' on and play with - no darkness for the sicker tones to wrap around. You need things that are gonna throw contrast to all of the fog and godrays. Especially for pseudo-monotone themes.


----------



## s3thra (May 6, 2022)

I've been playing Elden Ring offline using some of the mods here which:

unlock the refresh rate,
gets rid of the (IMO) horrendous chromatic aberration, and
gets rid of the vignette which makes the edges of the screen dark.
Looks much better to me now:



Sure, I can't summon people in offline mode, but at least I don't see "Try finger, but hole" messages scattered everywhere in the environment now.


----------



## robot zombie (May 8, 2022)

I'm thinking of calling this one something like "Cherenkov's Bubblegum" 




Just as a side note... this particular cabin is the only place in the game where you can find a disassembled mini-nuke ordinance. There's radioactive stuff on the property, everyone there apparently turned to ghouls, which attack you when you come close. Dude carved out a basement bug-out room before the war - there's one ghoul in there, which I presume is him. He was a paranoid anti-govornment guy, tinkering with his defenses. There's a whole manifesto in his terminal. You can collect the mini-nuke parts as junk items and keep them stashed. Completely useless, but you only get 4 of them in the whole game.









Spoiler: mods and FO4 engine TED talk



One big thing that helps a lot with this whole look where the fog and godrays *really* blanket and curtain over landscapes is a mod called Sun Alignment Tweak. The exterior directional light doesn't follow the sun well in FO4. It follows a much narrower radius up in the center of the skybox. At dawn, it brings in more of that bright directional light that courses its angle on that small circular radius, with intensity culminating in the afternoon. So it gets brighter, and the shadows that do cast are more apparent. From that point in the day on, the balance shifts away from direct light and back towards the dimmer global light that essentially reveals 'shadowed' areas in the day, which is itself getting darker. They just tweak the light source balancing to give a rough impression of sunlight traversal. It's a bit silly, if not also clever. If you have godrays on, the haze further obscures it. The skybox itself is lit by the position of the sun - you see a glow around it and a gradient across the sky, fooling you into thinking it's the same on the ground. Not actually the case, though. You don't realize how bad it is until you run the mod for a bit, turn it off, and see how stark and weird it really is. There is a constant separation between the sky and the ground that becomes confounding to look at. It appears as a treadmill stage with a scrolling sky backdrop. It just gives everything this 'playset' vibe.

A lot of things that mods improve, I could understand not being utilized at launch, when hardware was a bottleneck. But there are a lot of other little-but-not choices that I'm realizing are down to poor sensibilities with the visual side of their engine. They just don't think their choices through past getting a passable result. They could do a lot more with little performance cost. But I've known that since I got deep into this side of it with Skyrim. Skyrim has the ability to look absolutely gorgeous with nothing but the right weather and lighting mods, which have next to no performance cost. But the changes those mods make rebalance the images so drastically that it looks like a semi-next-gen upgrade from the original. Bethesda has no zest for the art in visual presentation. There are things about aesthetic they are borderline willfully ignorant of. They have developed the means, only to under-utilize them in their execution. They build great enviornments, but their lighting and processing are like A1 sauce to all of it.

That mod makes the angle of exterior light follow the sun, casting far more aggressive shadows and godrays across the land... and REALLY upping the impact. It's a very dramatic shift. You finally understand why everything always looks so flat. It's not the psuedo-3D lods, primitive lighting/shadow/material systems, or low polygon counts... it's the angle of the light! It is basically around high noon at all hours, with different amounts and colors of light before a posterboard sky. You are missing half of the day/night dynamic. No gradients over distance. No real cascading shadows.

It's another big part of lighting dynamics that Bethesda intentionally eliminates. I guess they didn't want too many dark alleys or something... more gets lit when all of the sunlight still comes from straight above when the sun is on the horizon. But half of the beauty in a sunset is the light running parallel to the horizon. That dynamic is a big part of what lets me play with such unusual colorways and have it make any cohesive visual sense. Imagine if I tried to do this with light and shadow uniformly distributed from a top down source. You can't, because you wouldn't see these colors even emerging in this way. Especially in that last one, where the pink light is 'catching' on the trees before the drop into the blue lake. I make it a point to have that separation between elevation points. The angle facilitates this whenever light is blocked by a higher elevation area. When you have an engine with such primitive features, that one simple aspect makes depth intuitive. You get a grand sense of scale, without detail to even back it up. The beauty in composition is that good utilization of the principles can make even silhouettes appear to be so much more than they really are.

And I think that last part is really key to visual immersion in games driven by exploration. I can say for sure that when I am playing, this whole vibe is far more engrossing. It goes perfectly with the soundtrack and ambience. You have those trees blowing and rustling in the wind. You're always in these pockets with mystery around you. I really wanna experience a setup like this in VR. It also looks wayyy cleaner in game. I've got TAA with pretty heavy sharpening. In game, half of the sharpening is lost to temporal artifacts, so it looks pretty smooth. The nasty color banding and splotching also isn't a thing. See... I actually set up my ENB to yield max color and luminescence parameters by using its color correction profile. FO4's is more apparently vivid and contrasty, but the more neutral one ENB can override with gives you better shadow detail and more leeway before gradients stretch and dither into bands. In photo and video editing you NEED the neutral profile before grading, or you will cook out a lot of detail and get a harsher image. The more processing you want to do, the more headroom you need to start with. It's quite a lot like digital clipping/distortion in audio production. I get really fine color graduation in-game, which I use every bit of. Jpeg compression can't handle that shadow detail, or the amount of small color shifts. It looks 1/4 resolution next to lit things, while it is clear in-game. Tiny blotches become monochromatic, obscuring detail in high-color zones. I also utilize noise - I think noise should ideally be a part of ALL volumetric light processing - it helps give it that impression of 'volume' and in game just makes things look organic. But it's another thing the jpeg algorithms famously hate, and I can only apply it globally. 

The quality of my screenshots suffer quite a lot. I'm betting TPU's compression doesn't help, either. But you know? I started doing this out of a dissatisfaction with the handful of full-featured visual overhaul mods that all looked great in screenshots, but significantly rougher in game. Mine just stays solid in-game. I can just play and there's no point where it suddenly goes over the edge and looks awful where I happen to be at such and such time. I took the time with a few weathers and my own ENB to make sure everything is smooth at all times, under all of the common conditions. A lot of what I personally like about it is in the subtleties. This is a game you play for hours and hours. It doesn't need to beam into your eyeballs 24/7. Sometimes I need a break from that sort of thing.


----------



## InVasMani (May 8, 2022)

Hard to show just how fun this game is in a screenshot still, but it's a great game accompanied by a excellent soundtrack. The game still makes me feel like a novice by subtly challenging me to try things that can end very badly. I can tell the developers put a lot of care into my avatars physical and mental well being with their thoughtfulness on ways to send my character to the ER.


----------



## robot zombie (May 15, 2022)

So, I guess I'm just now realizing that ReShade shader authors have taken-up compiling RT-like(?) GI shaders utilizing screenspace path-tracing. They're putting 'raytracing' in ReShade. I need to learn a whole lot more about this! Sounds crazy. How'd I manage to miss this happening?  



Spoiler: more on this stuff and how I'm using it



I've started with RadiantGI. McFly also has RTGI, which I guess he was keyed-into the stuff to make happen by Nvidia. The two authors actually seem to talk like friends, and from what I read Marty McFly helped with RadiantGI as well. Listen, don't ask me how it works. I just know that it is bouncing rays to simulate global illumination. The biggest difference between this and something like RTX other than how exactly it handles rays (still cast from camera and bounced out from sources) is we are only working with depth-based information in ReShade, which limits its capability range - it won't factor in anything not in there... not on screen. This is probably why it's able to perform pretty damned well, though... and also why path-tracing is possible. It involves even more interactions than ray-tracing on its way back. But again, there's way less to kick off the interactions with this.

Cool idea though! You don't need a nvidia card to at least have a lil of the nicer GI.

RadiantGI is pretty subtle and the interface is kinda confusing. I'm not sure I understand the parameters yet. But it's definitely very interesting and adds some very nice depth. I also added BloomingHDR by the same author, BlueSkyDefender. It's just a nice HDR shader with bloom that can be set to be adaptive if you want, along with some basic eye adaptation for the whole thing. I skip the bloom and the adaptation, but I mess with the tonemapping settings included to compensate for the brightness added by the GI. It's mostly there to keep the GI from further washing out the image when there's already a lot of fog. That contrast rearrangement actually brings out more of the GI in how it cuts into it a little. Obviously even fake HDR will also add to the illusion of depth a bit. This isn't exactly a grand departure from what I had before. It's basically all about where the light, color and shadow are in the image, and how they relate to one another contextually - that's what these two plugins change. The process is a little bit more complicated than local contrast, any kind of tonemapping, or AO, or anything else that works selectively on images.







Right at that fog line - where it thickens, is a faint blue band. That's an artifact of the GI. It gets oversaturated in weird ways, and I haven't found the best way to balance it. It generally has some color problems with my settings. But I think it's picking up grading that comes before ReShade, back in my ENB. There's this weird depth setting that to me just moves this banding around. Well... it's actually a deeply-colored haloing. From the right angles you will see this transparent neon haloing around objects.

This is one of those things that needs video. You can definitely see the impact of the GI in a screenshot if you know what to look for, but this is subtler than RTX GI, so the only way to *really* see it is to actually see fully-in game. It becomes more apparent when you are moving and looking around at different things. Landscapes also aren't always the best place to see it. 'Specially not foggy ones. Fog has a way of washing-out indirect lighting... which the GI shader is trying to add.

Need to play with it a ton more, but it's got me curious about RTGI, which is generally supposed to be stronger in effect. Right now you gotta pay 5 bucks to the Patreon to get it, I'm assuming while it's still in beta. I just don't know if I want it that badly.

I'm so into this right now, though. There were all of these moments where I would look and kinda go "Whoa! _Hey!_ You can't do that!" because I was caught off guard by something about the image. It's a feeling, this weird sense of plausibility that I can never place. But in my head it has always been "The RTGI effect." Something about the behavior isn't picked up consciously... like you can't always find it directly in your vision. But somewhere up in your mind the image is processed differently and it just doesn't register the same way. Every RTX game I've played with GI has had that same effect on me. It's not like uncanniness. More like the opposite of a sense of uncanniness. A sense of "rightness" that transcends other aspects of the image which aren't close to perfect or correct... or some sense of an "essential" quality about it.


Okay, here's a clearer example of what it's actually doing to the image, even if this is a terrible screenshot where the fog obscures a lot. We have a decent comparison for part of the effect that it has. First in the spoiler is with - second without. Note, there is no added bloom for the PTGI shot. That's the GI hitting on fog, which unfortunately is unavoidable through ReShade because of where it sits in the chain of processing. I could probably grade it out. May do just that.


Spoiler









The brightness is wayyy too much with the fog, here. I've already fixed this a bit. But start by looking inside of the house.

Most apparently, you'll see that the house's interior capturing the pink emittance from the sky. You'll see that in general. Much more of the light on the ground resembles the light of the sky, rather than being a different color. I also activate the 'emissive' mode which essentially turns all bright objects into additional 'sources' in the whole bounce equation. The second shot shows what the interior looks like with only basic indirect lighting. Same average color and luminosity as the exterior of the house, which makes no real-life sense. You can really see how the light from the sky illuminates it with it on - it now contrasts with the still-mostly-baked-indirect front exterior of the house. The light is even breaking out through the openings and casting a pink glow over the roof. You can see it subtly crawling across the bevels of the doorway exterior.

I think that's pretty cool. It's not quite like the real deal but it's still an impressive thing to pull off. It actually works like the real thing. There are other ways to fake it, but when you are playing, it's not the same feeling as this.

If you look at the tree on the left, you can see that the back of the tree is now lit more by the sun than the front - it's been more realistically sectioned, rather than casting a gradient over it, as the mix of classic old direct and indirect lighting does to that same tree. And where light reaches through openings in the leaves, there is a glow that actually appears to follow the mesh and normalmap directly on the surfaces. It still doesn't have much contrast, but more than before - and of a different quality. I like what it does to my tree silhouettes. They aren't totally flat as often. You still get the look, but with a little chonk poppin thru. I think it has a neat impact in places with tons of trees. They blow in the wind, and you see more dimensionality in the movement with the GI.

On the far right, look at the contrast change between the bush and the gate. The edges of the bush glow with the light behind it, while the front picks up a lot less. There is light in the gap between the bush and the house casting a more apparent silhouette through the fence openings - and yet the fence is also catching a little more light that lets you see it better. Further, the center of the bush where the light behind doesn't reach is still fairly dark - just has ground-bounce. The ground can be set to have some subtle emittance, too. This all doesn't seem like much in the shot, but those dynamics are were the magic 'pop' is in the whole images with this effect. It manifests in different ways, depending on the circumstances.

I can go into debug and pull the 'emittance' map that shows all of the light that gets rendered - that's how I know these things about this image - I was looking when I took the shots. Shoulda grabbed that too. Have to take a comparo with that next time I play with it.


----------



## s3thra (Jun 4, 2022)

Some more Elden Ring. This area reminds me of Bloodborne.


----------



## s3thra (Jul 14, 2022)

Elder Scrolls Online. Some pics I took adventuring around Summerset. Such a beautiful area IMO.


----------



## JRMBelgium (Jul 14, 2022)

Some BF1 screenshots


----------



## Cvrk (Jul 15, 2022)

s3thra said:


> Started playing today.
> View attachment 245121


put all your points into Vigor, up to cap 40. then youl need more damage str or dex(not both) cap 40 then continue with vigor to max cap 60. By now you should be at 120lvl. Any magic etc will scale with weapon damage so don't put any points in INT/FAith/ARC you won't notice the damage. quality build for the win in pvp & pve


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 21, 2022)

Bought a BMW M6 2013 (playing Forza Horizon 5)


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 23, 2022)

InVasMani said:


> Hard to show just how fun this game is in a screenshot still, but it's a great game accompanied by a excellent soundtrack. The game still makes me feel like a novice by subtly challenging me to try things that can end very badly. I can tell the developers put a lot of care into my avatars physical and mental well being with their thoughtfulness on ways to send my character to the ER.
> 
> View attachment 246544
> 
> View attachment 246545


Is that Descenders?


----------



## InVasMani (Jul 23, 2022)

It is and it's as good a bike game as Tony Hawk Pro Skater is a skateboard game. The games physics can be a lot of fun mess about with. It's a mixture of high adrenaline and style and finesse bike entertainment.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 5, 2022)

Forget Cyberpunk when we have Straypunk


----------



## s3thra (Aug 5, 2022)

Cvrk said:


> put all your points into Vigor, up to cap 40. then youl need more damage str or dex(not both) cap 40 then continue with vigor to max cap 60. By now you should be at 120lvl. Any magic etc will scale with weapon damage so don't put any points in INT/FAith/ARC you won't notice the damage. quality build for the win in pvp & pve


Hey thanks for the recommendation. This actually helped my build quite a lot with a respec.


----------



## robot zombie (Aug 29, 2022)

Random Cyberpunk screenshots. I'm running everything cranked up at 1080p with quality DLSS and Psyco RT-everything. All of the materials look just great. The atmosphere can be utterly captivating. It's not just about the light distribution and obvious colors. It's the color blending in the shadows - with those also taking on the color qualities of light sources, there is more natural macro-transitioning. It invokes a sense of natural dimension and vividness that I think will be obvious in these screenshots. I guess it also helps that so much of the visual design seen in the world really is striking, as are the many, many interesting assets. It's a game with a lot of visual detail and diversity, hypnotic combinations of intricate composition and color play abound. The almost always make it a point to throw dynamics between different material properties everywhere you look. CDPR exceeded on that front. Talk about an engrossing world. I'm glad I was able to get a better RTX card. I can see now, this is like, THE game to appreciate that in. And the 3060ti at least allows me to experience it at >65fps.

I don't know the significance of this place, but it looks cool. There are so many unique little landmarks like this everywhere. Different aesthetics for the many different regions.








My two favorite side characters. The Peralez's storyline uncovers a lot about what might be in store for Night City. This quest is utter madness.




They have a great view though.







Spoiler: Default female V with the latest semi-random setup - my lvl33 character.















The Archer Quartz "Bandit" has been a favorite vehicle for me in this cyberpunk playthrough. It looks a little something like a cross between an 80s foxbody Ford Mustang, a Lotus Elise, a Toyota Supra, and the DeLorean from Back to the Future... if Dukes of Hazzard was set in Mad Max. It drives maniacally, too... just skids all over the place at certain speeds. But once you get used to its character, it's just a lot of fun to drive around. It's a DLC car you access after a certain point in the Aldecaldo questline. You learn to take advantage of how it slides. The front end can be made to grab fast and kick the back end around. Acceleration then controls the traction loss and rear cut force. You learn to lead your turns and how to combine decelerating and handbraking to initiate drifts and then control how long they run with the gas. Can get it for free if you skip the revenge passage. Or buy it from the fixer for like 44k a few days after the revenge quest. 44k is a steal for what might actually be one of the best cars in the game, accessible in the first third of the game.

Got some serious tude to it. Drives as mean as it looks and sounds. Relentless early acceleration. Built for the Nomad in the big city. I kind of want this car unironically. 'Thing is straight boudy. Specially rendered in the full glory of RT reflections, shadows, and GI.






Spoiler: more



Don't mind the stupid cursor popping up.


----------



## InVasMani (Aug 29, 2022)

Is that CyberPunk Fierro GTX? I wouldn't want to get rear ended in it.


----------



## robot zombie (Aug 29, 2022)

InVasMani said:


> Is that CyberPunk Fierro GTX? I wouldn't want to get rear ended in it.


That's provided they can catch its rear end.


----------



## SchumannFrequency (Oct 30, 2022)

*FreeBSD Gaming*


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 7, 2022)

Still looks damn awesome, even after 15 years.


----------



## Hyderz (Nov 7, 2022)

Lenne said:


> Still looks damn awesome, even after 15 years.
> 
> 
> View attachment 268842



one thing that still bugs me until today was they didnt continue with the main character from first crysis.... 
instead we got prophet... which was okay but felt annoyed abt it


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 7, 2022)

Hyderz said:


> one thing that still bugs me until today was they didnt continue with the main character from first crysis....
> instead we got prophet... which was okay but felt annoyed abt it


Agree. I'll play Warhead later.

Shame that Crytek hasn't released anything new lately, I don't count Crysis remasters as new games..


----------



## Hyderz (Nov 7, 2022)

Lenne said:


> Agree. I'll play Warhead later.
> 
> Shame that Crytek hasn't released anything new lately, I don't count Crysis remasters as new games..



crysis 4 is announced but it be a while till we see a gameplay trailer...
i guess crytek wanna go all out with their own engine using crysis as a showcase
guess its to compete with unreal engine


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 7, 2022)

Hyderz said:


> crysis 4 is announced but it be a while till we see a gameplay trailer...
> i guess crytek wanna go all out with their own engine using crysis as a showcase
> guess its to compete with unreal engine


CryEngine is a good one. I remember also Sniper: Ghost Warrior 2 using it as I played it on X360 back in the day. BTW it's a fine game too


----------



## s3thra (Nov 12, 2022)

I finished Elden Ring, so I've jumped back into Dark Souls III for now.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 12, 2022)

4K baby, playing some FF VII Remake.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 12, 2022)

Kissamies said:


> 4K baby, playing some FF VII Remake.
> 
> View attachment 274113


Crispy! Aireth's hair looks almost real.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 14, 2022)

Of course there's cats :3


----------



## InVasMani (Dec 14, 2022)

Thiefa has abducted the cat from the Cloud game over.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 14, 2022)

clouds gonna get that pussy eventually


----------



## InVasMani (Dec 14, 2022)

Don't stray stay on topic...


----------



## Hyderz (Dec 15, 2022)

Fired up The Witcher 3 with the new update


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 15, 2022)

Iconic


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 15, 2022)

Kissamies said:


> Iconic
> 
> View attachment 274542


And ironic!


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 15, 2022)

InVasMani said:


> Don't stray stay on topic...


the cat is already out of  the bag


----------



## InVasMani (Dec 15, 2022)

If there is fits bag cat sits.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Dec 16, 2022)

mmmm clouds


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 16, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> And ironic!


Final Fantasy VII - Cloud gaming since 1997.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 16, 2022)

T4C Fantasy said:


> mmmm clouds
> View attachment 274643


Floating castle?


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Dec 17, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Floating castle?






not exactly


----------



## s3thra (Jan 2, 2023)

Still on DS3.


----------



## arni-gx (Saturday at 4:30 AM)

for the last of weeks, playing this pc games.....



1.




2.




3.

good lord, i love all those pc games......

that is way, i am skip the winter sale from any pc games on steam, origin, uplay, epic, gog, blizzard, etc......


----------



## SchumannFrequency (Yesterday at 3:16 PM)




----------

